# TR: And now for something completely different - a WDW Family did DLR *(new - 4/15: HK Disneyland)*



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 1: Introduction*​





​

Welcome everyone!


As the title of this trip report suggests, this trip was the first for our family to the original park – the one Walt built and walked in, but we are veterans of Walt Disney World.  


We just got back from a week in California and was anxious to get this trip report started.  We had a great time – though not without a few hiccups.  I did consider some other titles, including:

There has to be an easier way to travel with 3 car seats
Riding luggage is a new Olympic sport
All aboard the suitcase express!
We have double brunch coming up today and you are currently eating cookies?  This really is vacation!
This place is dangerous – there are too many things I want to drink!
Well, at least one of our kids is fine, physically speaking
If this is a crowd level 4 I don't what to see what a 10 looks like!
But in the end I decided to go with a very similar title to what I used for my pre-trip report … largely because then I can reuse this gif:




​



Speaking of the pre-trip report, it can be found here if you want to read up on how this trip came to be and how the planning went for someone used to booking a Walt Disney World Trip (i.e., I was ready with my spreadsheets way earlier than dining booking at Disneyland opened up).



Below are the details of the trip and a brief background as to how it came to be for those that don't wish to read the entire pre-trip report:


Dates: October 10-17 (with a day on either end for travel to the in-laws)


Locations:

Part 1: San Diego (Oct 10-13) – staying at Embassy Suites in La Jolla (which, for the record, is pronounced La Hoya, not La Joe-la .... we had to go to Youtube to confirm that)
Part 2: Disneyland (Oct 13-17) – staying at Howard Johnson Anaheim Hotel and Water Playground


Reason for trip/how it came to be: 


We typically do a trip to Walt Disney World every other year but wound up doing one in back-to back years (actually within about 10 months) and so Judi (my wife, you'll meet her in a future post) though maybe it was time for a break from there.  But I then found a loop-hole: Disneyland isn't in Disney World!  Plus, I included that we could spend a few days in San Diego to meet one of her friends, and she was in! (To be honest, didn't really take much convincing)


So that, plus the 60th anniversary events had me intrigued - I was pretty well sold when Kevin on the DIS Unplugged Podcast commented "If you were ever thinking of visiting Disneyland, this is the year to do it!"


So now that we had "where" we were going, we needed to determine when.  I do all I can to avoid the high crowd levels so given that, summer was pretty much out.  In the past we have gone to Walt Disney World in October around Columbus Day which has worked out well as weather is a bit cooler, crowds are a bit lower, and it is Food & Wine Festival season.  Now, Disneyland doesn't have F&WF, but figured the first two still applied, so we went with that.


One hesitation I had was that this would require taking Olivia (you'll also meet her soon) out of school.  She is in first grade and while not junior year of high school or anything, is still our first time taking one of our children our of "real school" and I wasn't sure how her teacher would react.  Fortunately she was totally on board and basically said that Olivia is doing great and to have fun.  (side note, She didn't give us any work to have Olivia to do while we were gone, but Olivia now has extra work to make up now that she is back – but still not too bad)


I will cover details and reviews of the hotels selected and other details as we get to them, but I think this covers most of the basics about the trip.  So if you enjoy fun family fun with lots of food and drinks and characters and animated gifs – then I encourage you to read on!


Or, as Walt would say: _*"To all who come to this happy place: Welcome."*_​







​
TTFN


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Table of Contents*​
Setting the Stage:
- Chapter 1: Introduction ... post #1
- Chapter 2: Table of Contents ... post #2
- Chapter 3: Meet the Team ... post #3

Travel Day(s): October 9/10
- Chapter 4: Sorry officer ... post #32
- Chapter 5: There has to be an easier way to travel with 3 car seats! ... post #33
- Chapter 6: Luggage Riding as an Olympic Sport! ... post #54
- Chapter 7: Animal Style for the Win! ... post #55

San Diego Day 1: October 11
- Chapter 8: First brunch, first beach ... post #72
- Chapter 9: Second brunch, second beach ... post #83
- Chapter 10: Gas Lamp Dinner ... post #94

San Diego Day 2: October 12:
- Chapter 11: The (other) San Diego Zoo - I ain't Lion ;o) ... post #95
- Chapter 12: The actual Safari part of the Safari Park ... post #114
- Chapter 13: Gorillas, and tigers, and carousels, oh my! ... post #115
- Chapter 14: Stone Brewing ... post #116

San Diego Day 3/Travel/Disneyland:
- Chapter 15: San Clemente and Pizza Port ... post #128
- Chapter 16: San Diego Video ... post #129
- Chapter 17: We have arrived! ... post #139
- Chapter 18: Why yes, we do want the souvenir mug! ... post #147
- Chapter 19: Legos and Peter sleeps though a meet-up ... post #161

Disneyland - Day 1:
- Chapter 20: The feels! And tons of characters! ... post #162
- Chapter 21: Free Churros are the Best Churros! ... post #181
- Chapter 22: Olivia makes the right call ... post #182
- Chapter 23: Um, someone is missing ... post #194
- Chapter 24: Olivia rides some rides ... post #213
- Chapter 25: Ride and meet some Cars ... post #214
- Chapter 26: We do some California Screamin'! ... post #215
- Chapter 27: 2 for the price of 1! ... post #233

Disneyland - Day 2 - Part I:
- Chapter 28: But first let's take a photopass! ... post #235
- Chapter 29: A whale watcher in the family ... post #249
- Chapter 30: A trip to Toontown! ... post #250
- Chapter 31: The major of the bayou ... post #275
- Chapter 32: Dessert and we have a blast! ... post #276

Intermission:
- Chapter 33: Upcoming Trip information ... post #289

Disneyland - Day 2 - Part II:
- Chapter 34: Lot's of parade fun! ... post #298
- Chapter 35: More parade fun! ... post #299
- Chapter 36: Peek a boo! ... post #300
- Chapter 37: Ride the Rail(s) ... post #322
- Chapter 38: Amazing nighttime entertainment! ... post #323

Disneyland - Day 3:
- Chapter 39: Kidnap the Sandy Claws! ... post #340
- Chapter 40: It's Satisfactual! ... post #341
- Chapter 41: Who's the leader of the band? ... post #354
- Chapter 42: A messy lunch experience ... post #373
- Chapter 43: Ride the rapids and climb some rocks ... post #374
- Chapter 44: A trip to the nurse's office ... post #375
- Chapter 45: It's not you, it's me ... well, it might be some of you too ... post #399
- Chapter 46: Pictures with Walt - and a ride with Mater ... post #400
- Chapter 47: World of Color - and all the related Disney Feels ... post #401

Disneyland - Day 4 and travel home:
- Chapter 48: Last bit of Disney fun ... post #411

Final Thoughts:
- Chapter 49: Trip video! ... post #422
- Chapter 50: General thoughts I ... post #452
- Chapter 51: General thoughts II ... post #460
- Chapter 52: General thoughts III ... post #467
- Chapter 53: Comparing Disneyland to Walt Disney World ... post #476

Bonus:
- Chapter 54: Initial Hong Kong Disneyland Thoughts ... post #496


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 3 - Meet the team*​
As this was our first trip to Disneyland I can't really share direct backgrounds related to that - so will cover more hour history with Disney in general and Walt Disney World in particular - plus fun to look back at pictures from when we were all younger.

First, allow myself to introduce … myself.  I'm *Phil*, and, well, I like Disney.  I have especially found myself drawn to this history of the parks and of Imagineering and just the technology behind everything.  Growing up, we went to Florida every 3 years or so to see family and visit Walt Disney World – though I think my true love of the parks and of Disney developed when I became an adult


*Judi*, is clearly my better half, and she grew up going also going to Florida to see family (don't worry, not the same family) and actually spent a few summers living with her Grandmother in Boca.  I've drawn her more into Disney and the Disney community - but she definitely enjoys our time as a family there.


We met in college and when we were dating we went to Florida with friends on a road trip and one of the highlights was our time at Pleasure Island – when it was truly an island you needed a ticket to get onto and had parties in the streets, etc., and we spent a lot of time in the Adventurer's Club – definitely our vibe.


We would visit a few more times as adults but really got into it once our first born, *Olivia*, was, well, born.  Our first trip with her was in October of 2009 when she was 8 months old, and she has been 4 times in total.  Olivia is  our spunky, intelligent, strong willed, princess loving first born!  She loves roller coasters but not stories with conflicts.  As mentioned, big fan of princesses, and also of this little known Disney movie that came out a little while ago, you probably haven't heard of it as practically no merchandise available for it - but it's called Frozen.

Our middle child is *Peter *who is silly and funny, and wakes up from naps cranky and loves anything that moves - particularly trains and monorails.  His first exposure to the parks was in October of 2011 when Judi was 7+ months pregnant with him but his first real trip was in October of 2013.  For our August 2014 trip we stayed at the Contemporary and he was blown away that we were staying in the hotel that the monorail went through - we wound up doing laps on the monorail as he just loved it.

Our most recent addition is *Emma *who was only one month old her first trip to WDW last August (part of the reason for the trip was to show Emma off to Judi's grandmother in Boca).  While she probably doesn't remember much of that trip, we got some great character interraction and some fun pictures.  She was just about 15 months old this most recent trip and is very active.  She is a sweet heart and very into figuring things out (she figured out how to undo her car seat buckle at < 10 months old much to our dismay).  She very much lives up to our nickname for her of boogity 


Here are a few pictures of us from our past trips to give some background, break up this text heavy post, and show off how the kids have grown.

First up is our trip from October 2009 which was highlighted by meeting Andrew Zimmern and date night at California Grill (Judi's mom had come with us and watched Olivia).  Plus it started the trend of getting pictures of Olivia after Snow White gives her a kiss:




















Then 2 years later (Oct 2011) - more Food & Wine Festival fun and Olivia did great with the characters - and Judi being so pregnant was an expert at knowing where all the bathrooms where:



















 (Woody listing to Peter)


Then October 2013 (see the pattern).  First time Olivia was able to go on some of the "big" rides and we celebrated our 10th anniversary at Victoria and Albert's.  The last picture is from that meal with the harpist who was playing that night and happened to play our wedding song (the Luckiest, by Ben Folds)




























And finally August 2014 - where we survived the heat and appreciated being on a monorail resort for the first time.






















Thank you for indulging me on that trip down memory lane.  Coming up - everyone's favorite update: Travel day!

TTFN


----------



## MarbleBob

Yahoo!!!  I love your intro posts and all the awesome photos.  The ones of this kids when they were little are super cool.  And of course the Diamond Celebration photo with your appropriately colored tie dye shirts is beyond cool.  Great job!

I love the Splash Mountain photo, and of course the one with Snow White and Olivia too.  So cool.  Really looking forward to following along with your TR and seeing the perspective of DL from another WDW veteran


----------



## NJlauren

Joining in!  Can't wait to hear all about your trip to DL and i will be taking detailed notes!


----------



## DisMom1981

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Part 1: Introduction*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Welcome everyone!
> 
> 
> As the title of this trip report suggests, this trip was the first for our family to the original park – the one Walt built and walked in, but we are veterans of Walt Disney World.
> 
> 
> We just got back from a week in California and was anxious to get this trip report started.  We had a great time – though not without a few hiccups.  I did consider some other titles, including:
> 
> There has to be an easier way to travel with 3 car seats
> Riding luggage is a new Olympic sport
> All aboard the suitcase express!
> We have double brunch coming up today and you are currently eating cookies?  This really is vacation!
> This place is dangerous – there are too many things I want to drink!
> Well, at least one of our kids is fine, physically speaking
> If this is a crowd level 4 I don't what to see what a 10 looks like!
> But in the end I decided to go with a very similar title to what I used for my pre-trip report … largely because then I can reuse this gif:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of the pre-trip report, it can be found here if you want to read up on how this trip came to be and how the planning went for someone used to booking a Walt Disney World Trip (i.e., I was ready with my spreadsheets way earlier than dining booking at Disneyland opened up).
> 
> 
> 
> Below are the details of the trip and a brief background as to how it came to be for those that don't wish to read the entire pre-trip report:
> 
> 
> Dates: October 10-17 (with a day on either end for travel to the in-laws)
> 
> 
> Locations:
> 
> Part 1: San Diego (Oct 10-13) – staying at Embassy Suites in La Jolla (which, for the record, is pronounced La Hoya, not La Joe-la .... we had to go to Youtube to confirm that)
> Part 2: Disneyland (Oct 13-17) – staying at Howard Johnson Anaheim Hotel and Water Playground
> 
> 
> Reason for trip/how it came to be:
> 
> 
> We typically do a trip to Walt Disney World every other year but wound up doing one in back-to back years (actually within about 10 months) and so Judi (my wife, you'll meet her in a future post) though maybe it was time for a break from there.  But I then found a loop-hole: Disneyland isn't in Disney World!  Plus, I included that we could spend a few days in San Diego to meet one of her friends, and she was in! (To be honest, didn't really take much convincing)
> 
> 
> So that, plus the 60th anniversary events had me intrigued - I was pretty well sold when Kevin on the DIS Unplugged Podcast commented "If you were ever thinking of visiting Disneyland, this is the year to do it!"
> 
> 
> So now that we had "where" we were going, we needed to determine when.  I do all I can to avoid the high crowd levels so given that, summer was pretty much out.  In the past we have gone to Walt Disney World in October around Columbus Day which has worked out well as weather is a bit cooler, crowds are a bit lower, and it is Food & Wine Festival season.  Now, Disneyland doesn't have F&WF, but figured the first two still applied, so we went with that.
> 
> 
> One hesitation I had was that this would require taking Olivia (you'll also meet her soon) out of school.  She is in first grade and while not junior year of high school or anything, is still our first time taking one of our children our of "real school" and I wasn't sure how her teacher would react.  Fortunately she was totally on board and basically said that Olivia is doing great and to have fun.  (side note, She didn't give us any work to have Olivia to do while we were gone, but Olivia now has extra work to make up now that she is back – but still not too bad)
> 
> 
> I will cover details and reviews of the hotels selected and other details as we get to them, but I think this covers most of the basics about the trip.  So if you enjoy fun family fun with lots of food and drinks and characters and animated gifs – then I encourage you to read on!
> 
> 
> Or, as Walt would say: _*"To all who come to this happy place: Welcome."*_​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> TTFN


Woo hoo I am here!  Been waiting- thanks for the head's up!!


----------



## DisMom1981

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Part 1: Introduction*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Welcome everyone!
> 
> 
> As the title of this trip report suggests, this trip was the first for our family to the original park – the one Walt built and walked in, but we are veterans of Walt Disney World.
> 
> 
> We just got back from a week in California and was anxious to get this trip report started.  We had a great time – though not without a few hiccups.  I did consider some other titles, including:
> 
> There has to be an easier way to travel with 3 car seats
> Riding luggage is a new Olympic sport
> All aboard the suitcase express!
> We have double brunch coming up today and you are currently eating cookies?  This really is vacation!
> This place is dangerous – there are too many things I want to drink!
> Well, at least one of our kids is fine, physically speaking
> If this is a crowd level 4 I don't what to see what a 10 looks like!
> But in the end I decided to go with a very similar title to what I used for my pre-trip report … largely because then I can reuse this gif:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of the pre-trip report, it can be found here if you want to read up on how this trip came to be and how the planning went for someone used to booking a Walt Disney World Trip (i.e., I was ready with my spreadsheets way earlier than dining booking at Disneyland opened up).
> 
> 
> 
> Below are the details of the trip and a brief background as to how it came to be for those that don't wish to read the entire pre-trip report:
> 
> 
> Dates: October 10-17 (with a day on either end for travel to the in-laws)
> 
> 
> Locations:
> 
> Part 1: San Diego (Oct 10-13) – staying at Embassy Suites in La Jolla (which, for the record, is pronounced La Hoya, not La Joe-la .... we had to go to Youtube to confirm that)
> Part 2: Disneyland (Oct 13-17) – staying at Howard Johnson Anaheim Hotel and Water Playground
> 
> 
> Reason for trip/how it came to be:
> 
> 
> We typically do a trip to Walt Disney World every other year but wound up doing one in back-to back years (actually within about 10 months) and so Judi (my wife, you'll meet her in a future post) though maybe it was time for a break from there.  But I then found a loop-hole: Disneyland isn't in Disney World!  Plus, I included that we could spend a few days in San Diego to meet one of her friends, and she was in! (To be honest, didn't really take much convincing)
> 
> 
> So that, plus the 60th anniversary events had me intrigued - I was pretty well sold when Kevin on the DIS Unplugged Podcast commented "If you were ever thinking of visiting Disneyland, this is the year to do it!"
> 
> 
> So now that we had "where" we were going, we needed to determine when.  I do all I can to avoid the high crowd levels so given that, summer was pretty much out.  In the past we have gone to Walt Disney World in October around Columbus Day which has worked out well as weather is a bit cooler, crowds are a bit lower, and it is Food & Wine Festival season.  Now, Disneyland doesn't have F&WF, but figured the first two still applied, so we went with that.
> 
> 
> One hesitation I had was that this would require taking Olivia (you'll also meet her soon) out of school.  She is in first grade and while not junior year of high school or anything, is still our first time taking one of our children our of "real school" and I wasn't sure how her teacher would react.  Fortunately she was totally on board and basically said that Olivia is doing great and to have fun.  (side note, She didn't give us any work to have Olivia to do while we were gone, but Olivia now has extra work to make up now that she is back – but still not too bad)
> 
> 
> I will cover details and reviews of the hotels selected and other details as we get to them, but I think this covers most of the basics about the trip.  So if you enjoy fun family fun with lots of food and drinks and characters and animated gifs – then I encourage you to read on!
> 
> 
> Or, as Walt would say: _*"To all who come to this happy place: Welcome."*_​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> TTFN


Ok I actually read the first post now-

Love the alternate titles.  The kids are so much bigger since the last trip- great family picture.  And we are back on for November and also pulling a first grader out of real school for the first time.  I mentioned it at conferences last week and held my breath expecting judging but the teacher was fine about it.  Phew!


----------



## DisMom1981

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Part 3 - Meet the team*​
> As this was our first trip to Disneyland I can't really share direct backgrounds related to that - so will cover more hour history with Disney in general and Walt Disney World in particular - plus fun to look back at pictures from when we were all younger.
> 
> First, allow myself to introduce … myself.  I'm *Phil*, and, well, I like Disney.  I have especially found myself drawn to this history of the parks and of Imagineering and just the technology behind everything.  Growing up, we went to Florida every 3 years or so to see family and visit Walt Disney World – though I think my true love of the parks and of Disney developed when I became an adult
> 
> 
> *Judi*, is clearly my better half, and she grew up going also going to Florida to see family (don't worry, not the same family) and actually spent a few summers living with her Grandmother in Boca.  I've drawn her more into Disney and the Disney community - but she definitely enjoys our time as a family there.
> 
> 
> We met in college and when we were dating we went to Florida with friends on a road trip and one of the highlights was our time at Pleasure Island – when it was truly an island you needed a ticket to get onto and had parties in the streets, etc., and we spent a lot of time in the Adventurer's Club – definitely our vibe.
> 
> 
> We would visit a few more times as adults but really got into it once our first born, *Olivia*, was, well, born.  Our first trip with her was in October of 2009 when she was 8 months old, and she has been 4 times in total.  Olivia is  our spunky, intelligent, strong willed, princess loving first born!  She loves roller coasters but not stories with conflicts.  As mentioned, big fan of princesses, and also of this little known Disney movie that came out a little while ago, you probably haven't heard of it as practically no merchandise available for it - but it's called Frozen.
> 
> Our middle child is *Peter *who is silly and funny, and wakes up from naps cranky and loves anything that moves - particularly trains and monorails.  His first exposure to the parks was in October of 2011 when Judi was 7+ months pregnant with him but his first real trip was in October of 2013.  For our August 2014 trip we stayed at the Contemporary and he was blown away that we were staying in the hotel that the monorail went through - we wound up doing laps on the monorail as he just loved it.
> 
> Our most recent addition is *Emma *who was only one month old her first trip to WDW last August (part of the reason for the trip was to show Emma off to Judi's grandmother in Boca).  While she probably doesn't remember much of that trip, we got some great character interraction and some fun pictures.  She was just about 15 months old this most recent trip and is very active.  She is a sweet heart and very into figuring things out (she figured out how to undo her car seat buckle at < 10 months old much to our dismay).  She very much lives up to our nickname for her of boogity
> 
> 
> Here are a few pictures of us from our past trips to give some background, break up this text heavy post, and show off how the kids have grown.
> 
> First up is our trip from October 2009 which was highlighted by meeting Andrew Zimmern and date night at California Grill (Judi's mom had come with us and watched Olivia).  Plus it started the trend of getting pictures of Olivia after Snow White gives her a kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then 2 years later (Oct 2011) - more Food & Wine Festival fun and Olivia did great with the characters - and Judi being so pregnant was an expert at knowing where all the bathrooms where:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Woody listing to Peter)
> 
> 
> Then October 2013 (see the pattern).  First time Olivia was able to go on some of the "big" rides and we celebrated our 10th anniversary at Victoria and Albert's.  The last picture is from that meal with the harpist who was playing that night and happened to play our wedding song (the Luckiest, by Ben Folds)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally August 2014 - where we survived the heat and appreciated being on a monorail resort for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for indulging me on that trip down memory lane.  Coming up - everyone's favorite update: Travel day!
> 
> TTFN


Nothing like a trip down Disney Memory Lane.  Enjoyed all the pictures!


----------



## purplelover88

Looks like you had a great time. Can't wait to read all about it. Travel day has got to be interesting if there was Olympic suitcase riding.


----------



## afwdwfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> But in the end I decided to go with a very similar title to what I used for my pre-trip report … largely because then I can reuse this gif:


Hey, when you've got a good thing going...



TheMaxRebo said:


> So that, plus the 60th anniversary events had me intrigued - I was pretty well sold when Kevin on the DIS Unplugged Podcast commented "If you were ever thinking of visiting Disneyland, this is the year to do it!"


You left off the asterisk.

 "If you were ever thinking of visiting Disneyland, this is the year to do it!"***

* Unless you're going during the first part of the year when everything is closed in preparation for this amazing celebration.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney movie that came out a little while ago, you probably haven't heard of it as practically no merchandise available for it - but it's called Frozen.


That's the one with the Genie, right?  



TheMaxRebo said:


> Our middle child is *Peter *who is silly and funny, and wakes up from naps cranky and loves anything that moves - particularly trains and monorails


I can totally relate to him.  I mean it is almost like we're the same person.  Staying in the Contemporary and watching the monorail go through the hotel has been basically my life long dream too.



TheMaxRebo said:


> (she figured out how to undo her car seat buckle at < 10 months old much to our dismay


  Wow! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Thank you for indulging me on that trip down memory lane. Coming up - everyone's favorite update: Travel day!


Enjoyed the trip.  That's what it's all about, after all.  The memories!


----------



## ach222

Yay! So glad you've started this - can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## missangelalexis

I'm here! So happy you've started your report..and also embarassed that I've been back way longer than you and have not started mine 

Love the intro post. Can't wait to here about this trip!


----------



## Volunteer

Following along!  Can't wait to read about your trip.


----------



## annie170

Thanks for the heads up, Phil.  Can't wait to read all about it!


----------



## amberg93

I am here and ready to read all about these west coast adventures!


----------



## Dugette

I'm here and super excited to hear all about your trip! 

I loved the little walk down (Disney) memory lane!


----------



## Imagineer5

Great start!! Love the past trips, adding a kid each time! Hahaha. 

Looking forward to hearing about the trip


----------



## schmass

Joining in!  I love all the pictures from past trips - so cool to see how the kids have grown!  Can't wait to read about DL.


----------



## Taraven87

Oh I hope you loved Disneyland! I think it's such a different experience from Disney World; I'd hate to have to choose between the resorts!


----------



## Leshaface

TheMaxRebo said:


> But I then found a loop-hole: Disneyland isn't in Disney World! Plus



Very, very sneaky.  Excellent 



TheMaxRebo said:


>



Awesome picture!  And all the kids are smiling and looking!  Perfect.



TheMaxRebo said:


> (don't worry, not the same family)



Phew!



TheMaxRebo said:


>



Very cool.



TheMaxRebo said:


>



OH my goodness love this shot 



TheMaxRebo said:


> (Woody listing to



This is amazing!  And I love the sticker over her tummy 



TheMaxRebo said:


>



I'd LOVE to visit one day!  In fact, we probably should have done it already considering we had a 'babysitter' with us 



Excited to read all about it!


----------



## hokieinpa

Here and excited to read about your Disneyland experience!


----------



## SimplyGoofy

I'm here!  Thanks for the heads-up!

I'm super excited to hear about your trip!  Thanks for the trip down memory lane - I love all the pictures!


----------



## Disney Khaleesi

Yay! Can't wait to follow along!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MarbleBob said:


> Yahoo!!!  I love your intro posts and all the awesome photos.  The ones of this kids when they were little are super cool.  And of course the Diamond Celebration photo with your appropriately colored tie dye shirts is beyond cool.  Great job!
> 
> I love the Splash Mountain photo, and of course the one with Snow White and Olivia too.  So cool.  Really looking forward to following along with your TR and seeing the perspective of DL from another WDW veteran



 Thanks Matt!  Wasn't quite sure what pictures to use in the intro without giving away some from the TR so figured this would be fun - I know I enjoy seeing older pictures that other reporters post!




NJlauren said:


> Joining in!  Can't wait to hear all about your trip to DL and i will be taking detailed notes!



 Can't wait to tell you all about it!  Hope you get a few good tips out of this




DisMom1981 said:


> Woo hoo I am here!  Been waiting- thanks for the head's up!!





DisMom1981 said:


> Ok I actually read the first post now-
> 
> Love the alternate titles.  The kids are so much bigger since the last trip- great family picture.  And we are back on for November and also pulling a first grader out of real school for the first time.  I mentioned it at conferences last week and held my breath expecting judging but the teacher was fine about it.  Phew!





DisMom1981 said:


> Nothing like a trip down Disney Memory Lane.  Enjoyed all the pictures!



  Work has been a bit crazy so not getting to this as quick as I hoped, but definitely excited to get started. 

Glad to hear things were pretty smooth with the school/teacher.  Glad you enjoyed the pictures! 




purplelover88 said:


> Looks like you had a great time. Can't wait to read all about it. Travel day has got to be interesting if there was Olympic suitcase riding.



 Definitely a great time - if not 100% smooth.  Baggage definitely plays a big role (and roll) in travel day!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

afwdwfan said:


> Hey, when you've got a good thing going...
> 
> You left off the asterisk.
> 
> "If you were ever thinking of visiting Disneyland, this is the year to do it!"***
> 
> * Unless you're going during the first part of the year when everything is closed in preparation for this amazing celebration.
> 
> That's the one with the Genie, right?
> 
> I can totally relate to him.  I mean it is almost like we're the same person.  Staying in the Contemporary and watching the monorail go through the hotel has been basically my life long dream too.
> 
> Wow!
> 
> Enjoyed the trip.  That's what it's all about, after all.  The memories!



 Good point ... should have specified that by "year" I mean the "18 months that cross two calendars years that Disney is using to celebrate the 60th anniversary of Disneyland"

No, no, no, ... not the one with the Genie - you are probably thinking of the puffy robot that knows karate 

In some ways it is sad that Peter has achieved his life dream and he is only 3 years old .... oh well - he did up things a bit on this trip when it comes to monorails 

definitely agree about the memories - one reason I like doing this TR and the videos - great to look back on and remember them!




ach222 said:


> Yay! So glad you've started this - can't wait to hear all about it!



 Glad I have gotten to start this too!  Hopefully I can keep the updates coming at a decent pace




missangelalexis said:


> I'm here! So happy you've started your report..and also embarassed that I've been back way longer than you and have not started mine
> 
> Love the intro post. Can't wait to here about this trip!



 glad you are here!  And no worries - always a lot to keep track of and work on.  Glad you enjoyed the intro 




Volunteer said:


> Following along!  Can't wait to read about your trip.



 Glad you are following!




annie170 said:


> Thanks for the heads up, Phil.  Can't wait to read all about it!



 No problem Annie - glad you are here!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberg93 said:


> I am here and ready to read all about these west coast adventures!



 yeah, Amber's here!  Hope your upcoming trip is great!




Dugette said:


> I'm here and super excited to hear all about your trip!
> 
> I loved the little walk down (Disney) memory lane!



 Wow, you do look excited!  (I assume that emoticon is a self portrait ) Was actually thinking of your trip reports and how neat it is to see Izzy at different ages when I was working on that intro.




Imagineer5 said:


> Great start!! Love the past trips, adding a kid each time! Hahaha.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing about the trip



 Well, hope adding a kid isn't a requirement to go on a future trip 

Your TR definitely helped with my planning so hope you enjoy this TR!




schmass said:


> Joining in!  I love all the pictures from past trips - so cool to see how the kids have grown!  Can't wait to read about DL.



 definitely fun to look at old pictures, sometimes you forget how much they have grown when you see them everyday.




Taraven87 said:


> Oh I hope you loved Disneyland! I think it's such a different experience from Disney World; I'd hate to have to choose between the resorts!



 Won't spoil things too much but we definitely loved Disneyland and the level of detail it has.  Though I think I would love to go back with no kids to have more time looking at the details


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Leshaface said:


> Very, very sneaky.  Excellent
> 
> Awesome picture!  And all the kids are smiling and looking!  Perfect.
> 
> Phew!
> 
> Very cool.
> OH my goodness love this shot
> 
> This is amazing!  And I love the sticker over her tummy
> 
> I'd LOVE to visit one day!  In fact, we probably should have done it already considering we had a 'babysitter' with us
> 
> Excited to read all about it!



 We definitely got some good Photopass shots!  We've been pretty lucky on our trips to get at least a few good ones

Snow White has a special place in my heart as she was the first princess Olivia was into and we always seem to have great interaction with her at the parks

V&A was such a great meal - definitely encourage it.  Recognizing it isn't cheap - but definitely an experience!

Hope you enjoy reading the report - including all the parts you got to live 




SimplyGoofy said:


> I'm here!  Thanks for the heads-up!
> 
> I'm super excited to hear about your trip!  Thanks for the trip down memory lane - I love all the pictures!



 glad you are here and no problem!  Glad you enjoyed the pictures!




Disney Khaleesi said:


> Yay! Can't wait to follow along!



 glad you are here!


----------



## horse11

Following along!!! WOW Emma has gotten so big!!!! Can not wait to hear about your trip!


----------



## khertz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Judi*, is clearly my better half, and she grew up going also going to Florida to see family (don't worry, not the same family)



Love this! Great intro. I'm looking forward to the rest of the TR!


----------



## OregonMomToWDW

Can't wait to hear all the details. I just finished reading through your PTR.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

horse11 said:


> Following along!!! WOW Emma has gotten so big!!!! Can not wait to hear about your trip!



 Thanks for following ... is crazy how quick Emma has gotten big and is a boogity and getting into so much stuff - but also super sweet




khertz said:


> Love this! Great intro. I'm looking forward to the rest of the TR!



  Hey, just wanted to be clear - need to be accurate for my readers   Hopefully you find the rest of the TR as entertaining!




OregonMomToWDW said:


> Can't wait to hear all the details. I just finished reading through your PTR.



 Thanks for reading through the PTR - guess it was entertaining enough to get you coming back for more


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 4: Travel Day(s) - Part 1*​
First off, Happy Halloween everyone!!!

Olivia wanted to do a group costume as a family so we did that for the first time.  Some came out a bit more "Disneyboundingish" than full costumes, but we think it works - some might say, we look "Darling"    Also a bit of a theme to our jack-o-lanterns









******************************************

*October 9*
*Sorry officer ......*​

My first day of vacation from work was Friday October 9th.  The plan was to pack and then head out when Olivia got home from school around 4pm - today we were driving out to central PA to Judi's parents house as we were going to leave our dogs there.  While overly organized and planning for trip - I am not very proactive with regards to packing.  Generally our strategy is for Judi to puts together packing lists and then day before or day of we then put everything on list in suitcases.  I did id get ahead of what Disney themed clothes we had:







Unfortunately Emma was being super clingy to Judi that day and she just wasn't able to get the kids stuff together so I had to do it.  This was stressing me out as I was not sure what was where between drawers in their room, laundry, and storage bins as we had brought out fall clothes but wanted more summer stuff as weather was hot in California - hotter than I thought it would be this time of year.  I did the best I could but really didn't see much for Emma but figured worst case we can but stuff given we had a car, etc.  (spoiler alert: we would need to do this).  I also was trying to minimize bags given that even our first checked bags for the flight were an extra cost.  Ultimately did use one big checked bag and then 4 carry one plus 4 personal items plus the diaper bag (which United says doesn't count as a personal item) - and this still allowed for extra room for souvenirs (spoiler alert: we needed that space)

One positive to the day was that this was also the day of the first playoff game for the baseball team we root for in 9 years - so having the packing to focus on kept me from stressing thinking about the game to come.  The kids were also into the baseball games to come:







I managed to get the car loaded up - definitely some high quality Tetris skills displayed to fit all the bags and the dog create and the extra car seats we would take on the flight with us.  All-in-all left about an hour later than I wanted and overall just found it more stressful than normal as Judi just wasn't able to help as much as normal, but could have been worse.


Given that we left a bit latter than planned, we plotted into Waze the best way to go and it had us go a different way than normal which took us through a State Park.  We soon found that the speed limit while in the park was lower than when the same road not in the park when we saw some flashing red and blue lights behind us. Fortunately the police officer let us off with just a warning (the fact that Olivia was freaked out by the whole thing and kinda crying saying how scared she was of the situation might have helped our cause) - so yeah, stressful packing, leaving later than wanted, pulled over by cops - trip was off too a stellar start 



After that we did ok.  Stopped about half way (total trip takes close to 6 hours with all the stops we always wind up making) for some Wendy's and take advantage of cheap gas in New Jersey (oh and picked up some Starbucks for the back-half of the trip ... hey, have to be complete with the dining portion of this TR  )










Ultimately, we got to Judi's parent a bit after midnight.  But the kids had slept in car so they were excited and wanted to play - though we wanted to get them to bed (so we could go to bed).  All in all, we were in bed by about 1:30am.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 5 - Travel Day(s) - Part 2*
*October 10th*
*There has to be an easier way to travel with 3 car seats!*​
In the morning Olivia asked her Grandmother to make her waffles, which of course she agreed to.  Emma got in on the action as well:










We spent most of the morning mostly just getting ready, rearranged some stuff in the car and headed out about 11:30 am.  Those of you who read my last trip report when we hit crazy traffic and only got to the airport about 40 mins before take-off can probably understand why I wanted to leave tons of extra time. 

Peter was excited to get going - Olivia was already getting annoyed of me taking pictures:







The drive to Dulles airport was pretty uneventful - though Judi and I spent a lot of time discussion how we would do things once we got there as far as bags, etc.  Ultimately we decided that we would pull in to the departures area and Judi would get a luggage cart while I started to unload the bags from the car.  Then we would get Peter and Emma into the stroller and have Olivia push that while Judi pushes luggage cart and I get them settled on benches just inside.  We left a couple of bags in car which I would take with me on shuttle after dropping the car off - I had pre-arranged to leave the car at a nearby hotel which cost only $40 for the entire week.  No issues with leaving it and I was back in about 20 mins or so.  Definitely would recommend the Fairfield as an option for anyone flying out of Dulles:







All in all we had a bit more than 2.5 hours before our flight.  I checked in (which took a little while as they didn't have Emma's info in system as a lap infant), paid my $25 for the bag check, and dropped that bag off.  Once we got to the start of the where we had to go to get to the security lines we realized we would have to leave luggage cart - so Judi strapped Emma into barrier (which, by the way we realized we had forgotten at home but Judi was able to borrow one from her sister) and then we put the car seats and personal item bags on the stroller and divided up the carry-ons with Olivia and Peter each responsible for one.  









Ultimately it worked out ok as they were planning to shut one security line down so had us be the last group there which helped as not feeling like we were delaying anyone behind us.  As it just takes a while to get all of us and the stuff through security.  Definitely if it wasn't for the car seats it wouldn't have been nearly as bad - this where the first alternate title/this chapter title came from.


Then to get to our gate we had to go Down one elevator, up 2 more, then on a shuttle (barely fit through door) with how our stuff was arranged (again, really the car seats that were the challenge.  Family on the shuttle:







We d id still have some time and were able to eat at the place I wanted to - Bar Symon (sat at seats at front railing overlooking our stuff which didn't all fit inside the railings.  This is a relatively new addition to the airport and is owned by Iron Chef Michael Symon.






The food was pretty darn good - if a little pricey.  My burger was really good - though cooked a bit more than I wanted.  Parmesan fries were really good.  Solid beer list - though most I had already had in past so opted for local ipa which was pretty solid and relatively smooth. Judi went for mixed drink which she enjoyed.  Kids were a bit antsy but did ok (other than Emma spilling water)

Main menu:








Kids menu:





Beer list and my beer (the DC Brau - The Corruption):










My bacon cheeseburger and the Parmesan fries:










Judi's Turkey Burger and one of the kids burgers:









Coming up - more luggage fun and we take to the skies!

TTFN


----------



## khertz

Oh my gosh, after traveling with two kids through an airport and only 1 carseat, I can't imagine how you did it with 3! So many times I caught people giving us that sympathetic look and thinking I can't wait until these kids are old enough to handle themselves through an airport and I can give that look to other people instead. 

The food at the restaurant in the airport actually looks REALLY good! And looking over the menu, I see several things that I'd like to try. The grilled cheese on sourdough sounds so good!


----------



## annie170

I'm exhausted just reading about getting through the airport with three small kids!  I remember those days very well.

I love photos that show a contrast of how kids are feeling, like Peter and Olivia in the car!  Too funny!

Michael Symon's restaurant looked pretty good and those Parmesan fries look like something I would try to recreate.

As a lifelong White Sox fan, I can't say I was disappointed to see your Mets manhandle the Cubbies!  I'm curious if there is a geographical relationship between being a Mets fan or a Yankees fan in New York.  I grew up living the south suburbs of Chicago and am now just over the state line in Northwest Indiana.  Southsiders are predominantly Sox fans and northsiders are Cubs fans.  You will find Cubs fans on the south side because it is "cooler" to be a Cubs fan than a Sox fan.  Is this similar in New York?


----------



## alohamom

Signing up and cant wait to rad more!



TheMaxRebo said:


> after dropping the car off - I had pre-arranged to leave the car at a nearby hotel which cost only $40 for the entire week.



Sheer brilliance, that is what this "park and not stay" idea is! I am going to look into this in my area for future trips!!!


----------



## hokieinpa

I'm sorry the packing and driving was delayed! It's overwhelming to pack for so many people.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Once we got to the start of the where we had to go to get to the security lines we realized we would have to leave luggage cart - so Judi strapped Emma into barrier (which, by the way we realized we had forgotten at home but Judi was able to borrow one from her sister) and then we put the car seats and personal item bags on the stroller and divided up the carry-ons with Olivia and Peter each responsible for one.



Flying with 3 kids is no joke. We love Southwest since we can check all of our luggage and just have carry ons. But those car seats are a pain to haul through the airport and get through security. Inevitably, the security officer tries to get us to shove everything through the scanner even though I promise that it wont' fit. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Then to get to our gate we had to go Down one elevator, up 2 more, then on a shuttle (barely fit through door) with how our stuff was arranged (again, really the car seats that were the challenge. Family on the shuttle:



People usually either give us a sympathetic looks or a wide berth when we make our way through the airport.


Glad you made it through security and found some food! Those Parmesan fries look good!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

khertz said:


> Oh my gosh, after traveling with two kids through an airport and only 1 carseat, I can't imagine how you did it with 3! So many times I caught people giving us that sympathetic look and thinking I can't wait until these kids are old enough to handle themselves through an airport and I can give that look to other people instead.
> 
> The food at the restaurant in the airport actually looks REALLY good! And looking over the menu, I see several things that I'd like to try. The grilled cheese on sourdough sounds so good!



At least Olivia is getting to the point that she can help some, so that was good - but yeah, just so much stuff - specifically the car seats!  Definitely got some sympathetic looks but I think also some looks of "wow, that is pretty impressive!"  I think the fact it was a Saturday and not a busy business travel time helped as far as impact to, and reaction from, other travelers

Definitely a good meal - nothing unbelievable but solid for an airport.  I did read in one review that they thought the grilled cheese was good but a bit small for the price.




annie170 said:


> I'm exhausted just reading about getting through the airport with three small kids!  I remember those days very well.
> 
> I love photos that show a contrast of how kids are feeling, like Peter and Olivia in the car!  Too funny!
> 
> Michael Symon's restaurant looked pretty good and those Parmesan fries look like something I would try to recreate.
> 
> As a lifelong White Sox fan, I can't say I was disappointed to see your Mets manhandle the Cubbies!  I'm curious if there is a geographical relationship between being a Mets fan or a Yankees fan in New York.  I grew up living the south suburbs of Chicago and am now just over the state line in Northwest Indiana.  Southsiders are predominantly Sox fans and northsiders are Cubs fans.  You will find Cubs fans on the south side because it is "cooler" to be a Cubs fan than a Sox fan.  Is this similar in New York?



I got a bit exhausted recapping it too!     Definitely think capturing emotions on the kids is fun and good to keep track of/look back on.  Peter is funny in sometimes he is totally into it and then sometimes he wants nothing to do with pictures.

Parmesan fries were really good - and they had a couple of bar-b-q sauces at the tables and there was this vinegar based coffee one that went amazing with the fries!

So as far as the Mets/Yanks fan split, Long Island is definitely the highest concentration of Met fans, and then the northern suburbs and into Jersey are more Yankee fans.  In Manhattan, older fans are fairly split between Yankee fans and then Dodger/Giant fans that converted, but the majority of the bulk of the city roots for whichever team is better and thus the "in" team to root for.  Since the Yankees have been better for a while there are definitely more Yankee fans but Mets are coming on!




alohamom said:


> Signing up and cant wait to rad more!
> 
> Sheer brilliance, that is what this "park and not stay" idea is! I am going to look into this in my area for future trips!!!



  Thanks for joining!  

FYI - I used a website called SpotHero that has different places for long term parking and found that the rate at the Faifield was a lot cheaper through that site than directly, so something to keep in mind




hokieinpa said:


> I'm sorry the packing and driving was delayed! It's overwhelming to pack for so many people.
> 
> Flying with 3 kids is no joke. We love Southwest since we can check all of our luggage and just have carry ons. But those car seats are a pain to haul through the airport and get through security. Inevitably, the security officer tries to get us to shove everything through the scanner even though I promise that it wont' fit.
> 
> People usually either give us a sympathetic looks or a wide berth when we make our way through the airport.
> 
> Glad you made it through security and found some food! Those Parmesan fries look good!



Thanks!  Definitely is a lot - in the past it hasn't been too bad as Judi is pretty organized with her lists and basically gathers everything and I just have to fit it into suitcases - just the extra hiccup that is Emma challenged that method

Definitely no joke!  Try not to complain as I know we are fortunate to be able to travel with our kids like this - but still!  Normally we fly JetBlue where we have gotten one bag free but the United was cheaper and times worked better - even with an extra $25.  Definitely would have been much easier sans car seats!  Just no other real option as to rent them from the rental car companies costs a fortune and Judi just doesn't trust that they would be models she likes/trusts.

Traveling on a Saturday definitely helped as far as crowd reaction to us - definitely some sympathetic looks and nods of acknowledgement for the effort.  If this was more of a business traveler time I am sure they would have had a different reaction 

All it all, while not fun, it could have been much worse getting through security and definitely glad we had time for dinner!


----------



## Dugette

TheMaxRebo said:


>


Love the family costumes!



TheMaxRebo said:


> We soon found that the speed limit while in the park was lower than when the same road not in the park when we saw some flashing red and blue lights behind us. Fortunately the police officer let us off with just a warning (the fact that Olivia was freaked out by the whole thing and kinda crying saying how scared she was of the situation might have helped our cause) - so yeah, stressful packing, leaving later than wanted, pulled over by cops - trip was off too a stellar start


 Wow, you sure know how to start your trips out the stressful way! Glad it was all okay!



TheMaxRebo said:


>


Uh oh, you lost Emma! (I just noticed that baby mirror showing an empty seat).



TheMaxRebo said:


>


 And to think I sometimes feel it's hard to travel with ONE child. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Definitely if it wasn't for the car seats it wouldn't have been nearly as bad - this where the first alternate title/this chapter title came from.


Were you bringing all three on the plane? Or gate-checking? Just curious.

Dinner looks quite good for airport food!


----------



## DisMom1981

Loving the family costumes.  Glad you got out of a ticket- I got one on our first trip to WDW somewhere in Virginia.  Put a damper on the beginning of the trip for me, but I quickly learned how to use cruise control!!!

My DH is at game 5 right now and I'm biting my nails off at home watching!  #LGM


----------



## purplelover88

TheMaxRebo said:


> Also a bit of a theme to our jack-o-lanterns



Love these!



TheMaxRebo said:


> I did id get ahead of what Disney themed clothes we had:



Well, that's always the most important step one right?



TheMaxRebo said:


> Ultimately did use one big checked bag and then 4 carry one plus 4 personal items plus the diaper bag



Just reading this makes me worry about getting it all through the airport



TheMaxRebo said:


> Fortunately the police officer let us off with just a warning (the fact that Olivia was freaked out by the whole thing and kinda crying saying how scared she was of the situation might have helped our cause)



That's terrible that Olivia was upset, but if it worked to your advantage then making lemonade out of lemons right?



TheMaxRebo said:


> In the morning Olivia asked her Grandmother to make her waffles, which of course she agreed to



Of course, what are grandmothers for if not to meet their grandchildren requests when they are around



TheMaxRebo said:


> I had pre-arranged to leave the car at a nearby hotel which cost only $40 for the entire week



Great Deal!



TheMaxRebo said:


> which, by the way we realized we had forgotten at home but Judi was able to borrow one from her sister



Oh no, thank goodness you could borrow one or that would have been a disaster!


Can't wait to see how the actual flight goes.


----------



## missangelalexis

Great Halloween costumes!

Sorry that was first day was a little stressful. 

The picture of Olivia/Peter in the car is priceless...polar opposites haha

Glad you made it to the airport ok and enjoyed a nice meal while you waited. I can't imagine how chaotic it is with 3 kids plus all the belongings!


----------



## MarbleBob

The family costumes are awesome.  Terrific job on those! 

And I love a good game of car packing Tetris too!  

I love the photo of Peter all smiling and Olivia being annoyed at you taking pictures.  I'm all too familiar with that situation.  Having three kids, at least one of them is usually annoyed with me taking too many photos...

That's a pretty cool idea to leave the car at the hotel.  I've never heard of that, but certain cheaper than the typical airport parking!

Bar Symon looks fun.  It's been years since we've had cable TV, but I remember watching him win the the "Next Iron Chef" TV show and I had been rooting for him, despite his annoying laugh.  Hahaha! Been a fan ever since. So yeah, I'd love to try that place out.  (I had a chance to try one of Bobby Flay's restaurants in Las Vegas a few years ago and it was awesome.  And now I really want to try Morimoto's new place in WDW!!!!) And wow, those parmesan fries look super tasty!

Looking forward to your next installments


----------



## horse11

Well let me first say how cute you guys look in your costumes!!! I just took the boys to see Pan this weekend so I am really liking your costumes even more!! In our house hold I do the planning and the packing. In fact I usually have things packed two weeks in advance because like you I love to have Disney theme clothing when we go. My son Noah seems to be following my lead. If you remember our trip to Disney he had his bag packed even before mine and was checking it daily lol!!  Bill would be at a complete loss if something happened to me and he had to get things ready so I understand your stress. I can actually picture this in my head lol!!! Seems that just getting through the packing, dropping off the dog, and getting to the airport would be enough to make anyone exhausted lol!!! Seems it did not effect the kids one bit though!! Love the picture of the kids in the car!! I have been known to make our kids cry from taking too many pictures but they are the first to want to see the albums lol!!!
We were rooting for the Cubs but should have known they would not get to far.
looking at your pictures from Bar Symon Taphouse I can not help but think those fries remind me of the ones at Steak and Shake and I love them!!! Note to self: do NOT read your trip report unless I have eaten LOL!!!


----------



## afwdwfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> Olivia wanted to do a group costume as a family so we did that for the first time. Some came out a bit more "Disneyboundingish" than full costumes, but we think it works - some might say, we look "Darling"  Also a bit of a theme to our jack-o-lanterns


Cool costumes!  Our kids actually went as Peter Pan and Tink this year. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> (spoiler alert: we needed that space)


You always need that space. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> so having the packing to focus on kept me from stressing thinking about the game to come.


Why were you stressing about the game?  Were you supposed to play in it or something? 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Given that we left a bit latter than planned, we plotted into Waze the best way to go and it had us go a different way than normal which took us through a State Park. We soon found that the speed limit while in the park was lower than when the same road not in the park when we saw some flashing red and blue lights behind us. Fortunately the police officer let us off with just a warning (the fact that Olivia was freaked out by the whole thing and kinda crying saying how scared she was of the situation might have helped our cause) - so yeah, stressful packing, leaving later than wanted, pulled over by cops - trip was off too a stellar start


Well, at least you didn't get a ticket.  You sure don't like to do things the easy way though! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> In the morning Olivia asked her Grandmother to make her waffles, which of course she agreed to.


Of course!  Grandma always agrees.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Peter was excited to get going - Olivia was already getting annoyed of me taking pictures:






TheMaxRebo said:


> Once we got to the start of the where we had to go to get to the security lines we realized we would have to leave luggage cart - so Judi strapped Emma into barrier (which, by the way we realized we had forgotten at home but Judi was able to borrow one from her sister) and then we put the car seats and personal item bags on the stroller and divided up the carry-ons with Olivia and Peter each responsible for one.


That is some impressive stacking.  And this is what I hate about flying. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> My bacon cheeseburger and the Parmesan fries:


Oh wow.  I'm hungry and this isn't helping.  Looks delicious.


----------



## Leshaface

TheMaxRebo said:


> Olivia wanted to do a group costume as a family so we did that for the first time. Some came out a bit more "Disneyboundingish" than full costumes, but we think it works - some might say, we look "Darling"  Also a bit of a theme to our jack-o-lanterns



Love the costumes!  And the pumpkins - did you find an online stencil for those?  You did a great job!



TheMaxRebo said:


> and storage bins as we had brought out fall clothes but wanted more summer stuff as weather was hot in California



I never even realized that folks need to put away clothes for different seasons!  The only clothes items we have in a bin is our Disney clothes because there is a lot and we only where them to DLR/WDW.



TheMaxRebo said:


> spoiler alert: we would need to do this)





TheMaxRebo said:


> (spoiler alert: we needed that space)



So many spoiler alerts 



TheMaxRebo said:


> (the fact that Olivia was freaked out by the whole thing and kinda crying saying how scared she was of the situation might have helped our cause)



Way to go Olivia!  Seriously though, that does sound like a stressful morning between packing and getting pulled over.



TheMaxRebo said:


>



WOAH! 



TheMaxRebo said:


>



OH MY GOSH, the difference in their faces is hilarious! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> I had pre-arranged to leave the car at a nearby hotel which cost only $40 for the entire week.



That is a great price!



TheMaxRebo said:


> Ultimately it worked out ok as they were planning to shut one security line down so had us be the last group there which helped as not feeling like we were delaying anyone behind us.



Ugh, even with our one kid, I wish they would shut the security line down behind us!  I'm always stressing that i'm not going quickly enough for others behind me.


----------



## Cando86

Yay, love your report !!!

Ah, I want to go to Disneyland so so badly so I'm very excited to read about your experiences!


----------



## Vernie822

Hey, Phil! I have some catching up to do but I'm excited to read all about your trip to DLR. I can't imagine traveling with 3 car seats (plus the kids and all of their stuff) is an easy task, haha. 

PS.. I can't believe how much Emma has grown since your last trip. So sweet!


----------



## SimplyGoofy

I love the family Halloween costumes!  How fun!



TheMaxRebo said:


> so yeah, stressful packing, leaving later than wanted, pulled over by cops - trip was off too a stellar start



Goodness, how stressful.  I hope you don't have any more run-ins with the police on this vacation!




TheMaxRebo said:


>



This picture is AWESOME!  Happy child, annoyed child... 

I'm incredibly impressed at how much stuff you managed to drag through the airport with three kiddos.  

Your burger and fries look really good! I LOVE parmesan fries!


----------



## gluestickgirl

I absolutely adore your Halloween costumes - they all look great!! 

And I am suddenly SO thankful that we are beyond the car seat stage and all three of my boys are old enough to carry their own backpacks and pull a suitcase or two at the airport!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dugette said:


> Love the family costumes!
> 
> Wow, you sure know how to start your trips out the stressful way! Glad it was all okay!



Thanks!  it was definitely fun to do - and glad we didn't go too over the top with the costumes.  Was funny though when that was the theme Olivia wanted to do as she never really expressed much interest in actual Peter Pan (beyond what is on Jake and the Neverland Pirates) so for her to want to be Wendy was a bit surprising, but hey, it worked!

I know really?  Guess starting with stress and getting that out of the way early is not the worst order to do things in 



Dugette said:


> Uh oh, you lost Emma! (I just noticed that baby mirror showing an empty seat).
> 
> And to think I sometimes feel it's hard to travel with ONE child.
> 
> Were you bringing all three on the plane? Or gate-checking? Just curious.
> 
> Dinner looks quite good for airport food!



Yeah, Emma decided to find her own way to the airport    Nah, she just hadn't been loaded in yet - I think one reason I was taking pictures was to keep Peter and Olivia busy while the rest of the car got loaded up.

yeah, definitely can be more challenging with the 3 vs one kid .... definitely now that Olivia can help some that helps.   Just a lot of stuff to keep track of!

So not sure if you could tell from the picture but we had 2 car seats fit in one red gate check back, so we would be gate checking those and the stroller and then just taking one car seat on the plane - next update will cover who actually utilized it 

Definitely dinner was pretty good for an airport!  A little pricey, though guess that helped ease in the Disney prices for food to come 





DisMom1981 said:


> Loving the family costumes.  Glad you got out of a ticket- I got one on our first trip to WDW somewhere in Virginia.  Put a damper on the beginning of the trip for me, but I quickly learned how to use cruise control!!!
> 
> My DH is at game 5 right now and I'm biting my nails off at home watching!  #LGM



Thank you!   Sorry to hear about your ticket - definitely could see that negatively impacting the trip!

Sorry your DH didn't have a better outcome to the game he was at!  Frustrating that we gave up leads in 3 of the games (the Mets actually led 11 more innings in the series than the Royals) - but that Royals team just does not give up!   Frustrating at the time but still fun to have an exciting season that lasted a lot longer than recent seasons have for the Mets!




purplelover88 said:


> Love these!
> 
> Well, that's always the most important step one right?
> 
> Just reading this makes me worry about getting it all through the airport
> 
> That's terrible that Olivia was upset, but if it worked to your advantage then making lemonade out of lemons right?
> 
> Of course, what are grandmothers for if not to meet their grandchildren requests when they are around
> 
> Great Deal!
> 
> Oh no, thank goodness you could borrow one or that would have been a disaster!
> 
> Can't wait to see how the actual flight goes.



Thank you!  I think the pumpkins came out pretty good - especially since we were running out of time and did it all the morning of Halloween!

Definitely was a lot to get through the airport but we managed.  Really was just the car seats that made it challenging since Olivia, and Peter to some extent, can at least take a rolling suitcase themselves

Definitely glad we were able to borrow a carrier.  I think if not we might have bought something out West - though it really helped in the airport, that would have been tough if we weren't able to have Emma strapped in, so maybe we would have just stopped somewhere on the way to the airport to buy one, thinking back on everything!
Actual flight coming up next update!




missangelalexis said:


> Great Halloween costumes!
> 
> Sorry that was first day was a little stressful.
> 
> The picture of Olivia/Peter in the car is priceless...polar opposites haha
> 
> Glad you made it to the airport ok and enjoyed a nice meal while you waited. I can't imagine how chaotic it is with 3 kids plus all the belongings!



Thank you!  Was fun to do the group costume!

Definitely a bit stressful - but we made it!

yeah, it's funny how they can be like that - and sometimes it is reversed that Olivia is all into something and Peter doesn't want to participate!

Chaotic is a good way to put it, just trying to get all the stuff through all the stages at the airport.  Definitely glad we allowed as much extra time as we did!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MarbleBob said:


> The family costumes are awesome.  Terrific job on those!
> 
> And I love a good game of car packing Tetris too!
> 
> I love the photo of Peter all smiling and Olivia being annoyed at you taking pictures.  I'm all too familiar with that situation.  Having three kids, at least one of them is usually annoyed with me taking too many photos...
> 
> That's a pretty cool idea to leave the car at the hotel.  I've never heard of that, but certain cheaper than the typical airport parking!
> 
> Bar Symon looks fun.  It's been years since we've had cable TV, but I remember watching him win the the "Next Iron Chef" TV show and I had been rooting for him, despite his annoying laugh.  Hahaha! Been a fan ever since. So yeah, I'd love to try that place out.  (I had a chance to try one of Bobby Flay's restaurants in Las Vegas a few years ago and it was awesome.  And now I really want to try Morimoto's new place in WDW!!!!) And wow, those parmesan fries look super tasty!
> Looking forward to your next installments



Thank you!  it was fun to do the group costume thing!

I was worried at first that all the extra car seats wouldn't fit ... plus being the "L" shaped piece that can sometimes be the hardest to fit, but we made it work!

It's funny in that more often it is Peter that doesn't want to have his picture taken - guess I caught him at a good time.  Bit of a spoiler alert but I was glad how often all the kids cooperated for pictures at DLR ... though not 100% of the time

We've done that a few places and it definitely helps out.  Was glad at how cheap I found it this time and was super smooth process - just have to give yourself a little extra time incase there is a delay in the shuttle but this time it was really quick.

I'm a fan of burgers and beer so getting good versions of both at the airport appealed to me.  Michael Symon has a new show on called Burgers, Brrew, and Que - which covers burgers, beer, and barbeque joints, that is pretty good.  Definitely want to try Morimoto's place - the menu looks really good, though was somewhat disappointed to hear that the regular seating only provides a limited sushi menu vs eating at the sushi bar area.

Hoping to get the next installment up today!




horse11 said:


> Well let me first say how cute you guys look in your costumes!!! I just took the boys to see Pan this weekend so I am really liking your costumes even more!! In our house hold I do the planning and the packing. In fact I usually have things packed two weeks in advance because like you I love to have Disney theme clothing when we go. My son Noah seems to be following my lead. If you remember our trip to Disney he had his bag packed even before mine and was checking it daily lol!!  Bill would be at a complete loss if something happened to me and he had to get things ready so I understand your stress. I can actually picture this in my head lol!!! Seems that just getting through the packing, dropping off the dog, and getting to the airport would be enough to make anyone exhausted lol!!! Seems it did not effect the kids one bit though!! Love the picture of the kids in the car!! I have been known to make our kids cry from taking too many pictures but they are the first to want to see the albums lol!!!
> We were rooting for the Cubs but should have known they would not get to far.
> looking at your pictures from Bar Symon Taphouse I can not help but think those fries remind me of the ones at Steak and Shake and I love them!!! Note to self: do NOT read your trip report unless I have eaten LOL!!!



Thank you!  Did you like Pan?  It seemed interesting, though not sure if any other version will top Hook for me

Glad I gave you a chuckle picturing your husband having to do all the packing.   I think we just don't have enough extra clothes to pack that far in advance ... usually we are a bit better about having the lists done earlier and at least piles of clothes started earlier .... just been super busy lately so hard to find the extra time and when we do we just collapse on the couch or in bed

Hey, the Cubs had a great year too and I think both the Cubs and the Mets are set up to be pretty darn good for the next few years!  Also sometimes just about match-ups.

haha - definitely feel that way reading other reports as well ... sometimes also makes me start investigating menus at Disney even when I don't have a trip planned!




afwdwfan said:


> Cool costumes!  Our kids actually went as Peter Pan and Tink this year.
> 
> You always need that space.
> 
> Why were you stressing about the game?  Were you supposed to play in it or something?
> 
> Well, at least you didn't get a ticket.  You sure don't like to do things the easy way though!
> 
> Of course!  Grandma always agrees.



That's pretty cool!  Guess Peter Pan themed costumes are always somewhat in vogue - saw a few others out and about when we were trick-or-treating.

I didn't tell you I am the back-up third baseman for the Mets?  

No, never the easy way ... that would be way too boring!



afwdwfan said:


> That is some impressive stacking.  And this is what I hate about flying.
> 
> Oh wow.  I'm hungry and this isn't helping.  Looks delicious.



Thank you!  Definitely learn how to pack and fit things (or "teach them to fit" as we put it) when you have kids

Word of caution, this might not be the best TR to read on an empty stomach 




Leshaface said:


> Love the costumes!  And the pumpkins - did you find an online stencil for those?  You did a great job!
> 
> I never even realized that folks need to put away clothes for different seasons!  The only clothes items we have in a bin is our Disney clothes because there is a lot and we only where them to DLR/WDW.
> So many spoiler alerts
> 
> Way to go Olivia!  Seriously though, that does sound like a stressful morning between packing and getting pulled over.



Thank you!  We did find a stencil online for them - gotta love the internet!

Definitely have different clothes for different seasons - more for the kids than Judi and I, though we all have different weight coats that we vary which ones are accessible depending on the season.  

Hey, as someone who watches, but is way behind, the Walking Dead, I know how valuable spoiler alerts can be 

Definitely a stressful start to the trip - while not fully smooth sailing going forward, that was some of the most stressful parts of the trip



Leshaface said:


> WOAH!
> 
> OH MY GOSH, the difference in their faces is hilarious!
> 
> That is a great price!
> 
> Ugh, even with our one kid, I wish they would shut the security line down behind us!  I'm always stressing that i'm not going quickly enough for others behind me.



Yeah, we were pretty shocked to see the gas below $2 - we are still around $2.45 up by us.

I know - Peter is funny in that he either wants nothing to do with pictures or he is pure cheeseball.  definitely worked out well for that picture

Totally agree with you - especially as I travel for business a bit and have it down to a science how to get through security, etc. and get annoyed at people that seem to be taking much longer than needed/not paying attention, etc. .... not parents who are clearly doing their best, but rather those people that aren't.  Made me glad to that this was on Saturday vs. a peak business travel time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cando86 said:


> Yay, love your report !!!
> 
> Ah, I want to go to Disneyland so so badly so I'm very excited to read about your experiences!



 Candace - thanks for joining and for loving the report 

I think you guys would love Disneyland and have a great time!




Vernie822 said:


> Hey, Phil! I have some catching up to do but I'm excited to read all about your trip to DLR. I can't imagine traveling with 3 car seats (plus the kids and all of their stuff) is an easy task, haha.
> 
> PS.. I can't believe how much Emma has grown since your last trip. So sweet!



 Ashley!  Definitely not an easy task!   The good news is as the grow it will get easier and easier ... at least I hope!  




SimplyGoofy said:


> I love the family Halloween costumes!  How fun!
> 
> Goodness, how stressful.  I hope you don't have any more run-ins with the police on this vacation!
> 
> This picture is AWESOME!  Happy child, annoyed child...
> 
> I'm incredibly impressed at how much stuff you managed to drag through the airport with three kiddos.
> 
> Your burger and fries look really good! I LOVE parmesan fries!



Thank you!  Was fun to do a group costume!

Can safely say no further run-ins with the police occurred during the trip!

Definitely opposite ends of the spectrum in that picture!

Dragged is a good term - well, guess it was more pushed, but really just trying to get everything through, even by brute force at times.

Food was definitely good!  That sort of thing is right up my alley though - definitely one of those foods I never get tired of




gluestickgirl said:


> I absolutely adore your Halloween costumes - they all look great!!
> 
> And I am suddenly SO thankful that we are beyond the car seat stage and all three of my boys are old enough to carry their own backpacks and pull a suitcase or two at the airport!



Thank you!  It was fun to do and we put them together pretty quickly, but pretty happy with how things worked out

The car seats really are the thing that amps up the difficulty factor.  Olivia is at the point of some help, but definitely still needs the car seat, etc.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 6 - Travel Day(s) - Part 3*
*October 10th*
*Luggage Riding as an Olympic Sport!*​
After finishing our lunch, we headed to our gate - and Peter decided to get his carry-on there by riding on it (thus the name of this chapter):





We got to the gate and got our gate check tickets for 2 of the car seats (they were together in the red back you can see on the stroller in the gif above) as well as the stroller and in fairly short order they said that we could head onto the plane. So Judi took the kids ahead while I had to manage the stroller with bags and car seats ... and of course the bag with the car seats it was too wade to get through the door onto the gateway so I got stuck while they were ahead and didn't notice 

And of course now people behind me were trying to get through as well - so I quickly unloaded the stroller, literally though the bag with the car seats through the door, got the stroller through and reloaded and headed down the gateway.  Got to the bottom of the ramp and left the car seats and stroller we were gate checking and then took the third car seat onto the plane with me along with one of the rolling bags and headed back to our seats.  We tend to try to be close to the back of the plane due to:
1) Closer to the bathrooms and little kids tend to have to go a lot
b) when leaving the plane easier to go at the end since we have to unhook the car seat and just a lot of stuff to bring back
iii) greater chance of there being extra open seats so we can spread out a bit more​
So I get to the back and start to strap the car seat into the window seat in our row when all of a sudden the announce over the loudspeaker that I need to come back to the front of the plane.   Did I mention we were in the back of the plane?  So I basically had to swim upstream the entire way back to the front of the plan while everyone else was trying to come on to the plane and get settled ... so I roughly looked like this:







Turns out that the staff could not figure out how to fold up our stroller.  Of course this is not our normal stroller, so I couldn't figure it out either and had to call Judi.  Fortunately she answered and walked me through it ... and we definitely didn't make the same mistake on the way back. 

So we strapped Peter into the car seat and I sat on that side of the plane along with Olivia as well and Judi was in the aisle seat on the other side of the aisle holding Emma - who was quite squirmy.  Made us wish we had paid for a 5th seat for her.  Prior to take off, Peter struggled to tell when we were on the ground vs flying, especially for take off and asked roughly 3,267 times if we were flying while still on the ground waiting for our chance. So that started to get annoying.

Fortunately for us, the middle seat next to Judi was open so once we were in the air she shifted over and Emma had her own seat:






She was still squirmy and trying to get out of the seat and would unbuckle so ultimately we strapped her in the car seat and let Peter be in a regular seat.  She even fell asleep for a few hours - and that totally helped - like a lot. 

For the trip we had gotten new Kids Kindles for Peter and Olivia and I loaded it up with movies for them to watch and to prep for what was at Disneyland (including Cars and Bug's Life and Nightmare Before Christmas) - but ran into an issue in that we couldn't really hear out of the headphones even with the volume turned all the way up.  Apparently this is a thing with them and sometimes if you have headphones with really long connectors it can help, but still, not great.  Definitely something I wish we had tested out before the flights.  They did have coloring books and we packed a ton of snacks so that helped.

All-in-all, the flight wasn't too bad - and certainly not as bad as I feared.  After landing in San Diego we went to retrieve our one checked bag and then I had to figure out where the pick-up was for Budget Rental Car (all of the rental car locations are off site at the San Diego Airport).  Finally found where the rental car shuttles pick up was but there wasn't a dedicated spot for any individual ones so just waitng and walked back and forth checking each shuttle that came in.  Felt like the Budget one took a while, but eventually it showed up and then it took about 7 minutes to get there.  he driver asked if anyone was a Fastbreak member, and I said I was so he radioed ahead and then I was able to just pick up my keys at the window of the building while everyone else had to go in and get in line - so that definitely helped!   Our car was a Kia Sedona minivan.  Never been in one, but it was pretty nice and definitely met our needs.

I went back to pick up Judi and the kids, installed all the car seats, and then we were off ....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 7 - Travel Day(s) - Part 4*
*October 10th*
*Animal Style for the Win!*​
.... and where were we off to?  Well, despite having lots of snacks on the plane it had been a while since we had a full meal and people were hungry.  Based on an excellent suggestion that come up in the Pre-Trip Report for this trip, we headed to an In-N-Out Burger located quite close to the airport.

I have to say, our introduction to San Diego was not what I was expecting.  First, it was dark out so didn't really see water or palm trees or anything like that - and then I think we got to see some of the not so best parts of the town in getting to In-N-Out (including passing a few strip clubs .... and despite Judi's pleading, we didn't stop).  But in about 10 minutes we pulled into the parking lot.  Peter and Emma had fallen asleep (it was about 9pm or so, which was 1am EST) so I just went in and ordered.

Not sure if it was just this location but the people working there were by far the friendliest people I have ever met working in Fast Food (or maybe the NY Metro area just is full of crabby people).  Just so happy and warm and chatty - very nice!  I ultimately ordered a regular cheeseburger for Olivia, a cheeseburger animal style for myself, a grilled cheese animal style, and then fries and a vanilla and a strawberry shake to split.









Verdict: Pretty, pretty, good!  Definitely glad I went for the animal style.  For those keeping score at home (and if you are, you probably need a new hobby) we enjoyed the strawberry shake.  Also, compared to similar burger places out east (Shake Shack, etc.) it was so much cheaper!  I believe the entire bill came to about $18.

After fueling up we headed to the hotel.  We were using Hilton points to stay at the Embassy Suites La Jolla (which we used Youtube to find is pronounce "la Hoya").  Took about 15 minutes to get there.  Parked near the entrance to drop Judi and the kids off and check in.  Then got a luggage cart, unloaded the car and we all went up to the room which was on the 10th floor.

The building has a large central atrium and the kids got a kick out of the elevators which were glass enclosed and looked out over that atrium:







(picture is actually from the next day, but apparently with all the bags, didn't take a picture of the elevator that first day)

Judi was less of a fan of the railings (you can see in the above photos) along the hallways that protected people from falling into the atrium as there were areas that kids could easily climb and thusly fall to their deaths.  So just something to keep in mind if you ever stay here 

The room was pretty nice.  The building is all suites so we had the front living room which was pretty spacious and the couch folded out into a double bed (Olivia slept here):





And then the bedroom had two beds.  We had to call down to request they bring a crib up for Emma (I asked when we checked in, but guess message got lost along the way)





The bathroom was pretty nice as well - Emma was quick to find the bathtub:





Overall the room more than met our needs and it turned out to be a great location, at least given the activies we had.

TTFN - coming up next, DOUBLE BRUNCH DAY!


----------



## missangelalexis

That gif of Peter riding the suitcase is adorable!

Swimming upstream on the plane could not have been fun, but I'm glad everything worked out and that Emma even got her own seat!

I can't believe you didn't let Judi stop at the strip club, it's her vacation too! 

I'm glad you got to try In-N-Out and enjoyed it! 

Love the pic of Emma in the tub, so cute!


----------



## DisMom1981

Great update!  Ah the stress of traveling with kids!


----------



## NJlauren

A successful flight all in all!  The not being able to fold the stroller thing, UGH THE WORST! 

Emma is to cute, love her on the plane and in the bath tub!

IN-N-OUT YUM!


----------



## Dugette

TheMaxRebo said:


> Got to the bottom of the ramp and left the car seats and stroller we were gate checking and then took the third car seat onto the plane with me along with one of the rolling bags and headed back to our seats.


 So, I feel like I'm some sort of superhero when I manage to get a kid, carseat, backpack, and bagged stroller down the ramp, but this just blows me away! I have no idea how you handled so many things. (Well, I guess you threw them. )



TheMaxRebo said:


> Fortunately for us, the middle seat next to Judi was open so once we were in the air she shifted over and Emma had her own seat:


Glad that worked out well! Always nice to have the extra room with a squirmy toddler.



TheMaxRebo said:


> She was still squirmy and trying to get out of the seat and would unbuckle so ultimately we strapped her in the car seat and let Peter be in a regular seat. She even fell asleep for a few hours - and that totally helped - like a lot.


And that is exactly why I always bring Izzy's carseat on flights. A restrained toddler is so much easier to manage and so much more likely to nap.  And it is so easy (and fun!) for them to unbuckle those regular seatbelts on planes, so that's not a restraint at all. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> .... and where were we off to? Well, despite having lots of snacks on the plane it had been a while since we had a full meal and people were hungry. Based on an excellent suggestion that come up in the Pre-Trip Report for this trip, we headed to an In-N-Out Burger located quite close to the airport.


 Yum! Glad you enjoyed it.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Judi was less of a fan of the railings (you can see in the above photos) along the hallways that protected people from falling into the atrium as there were areas that kids could easily climb and thusly fall to their deaths. So just something to keep in mind if you ever stay here


So, the second I saw that atrium, it reminded me that there was a very similar incident sometime last summer - a girl on a Disneyland trip at an Embassy Suites fell.  Very sad.

Gosh, that's not really what I want to end my comment with so, um, looking forward to all the fun updates!


----------



## hokieinpa

I'm glad that your flight went as smoothly as possible. That's great that you were able to find an extra seat (and subsequently a carseat) for Emma! Restraining the toddler is always a good idea!

In-N-Out Burger does sound yummy! And bonus points for such friendly staff!

The hotel does look very nice. The boys are always fans of the glass elevator so I can see why that was a big hit. 

Excited to read more about your time in San Diego!


----------



## horse11

Thank you!  Did you like Pan?  It seemed interesting, though not sure if any other version will top Hook for me

Glad I gave you a chuckle picturing your husband having to do all the packing.   I think we just don't have enough extra clothes to pack that far in advance ... usually we are a bit better about having the lists done earlier and at least piles of clothes started earlier .... just been super busy lately so hard to find the extra time and when we do we just collapse on the couch or in bed

Hey, the Cubs had a great year too and I think both the Cubs and the Mets are set up to be pretty darn good for the next few years!  Also sometimes just about match-ups.

haha - definitely feel that way reading other reports as well ... sometimes also makes me start investigating menus at Disney even when I don't have a trip planned!




Our family loved Pan!!! We will probably buy it and add it to our Disney collection!!

Yeah we kinda luck out on our trip since they usually are in the beginning of May and in Central Illinois it is usually still too cool for shorts weather. This allows us to pack our summer clothes ahead of time. 

All in all the Cubs made it a lot farther than anyone would expect so here is to next year!!

You are soooooo right!!! There are places at Disney I would have never thought about eating at but looking at a trip report makes me want to investigate!


----------



## horse11

Ok so I am exhausted just reading your trip through the airport lol!!! Love the video of Peter riding the carry on, Priceless!!!  Emma is such a doll but with that much energy and with the squirming I bet that cuteness saved her life lol!!! Such luck to get a unoccupied seat!! 
So this time I was ready for your trip report and had dinner before reading yet those burgers still looked pretty good!
I bet the kids love the elevator!! It looks really cool!!


----------



## annie170

Phil, you just make me laugh!  I enjoy people with a sarcastic wit about them.

Those In and Out burgers looked tasty.   $18 is very reasonable.  Are they only in California?

I agree with Judi regarding those railings in hotels and buildings.  They make me nervous with children around. Or people who have been over served. Or people who just act stupid.

I love suites.  Once our kids got older, we pretty much had to get a suite or two adjoining rooms.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

missangelalexis said:


> That gif of Peter riding the suitcase is adorable!
> 
> Swimming upstream on the plane could not have been fun, but I'm glad everything worked out and that Emma even got her own seat!
> 
> I can't believe you didn't let Judi stop at the strip club, it's her vacation too!
> 
> I'm glad you got to try In-N-Out and enjoyed it!
> 
> Love the pic of Emma in the tub, so cute!



Him riding the suitcase was one of those things that I know he really shouldn't do, but where we were wasn't very crowded and he was under control and just so darn cute doing it!

I know, but I promised her next vacation would be nothing but strip clubs!  Breakfast, lunch, dinner, everything - at a strip club!

Definitely glad that we got to try in-n-out and if it hadn't come up as a suggestion in the pre-trip report I might not have thought of it!




DisMom1981 said:


> Great update!  Ah the stress of traveling with kids!



Thank you!  Traveling with kids is the number one reason it is a "trip" and not a "vacation" 




NJlauren said:


> A successful flight all in all!  The not being able to fold the stroller thing, UGH THE WORST!
> 
> Emma is to cute, love her on the plane and in the bath tub!
> 
> IN-N-OUT YUM!



Flight definitely could have been worse.   Just felt so under the gun and pressured and then like an idiot when I couldn't get the stroller folded

Emma definitely takes some cute pictures!




Dugette said:


> So, I feel like I'm some sort of superhero when I manage to get a kid, carseat, backpack, and bagged stroller down the ramp, but this just blows me away! I have no idea how you handled so many things. (Well, I guess you threw them. )
> 
> Glad that worked out well! Always nice to have the extra room with a squirmy toddler.
> 
> And that is exactly why I always bring Izzy's carseat on flights. A restrained toddler is so much easier to manage and so much more likely to nap.  And it is so easy (and fun!) for them to unbuckle those regular seatbelts on planes, so that's not a restraint at all.



Though, sometimes you travel by yourself without Dug - I don't know how you manage that.  even with all our stuff having the tow of us and one can watch the kids while the other throws the stuff around helped  

Definitely - would have made for pretty miserable trip for Judi and Emma did not want to be held.  Fully agree with you about the car seats ... only issue is that it brings their feet closer to the back of the seat in front of them so I was constantly watching Peter's feet and had to tell him several times not to kick the seat in front of him 



Dugette said:


> Yum! Glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> So, the second I saw that atrium, it reminded me that there was a very similar incident sometime last summer - a girl on a Disneyland trip at an Embassy Suites fell.  Very sad.
> 
> Gosh, that's not really what I want to end my comment with so, um, looking forward to all the fun updates!



Definitely enjoyed In-and-Out - especially for the price seems like a good option!

Wow, that is sad! Guess it is good that Judi noticed them so quickly so we were always on the watch!

more fun updates coming soon!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hokieinpa said:


> I'm glad that your flight went as smoothly as possible. That's great that you were able to find an extra seat (and subsequently a carseat) for Emma! Restraining the toddler is always a good idea!
> 
> In-N-Out Burger does sound yummy! And bonus points for such friendly staff!
> 
> The hotel does look very nice. The boys are always fans of the glass elevator so I can see why that was a big hit.
> 
> Excited to read more about your time in San Diego!



When you write it out like that - "Restraining the toddler is always a good idea!" - it sounds kinda bad .... but in the case of flying is definitely applicable!

I have to say we encountered a lot of friendly staff out in California so it might be that the NY area is just more full of grabby people 

The kids loved the atrium area too - it had winding ponds with koy fish and bridges and stuff ... overall it was a hit!

More San Diego coming up soon!




horse11 said:


> Our family loved Pan!!! We will probably buy it and add it to our Disney collection!!
> 
> Yeah we kinda luck out on our trip since they usually are in the beginning of May and in Central Illinois it is usually still too cool for shorts weather. This allows us to pack our summer clothes ahead of time.
> 
> All in all the Cubs made it a lot farther than anyone would expect so here is to next year!!
> 
> You are soooooo right!!! There are places at Disney I would have never thought about eating at but looking at a trip report makes me want to investigate!



Glad you enjoyed Pan - it looks fun.  Though I think this version was done by Warner Bros not Disney

Ah, that makes sense - I think we were in transition mode by us, but if we had thought ahead more we probably should have just set aside the summer cloths, or just packed them right away

I think especially some of the restaurants at the resorts that unless you were staying there you wouldn't think to even check out, but then a TR or Dining Report brings them up - always good to have new and different options!




horse11 said:


> Ok so I am exhausted just reading your trip through the airport lol!!! Love the video of Peter riding the carry on, Priceless!!!  Emma is such a doll but with that much energy and with the squirming I bet that cuteness saved her life lol!!! Such luck to get a unoccupied seat!!
> So this time I was ready for your trip report and had dinner before reading yet those burgers still looked pretty good!
> I bet the kids love the elevator!! It looks really cool!!



Oh all of our kids get saved by their cuteness ... and the know how to use it to their advantage too!  Sometimes when I am at my whits end with Peter he will come up and be all like "Dad, I love you!" ... and then it is hard to stay mad at him!

I feel bad that so much planning has to go into just reading my TR, but hope that helped!  And I guess that is a good sign when food still looks good even if you aren't hungry

They definitely loved the elevator!  




annie170 said:


> Phil, you just make me laugh!  I enjoy people with a sarcastic wit about them.
> 
> Those In and Out burgers looked tasty.   $18 is very reasonable.  Are they only in California?
> 
> I agree with Judi regarding those railings in hotels and buildings.  They make me nervous with children around. Or people who have been over served. Or people who just act stupid.
> 
> I love suites.  Once our kids got older, we pretty much had to get a suite or two adjoining rooms.



Well, if you were looking for sarcasm this is probably a good TR for you!  though, I suppose if I try to be sarcastic it will lose it's impact, so don't expect elevated levels of sarcasm after making that comment - just my normal high level of sarcasm 

I believe In-n-Out are in multiple states but mostly out West ... definitely none near the Northeast where I live

That's a good point about not just kids but stupid or drunk people - or especially stupid, drunk, kids.  And while we were there some business convention was going on and having attended a few in my day there is often quite a bit of drinking going on ... wonder if that has ever been an issue there.

Disney is better than most places at having rooms that can sleep 5 and we did ok in our room at the Contemporary last year ... but definitely, having more space is better which is why we often go with an off-site timeshare when we go to WDW - having a 2 bedroom suite is worth the trade off of being just outside the bubble.


----------



## afwdwfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> After finishing our lunch, we headed to our gate - and Peter decided to get his carry-on there by riding on it (thus the name of this chapter):


Hey, if you can find an easier way to do a job, more power to you! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> So I get to the back and start to strap the car seat into the window seat in our row when all of a sudden the announce over the loudspeaker that I need to come back to the front of the plane. Did I mention we were in the back of the plane? So I basically had to swim upstream the entire way back to the front of the plan while everyone else was trying to come on to the plane and get settled ... so I roughly looked like this:


Oh, fun!  I'm glad it wasn't anything serious though, and that you eventually figured out how to fold the stroller.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Peter struggled to tell when we were on the ground vs flying, especially for take off and asked roughly 3,267 times if we were flying while still on the ground waiting for our chance. So that started to get annoying.


 



TheMaxRebo said:


> She even fell asleep for a few hours - and that totally helped - like a lot.


   The airplane gods were smiling down on you. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> All-in-all, the flight wasn't too bad - and certainly not as bad as I feared


And that's all you can ask when flying cross country with kids. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> and then I think we got to see some of the not so best parts of the town in getting to In-N-Out (including passing a few strip clubs .... and despite Judi's pleading, we didn't stop).






TheMaxRebo said:


> (picture is actually from the next day, but apparently with all the bags, didn't take a picture of the elevator that first day)


I can't imagine why taking a picture wouldn't have been a priority when you were checking in. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Overall the room more than met our needs and it turned out to be a great location, at least given the activies we had.


Looks like a great place to stay.  Your travel day looks like it turned out about as well as could be expected.


----------



## SimplyGoofy

Despite the issues with the gate-check items and the stroller, I'm glad you had a very easy flight.  I realize she was in earlier pictures, but I can't get over how much older Emma looks in the picture of her sitting in the airplane.  Kids grow up so darn fast!

I've yet to try an In-and-Out burger, but it appears that I should add it onto my list!  I had to Google what "animal style" meant - anything with extra pickles sounds like a win to me!

Your room looks very nice!  I'm looking forward to the next update - two brunches sounds right up my alley!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

afwdwfan said:


> Hey, if you can find an easier way to do a job, more power to you!
> 
> Oh, fun!  I'm glad it wasn't anything serious though, and that you eventually figured out how to fold the stroller.
> 
> 
> 
> The airplane gods were smiling down on you.
> 
> And that's all you can ask when flying cross country with kids.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine why taking a picture wouldn't have been a priority when you were checking in.
> 
> Looks like a great place to stay.  Your travel day looks like it turned out about as well as could be expected.



fair point, should praise Peter for his ingenuity ... though afraid 20 years from now I will find him with a "drinking bird" doing his job by pushing "Y" on the keyboard repeatedly at this rate

Definitely worked out ok - if there wasn't that extra seat and of Emma didn't nap at all it would have been a roughly 7,367 times worse flight 

Not at that point, when it was after 10pm pacific time, which was 1am our time - glad I got a couple in at the beginning though before our stuff was everywhere

Definitely worked out - especially considering I used points so stay was "free"




SimplyGoofy said:


> Despite the issues with the gate-check items and the stroller, I'm glad you had a very easy flight.  I realize she was in earlier pictures, but I can't get over how much older Emma looks in the picture of her sitting in the airplane.  Kids grow up so darn fast!
> 
> I've yet to try an In-and-Out burger, but it appears that I should add it onto my list!  I had to Google what "animal style" meant - anything with extra pickles sounds like a win to me!
> 
> Your room looks very nice!  I'm looking forward to the next update - two brunches sounds right up my alley!



"very easy" might be taking it a bit far, but definitely was much better than I feared it would be, so really can't complain.  It is kinda nuts how much Emma has grown ... even little things like she can now go to the pantry and pick out what cereal she wants and bring it over to us - wasn't that long ago she couldn't even crawl or anything!

Definitely think In-n-Out is worth a try ... always fun to try regional places like that.  Obviously nothing special to the people there but new to us!

Hoping to get the next update in the next day or so - dang work always getting in the way!


----------



## Volunteer

In N Out  San Diego


----------



## Imagineer5

Phew what a travel day!! I remember being relieved when Aria turned 2 and we *had* to buy her a seat on the plane - sitting in a car seat helped immensely for flights esp for napping.  Glad Emma was able to sit in Peter's seat and you had that extra seat available! What made you gate check the other two car seats vs. checking them with the other bag? JW if that would have helped go through the airport with less stuff.  (Deciding what to do with our 2nd car seat in Jan lol). 

Hotel looks great, though I have to agree with Judi that the railing would freak me out too! Esp with 3 kids to watch.  Nice amount of space in the room though - looking forward to the next day!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Volunteer said:


> In N Out  San Diego



Definitely wasn't a bad way to start things off and really kicked off vacation being that we don't have them near us and we had never been to one!




Imagineer5 said:


> Phew what a travel day!! I remember being relieved when Aria turned 2 and we *had* to buy her a seat on the plane - sitting in a car seat helped immensely for flights esp for napping.  Glad Emma was able to sit in Peter's seat and you had that extra seat available! What made you gate check the other two car seats vs. checking them with the other bag? JW if that would have helped go through the airport with less stuff.  (Deciding what to do with our 2nd car seat in Jan lol).
> 
> Hotel looks great, though I have to agree with Judi that the railing would freak me out too! Esp with 3 kids to watch.  Nice amount of space in the room though - looking forward to the next day!



It just seemed so pricey for 4 tickets across country, and especially since we were trying to save where we could  that adding the 5th ticket was just money we didn't want to spend.  If it was cheaper we may have bought an ticket for Emma ... this was probably the last time we will fly with her as a lap infant.  

To be honest, until you posed the question I am not sure if we really even considered checking the car seat with the other bag.  I know some places recommend not doing that as there is a greater chance the car seat is damaged with how luggage can be treated - I think it just comes down to us wanting to know where they are and not risk them getting damaged or lost or something.  Looking back it definitely would have made things easier though!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 8 - San Diego Day 1 - Part 1*
*October 11th*
*First brunch, first beach*​
So we definitely got to bed later than we planned the previous night - about 11pm or so which was 2am to our bodies with the time change.  Part of this was trying to get some additional sleep as both Peter and Emma did not sleep so great (though, that seems to be a trend for them even at home).  This resulted in us getting up and going a little later than I had expected.  Still out the door by about 7:15am ... but I had visions of us up super early and really getting a start to the day.  But still not too bad.

We were first off to our first brunch location for the day - though I suppose at that early time it really could just be considered breakfast.  But that would ruin the fun, so we won't 

Where we were going was to Snooze an AM Eatery, and to their location on Del Mar Road to be specific. It was located in a shopping plaza that seemed pretty nice and even had outdoor escalators (to people from the North East this seemed like quite the novel concept).  We found a parking spot and walked up to the restaurant.






They do not take reservations and since we were a bit later than we wanted (near 8 by the time we got there) we did have to put our name on the list and wait a bit.  They are definitely prepared for people to have to wait as they have cornhole and hoolaloops around for the kids to play with.  Emma also took this time to wander around the outdoor seating area they have which is fenced off.  You can bring your dog to this locaiton and eat in this outside area so she had fun looking at all the dogs.

After about 10-15 mins our name was called and we were led into the space ... which I apparently didn't take many pictures of.  I was pretty loud and vibrant and we were brought to a large circular booth in the middle of the floor.  Only hiccups was there must of been a run on high chairs as there wasn't one available for us and Emma was being super squirmy, so that wasn't so much fun.  Eventually we got one and that definitely helped - especially once the food came.  Our waitress (Rachel, though she said to call her Ray) was quite nice and everyone there seemed pretty laid back (though, perhaps that is just everyone in California compared to NY).  The food did seem to take a while to come out, but once it did we quite enjoyed it.

They do a lot of different types of pancakes here and one thing you can get is a pancake flight - which is your choice of any 3 pancakes.  Judi did this and chose the Sweet Potato Pancake (Our signature sweet potato buttermilk pancakes topped with homemade caramel, candied pecans and ginger butter), the pancake of the day which was a Peach Melba type pancake and the  Pineapple Upside Down Pancake (Buttermilk pancakes with caramelized pineapple chunks, housemade vanilla crème anglaise and cinnamon butter)





Overall we both like the pancake of the day the most (I a typically am not a big peach person).  The others were good - but you had to get each element in each bite you took or they fell a little flat.  Knowing what I was getting at the next brunch location I decided to get something a bit more savory here and went with one of their sammies, the Sandwich I am (A soft pretzel roll filled with scrambled eggs, cheddar cheese and a sausage patty, served with a side of smoked cheddar hollandaise & house hash browns.):





This was quite good and very large - also pretty messy.  The smoked cheddar hollandaise along with being on the pretzel roll definitely added some different elements to this.  Definitely would get it again!

We ordered the kids eggs which she enjoyed (and also ate some of the food the rest of us had):





Olivia ordered a chocolate chip pancake, which of course she loved:





And Peter wanted a blueberry pancake.  Here they do two different versions and he opted for the Blueberry Danish Pancake (Buttermilk pancakes topped with blueberry coulis, sweet cream and almond streusel surrounding a center of lemony cream cheese filling) and we are really glad he did as we all wound up loving this!  Probably our second favorite next to the peach one - definite recommend!





After stuffing ourselves with lots of carbs we figured a trip to the beach was in order.  But first we needed to pick up some stuff so we went to a nearby Target.  We wanted to get beach towels (rather than bring them figures we could get cheap ones out here) and also some more clothes for Emma as I did not do a great job packing for her.  To be fair I went with what was in her drawer which was not much and what was there was mostly long sleeves and pants (apparently she had other clothes in one of the clothes bins or something, oh well).  Emma fell asleep in the car so she stayed and napped, Olivia wanted to stay in the car and play on the kindle, while Peter wanted to go in with Judi (he also needed to use the rest room).  I actually used the time to catch up on the DISunplugged Universal Edition which was covering Halloween Horror Nights - not really fitting into the warm beach weather, but whatever.

Once they were back we had some more discussion about which beach to go to as there were quite a few in the area.  Ultimately we decided to try to go to the Del Mar beach near 15th street as it is supposed to be one of the nicest beaches in the world and at least start there.   One thing I did see noted online is the lack of parking and that definitely proved to be the case.  Given that we didn't have a ton of time we ultimately decided to park in a public lot which did cost $15 for two hours, but saved the stress of trying to find a spot and was pretty convenient to getting to the beach.  We took a pathway that we near a hotel that brought us right to one of the beach entrances/showers/bathrooms/etc. areas






Also was this neat bench with a nice saying on it (of course the kids didn't let me get a clean shot) but it said: "May your joys be as deep as the ocean, your sorrows as light as its foam." 






We got everyone all sunscreened up and went down onto the beach which wasn't too crowded and found a spot to put our stuff and then wanted to get in the water.   Here is a picture of the beach from the water - in the middle are Judi and Emma on the beach:






*WARNING: I must apologies in advance if anyone is blinded by the pastiness that is our northern selves in swimwear shown in the following images*

This was everyone heading into the water:





Emma had a blast though dealing with the waves and undercurrents was definitely new to her, so she would get turned around/knocked off balance often:





Olivia really, really loved the waves and was just throwing herself into them and body surfing back ... and then would go right back out and do it more.  Basically she did this the entire time:






But she also enjoyed hanging out with me in the water a bit - we went out a bit deeper than the rest, though this shot is from closer to the shore:





Peter wasn't into the water as much - usually take a while to get him used to being in large volumes of water be it a pool or the ocean.  But he did have fun playing in the sand.  The sand was really cool there as after the water returned back to the ocean it would leave these cool black patterns in the white sand.  This was the best picture I could get of it, but doesn't really do it justice:






All in all we spent close to an hour actually at the beach - then took a while to get the kids all showered up (they got sand like everywhere) and changed - as we were heading to brunch number 2!

TTFN


----------



## afwdwfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> It was located in a shopping plaza that seemed pretty nice and even had outdoor escalators (to people from the North East this seemed like quite the novel concept).


Yeah... they just have no concept of bad weather there.  And if it just rains, they all pretty much shut down. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> They are definitely prepared for people to have to wait as they have cornhole and hoolaloops around for the kids to play with.


Cool!  Always nice when they try to make the wait easier. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> They do a lot of different types of pancakes here and one thing you can get is a pancake flight - which is your choice of any 3 pancakes.


This sounds awesome!  I've never heard of a pancake flight before, but I like the concept.  I'm glad everyone seemed to find something they liked.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Peter wasn't into the water as much - usually take a while to get him used to being in large volumes of water be it a pool or the ocean. But he did have fun playing in the sand. The sand was really cool there as after the water returned back to the ocean it would leave these cool black patterns in the white sand. This was the best picture I could get of it, but doesn't really do it justice:


That really is a cool effect.  Looks like a fun hour at the beach.


----------



## missangelalexis

Breakfast looks delicious! I'm sure I would have tried a pancake flight!

Love all the beach pictures, sounds/looks like such a nice time!


----------



## Disney Khaleesi

A pancake flight! Super jealous, that looks absolutely delicious. 

Your beach day looks like a lot of fun! I couldn't stop laughing at that little clip of Emma dealing with the undercurrents-so glad you included that!


----------



## horse11

OMG that breakfast!!! I have got to go there lol!!! Been waiting for that review lol!!!
Love the pictures at the beach. You had me on the floor laughing about your comment"*WARNING: I must apologies in advance if anyone is blinded by the pastiness that is our northern selves in swimwear shown in the following images*
What a cool image of the sand that the waves made. It looks so haunting!
Your post confirms my thoughts... All kids are the same lol!!! my boys loving rolling around in the waves and look just like Olivia in our last trip to Virginia Beach this past summer. That was their first taste of the ocean and it was so much fun to watch! Watching Olivia brought back some fun memories!!!


----------



## schmass

Great updates!  Traveling with 3 kids looks stressful.  I am nervous for the first time we have to travel with 2!

I would love to check out one of Michael Symon's restaurants.  I'm a big fan of his, and really enjoy watching him on The Chew!

We stayed at an Embassy Suites in Colorado Springs once, and it looks exactly like the pictures you posted, how funny.  Maybe they all look the same?

Seeing your pictures of breakfast at Snooze makes me wish we still had one around us (we used to live in Denver and they have a Snooze there).  Now I want a pancake flight.  Yum!

I'm glad the kids enjoyed the beach!


----------



## DisMom1981

Ha the videos are hilarious!  The beach looked amazing.


----------



## ljcrochet

great report so far.  Planning on surprising my girls with a trip to Disneyland in April just hoping for no snow so we don't have to take them out of school.


----------



## Volunteer

Looks like you guys had a great day at the beach!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

afwdwfan said:


> Yeah... they just have no concept of bad weather there.  And if it just rains, they all pretty much shut down.
> 
> Cool!  Always nice when they try to make the wait easier.
> 
> This sounds awesome!  I've never heard of a pancake flight before, but I like the concept.  I'm glad everyone seemed to find something they liked.
> 
> That really is a cool effect.  Looks like a fun hour at the beach.



Definitely felt like a place that wants families to come and probably has people that come fairly regularly, was a fun place.

The flight was especially great so we could try a few of their different options given we only had the one visit there

Definitely had fun at the beach.  Not something we do very often at home - was a bit surprised how much the kids, especially Olivia loved it




missangelalexis said:


> Breakfast looks delicious! I'm sure I would have tried a pancake flight!
> 
> Love all the beach pictures, sounds/looks like such a nice time!



Definitely a fun idea of having the pancake flight especially with all the unique options they have - and helps minimize the risk of ordering something you are a little unsure but think you might like

Thanks!  Definitely was a fun time




Disney Khaleesi said:


> A pancake flight! Super jealous, that looks absolutely delicious.
> 
> Your beach day looks like a lot of fun! I couldn't stop laughing at that little clip of Emma dealing with the undercurrents-so glad you included that!



Definitely loved the concept of the flight - was fun to try things especially with Olivia and Peter getting even more different pancakes

Definitely was fun at the beach!  Didn't capture it on film but other times the water level would pick up and really knock Emma down.  She'd get a little upset but then want to go back out.




horse11 said:


> OMG that breakfast!!! I have got to go there lol!!! Been waiting for that review lol!!!
> Love the pictures at the beach. You had me on the floor laughing about your comment"*WARNING: I must apologies in advance if anyone is blinded by the pastiness that is our northern selves in swimwear shown in the following images*
> What a cool image of the sand that the waves made. It looks so haunting!
> Your post confirms my thoughts... All kids are the same lol!!! my boys loving rolling around in the waves and look just like Olivia in our last trip to Virginia Beach this past summer. That was their first taste of the ocean and it was so much fun to watch! Watching Olivia brought back some fun memories!!!



haha - definitely a place to check out if you are ever near a snooze.  They have multiple locations in California, Colorado, and Arizona I believe. 

It was really cool just watching the patterns form as the water would recede back into the ocean

Aw, glad it brought back some nice memories.  She really had a blast - while I was worried for safety at times.  Guess the nature of kids vs parents.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

schmass said:


> Great updates!  Traveling with 3 kids looks stressful.  I am nervous for the first time we have to travel with 2!
> 
> I would love to check out one of Michael Symon's restaurants.  I'm a big fan of his, and really enjoy watching him on The Chew!
> 
> We stayed at an Embassy Suites in Colorado Springs once, and it looks exactly like the pictures you posted, how funny.  Maybe they all look the same?
> 
> Seeing your pictures of breakfast at Snooze makes me wish we still had one around us (we used to live in Denver and they have a Snooze there).  Now I want a pancake flight.  Yum!
> 
> I'm glad the kids enjoyed the beach!



Definitely is stressful at times traveling with the three (or even the 2 or 1 before that) - definitely glad this time we had plenty of extra time this time!

I've been to other Embassy Suites that looked different but I think this is one of the models they use - overall pretty nice!

haha, seems to be a theme of people wanting a pancake flight.  Definitely was fun!

Kids had a blast at the beach - especially Olivia and Emma!




DisMom1981 said:


> Ha the videos are hilarious!  The beach looked amazing.



Thanks!  I think they are fun and good memories too!  Beach was really nice - we enjoyed it




ljcrochet said:


> great report so far.  Planning on surprising my girls with a trip to Disneyland in April just hoping for no snow so we don't have to take them out of school.



Thank you!  ooh, a surprise trip sounds really fun!  Hope the timing works out for you!




Volunteer said:


> Looks like you guys had a great day at the beach!



Thanks - definitely was a fun time ... more beach fun coming up!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 9 - San Diego Day 1 - Part 2*
*October 11th*
*Second brunch, Second beach*​
After our fun time at the beach we cleaned the kids up as best we could and changed them into clean clothes and headed off to our next meal - that being 2nd brunch of the day, this one at the Pacific Coast Grill.  We headed up highway 101 and spotted the restaurant right as we passed it.  We got a little confused as there was barricade up where we would have needed to turn in to for the parking lot.  We made a u-turn and headed back and realized we could turn into the actual parking lot before the barricade (the road was blocked further down for a street market).

We went in and checked in and then asked if we could sit outside - so the sent us up to the hostess stand on the second floor and were led out to a table with just a great view overlooking the ocean.  And Emma needed her sunglasses of course:








There were a number of people on the beach with their dogs - including one who was surfing:





One thing I was excited for at this location was their drink menu - lots of different options and different margaritas.  Menus for both:








Judi went with the Cardiff Reef Lava Flow (Cardiff is the area/town the restaurant is located in).  It was pretty darn good - and she definitely liked it as she went through 2 of them:





Knowing that I liked the jalapeno margarita at La Cava in EPCOT, I asked the waitress which she preferred between the Cucumber-Jalapeno margarita or the Mango-Habanero Infused one.  She said the Cucumber-Jalapeno one was more refreshing so I tried that first.  It was refreshing but not a ton of flavor so I decided to try the Mango-Habanero one for my second drink and greatly preferred that.  The sweet/spicy nature of it was really good!









I already knew what I was going to get - but they did have quite a number of tasty sounding options on the brunch menu:





And also appreciated that they called the kids menu the "Dependents Menu":





As mentioned during the last post, I decided to get something more savory at first brunch since I knew I was going to get the Churro Waffle here.  This was just so darn good - it really did taste like a churro and if possible it was even better than I thought it would be.  Here it is in all it's glory:






Judi opted for the Lobster Benedict - and definitely appreciated that it was served with a full lobster tail.  She really enjoyed this!  We were going to get a side of potatoes but then learned this came with potatoes - and they were really good as well.






Apparently we were bad DISers and didn't get pictures of what the kids ate (though I just talked to Judi and she feels like we did but can't find it on any of the cameras/phones).  We got them a Cheeseburger and the Fish and Chips to split and they did ok with them.  I remember trying the fish and it was quite good.

All in all it was a great meal.  Definitely different than Snooze - this was more of a special occasion place.  If I had to pick one I would pick Pacific Coast Grill - though I suspect if we lived out there we would go to Snooze more often due to prices if nothing else.

After 2nd brunch we definitely needed some more beach time so we headed down to La Jolla cove to check that out.  We made our way down there and was very glad to find a great parking spot right across the street form the cove.  Especially since the only public parking we saw was $30!  

When we got out of the car the first thing we noticed was the smell.  We thought perhaps just buildings and restaurants in the area had a lot of garbage out or something, but when we got closer we realized what it was.   You might be able to make it out in this picture of the cover with the family:





If not you will definitely be able to tell in this picture I took zooming in on the rocks above Peter and Olivia:





Yup - there were tons of seals just hanging out.  At time in the water pretty close to where the swimmers were!  They were fun to watch, but definitely stank!

The cove area was pretty cool - definitely something different for us.  You had to come down these long stairs to get to the beach area and the waves would come all the way up to the stairs so you had to time it right to get down if you had on sandals or anything that you didn't want to get wet.

Olivia again had a ton of fun throwing herself in the waves - though I was more nervous here just as people were more packed in so I was afraid she would be washed into them and also some rocks in the water I thought she might hit - but she did ok and listened whenever I told her to move to safer areas.

It was kind of a neat view too.  And Judi managed to capture this neat picture with this bird right above Emma and I (you can get a sense for how crowded it was as well in this photo):





At the far end of the cove there were also these rocky outcropings and caves that Judi took Olivia and Peter to.  They also saw some hermit crabs and other sea life in the tide pools - so they enjoyed that:





All-in-all we found it to be a really neat area to check out and definitely something different.  I personally preferred the first beach but am glad we got to check both out.

Coming up next - some resting! and then dinner in the Gas Lamp district.

TTFN


----------



## missangelalexis

Second brunch looks so delicious. I would have had a hard time deciding what too eat with so many yummy things on the menu! Glad  you both enjoyed your beverages too. 

Awesome seeing the seals! Not so awesome about the smell though 

I'm glad you had fun, it looks like an interesting place!


----------



## DisMom1981

Oh- crime brûlée French toast.  Yum.
Love the name dependent's menu.


----------



## annie170

Two brunches sound like a great day to me!  Judi's Lobster Benedict looked fantastic!  Actually, I think I would have had a hard time choosing by the looks of that menu.

How cool to be that close to seals!  Didn't realize they had a smell to them.  Great timing on the picture with the bird.  I love when stuff like that happens.


----------



## Volunteer

TheMaxRebo said:


> As mentioned during the last post, I decided to get something more savory at first brunch since I knew I was going to get the Churro Waffle here. This was just so darn good - it really did taste like a churro and if possible it was even better than I thought it would be. Here it is in all it's glory:



Not going to lie, this picture inspired me to eat a waffle for lunch.  It was good, but probably not as good as yours!


----------



## horse11

Again you got my mouth watering with Judi's selection at Pacific Coast Grill. That Lobster Benedict looks amazing!!!
Love the pictures of the beach!!! Wow to see seals must have been Awesome!!!
My boys as well as myself would have loved exploring  the caves around the cove. That looks like soooo much fun!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

missangelalexis said:


> Second brunch looks so delicious. I would have had a hard time deciding what too eat with so many yummy things on the menu! Glad  you both enjoyed your beverages too.
> 
> Awesome seeing the seals! Not so awesome about the smell though
> 
> I'm glad you had fun, it looks like an interesting place!



Definitely a number of good things on the brunch menu and we saw at other tables people getting non-brunch things (like sushi, etc.) that looked really good too!

It was just unexpected - though I am sure some more research would have informed us of that.  Kinda funny thinking back to looking all around for what the smell was and then being like ... well, that makes sense 




DisMom1981 said:


> Oh- crime brûlée French toast.  Yum.
> Love the name dependent's menu.



Always love when places have fun with the menus - especially kids menus.  There was a great note on the kids menu at the place we ate the next day!  (what a tease, right?)




annie170 said:


> Two brunches sound like a great day to me!  Judi's Lobster Benedict looked fantastic!  Actually, I think I would have had a hard time choosing by the looks of that menu.
> 
> How cool to be that close to seals!  Didn't realize they had a smell to them.  Great timing on the picture with the bird.  I love when stuff like that happens.



In doing research for places to eat in San Diego I came up with a lot of bunch places so only way to fit more than one in was to do two in one day ... I mean, if we had to take one for the team, so be it 

Well, at least I am assuming it was the seals that the smell was coming from - definitely strongest in that area and I think makes sense.  

I got one really great timing picture during one of the parades at Disneyland - so that is something to look forward to!  (gotta love a good tease like that )




Volunteer said:


> Not going to lie, this picture inspired me to eat a waffle for lunch.  It was good, but probably not as good as yours!



Glad I could help you determine what to have for lunch!  We don't to it often but definitely enjoy having breakfast foods for other meals.  Actually, I usually don't eat breakfast (just a granola bar in the car or something) so I think I have breakfast foods at times other than breakfast more than I have them at breakfast times.




horse11 said:


> Again you got my mouth watering with Judi's selection at Pacific Coast Grill. That Lobster Benedict looks amazing!!!
> Love the pictures of the beach!!! Wow to see seals must have been Awesome!!!
> My boys as well as myself would have loved exploring  the caves around the cove. That looks like soooo much fun!!!



Judi was really happy with her choice - all the food there was quite good.  Good food, good drinks, a view of dogs surfing ... what else do you need?  

I stayed with Emma so didn't get to see the caves up close myself but the older kids definitely had fun!


----------



## NJlauren

So behind on TRs!  I'm not sure if I comment on the 1st brunch, but both brunches looked amazing I love the idea of two with the time change and all!  Yum!  

Parking is crazy out there huh?  $30 is fine if your staying 24 hours (that's he NY in me). But for 2 or 3 hours crazy!  

Fun time at both beaches!  So far looking like a great trip!


----------



## OregonMomToWDW

We have Sea Lion caves here in Oregon, and I always dread that field trip, because it does smell. It is less noticeable on a windy day, so I would assume the smell was from the Seals or the birds that hang out there.

The food looks so good. I would probably go churro waffle, but the lobster eggs benedict looks crazy good.

I grew up in Northern California and never spent any time in San Diego (I think we went once as a child, but I don't remember it). Your TR is making me want to visit there.


----------



## afwdwfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> We went in and checked in and then asked if we could sit outside - so the sent us up to the hostess stand on the second floor and were led out to a table with just a great view overlooking the ocean.


Definitely a nice view.  I always love the outside seating when we can find a place to eat on the beach. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> There were a number of people on the beach with their dogs - including one who was surfing:


  That is awesome!



TheMaxRebo said:


> And also appreciated that they called the kids menu the "Dependents Menu":


  Very appropriate.  I'm glad you enjoyed both of your brunches. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Yup - there were tons of seals just hanging out. At time in the water pretty close to where the swimmers were! They were fun to watch, but definitely stank!


It really would be kind of cool to be that close to seals in their natural environment.  Then again, I've seen enough shark week to know that where there's seals...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

NJlauren said:


> So behind on TRs!  I'm not sure if I comment on the 1st brunch, but both brunches looked amazing I love the idea of two with the time change and all!  Yum!
> 
> Parking is crazy out there huh?  $30 is fine if your staying 24 hours (that's he NY in me). But for 2 or 3 hours crazy!
> 
> Fun time at both beaches!  So far looking like a great trip!



No worries - amazing how quickly one can get behind on TRs!  Definitely glad we were able to fit in both brunch places as I really wanted to hit up both .... doing them both in one day was an added bonus!

Yeah, we are also used to high parking prices from NYC so I think that is why the price at the first location didn't seem so bad, but a bit of sticker shock for the second!

definitely fun at the beaches - actually, I think more than I was expecting, so glad it worked out!




OregonMomToWDW said:


> We have Sea Lion caves here in Oregon, and I always dread that field trip, because it does smell. It is less noticeable on a windy day, so I would assume the smell was from the Seals or the birds that hang out there.
> 
> The food looks so good. I would probably go churro waffle, but the lobster eggs benedict looks crazy good.
> 
> I grew up in Northern California and never spent any time in San Diego (I think we went once as a child, but I don't remember it). Your TR is making me want to visit there.



I can see that being an interesting field trip!  Figured it was from the fauna in the area and just the sea and everything.  I think it was just so shocking and unexpected when we got out of the car that it really hit us hard.

Lots of good sounding things on the menu and it worked out great that Judi and I each got one savory / one sweet thing at each place and could share to some extent.

We really enjoyed San Diego (some more fun coming up) - lots to do and we also liked some of the smaller towns we stopped at on the way up to Disneyland from San Diego (also, coming up)




afwdwfan said:


> Definitely a nice view.  I always love the outside seating when we can find a place to eat on the beach.
> 
> That is awesome!
> 
> Very appropriate.  I'm glad you enjoyed both of your brunches.
> 
> It really would be kind of cool to be that close to seals in their natural environment.  Then again, I've seen enough shark week to know that where there's seals...



I am a big fan of al fresco dining in general, even up where we live and even if not the best view, so being able to do it at the beach was awesome!    The surfing dog just being that extra bonus!

That's true - I assume that sharks aren't a huge issue given how many people were in the water, but you never know!   Actually, kinda glad I didn't think about this at the time


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 10 - San Diego Day 1 - Part 3*
*October 11th*
*Gas Lamp Dinner*​
After visiting our second beach of the day we headed back to the hotel to clean-up and rest up.  It felt like we found half the beach in Emma's swim diaper, and then the other half when Olivia took her shower.  Definitely felt good to take it easy for a big and just relax in the air conditioning.

We eventually decided we needed to get going for our dinner reservation (don't worry, wasn't a third brunch).  We were heading down to the Gas Lamp district of San Diego.  From our hotel it took close to 1/2 hour to get down to that area near the restaurant and park.  Definitely have to say I liked this area - just seemed like a cool place to hand out - saw trolly/light rail go buy and lots of restaurants and bars.  Definitely could see us spending time there if we lived in that area.

During the drive down both Emma and Peter fell asleep.  Our reservation was for 6:30 which is 9:30 EST so with that and all the excitement of the day, not surprised they fell asleep.  So we loaded them up in the stroller and walked to our destination - which was the Double Standard Kitchenetta located on 6th Avenue.   When we arrived, Olivia wanted to sit outside, but they only had small tables and we didn't think the stroller would really fit - so we were sat inside, though they had their large garage door like windows open so definitely had a nice inside/outside feel to it.

The place had neat decor with some modern elements but also bookshelves crammed with books and stuff like that.  Apparently I didn't get a lot of pictures of the restaurant so you will have to take my word for it.  The menu is a mix of appetizers, small plates, pizzas, entrees, and sides.  We decided to get a pizza as that is what Olivia wanted and then just share a few other things.

But first... the wine!   We decided to get a rose since it was still a bit hot with the windows open and generally we like Cotes de Rhone wines, so thought this was a good option.  I have to say their wine list was pretty good with a number of nice options at reasonable prices.  We were quite happy with our choice - nice and crisp and not sweet but with a bit of strawberry notes.  Olivia also enjoyed me taking her picture through the wine glass:











One of the best things we got was theCrispy Cauliower (house made bacon, apple cider glaze, sultana, bread crumbs, grana padano .... though we got the bacon on the side).   Just lots of good flavor going on here:





We also ordered the Arugula & Watermelon salad (marinated feta, pistachio biscotti, heirloom tomato, basil vinaigrette).   I love a watermelon salad and this one was quite good - appologies as we only realized part way through we hadn't taken pictures yet:






and the House Made Porcini Mushroom Ravioli (true porcini-champagne black true cream) which was definitely yummy (not very photogenic though):





And the pizza was really good - we didn't get through much of it and took a lot of it back to the hotel:





During the meal Peter woke up, but not very hungry, so he went onto the banquet seating and we had a little blanket to put on him.  Shortly after Olivia fell asleep with him as well:





Emma stirred too at one point and then fell asleep while I held her (you can see a bit of the restaurant decor in this picture too):





One other memorable part of dinner was a couple that was seated a few tables away from us (not sure if they were a couple-couple or just friends), and the girl apparently wanted everyone in the restaurant to hear her conversation based on how loud she was.  Based on said conversation she also appeared to be quite high-maintenance so I found myself feeling for the guy a bit.

Overall we like dinner quite a bit but found the place to not be super kid friendly and I think more a place Judi and I would hang out on date night or with friends or something.

We headed out now with three sleeping kids (I carried Emma and Judi pushed Peter and Olivia in the stroller) and were in bed by 10pm - had a very full day planned for the next day!

Coming up - Safari park and beer ... followed by more beer!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 11 - San Diego Day 2 - Part 1*
*October 12th*
*The (other) San Diego Zoo - I ain't Lion ;o)*​
Originally, the plans for this day were to take it easy in the morning and then head out to the San Diego Zoo Safari Park around lunch time.  However, with the weather being warmer than expected and fears for crowds given that it was Columbus Day we decided to head out earlier and change our dinner plans to be for lunch (more on that later)

First we had to get ready.  We had started to put Emma's hair in pig tails a Peter wanted in on that as well:





One thing that was nice about the Embassy Suites was that it came with an included cooked-to-order breakfast.  So we headed down to the lobby to get some food.  Emma was in a smiley mood that morning as we got settled:








The kids mostly had yogurt and bagels with cream cheese (one of Emma's favorites - both to eat and to make a mess with).  I opted for an omlette with some homefries ... both were pretty good and definitely better than a typical "free" breakfast:





On the way out the kids spent some more time looking at the koy fish in the pond.  We thought there was to be feeding time at 8am but we either missed it or the plans changed.  Still, it was fun watching them as they wound there way through the pond that at times went under bridges, etc.:





We then loaded up and headed North about 1/2 hour and arrived at the San Diego Safari Park just after 9am which is when then opened.  Crowds didn't seem so bad and we hoped it would stay that way.  Spoiler alert - it totally stayed at basically no crowds as we found out California doesn't celebrate Columbus Day so there is not holiday there.   Where we live has a high Italian population so Columbus Day is one of the biggest days of the year with tons of parades and celebrations so it didn't even dawn on us that other areas didn't celebrate .... definitely not complaining!

This was the entrance to the park:





Inside they had a giant map of the park - basically the exact same map that it in the pamphlets to carry with you, just 20x the size:





They did have some Halloween celebrations going on, though most would only come out for later separate ticketed events - but they did have some stuff out like having the gift shopped renamed the Bootique:





Shortly we started coming to some animals, first being different exotic birds.  I thought these looked neat and they had some babies with them:





And then a Parrot, followed by an areas with a variety of birds, including a number of flamingos:








We then went to the kids area where there were a lot of animals on displays with a lot of educational information about them.  Apparently I thought a turtle and a young deer were worthy of photography:








We then came to a large metal rhinoceros that the kids had a blast climbing on:





They also had various fake animal "homes" that kids could climb into - so pretend burrows (like the one here) or bird nests, etc.:





Then some other lizard type thing the kids climbed on:





Then we came to the Bats area - out front they had a set up where you could "be" a bat:





Inside there were lots of bats to look at and they are definitely fascinating to watch them move and eat, etc.   Didn't get a lot of good pictures but at least one to prove we were there:





After this, we headed out more towards the main savanna type area of the park.  At one spot you did get a really good view of the park on an outlook before heading down to it via stairs or elevator.  The balloon was similar to the Characters in Flight they have at Downtown Disney - but was an extra cost (the park it set up with fairly low entrance price but then a lot of "extras" you can add on - though we didn't add much on given it was our first time there):





We then walked by the Lion enclosure and I must say the number of lions they have and the level or movement they did (at least while we were there) puts the lions on the Safar at Animal Kingdom to shame.  Plus you just felt a lot closer to them, as you can tell from the one photo with Olivia in the foreground:















And one gif of three of the lions hanging out together:





After this we headed to do the tram out into the savannah ... but will cover that next update

TTFN


----------



## OregonMomToWDW

I am from Oregon and we do not celebrate Columbus Day. Instead, there is an Indigenous People's Day, that is celebrated the same day, although, that still hasn't caught on much here. You can do a quick internet search and see the history. Since it is a federal holiday, banks still close and there is no mail. Glad you got light crowds at the park. Love the lion pictures and the picture of the kids being a bat.


----------



## missangelalexis

It amazes me how sand gets literally everywhere..maybe you're supposed to consider it a free souvenir? 

Love that picture of Olivia in the wine glass! 

Aww, all the kids were pooped! But I guess that made for a peaceful dinner! 

Peter in pigtails!! He's going to kill you for that one in a few years 

Glad you lucked out in not seeing Columbus Day crowds! 

Such great pics at the Safari Park, the kids sure do look happy.


----------



## ljcrochet

Being from New York, I would have expected crowds at the zoo on columbus day.  Looks like you had fun.


----------



## SimplyGoofy

Your two brunches looked fantastic!  I think your brunch at Pacific Coast Grill appeals to me more, but I am a sucker for awesome pancakes!

A day at the beach sounds perfect during a California vacation.  I'm glad you found an inexpensive place to park!

Your dinner looks INCREDIBLE!  I'm not always a cauliflower fan, but your appetizer looks absolutely delicious.  I'm drooling! 

What a fun day at the Safari park!  I'm sure it was much less crowded than the San Diego Zoo and it looks like there were lots of great animals to see!


----------



## NJlauren

I had no idea Columbus Day wasn't celebrated everywhere.... I should take note of this for the future.... 

Food looked good and dinner and breakfast!  The zoo looks really cool!  Can't wait to see some more!


----------



## Vernie822

Awesome updates! I always love to read about people's Disney trips and it's really interesting to see all there is to do in San Diego as well. I wish we would have time on our honeymoon to stop in San Diego, it looks like you guys really enjoyed your time there.



TheMaxRebo said:


> It was located in a shopping plaza that seemed pretty nice and even had outdoor escalators (to people from the North East this seemed like quite the novel concept).



An escalator? Outside? Yeah, news to me too!



TheMaxRebo said:


> They do a lot of different types of pancakes here and one thing you can get is a pancake flight - which is your choice of any 3 pancakes. Judi did this and chose the Sweet Potato Pancake (Our signature sweet potato buttermilk pancakes topped with homemade caramel, candied pecans and ginger butter), the pancake of the day which was a Peach Melba type pancake and the Pineapple Upside Down Pancake (Buttermilk pancakes with caramelized pineapple chunks, housemade vanilla crème anglaise and cinnamon butter)



A PANCAKE FLIGHT? Ok, that's so awesome. One of the hard things about trying an awesome new restaurant in a new city is deciding what to eat - so you get to try 3 new items. Love it.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Emma had a blast though dealing with the waves and undercurrents was definitely new to her, so she would get turned around/knocked off balance often:



Omg, haha! Looks like a blast. And I take no offense to the pale-ness - every time we go to WDW I think 'gosh these people probably think we are so pale'.



TheMaxRebo said:


> After our fun time at the beach we cleaned the kids up as best we could and changed them into clean clothes and headed off to our next meal - that being 2nd brunch of the day, this one at the Pacific Coast Grill.



2nd brunch of the day? I want to be one of your kids.

The churro pancakes are the first thing that I saw on the menu and I stopped there because I thought those sounded amazing.. and it appears they were! 

Love all of the safari pictures - looks like a blast!!


----------



## Leshaface

TheMaxRebo said:


> Peter decided to get his carry-on there by riding on it



I mean, why use your legs when you can use your suitcase to get you places.  Atta boy 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Turns out that the staff could not figure out how to fold up our stroller. Of course this is not our normal stroller, so I couldn't figure it out either and had to call Judi. Fortunately she answered and walked me through it ... and we definitely didn't make the same mistake on the way back.



Oh yikes that stinks.  Assassin's Creed GIF??



TheMaxRebo said:


>



Is this girl ever not smiling?!



TheMaxRebo said:


> So we strapped Peter into the car seat and I sat on that side of the plane along with Olivia as well and Judi was in the aisle seat on the other side of the aisle holding Emma - who was quite squirmy. Made us wish we had paid for a 5th seat for her. Prior to take off, Peter struggled to tell when we were on the ground vs flying, especially for take off and asked roughly 3,267 times if we were flying while still on the ground waiting for our chance. So that started to get annoying.



I know you needed the car seat for the car, but did you find it necessary for the flight?  I'm really struggling with if we should take it on the plane for our WDW trip (did I mention we're going in under two months?! )  We're not renting a vehicle, so really only using it for the plane but it is just another 'thing' to carry that we don't want to carry.  And also he's getting taller so his feet will definitely be kicking the seat in front of him with a car seat.  I"m looking at that CARES harness for toddlers.  What do you think?



TheMaxRebo said:


> (including passing a few strip clubs .... and despite Judi's pleading, we didn't stop)







TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure if it was just this location but the people working there were by far the friendliest people I have ever met working in Fast Food



In-n-Out workers are the BEST and most accurate in the industry.  In the drive thru, they repeat your order back to you when you place it, again when you pay for it and the last time as they are handing out the food and they are just so nice.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Verdict: Pretty, pretty, good!



Yay glad you liked it!  Just discovered another 'hidden' menu option called Monkey Style, where they stuff animal style fries into a double double 



TheMaxRebo said:


>



Yep always smiling!



TheMaxRebo said:


> Still out the door by about 7:15am



  Woah what time did you originally want to leave?!?



TheMaxRebo said:


> We were first off to our first brunch location for the day - though I suppose at that early time it really could just be considered breakfast. But that would ruin the fun, so we won't



Thank you 



TheMaxRebo said:


> I was pretty loud and vibrant



I know it was a typo, but I giggled at the thought of you being loud and vibrant 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Sweet Potato Pancake (Our signature sweet potato buttermilk pancakes topped with homemade caramel, candied pecans and ginger butter)





TheMaxRebo said:


> Peach Melba type pancake





TheMaxRebo said:


> Pineapple Upside Down Pancake (Buttermilk pancakes with caramelized pineapple chunks, housemade vanilla crème anglaise and cinnamon butter)



So I originally highlighted the first pancake, then I read the second, then third and realized I needed all of them! Those sound amazing.



TheMaxRebo said:


> *WARNING: I must apologies in advance if anyone is blinded by the pastiness that is our northern selves in swimwear shown in the following images*







TheMaxRebo said:


>



This was so cute 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Peter wasn't into the water as much - usually take a while to get him used to being in large volumes of water be it a pool or the ocean. But he did have fun playing in the sand



This is exactly how DS is.  He'd rather play in the sand than the water.



TheMaxRebo said:


>



Perfect view.



TheMaxRebo said:


>



Oooh, yes please to both, especially the mango one!



TheMaxRebo said:


>



Still drooling.



TheMaxRebo said:


>



Oh gosh!  I wish we had additional stomachs, I would get both!



TheMaxRebo said:


> Yup - there were tons of seals just hanging out. At time in the water pretty close to where the swimmers were! They were fun to watch, but definitely stank!



Don't they though!  There's a Central Coast beach we visit all the time and about 15 mins North from that beach, is an Elephant Seal beach filled with such ugly, stinky seals but they are darn cool.  I took this a few months back

 





TheMaxRebo said:


>



Good shot with the bird!  And yeah, crowded beaches make me nervous too.



TheMaxRebo said:


> It felt like we found half the beach in Emma's swim diaper, and then the other half when Olivia took her shower.







TheMaxRebo said:


>



That sounds yummy!



TheMaxRebo said:


> and the House Made Porcini Mushroom Ravioli (true porcini-champagne black true cream) which was definitely yummy (not very photogenic though):







TheMaxRebo said:


> Based on said conversation she also appeared to be quite high-maintenance so I found myself feeling for the guy a bit.



  That guy should run, and run fast!



TheMaxRebo said:


>



#twinning



TheMaxRebo said:


>



  That is pretty cool!  And I seriously love that you kept his hair up like that!



TheMaxRebo said:


>



That's a fun option.



TheMaxRebo said:


>



Uh, woah super close!


----------



## annie170

Uugghh sand!  There is a reason I refused to allow my kids to have a sandbox in our backyard.  Cats in the neighborhood also contributed to this decision.

Dinner looked delicious.  Super cute pic of Olivia in the wineglass.

I like staying at Embassy Suites for the better than continental breakfast.  That's such a plus.

Growing up in Chicago, we always recognized Columbus Day.  I now live and teach just over the border in Northwest Indiana and Columbus Day is not recognized.  It's funny, whenever we get a new student who has moved from Illinois, the parents are always shocked that the kids have school on Columbus Day and Veteran's Day.  Interesting how things are different everywhere. 

That Safari Park appeared to be a good time.  I really dislike when there are all kind of add on fees at places like that.  The museums in Chicago are like that.

Kind of random, but how do you like your double Combi Stroller?  My daughter has that same exact stroller (in a different color) and it went with us to WDW a couple years ago.  My grandkids were 3 and 1 at the time and weighed about 45 pounds combined.  I found it very difficult to push with the two of them in it and my 1 year old grandson could easily maneuver his way out of the harness.  I wondered if she got a dud or if others had the same issues.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OregonMomToWDW said:


> I am from Oregon and we do not celebrate Columbus Day. Instead, there is an Indigenous People's Day, that is celebrated the same day, although, that still hasn't caught on much here. You can do a quick internet search and see the history. Since it is a federal holiday, banks still close and there is no mail. Glad you got light crowds at the park. Love the lion pictures and the picture of the kids being a bat.



I like the idea of an Indigenous People's day - but I could see it being hard to take off being on the same day.  Also thought something like a generic "Explorers" day or something could work ... celebrate the risk that people like Columbus took rather than the person

Definitely happy with the crowd levels ... and the lion pictures!




missangelalexis said:


> It amazes me how sand gets literally everywhere..maybe you're supposed to consider it a free souvenir?
> 
> Love that picture of Olivia in the wine glass!
> 
> Aww, all the kids were pooped! But I guess that made for a peaceful dinner!
> 
> Peter in pigtails!! He's going to kill you for that one in a few years
> 
> Glad you lucked out in not seeing Columbus Day crowds!
> 
> Such great pics at the Safari Park, the kids sure do look happy.



Sand really does get everywhere - so annoying!   

Once Olivia felt asleep it was almost like a mini date night for Judi and I - which was nice

He's wanted pigtails a lot - even since we have been home ... but yeah, probably not the best for showing off to his buddies in about 10 years 

Thanks!  Kids definitely enjoyed the Sarafi Park




ljcrochet said:


> Being from New York, I would have expected crowds at the zoo on columbus day.  Looks like you had fun.



Yeah, I know things like the Bronx Zoo would have been packed on Columbus Day ... didn't even think about it not being celebrated - definitely not complaining!




SimplyGoofy said:


> Your two brunches looked fantastic!  I think your brunch at Pacific Coast Grill appeals to me more, but I am a sucker for awesome pancakes!
> 
> A day at the beach sounds perfect during a California vacation.  I'm glad you found an inexpensive place to park!
> 
> Your dinner looks INCREDIBLE!  I'm not always a cauliflower fan, but your appetizer looks absolutely delicious.  I'm drooling!
> 
> What a fun day at the Safari park!  I'm sure it was much less crowded than the San Diego Zoo and it looks like there were lots of great animals to see!



I felt torn too between the two brunches.  Definitely 2 good choices though!

Definitely felt like if we are going all the way to California we had to get to a beach at least once

It was really good - love veggies like that when they are really roasted.

Still more to come of the Safari, but we really like it.  Definitely enough to keep our attention!




NJlauren said:


> I had no idea Columbus Day wasn't celebrated everywhere.... I should take note of this for the future....
> 
> Food looked good and dinner and breakfast!  The zoo looks really cool!  Can't wait to see some more!



I know it comes up each year should Columbus Day be celebrated but I didn't realize some places actually didn't celebrate it - but definitely worked in our favor

More of the Safari park still to come!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Leshaface said:


> I mean, why use your legs when you can use your suitcase to get you places.  Atta boy
> 
> Oh yikes that stinks.  Assassin's Creed GIF??
> 
> Is this girl ever not smiling?!
> 
> I know you needed the car seat for the car, but did you find it necessary for the flight?  I'm really struggling with if we should take it on the plane for our WDW trip (did I mention we're going in under two months?! )  We're not renting a vehicle, so really only using it for the plane but it is just another 'thing' to carry that we don't want to carry.  And also he's getting taller so his feet will definitely be kicking the seat in front of him with a car seat.  I"m looking at that CARES harness for toddlers.  What do you think?



Peter is just trying to be efficient.

Yeah, I couldn't find a better gif of trying to get through a crowd - not my best effort to be honest

90% of the time smiling, the other 10 screaming her head off 

We've always rented a car - so not sure what we would do if it was just for the plane.  Though, having the option of strapping a child in at times might still be appealing.  I did have to "remind" Peter a few times not to kick the seat in front of him, though he wasn't too bad.  I'll ask Judi about the CARES harness and get her thoughts



Leshaface said:


> In-n-Out workers are the BEST and most accurate in the industry.  In the drive thru, they repeat your order back to you when you place it, again when you pay for it and the last time as they are handing out the food and they are just so nice.
> 
> Yay glad you liked it!  Just discovered another 'hidden' menu option called Monkey Style, where they stuff animal style fries into a double double
> 
> Yep always smiling!
> 
> 
> Woah what time did you originally want to leave?!?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> I know it was a typo, but I giggled at the thought of you being loud and vibrant



That's cool about them trying to be accurate with the orders and definitely seemed like a pretty happy crew working there

Does the Monkey Style come with a free heart monitor?  

Well, Peter and Emma are usually up by 6am at the latest - and that is EST so I was thinking they'd be up even earlier and we'd be out by 6:30am or so ... which would still be about 9:30am our time

Hey, I am nothing if not Loud and Vibrant 




Leshaface said:


> So I originally highlighted the first pancake, then I read the second, then third and realized I needed all of them! Those sound amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> This was so cute
> 
> This is exactly how DS is.  He'd rather play in the sand than the water.
> 
> Perfect view.
> 
> Oooh, yes please to both, especially the mango one!
> 
> Still drooling.
> 
> Oh gosh!  I wish we had additional stomachs, I would get both!
> 
> Don't they though!  There's a Central Coast beach we visit all the time and about 15 mins North from that beach, is an Elephant Seal beach filled with such ugly, stinky seals but they are darn cool.  I took this a few months back
> 
> View attachment 136602
> 
> Good shot with the bird!  And yeah, crowded beaches make me nervous too.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> That guy should run, and run fast!



All the pancakes were pretty darn good - very glad we convinced Peter to get the fancy blueberry one though

A couple times Peter would go near the edge of the water but didn't really go too far in.  He still had fun though

The mango one was really good - wish I had just gotten two of those, but what are you going to do #1stWorldProblems

Stupid cows wasting multiple stomachs on just grass!

That is what I was thinking ... this is really cool - but stinks!

That is also what I was thinking - I hope this guy knows what he is in for 



Leshaface said:


> #twinning
> 
> That is pretty cool!  And I seriously love that you kept his hair up like that!
> 
> That's a fun option.
> 
> Uh, woah super close!



He's wanted his hair like that a lot - I'd say it was in pigtails for most days over a 3 week period when we came back

IT was pretty cool seeing the lions like that!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

annie170 said:


> Uugghh sand!  There is a reason I refused to allow my kids to have a sandbox in our backyard.  Cats in the neighborhood also contributed to this decision.
> 
> Dinner looked delicious.  Super cute pic of Olivia in the wineglass.
> 
> I like staying at Embassy Suites for the better than continental breakfast.  That's such a plus.
> 
> Growing up in Chicago, we always recognized Columbus Day.  I now live and teach just over the border in Northwest Indiana and Columbus Day is not recognized.  It's funny, whenever we get a new student who has moved from Illinois, the parents are always shocked that the kids have school on Columbus Day and Veteran's Day.  Interesting how things are different everywhere.
> 
> That Safari Park appeared to be a good time.  I really dislike when there are all kind of add on fees at places like that.  The museums in Chicago are like that.
> 
> Kind of random, but how do you like your double Combi Stroller?  My daughter has that same exact stroller (in a different color) and it went with us to WDW a couple years ago.  My grandkids were 3 and 1 at the time and weighed about 45 pounds combined.  I found it very difficult to push with the two of them in it and my 1 year old grandson could easily maneuver his way out of the harness.  I wondered if she got a dud or if others had the same issues.



We have a sand box but with a cover - and we don't use it that often so totally get where you are coming from

Dinner was yummy - I think just exactly what we were looking for as a family ... but still, really good and a place I could see Judi and I going to for date night if we lived out there

That must be really interesting with being so close to a line of demarcation between celebrating an not celebrating.  It's just such a big thing around here - not just the day but the whole weekend is full or parades, etc. that just never dawned on me that it wouldn't be celebrated, at least to some extent, everywhere

Yeah, the "extras" think was a bit of a turn-off for me, but we got our tickets through living social and actually in October kids got in free so worked out really cheap for us - and as it was our first time there was plenty to do without the extras

So the stroller is more of an extra one we have and just because of how well it folds up we use it for travel.  We actually rented another, sturdier one for our time at Disney.  It worked well enough for us.  Definitely not the easiest to push though I don't recall it being as bad as you describe.  Harnesses seemed ok for us, though definitely not as good as others.


----------



## Dugette

TheMaxRebo said:


> even had outdoor escalators (to people from the North East this seemed like quite the novel concept).


Yep, those seem so strange. I remember encountering some in southern CA in past visits.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Overall we both like the pancake of the day the most (I a typically am not a big peach person).


Sounds delicious - and I AM a big peach person, so not a surprise, I guess. Mmmmm....



TheMaxRebo said:


> the Sandwich I am (A soft pretzel roll filled with scrambled eggs, cheddar cheese and a sausage patty, served with a side of smoked cheddar hollandaise & house hash browns.):


This sounds fantastic too!



TheMaxRebo said:


> And Peter wanted a blueberry pancake. Here they do two different versions and he opted for the Blueberry Danish Pancake (Buttermilk pancakes topped with blueberry coulis, sweet cream and almond streusel surrounding a center of lemony cream cheese filling) and we are really glad he did as we all wound up loving this! Probably our second favorite next to the peach one - definite recommend!


And another amazing sounding/looking treat!



TheMaxRebo said:


>


Beautiful lunchtime view!



TheMaxRebo said:


>


That's awesome! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Judi went with the Cardiff Reef Lava Flow (Cardiff is the area/town the restaurant is located in). It was pretty darn good - and she definitely liked it as she went through 2 of them:


That also sounds delicious!



TheMaxRebo said:


> Yup - there were tons of seals just hanging out. At time in the water pretty close to where the swimmers were! They were fun to watch, but definitely stank!


Oh, wow, fun to see! Too bad about the stinkiness, though.



TheMaxRebo said:


> After visiting our second beach of the day we headed back to the hotel to clean-up and rest up. It felt like we found half the beach in Emma's swim diaper, and then the other half when Olivia took her shower.


Ugh, I can imagine. We had never-ending sand in the car in Hawaii on the day we stopped to walk on a beach. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> One of the best things we got was theCrispy Cauliower (house made bacon, apple cider glaze, sultana, bread crumbs, grana padano .... though we got the bacon on the side). Just lots of good flavor going on here:


Mmmm, that sounds pretty good - I do like cauliflower, so nice and interesting variation.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Emma stirred too at one point and then fell asleep while I held her (you can see a bit of the restaurant decor in this picture too):


Haha, love all the sleeping kiddos! That's one way to have a romantic date-night dinner. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> First we had to get ready. We had started to put Emma's hair in pig tails a Peter wanted in on that as well:


How cute is that?! 



TheMaxRebo said:


>


Wow, so much different than the AK safari!



Leshaface said:


> I know you needed the car seat for the car, but did you find it necessary for the flight? I'm really struggling with if we should take it on the plane for our WDW trip (did I mention we're going in under two months?! ) We're not renting a vehicle, so really only using it for the plane but it is just another 'thing' to carry that we don't want to carry. And also he's getting taller so his feet will definitely be kicking the seat in front of him with a car seat. I"m looking at that CARES harness for toddlers. What do you think?


I know you didn't ask me, but I'll just throw in a few thoughts. I brought Izzy's carseat in August 2014, which was a solo trip (me and her) and no car involved. I felt it was worth it just for the plane. And, since I strap it on back of the stroller to transport through the terminal, it's only a pain when they make you take it off (security scanning and boarding the plane). So, it was worth it to me. However, that was when she wasn't even 2 yet, so a CARES harness wasn't a good fit for her yet. At this age, if your DS meets the size guidelines (can't remember what they are, but I'm sure he does), the CARES harness might be a good option. I have heard a lot of good things about them. I have heard that you can rent them too, but if you keep traveling at your rate, probably worth buying. My main concerns would be 1.) Probably not very likely to nap vs. in a carseat and 2.) Could DS stay restrained? I think they rely on the airplane seatbelt for the lap and those are SO easy for kids to undo (and fun!) But you are right about the kicking - those seats are so close together that a carseat makes it near impossible to not kick the seat in front - just trying to stretch her legs was impossible with only a couple inches space.


----------



## Leshaface

Dugette said:


> I know you didn't ask me, but I'll just throw in a few thoughts. I brought Izzy's carseat in August 2014, which was a solo trip (me and her) and no car involved. I felt it was worth it just for the plane. And, since I strap it on back of the stroller to transport through the terminal, it's only a pain when they make you take it off (security scanning and boarding the plane). So, it was worth it to me. However, that was when she wasn't even 2 yet, so a CARES harness wasn't a good fit for her yet. At this age, if your DS meets the size guidelines (can't remember what they are, but I'm sure he does), the CARES harness might be a good option. I have heard a lot of good things about them. I have heard that you can rent them too, but if you keep traveling at your rate, probably worth buying. My main concerns would be 1.) Probably not very likely to nap vs. in a carseat and 2.) Could DS stay restrained? I think they rely on the airplane seatbelt for the lap and those are SO easy for kids to undo (and fun!) But you are right about the kicking - those seats are so close together that a carseat makes it near impossible to not kick the seat in front - just trying to stretch her legs was impossible with only a couple inches space.



Thanks for this!  DH has his mind set on not bringing the car seat on the plane just because of how heavy and bulky it is and the lack of car.  But not just that, it's also because we won't be having my mom on this trip and we would make her take the seat in front of DS so that when he kicked, he kicked her seat.  The tips of his toes were definitely touching the back of the seat so I know they will be on the seat in front of him this time around.  I definitely don't want him kicking, that really is a concern of mine.  With that said also, none of our flights are direct unfortunately, so lots of boarding, de-boarding. The harness just seems so much easier for that reason.  I've been trying to read up on reviews and how children nap and some seem to do well!  And he does meet the requirements! 





> "According to the FAA certification for CARES, the FAA states “The system is for use by children between 22 and 44 lb. (~10-20 kg) in weight, less than 40 inches (~101 cm) tall and who are capable of sitting upright alone in a forward facing position.”"


----------



## ljcrochet

Leshaface said:


> Thanks for this! DH has his mind set on not bringing the car seat on the plane just because of how heavy and bulky it is and the lack of car. But not just that, it's also because we won't be having my mom on this trip and we would make her take the seat in front of DS so that when he kicked, he kicked her seat. The tips of his toes were definitely touching the back of the seat so I know they will be on the seat in front of him this time around. I definitely don't want him kicking, that really is a concern of mine. With that said also, none of our flights are direct unfortunately, so lots of boarding, de-boarding. The harness just seems so much easier for that reason. I've been trying to read up on reviews and how children nap and some seem to do well! And he does meet the requirements!


We never brought the car seats for my girls when they were little.  Not sure how long of a plane flight you have, but my very active girls were find on our 3 hour  flights without a car seat.


----------



## afwdwfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> It felt like we found half the beach in Emma's swim diaper, and then the other half when Olivia took her shower.


I don't see how there is still so much sand left on the beach.  It happens every single time!



TheMaxRebo said:


> I love a watermelon salad and this one was quite good - appologies as we only realized part way through we hadn't taken pictures yet:


No apologies needed.  Enjoy! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> During the meal Peter woke up, but not very hungry, so he went onto the banquet seating and we had a little blanket to put on him. Shortly after Olivia fell asleep with him as well:


Aww...  At least they were comfortable and quiet so you could enjoy dinner!



TheMaxRebo said:


> One other memorable part of dinner was a couple that was seated a few tables away from us (not sure if they were a couple-couple or just friends), and the girl apparently wanted everyone in the restaurant to hear her conversation based on how loud she was. Based on said conversation she also appeared to be quite high-maintenance so I found myself feeling for the guy a bit.


Always interesting.  And I definitely feel for the guy. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Overall we like dinner quite a bit but found the place to not be super kid friendly and I think more a place Judi and I would hang out on date night or with friends or something.


I think this could be said for about all of the Gas Lamp District from our experience. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> First we had to get ready. We had started to put Emma's hair in pig tails a Peter wanted in on that as well:


  Whatever makes him happy.



TheMaxRebo said:


> The kids mostly had yogurt and bagels with cream cheese (one of Emma's favorites - both to eat and to make a mess with). I opted for an omlette with some homefries ... both were pretty good and definitely better than a typical "free" breakfast:


Looks like a very good free breakfast.  Now why did you go pay for 2 brunches again?   



TheMaxRebo said:


> Then we came to the Bats area - out front they had a set up where you could "be" a bat:


You're married to a vampire????  



TheMaxRebo said:


> We then walked by the Lion enclosure and I must say the number of lions they have and the level or movement they did (at least while we were there) puts the lions on the Safar at Animal Kingdom to shame. Plus you just felt a lot closer to them, as you can tell from the one photo with Olivia in the foreground:


Cool!  The park looks like fun and I'm glad you got to see some active lions!


----------



## Leshaface

ljcrochet said:


> We never brought the car seats for my girls when they were little.  Not sure how long of a plane flight you have, but my very active girls were find on our 3 hour  flights without a car seat.



Thanks for the reply!  We're from California going to Florida but the flight is broken up, so we stop in New Orleans (which is about around a 3 1/2 hour flight) then a shorter flight from New Orleans to Orlando (Under 2 hours).  Coming home would be a stop in St. Louis, then home and I'm thinking it's around the same plan (2 hour, 4 hour).  

I'm thinking he'll be okay if I bring a small pillow and a blanket for him to get comfy in case he naps, which I know he we, he's good at napping anywhere.


----------



## horse11

Love the pictures of the kids falling asleep at the table!! We have a picture of our kids doing the same thing after our day at AK when we ate at Rain forest!!  Wonder how many other family have similar shots lol!!! 
Great pictures of the animals!! Wow what a great place!!! So much more active then the Safari at AK!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

afwdwfan said:


> I don't see how there is still so much sand left on the beach.  It happens every single time!
> 
> No apologies needed.  Enjoy!
> 
> Aww...  At least they were comfortable and quiet so you could enjoy dinner!
> 
> Always interesting.  And I definitely feel for the guy.
> 
> I think this could be said for about all of the Gas Lamp District from our experience.
> 
> Whatever makes him happy.
> 
> Looks like a very good free breakfast.  Now why did you go pay for 2 brunches again?
> 
> You're married to a vampire????
> 
> Cool!  The park looks like fun and I'm glad you got to see some active lions!



yes - we did joke that after all the kids were asleep it was the closest thing we would get to a Date Night on this trip 

good to know - we really liked the feel of the Gas Lamp District, but perhaps not the most kid friendly

well, breakfast and then 2 brunches would have just be gluttonous 

Park definitely was fun and was neat to see the lions up and about ... other large cats coming up next update!




horse11 said:


> Love the pictures of the kids falling asleep at the table!! We have a picture of our kids doing the same thing after our day at AK when we ate at Rain forest!!  Wonder how many other family have similar shots lol!!!
> Great pictures of the animals!! Wow what a great place!!! So much more active then the Safari at AK!!!



haha - I am sure a lot of us have pictures of at least one kid falling asleep at dinner.  I have a video of Peter as a baby literally falling sleep while he is eating 


Definitely a lot of active animals - which was fun!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 12 - San Diego Day 2 - Part 2*
*October 12th*
*The actual Safari part of the Safari Park*
​First, I hope you all had a wonderful Thanksgiving - and for those of you that braved it, survived Black Friday Shopping ... I just picked up some beer as Good Island did their annual Bourbon County Stout release.  They had some special versions but none were available by time I got there - some people got there at 8am for a 3pm release. 

Second, before I continue with the update, thought I would post some stats about the Safari Park as people had some questions/wondering what the deal is.


Both the regular San Diego Zoo and this, the San Diego Safari Park are operated by the Zoological Society of San Diego.  The Safari Park is located 32 miles from the zoo
The Safari Park is 1,800 acres (for comparison, Animal Kingdom is only 500 acres, so less than 1/3rd the size)
Houses over 2,600 animals representing more than 300 species
Visited by over 2 million people annually (Animal Kingdom gets over 10 million)
The park has the world's largest veterinary hospital and is Southern California's quarantine center for zoo animals imported into the United States through San Diego
Ok, and now for something completely different, back to the Trip Report .....

We had just seen the lions and headed to the safari tram.  The park offers a number of different of safari experiences, but the tram is the only one included in your park admission.  Actually, as October was "Kids go free" the kids got in free, but that didn't even include the tram so we had to pay for them, which was $12, but also included unlimited rides on the carousel (more on that later).

The tram is pretty much what you would expect as far as a tram ride vehicle would be - here are the kids getting settled:





The tour was hosted by an actual person, not a recording, which was nice.  And she had quite a bit of interesting information as part of her spiel.  The tour is basically set up as doing a loop through/around the savannah starting from lower elevation, up to higher, and then back

I'll just post pictures, to be honest I don't recall the exact name of all of them (lots of different types of antelopes/gazelles/etc.).  "Butt" first, Rinos!





Some birds - at the point they mentioned that when animals are kept separate it was generally because their diets were different.  These birds are meat eaters.





Another Rino - they had both black and white rinos





Hello giraffe! 















This was near the high point of the area and these animals are considered the "watch dogs" as they stay had high elevations and can see when predators are coming:















I remember these used to be known as "Unicorns" as when viewed from the side it looks like they only have 1 horn:





Baby Giraffe!





The tour guide mentioned it was unusual to see giraffes sitting as a) it is hard for them to get back up and 2) if they sit for too long it is hard on their circuilation and can cause health issues, so they only are usually down for 5 minutes or so at a time.





Overall we enjoyed the tram.  I wouldn't say it was amazing and it really showed the difference the level of theming at Disney can make (you can clearly see fences, etc. vs at Animal Kingdom where everything seems natural.  I did appreciate all the good facts and information the tour guide provided though.  I do think this was partially an advertizement for some of the other safari's which you have to pay for - but still, good time overall.

At this point we decided we were not going to make our lunch reservation (which I had moved up from dinner time) so we decided to push it back (we would eventually push it back twice, ultimately to 3:30) - and then decided to get a snack here.  Nothing big or fancy, just some chips, cookies, and plantain chips.  It was all fine, but a bit pricey (was over $20 for everything), but did the job:





Coming up - more play areas, and gorillas!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 13 - San Diego Day 2 - Part 3*
*October 12th*
*Gorillas, and tigers, and carousels, oh my!*​
After our snack we decided to head to another play area for the kids to run around a bit, on the way checking out some other animal enclosures.






This is the Eastern Gian Eland, and he was huge!





One thing I did like was that each animal had a sign providing some information and facts along with the current status of stable, threatened, or endagered:










We then got to the play are which had a lot for the kids to do, including a pretend jeep that Emma loved:





and a hut type thing that also had some tunnels, and of course Peter wanted to climb to the top:





From there we went to see the gorillas!

Before the actual gorillas they had a sign up showing the dimensions of a typical gorilla.  We all stood in front of it but I'll just post Peter in front of it:





Next is a picture of me in front of the area with the gorillas to give you an idea of the scope of the exhibit - this was the main part but further down there was a secondary part too:





This was the chief gorilla who just hung out in the cave eating:





There was a mommy with a young one that was a ton of fun to watch.  First a still shot and then a couple of gifs:















The second one is funny as at the end you can see the mom waving him over.  The baby spent a lot of time climbing down and over the rocks in the front that would make the crowd gasp a bit, but one of the workers there was just "He does that all the time, nothing to worry about"

After that we headed to the carousel to let the kids go for a ride - this was near the entrance, but also on the way to the tigers which was off form the main area in a different direction so made sense to stop.  It was a cute carousel with a bunch of different animal options instead of just horses:










After that fun we went to see the tigers.  This was their newest area and had the most theming to it ... as you entered the area there was a ton of bamboo and mist and music playing, etc. - definitely the part that made me think the most of Animal Kingdom (you can see a bit of this in the video that I will post soon - yup, got the video for the San Diego portion of the trip done yesterday)

We saw a lot of this one male lion.  Apparently one of the females (that was in a different enclosure) was in heat and it was, well, it was driving him a little crazy - so he was pacing around and moaning:




















Definitely an impressive creature when up close!  Next is a gif of his mating call followed by a youtube in case you want to hear it for yourself:










Next enclosure there were a couple of other tigers lying down - one up close and one in the back:





Overall we really liked seeing the tigers, but again, showed the difference with Disney as this was more like a traditional zoo, watching the animals behind a fence, not a natural setting like Disney tries to do.

After this we took another spin on the carousel and headed out to our dinner, er, lunch, er, Linner, location.

Overall, I think we enjoyed the Safari Park more than we thought they did.  Perhaps the low crowd level helps, but it was just something different and we got to see a lot and also appreciated the number of play areas for the kids.  Definitely would go back!

Coming up - dinner at a brewery! .... and then another brewery!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 14 - San Diego Day 2 - Part 4*
*October 12th*
*Stone Brewing*​
As mentioned we were on our way to eat our major meal of the day.  Originally it was supposed to be dinner, then we moved it to lunch, and then back a bit to around 3:30.  This actually worked out really well as it wasn't too crowded and we got to enjoy the garden area - but more on that later.

For those that don't know, Stone is one of the real pillars of the craft beer movement - founded in 1994 it is the largest craft brewery in southern California and the 9th largest in the country.  The readers of Beer Advocate voted it the #1 "All Time Top Brewery on Planet Earth." in 2011.  Their beers are located pretty much everywhere with their pale ale and Arrogant Bastard Ale probably the most popular.  They typify west coast beers - meaning heavy on the hops and some of their most popular beers are their "enjoy by" IPA's which have a date on them which is the date they are supposed to be enjoyed by.  They have two main locations both having a restaurant and gardens area where you can wander on the paths and sit in chairs and just enjoy life. ... so if this isn't enough of a sales pitch, hopefully these pictures will help 

We arrived and were led to our table (we asked to sit outside on the patio and had a great table).  First, I love the warning on their kids menus:





First, beer.  I got a sampler which allowed me to pick any 4 beers they had on tap - I picked the bottom four on the list to a) make it easy, ii) I hadn't had any of these, and 3) how can you pass up beers called "your father smelt of elderberries" or "Witty Moron"?






and the actual beers:





The second, the 24 Carrot Golden Ale, Judi was interested in trying.  She did, and enjoyed it, so got a full glass of it later.  I wound up later getting a full glass of the Your Father Smelt of Elderberries.

For food, Judi and I decided to just split a number of things.  First, the "Quail Knots" (Fried quail quarters with Sriracha-honey glaze and Asian slaw).  These were really yummy though did have a bit of a kick to them, so I wound up eating most of them:





Brussels Sprouts (Crispy Brussels sprouts with a sweet and sour twist and fried pancetta lardon) - though we got them without the lardon as Judi doesn't eat beef or pork.  This was definitely very good - we love when the Brussels sprouts are roasted a lot:





Cheddar, Garlic, and Stone Ruination IPA soup (AKA the "pungent one." Beautifully bitter soup with roasted garlic, extra sharp white cheddar cheese, Stone Ruination IPA beer, and smoked paprika).  I could definitely go for some of this now!  It wasn't exactly soup weather out, but still really wanted to try it and glad we did - nothing better than dipping some break in beer and cheese soup!





Moroccan Lamp Pita (Coriander, cinnamon, and paprika-spiced lamb meatballs, on pita bread with falafel spread and roasted garlic-lemon-infused yogurt, served with a grape tomato and cucumber salad.  Judi enjoyed this too but also was a bit spicier than expected.





For the kids we just had them split a kids mac-n-cheese (you can see Olivia in the picture to get an idea how big it was.  This was also pretty tasty - the kids ate a lot of it, along with trying some of ours:





Oh, I don't often take pictures of bathrooms (at least outside of Disney) but the sink in the mens' bathroom was really cool as it was made from one large lab of stone:





We then headed out to the gardens areas (after checking that it was definitely fine to take our beers with us).  Judi enjoyed a moment to rest a bit while the kids got to explore:





you can see a waterfall in the back, and you could go out on top of it, as shown here.  Note, we did not gain another kid, there just were other kids there that our kids befriended (her face isn't shown so I think ok to post):





and then the view from the top of the waterfall:





After spending about 1/2 hour in the garden we went back in to take a tour of the brewery.  This was free and came with some beer samples at the end (since, well, you know).  First, Olivia and Judi were reading from the Stone Bible:





No real great pictures from the tour, but our tour guide was pretty good and pretty entertaining.  Always love hearing how different places set up their breweries and new things that are going on.

Then Judi waited for our samples (that is our tour guide behind the bar):





and here is Peter on my shoulders trying to stick his finger in my beer:





Oh, and I asked our tour guide how Stone feels about craft breweries being bought by larger entities.  She said that the company and one of the owners probably has slightly different views.  One of the founders is a trust fund baby (her words, not mine) who said they would never sell, but I got the feeling for how she was saying things that if he moves on or eventually she could see it happening.  I mentioned that I am sure they are looking at how things work out for Founders and she just nodded her head.

We had a great time at Stone - great food, great beer, lovely location - just a fun afternoon.

After we left, we still had some time left in the day and were deciding what to do.  The kids fell asleep in the car so we decided to go .... to another brewery!  Ballast Point is one of my favorites - I think they are the absolute best as mixing other ingredients (fruits, etc.).  Though, ironically, since our trip they have gotten bought by a bigger entity - constellation brands, makers of Corona, Modelo, etc. - for a cool $1billion.  So with the kids asleep we figured we'd stop by their Old Grove location so I could at least stop in quick:





They had some of their standard stuff on tap, but I was interested in their limited beers:





as well as what they had on Cask (you can see the cask in the lower right and the standard menu on the left):





and here is a gif of them drawing my beer from the cask:





Below is my sampler which includes (left to right):

the cask ale - which is their Big Eye IPA brewed with candied ginger, vanilla, and cocoa nibs
Fatham - brewed with orange and vanilla,
Victory at Sea (which is a stout) - brewed with orange and milk chocolate






These were all great - though, definitely not everyone's cup of tea.  I loved the cask ale, but that really is not necessarily for everyone.  I wish I had more time but didn't want to leave everyone in the car for longer than needed, but am very glad I got to check it out!


From there we headed back to the hotel.  Judi and I took turns going down to the free wine and snacks they offered in the lobby and we just had leftover pizza in the room and went to bed.

Wanted to get a relatively early start the next day as we were heading up to Disneyland ... and another brewery on the way!! 

TTFN


----------



## annie170

The San Diego Safari Park looked like it was worth the visit.  Now I know what an amorous tiger sounds like!  Thanks, Phil!

My daughter used to call a late lunch, early dinner "dunch."  Yours looked pretty tasty.  That's great that your kids will sample your food.  I like when kids are adventurous eaters.

Wow!  You really know your beer!  I'm not a big beer drinker, but I wouldn't mind sampling the Fatham with orange and vanilla.  I do much better at wineries!

Looking forward to reading about DL.


----------



## afwdwfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> They had some special versions but none were available by time I got there - some people got there at 8am for a 3pm release.


Holy crap.  They can have it. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> "Butt" first, Rinos!


You clearly know your audience. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Some birds - at the point they mentioned that when animals are kept separate it was generally because their diets were different. These birds are meat eaters.


Well, I assumed that much for the Lions and the gazelles.  



TheMaxRebo said:


> The tour guide mentioned it was unusual to see giraffes sitting as a) it is hard for them to get back up and 2) if they sit for too long it is hard on their circuilation and can cause health issues, so they only are usually down for 5 minutes or so at a time.


I've never really thought about it, but it makes sense.  I can't recall having seen them lying down. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> This was the chief gorilla who just hung out in the cave eating:


Livin' the life.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Definitely an impressive creature when up close! Next is a gif of his mating call followed by a youtube in case you want to hear it for yourself:


Cool!  I'm glad you got such an up close and active look at the tigers. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Overall, I think we enjoyed the Safari Park more than we thought they did. Perhaps the low crowd level helps, but it was just something different and we got to see a lot and also appreciated the number of play areas for the kids. Definitely would go back!


I'm glad you enjoyed it!



TheMaxRebo said:


> and here is Peter on my shoulders trying to stick his finger in my beer:


He just wants a taste!



TheMaxRebo said:


> From there we headed back to the hotel. Judi and I took turns going down to the free wine and snacks they offered in the lobby and we just had leftover pizza in the room and went to bed.


Sounds like a win to me! 

All in all, a nice day.  And your late lunch/brewery tour looks like it was well worth re-scheduling a few times.


----------



## missangelalexis

Great pictures from the tram!

Love the gorilla gifs, and you got some great picures of the tigers.

Sounds like a great time at Stone, I'm glad you all enjoyed it! And nice that you were able to sneak in a trip to a second brewery


----------



## MarbleBob

I'm one of those weird people that doesn't get excited about zoo's.  (Animal Kingdom is my least favorite Disney park.)  The St. Louis zoo is consistently rated in one of the top few zoo's in the nation, and I've been there more times than I can count, so I usually don't get excited about them elsewhere.  However, I had fun looking at your photos! I especially loved the one with the kids on the metal rhinoceros.  That one's a keeper!  (And I love Peter's hair.  Funny to see that he kept them in so long!)

I like the Gorilla gifs too. I've often visited the St. Louis zoo just to visit the primates.  The young ones are indeed a lot of fun to watch.

Thanks for sharing the story behind Stone. Sounds like a cool place!  Too funny about the warning for the ""parental units".






Great photos of the food!  I just finished lunch, but I'm wanting one of those lamb pita's.  Looks really good!  The garden outside looks fun, and beer samples after the tour?  This just gets better and better!  And I just got my hopes up for a second.... I'm heading to LA/Palm Springs this weekend.  I just checked their locations in SoCal, and unfortunately the one in LA will be too far north from where we'll be.  Darn!!!

The Ballast Point brewery looks interesting too.  

Sounds like your second full San Diego day was a lot of fun!  Looking forward to reading about your DL experiences!


----------



## Volunteer

TheMaxRebo said:


> We eventually decided we needed to get going for our dinner reservation (don't worry, wasn't a third brunch).



How disappointing. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> We then walked by the Lion enclosure and I must say the number of lions they have and the level or movement they did (at least while we were there) puts the lions on the Safar at Animal Kingdom to shame. Plus you just felt a lot closer to them, as you can tell from the one photo with Olivia in the foreground:



When I went to San Diego we checked out the zoo but not the Safari Park.  Sounds like a lot of fun and well worth a visit!


----------



## Dugette

Looks like a fun time at the safari park. Glad you had a good meal and brewery visits!


----------



## NJlauren

Looks like a great day!  A little annoying that everything seemed to be extra at the safari park but still looked really fun!

Love that you make sure to do some Mom and Dad friendly activities!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

annie170 said:


> The San Diego Safari Park looked like it was worth the visit.  Now I know what an amorous tiger sounds like!  Thanks, Phil!
> 
> My daughter used to call a late lunch, early dinner "dunch."  Yours looked pretty tasty.  That's great that your kids will sample your food.  I like when kids are adventurous eaters.
> 
> Wow!  You really know your beer!  I'm not a big beer drinker, but I wouldn't mind sampling the Fatham with orange and vanilla.  I do much better at wineries!
> 
> Looking forward to reading about DL.



Thanks - this TR aims to be educational about nature if nothing else!  

Our kids are occasionally adventurous.  Usually once we can get them to try something they will like things - so we generally have a rule that you at least have to try it.  If you don't like it after trying it, then so be it.  Though sometimes even when we know they like something they claim they don't

I've found that Ballast Point is a good place to start if you aren't that into beer as they do well mixing in other flavors.  Especially fruits  Their Grapefruit Sculpin is generally a crowd pleaser

Getting to DL soon!




afwdwfan said:


> Holy crap.  They can have it.
> 
> You clearly know your audience.
> Well, I assumed that much for the Lions and the gazelles.
> 
> I've never really thought about it, but it makes sense.  I can't recall having seen them lying down.
> 
> Livin' the life.
> 
> Cool!  I'm glad you got such an up close and active look at the tigers.
> 
> I'm glad you enjoyed it!
> 
> He just wants a taste!
> 
> Sounds like a win to me!
> 
> All in all, a nice day.  And your late lunch/brewery tour looks like it was well worth re-scheduling a few times.



  Yeah, figured this was a crowd that appreciates sophisticated humor 

he really was, just kinda chillin' while the rest of the gorillas were running around

Yeah, we've found whenever he does get his finger into one of my beers and tries it Peter actually really like beer.  So yeah, there's that

Definitely a great day and things worked out quite well at Stone - both food and beverage wise




missangelalexis said:


> Great pictures from the tram!
> 
> Love the gorilla gifs, and you got some great picures of the tigers.
> 
> Sounds like a great time at Stone, I'm glad you all enjoyed it! And nice that you were able to sneak in a trip to a second brewery



Thanks!  I tried to take video as well to mixed results.  

Thanks - the young gorilla was really fun to watch

Always time to sneak in a trip to a second brewery ... and third brewery is coming up next post 




MarbleBob said:


> I'm one of those weird people that doesn't get excited about zoo's.  (Animal Kingdom is my least favorite Disney park.)  The St. Louis zoo is consistently rated in one of the top few zoo's in the nation, and I've been there more times than I can count, so I usually don't get excited about them elsewhere.  However, I had fun looking at your photos! I especially loved the one with the kids on the metal rhinoceros.  That one's a keeper!  (And I love Peter's hair.  Funny to see that he kept them in so long!)
> 
> I like the Gorilla gifs too. I've often visited the St. Louis zoo just to visit the primates.  The young ones are indeed a lot of fun to watch.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the story behind Stone. Sounds like a cool place!  Too funny about the warning for the ""parental units".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great photos of the food!  I just finished lunch, but I'm wanting one of those lamb pita's.  Looks really good!  The garden outside looks fun, and beer samples after the tour?  This just gets better and better!  And I just got my hopes up for a second.... I'm heading to LA/Palm Springs this weekend.  I just checked their locations in SoCal, and unfortunately the one in LA will be too far north from where we'll be.  Darn!!!
> 
> The Ballast Point brewery looks interesting too.
> 
> Sounds like your second full San Diego day was a lot of fun!  Looking forward to reading about your DL experiences!



I think that is one thing I liked about the Safari Park - it didn't feel like just a "zoo" there were other exhibits and areas around.  Definitely enjoyed it more than I thought we would.

yeah, the young gorilla was really fun to watch run around and climb on things.  

The stop at Stone was definitely a highlight.  Always find beer production places interesting and the stories behind them  - and the food at Stone was definitely top notch!

DL coming up soon!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Volunteer said:


> How disappointing.
> 
> When I went to San Diego we checked out the zoo but not the Safari Park.  Sounds like a lot of fun and well worth a visit!



We were debating the regular zoo but thought the Safari Park would be something a little more "different" - and then when we found the deals on living social it kinda sealed the deal for us




Dugette said:


> Looks like a fun time at the safari park. Glad you had a good meal and brewery visits!



Definitely had fun at the Safari Park, probably more than we expected.  Definitely a good time hitting up the breweries!




NJlauren said:


> Looks like a great day!  A little annoying that everything seemed to be extra at the safari park but still looked really fun!
> 
> Love that you make sure to do some Mom and Dad friendly activities!



Yeah, when planning the visit to the safari park I was a little bummed how some of the cool things cost extra, but since it was our first time there was more than enough to do without the extras - but if we were local definitely would be fun to try some of them out.

Gotta fit in a few things for us


----------



## khertz

Finally had a chance to get all caught up!

First, gotta say I love that Peter was rocking those pigtails for most of the day.  So so cute!!!

I have San Diego on my bucket list. The beaches you visited look great! I would really love to spend like 2 or 3 weeks just visiting all over California and getting a taste of all the different areas. 

The Safari Park looks like a lot of fun! Neat comparisons to AK to give you an idea of size & scope too, so thanks for that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

khertz said:


> Finally had a chance to get all caught up!
> 
> First, gotta say I love that Peter was rocking those pigtails for most of the day.  So so cute!!!
> 
> I have San Diego on my bucket list. The beaches you visited look great! I would really love to spend like 2 or 3 weeks just visiting all over California and getting a taste of all the different areas.
> 
> The Safari Park looks like a lot of fun! Neat comparisons to AK to give you an idea of size & scope too, so thanks for that.



He actually wore them a few days and then at times after we got home ... and then another day he's done a mini-braid/hawk thing.  I don't know - he seems happy with it all 

That first beach we went to we really liked - I am sure there are a bunch that are great in the area and throughout California

The Safari park was a lot of fun - we really enjoyed it!  Especially liked all the play areas they had!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 15 - San Diego Day 3/Travel/Disneyland - Part 1*
*October 13th*
*San Clemente and Pizza Port*​
We awoke on our last day in San Diego and packed up the room.  We again had the free breakfast - which was pretty much the same as the previous day, although I put my omelet onto an English Muffin to make a bit of a breakfast sandwich

After checking out and packing up the car, we head north towards Anaheim.  The plan was to stop about mid-way for lunch in a town called San Clemente, however we actually got there earlier than expected - so early that the restaurant we planned to go to wasn't open yet.  So we looked up things to do and found this bike/running trail that was down by the ocean and next to a train line and went to check that out.

We parked the car and headed down the stairs to the path and started our walk/push of the stroller.  There was a bit of a playground on the other side of the tracks (wait, that probably reads bad ... but it literally was on the other side of the tracks) - but you had to walk through sand to get to it so that wasn't going to happen given we were half way through a long drive.










There were some crossings every so often and I went across one to see what I could see (you can see me across the tracks in the picture below):





And then this picture is what I could see:









To Pete's delight we did get to see one train come by while we were walking:





Eventually we came to a bit of a boardwalk:





and Olivia wasn't really feeling pictures:





We walked about 20 minutes or so out and then headed back to get to the car and get to our destination ... which was Pizza Port Brewing Company!





This place was pretty cool - lots of good food and good beer (both their's and from other breweries) - what was cool was that they were brewing the beer basically right where you order:





Judi started with a Whit beer and I started with an Octoberfest.  Peter got a hold of the camera, these are some of his best shots:








And of course the shot of Olivia through the beer:





As you may have been able to tell, we sat outside - another family joined us which was fun.  We had a pretty good view:










We got one of their specialty pizzas - the San Clemente (figured it was appropriate) - which had Black bean sauce, tomatoes, olives, red onions, topped with cheddar, mozzarella, Spanish spices and fresh cilantro.  This was seriously so good!  Obviously not a typical pizza but we really, really enjoyed it and would definitely get it again:





Also got a slide of Pepperoni as part of the lunch deal that came with a side salad and a beer - the pepperoni were really good:





The kids had some of these pizza and also some Mac Cheese Bites - that they definitely enjoyed:





I did get a second beer, which was their pumpkin beer which was on cask:








This was pretty good - though a bit too much of the flavorings

Overall we really enjoyed stopping here, and we really enjoyed San Clemente as a whole.  Just had a cool and pretty chill vibe and wish we had more time to explore it further.

We got back in the car and next stop would be Anaheim and Disneyland!

Coming up - video from the San Diego portion of the trip


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 16 - San Diego Day 3/Travel/Disneyland - Part 2*
*October 13th*
*San Diego Video*​
Before I post the video, I'd like to point out the new addition to my signature here which is a ticker for our next trip!  We are planning to head down to Orlando next July 22-29, and just did locked in a week at Bonnet Creek using our time share exchange program - we are pretty excited to stay there.  The time we are there is when there should be a DIS mega-meet being set up in honor of the DIS unplugged 10th anniversary, so that should be fun too.

I am planning to take 2+ weeks off of work for this and then we will road trip it down, stopping a few places on the way down and the way back - If anyone has thoughts on places we definitely should stop that are somewhat between New York and Orlando, please let us know.  I am already researching the best breweries to stop on on the way 

Ok, without further ado, here is the video I put together for the San Diego portion of the trip - I'll have a separate video for the Disneyland portion.  Enjoy!






TTFN


----------



## Dugette

Looks like you found a really nice place to stop on the way. That walk looks really scenic, not to mention the bonus of a train!

Lunch looks great - I think I'd like that pizza.

Loved the video! It did a nice job capturing the fun times in San Diego (and you can't go wrong w/Ron Burgundy).

I have to admit that I cannot wait for you to start the Disneyland portion of the trip report. I spent last night working on plans/research because our trip is only 2 months out and we finally got cleared to book airfare from Dug's work. My planning consisted almost entirely of re-reading your PTR and taking notes on all the suggestions (mostly dining), so I'm interested to hear how things panned out for you.

Oh - and for your road trip next summer, I have no suggestions, but I know I've read a handful of reports where they road-tripped down from your general vicinity - it doesn't sound like too bad of a drive (at least vs. from here!)


----------



## azarine

Loving your TR!


----------



## annie170

That was a beautiful walk along the ocean.  Definitely a good find, there.

The San Clemente pizza sounds delicious!  I like that your trip reports are filled with cool places to eat, as opposed to fast food.

Hey, Peter is quite the little photographer!  He's better than a lot of people I know!

Your video came out great.  How long does it take to put one of those together?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dugette said:


> Looks like you found a really nice place to stop on the way. That walk looks really scenic, not to mention the bonus of a train!
> 
> Lunch looks great - I think I'd like that pizza.
> 
> Loved the video! It did a nice job capturing the fun times in San Diego (and you can't go wrong w/Ron Burgundy).
> 
> I have to admit that I cannot wait for you to start the Disneyland portion of the trip report. I spent last night working on plans/research because our trip is only 2 months out and we finally got cleared to book airfare from Dug's work. My planning consisted almost entirely of re-reading your PTR and taking notes on all the suggestions (mostly dining), so I'm interested to hear how things panned out for you.
> 
> Oh - and for your road trip next summer, I have no suggestions, but I know I've read a handful of reports where they road-tripped down from your general vicinity - it doesn't sound like too bad of a drive (at least vs. from here!)



Yeah, we kept debating what to do but pretty happy with what we wound up doing.  Seemed a pretty popular trail - lots of people with strollers but also a lot of people with dogs and some that were more serious about running/biking.  Definitely glad a train came by when we were there!

Thanks!  I couldn't imagine doing a video focused on San Diego and not including at least a little Ron Burgundy 

and I have to admit that I didn't think it would take me this long to get through the San Diego portion of the trip.  I thought it would just be a handful of updates, but I guess we did more than I thought we did .... or I am really poor at summarizing 

Knowing that you are heavy in planning now I thought I might share a few spoilers of things we liked/didn't at Disneyland and any tips/suggestions I can think of:

First off, it was way more crowded than we thought it would be.  Perhaps it won't be as bad when you go but from what I have heard/read form others it does seem like attendance is noticeably up during the 60th anniversary celebration period ... so just something to keep in mind.  Due to this it just took longer to get through things and even just to walk across the park.
Example, even with Fastpass, some things like Indiana Jones would take 1/2 hour to get through.  With having to trade off as not all the kids could do everything, that's a good hour to do one thing that we had fastpass for.  Longer than I would have thought

The bag check is before you get into the esplanade between Disneyland and California Adventure.  We didn't realize this so the first night when we just wanted to walk across to Downtown Disney we had to go through bag check both getting there and coming back
First time you use your tickets they take your picture at the turnstyle.  This process took longer than I thought it would so just be aware of that and also if you are behind people in line using their tickets for the first time it will take them longer than you might think
We really liked Blue Bayou.  We booked it for lunch for the first seating (11:30am) and got there early, and they actually sat us around 11:15 or so and we were about the third table sat and got right by the water.  So if you are thinking of eating there (and I do recommend it - we liked the food and it is something unique to Disneyland) you might want to try that timing - and definitely not matter when you book, check in early and request a waterside table.  Olivia loved waving to the people on Pirates
The best place to view Celebrate the Magic (the fireworks and projection show) is from Main St, but if you want to be there, be prepared to line up ~2 hours before Pain the Night Starts as crowds really get there early.  We didn't do that and lucked out a bit at finding a spot where we could see the projections on It's a Small World.  There is this raised platform on the right side of the road right before the bend that goes by It's a Small World, a little up from the Tea Cups.  It is where Alice and the Mad Hatter meet during the day.  We got there only about 15 minutes before Pain the Night started and while not the best view, we saw the parade fine and could see the projections on It's a Small World really really and the fireworks that shot off behind the park.  Something to think of if you don't want to wait as long or as a back up if other areas are more crowded than you expected
We did lunch at Ariel's Grotto and were pretty happy with the food there (better than expected) and the princess interaction was pretty good
You can definitely have a "runner" go over to the other park to collect Fastpasses.  We did this the first day as after breakfast in Disneyland, Judi ran over to California Adventure to collect fastpasses for both Radiator Springs Racers and the Anna and Elsa meet.  While she did this we waited on line and in the area where we thought lines would form for the character meets at the base of Main St.
The A&E fastpasses are disconnected from the other rides so you can get both at the same time.  Also, the only way to meet A&E is with Fastpass (no standby line) and also, apparently you aren't guaranteed to meet both.  By the time we got to the front of the line only Elsa was meeting and nothing you can really do as you have to have the fastpass and only good for the time it is for.  That was one thing that happened we weren't a fan of
The character meets are definitely a lot different as not an exact set spot - the characters just come out and people swarm them a bit but usually a handler tries to get them to a spot and then arranges people in a line.  But the spot isn't always the exact same (we were waiting for Goofy and the line was cut off so we waited around for the next session but they brought him out about 20 yards from where he met before.  Also, something we weren't a huge fan of.  While overly regimented at WDW at times, it was often a bit more chaotic and confusing at Disneyland.
Minnie's breakfast at the Plaza in - we had mixed feelings about this.  There are a ton of characters, so if you are into that it is awesome - seriously probably the best we have ever had from that standpoint.  BUT there were almost too many and often came one on top of the other that it was hard to eat.  I overall enjoyed it but I think Judi found it a bit too stressful.
I enjoyed both of the day time parades (Soundsational at Disneyland and the Pixar one at California Adventure) - they are both fun and have some uniqueness too them compared to WDW.  Not sure if I would call them both "must dos" but if you can fit them in I would
World of Color is really cool, but my goodness the crowds.  We had the special dining seating and got there 45 mins early and were still towards the back.  So if you can do a dining package that helps some but still get there at least an hour early, probably more like 1.5 hours.  Also, afterwards everyone is basically heading the same way and it is just jammed!  Kinda stressful but just try to deal with it as best you can
Trader Sam's is really cool but it is very small and very dark - not really room for a stroller or anything.  We wound up sitting outside where they can bring you the drinks and food and took turns going inside to see the effects (you have to go inside for the bathroom so you can just linger a bit and wait for someone to order a special drink.  I think it would be more fun as just adults/date night - but still fun to go to as a family and the food and drinks were good.
Oh, I think you mentioned you liked seeing Disney merchandise and memorabilia from the past.  In the lobby of the Disneyland Hotel, near where the entrances to Steakhouse 55 and Goofy's Kitchen are, they have these large scale shadowboxes (for lack of a better term) with each one dedicated to a different decade and they are full of pictures of the hotel and tons of Disney merchandise from that given decade.  They were pretty cool

Alright, that is what I got off the top of my head, but if you have any other specific questions, do not hesitate to ask!

Thanks for the tip about other TR's having a road trip element to them - I will check that out!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

azarine said:


> Loving your TR!



Thank you so much!  Glad you are enjoying it!




annie170 said:


> That was a beautiful walk along the ocean.  Definitely a good find, there.
> 
> The San Clemente pizza sounds delicious!  I like that your trip reports are filled with cool places to eat, as opposed to fast food.
> 
> Hey, Peter is quite the little photographer!  He's better than a lot of people I know!
> 
> Your video came out great.  How long does it take to put one of those together?



We definitely enjoyed the walk.  It was a tad hot for my liking, but overall enjoyed it. 

We try to find places that are unique to the location ... so places like this but also things like In-n-Out which are a chain, but new to us.  Plus, if it is a brewery, bonus points!  

Well, those were 2 out of like 50 that he took, but yeah, those came out pretty good!

Thanks for that!  I got the video done in an afternoon, about 3-4 hours or something.  Mostly just go through the videos I have and clip out good parts and then put it together.   The Disneyland one will probably be about 3 times as long so that will take me longer.


----------



## afwdwfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> There was a bit of a playground on the other side of the tracks (wait, that probably reads bad ... but it literally was on the other side of the tracks) - but you had to walk through sand to get to it so that wasn't going to happen given we were half way through a long drive.


You can see their agony in the picture... so close, yet so far away. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> To Pete's delight we did get to see one train come by while we were walking:


Awesome!  Trains area always a hit. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Overall we really enjoyed stopping here, and we really enjoyed San Clemente as a whole. Just had a cool and pretty chill vibe and wish we had more time to explore it further.


I'm glad you enjoyed your brief stop there.  The pizza looks good.  I think you chose well on a place to stop along the drive. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Before I post the video, I'd like to point out the new addition to my signature here which is a ticker for our next trip! We are planning to head down to Orlando next July 22-29, and just did locked in a week at Bonnet Creek using our time share exchange program - we are pretty excited to stay there. The time we are there is when there should be a DIS mega-meet being set up in honor of the DIS unplugged 10th anniversary, so that should be fun too.


Congrats on the new ticker!  That should be a lot of fun.

Very hot.

But a lot of fun.


----------



## missangelalexis

Looks like such a nice time at San Clemente! Those shots Peter took of you two actually came out pretty good!!

LOVE the trip video, great job!

Congrats on having a trip lined up! Taking 2 weeks off sounds nice


----------



## horse11

Great pictures of all the animals at the Safari Park! I especially love how you captured the tongues of the Giraffes!!! Who would have known their tongues were that long!!!

Once again you had me memorized by your food pics lol!!! I could really use a bowl of that garlic cheese soup!!! YUM!!! The mac and cheese looks amazing!!! 

Speaking of food I have to say the pizza from Pizza Port looks scrumptious!!! I LOVE Cilantro!!! 

Judy looks amazing!!! Would love to know her secret after getting into such great shape!!

Speaking of picture love the one of Peter in front of the Gorilla with his hands stretched out! Way too CUTE!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

afwdwfan said:


> You can see their agony in the picture... so close, yet so far away.
> 
> Awesome!  Trains area always a hit.
> 
> I'm glad you enjoyed your brief stop there.  The pizza looks good.  I think you chose well on a place to stop along the drive.
> 
> Congrats on the new ticker!  That should be a lot of fun.
> 
> Very hot.
> 
> But a lot of fun.



I do think the fact we were heading to Disneyland helped minimize the disappointment of not going to the playground .... and the train helped! 

We've done August so hopefully July won't be too much worse, plus the crowds, etc. - but I guess with the kids being school aged we are going to have to get more used to this.  I think going in knowing it will be hot and crowded will force us to plan to do less and just take things a bit easier.  Does seem like there will be a lot of new stuff ready by the time we get there so that will be the focus!




missangelalexis said:


> Looks like such a nice time at San Clemente! Those shots Peter took of you two actually came out pretty good!!
> 
> LOVE the trip video, great job!
> 
> Congrats on having a trip lined up! Taking 2 weeks off sounds nice



We definitely enjoyed San Clemente and yeah, Peter did ok!  (though I was going through pictures for the next update and found a ton that Peter took that were unusable )

Thank you!  I've enjoyed making the videos and fun to have on file and look back on over time as well.  Bit of a modern-day photo album

Thank you!   I don't often take more than a week off at a time, but will have the days next year and we didn't really do anything big this past summer so I think it is time!




horse11 said:


> Great pictures of all the animals at the Safari Park! I especially love how you captured the tongues of the Giraffes!!! Who would have known their tongues were that long!!!
> 
> Once again you had me memorized by your food pics lol!!! I could really use a bowl of that garlic cheese soup!!! YUM!!! The mac and cheese looks amazing!!!
> 
> Speaking of food I have to say the pizza from Pizza Port looks scrumptious!!! I LOVE Cilantro!!!
> 
> Judy looks amazing!!! Would love to know her secret after getting into such great shape!!
> 
> Speaking of picture love the one of Peter in front of the Gorilla with his hands stretched out! Way too CUTE!!!



Definitely enjoyed watching the animals at the Safari park!  They had a bunch of giraffes that were fun to watch

Food is definitely a big part of vacation for us - so have to capture the highlights 

Judi's secret is that her gym has a nursery so her motivation to go is that she gets a 2 hour break from the kids   Plus she has a good group of friends that go and are big into Zoomba and stuff (her Zoomba instructor was just voted the best one in our area and her whole class got their picture in a magazine)

I thought that Gorilla diagram was a neat idea


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 17 - San Diego Day 3/Travel/Disneyland - Part 2*​ 
*October 14th*​ 
*We have arrived!*​
Following our most excellent lunch, we headed strait to Anaheim and to the hotel we would be staying at - the Howard Johnson Anaheim Hotel and Water Playground.   I was driving so unable to get photos of the approach, but the way our GPS had us go was a bit into the back entrance of the hotel so we didn't go down the main drag past the parks, but you could see some elements peaking out between the buildings.

In fact, the first picture I got was after we parked the car and saw this (yeah, I think we can consider our hotel "close enough"):











We also got our first glimpse of how close the two parks are to each other as if we looked to the left of the above view we were able to see the Tower of Terror:





(OK, definitely missing those palm trees today as it was 37 degrees when I got in my car this morning)

I went and checked in and even though we were early (it was about 1:30 and check-in time wasn't until 4pm) our room was ready!






We had booked a two-room family suite with pirate theme and bunkbeds for the kids - and the room did not disappoint.  First, the room Judi and I would have:





Definitely big enough for us and a couple of (smallish) closets were plenty of room for us.  

We had kept the bunk beds a secret from the kids and they were pretty excited about it.  There roo,:








I loved all the pictures related to the Pirates of the Caribbean attractions that were in the rooms:













We had some time before our evening plans, so we decided to hit up the Water Playground - but first another climb on the bunk beds in your Jake and the Neverland Pirate swimsuit and pirate hat they had at the check-in desk:





The Water Playground was pretty darn cool!  Not overly huge as regards square footage, but plenty of different things for kids (and adults to do) and stuff for different ages as well, as even stuff for Emma including a wading pool with zero entry

Some smaller slides:





and then a bigger slide (this was Olivia using the GoPro):





That was off the edge of the big Pirate Ship.  The bucket on top would fill up with water and then dump it down on those below - pretty fun!





Spray garden for the little ones:





And here Olivia discovered her love for hot tubs (later in the trip she would have all her new friends come in with her and was like a party in there):





We stayed for close to an hour and then headed back to the room to change and rest a bit before heading out again

next up: How many collectable mugs is too many?

TTFN


----------



## PerfessorZ

I came for the trip report, but had to post because you live in my town!  Small world & all that. 

Now I have to go back and re-read to figure out why you flew out of Dulles.


----------



## hokieinpa

Whew - all caught up! We just got back from our quick Christmas trip so I'm trying to catch up on all the TRs. Last time I read you had just arrived in San Diego and now you are in Disneyland!

The food you found in San Diego sounds delicious! Snooze seems like the most family friendly and relaxed. And I think both of you are brave for taking 3 kids to the beach and then back out for another meal. A day at the beach with the boys normally wipes me out and I can't face leaving our beach house for the rest of the day!

The zoo park sounds like a great day - lots of fun play areas which is always nice to burn off some energy! Great views of the animals. But I agree that Animal Kingdom has spoiled me for all zoos now!

The Howard Johnson looks like the perfect place to stay! The pirate rooms and water park must have been a blast for the kids!

Love the San Diego video!


----------



## kateandy08096

Love your TR! My daughter and I are heading to DL for the 1st time and we are from NJ. We are WDW vets (over 20 trips) so we are definitely excited to see what DL has to offer. We are also going to San Diego for the first 2 days of our trip. I see that you had a gopro. We will have one also (new to the go pro) what attachments or mounts do you recommend?


----------



## Dugette

Looks like fun at the hotel. We were going to stay there, but I think we have changed our plans. We technically still have it booked, but also booked the Best Western Park Place Inn, which is right across the street from Disneyland. I think the shorter walk (especially with Dug walking slow if his back bothers him) will win out over the cool water playground - but that does look like fun! Glad the kids enjoyed the bunk beds!


----------



## Dugette

I almost forgot - thanks for all the Disneyland tips! Everything was very helpful! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> First off, it was way more crowded than we thought it would be. Perhaps it won't be as bad when you go but from what I have heard/read form others it does seem like attendance is noticeably up during the 60th anniversary celebration period ... so just something to keep in mind. Due to this it just took longer to get through things and even just to walk across the park.


This scares me because some of our days are 9's and 10's.  At least we should have 4.5 days in the parks to help offset that.



TheMaxRebo said:


> We really liked Blue Bayou. We booked it for lunch for the first seating (11:30am) and got there early, and they actually sat us around 11:15 or so and we were about the third table sat and got right by the water. So if you are thinking of eating there (and I do recommend it - we liked the food and it is something unique to Disneyland) you might want to try that timing - and definitely not matter when you book, check in early and request a waterside table. Olivia loved waving to the people on Pirates


Good to know. This is our one non-negotiable meal. I booked the 11:30 lunch, but also booked an early dinner because there is going to be a new Paint the Night Dinner Package there (that's what I booked). I'm not yet sure if it will be worthwhile, so I'll keep whichever ends up making sense and drop the other. Need to find out more about the package first.



TheMaxRebo said:


> We did lunch at Ariel's Grotto and were pretty happy with the food there (better than expected) and the princess interaction was pretty good


Great, we have this booked too (I booked all my dining over the last few days - maybe I will get around to doing a PTR update?)



TheMaxRebo said:


> Minnie's breakfast at the Plaza in - we had mixed feelings about this. There are a ton of characters, so if you are into that it is awesome - seriously probably the best we have ever had from that standpoint. BUT there were almost too many and often came one on top of the other that it was hard to eat. I overall enjoyed it but I think Judi found it a bit too stressful.


We booked this and I think we'll keep it, but that is good information. Reminds me of the Garden Grill on our last trip where the characters were coming around so fast and furious that it was hard to eat. At least I'll know in advance. I agree with Judi on the stressfulness. But I definitely want Izzy to see Minnie and the other characters, so I think I'll just plan to deal with it.



TheMaxRebo said:


> World of Color is really cool, but my goodness the crowds. We had the special dining seating and got there 45 mins early and were still towards the back. So if you can do a dining package that helps some but still get there at least an hour early, probably more like 1.5 hours. Also, afterwards everyone is basically heading the same way and it is just jammed! Kinda stressful but just try to deal with it as best you can


I think I am going to take my chances on a DIS tip I saw in another thread, since standing an hour or more is just not going to work for Dug. First, we'll do this on our "3" crowd day. Second, we'll pull a blue FP. Third, we'll show up maybe 30 minutes early with all fingers and toes crossed that there are still open spots on the bridge. Seems there often are and it's a very good view. That's my plan right now, at least. The thing that worries me is that it's our last night, so we wouldn't have a chance at a do-over if it's a bad plan.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PerfessorZ said:


> I came for the trip report, but had to post because you live in my town!  Small world & all that.
> 
> Now I have to go back and re-read to figure out why you flew out of Dulles.



 Always nice to meet someone from my town!   

If you haven't figured it out yet it is because we drove to my in-laws in central PA to drop our dogs off to stay with them and Dulles was the best / cheapest option of where to fly out convenient to that




hokieinpa said:


> Whew - all caught up! We just got back from our quick Christmas trip so I'm trying to catch up on all the TRs. Last time I read you had just arrived in San Diego and now you are in Disneyland!
> 
> The food you found in San Diego sounds delicious! Snooze seems like the most family friendly and relaxed. And I think both of you are brave for taking 3 kids to the beach and then back out for another meal. A day at the beach with the boys normally wipes me out and I can't face leaving our beach house for the rest of the day!
> 
> The zoo park sounds like a great day - lots of fun play areas which is always nice to burn off some energy! Great views of the animals. But I agree that Animal Kingdom has spoiled me for all zoos now!
> 
> The Howard Johnson looks like the perfect place to stay! The pirate rooms and water park must have been a blast for the kids!
> 
> Love the San Diego video!



Definitely had some good food in SD and it continued at DLR!   I think that was another reason we kept the stays at the beach relatively short - even still, the kids were wiped by the end of the day!

AK definitely had the theming over the San Diego Zoo Safari Park

We definitely were happy with the HoJo.  I mean, it would have been great to stay at the Disneyland Hotel but couldn't beat the combination of price/size of room/water playground that the HoJo provided us!

Thanks!




Dugette said:


> Looks like fun at the hotel. We were going to stay there, but I think we have changed our plans. We technically still have it booked, but also booked the Best Western Park Place Inn, which is right across the street from Disneyland. I think the shorter walk (especially with Dug walking slow if his back bothers him) will win out over the cool water playground - but that does look like fun! Glad the kids enjoyed the bunk beds!



Well, tough to beat the Best Western Park Place Inn for location, that is right at the spot we crossed the road every morning to get to the parks.  If Dug's back might be an issue the HoJo probably is just a tad too far.  One of the main reasons we went with the HoJo was for the larger room with 2 bedrooms which was nice for a family for 5 but probably less critical for your family.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dugette said:


> I almost forgot - thanks for all the Disneyland tips! Everything was very helpful!
> 
> This scares me because some of our days are 9's and 10's.  At least we should have 4.5 days in the parks to help offset that.
> 
> Good to know. This is our one non-negotiable meal. I booked the 11:30 lunch, but also booked an early dinner because there is going to be a new Paint the Night Dinner Package there (that's what I booked). I'm not yet sure if it will be worthwhile, so I'll keep whichever ends up making sense and drop the other. Need to find out more about the package first.
> 
> Great, we have this booked too (I booked all my dining over the last few days - maybe I will get around to doing a PTR update?)
> 
> We booked this and I think we'll keep it, but that is good information. Reminds me of the Garden Grill on our last trip where the characters were coming around so fast and furious that it was hard to eat. At least I'll know in advance. I agree with Judi on the stressfulness. But I definitely want Izzy to see Minnie and the other characters, so I think I'll just plan to deal with it.
> 
> I think I am going to take my chances on a DIS tip I saw in another thread, since standing an hour or more is just not going to work for Dug. First, we'll do this on our "3" crowd day. Second, we'll pull a blue FP. Third, we'll show up maybe 30 minutes early with all fingers and toes crossed that there are still open spots on the bridge. Seems there often are and it's a very good view. That's my plan right now, at least. The thing that worries me is that it's our last night, so we wouldn't have a chance at a do-over if it's a bad plan.




Glad the tips were of a help, and if you think of anything else you have questions for, don't hesitate to ask.

I was really surprised how crowded it was and our days were listed as 4s or 5s - BUT my understanding now is that crowd levels were higher than expected so they weren't really 4s or 5s.  We only had 3 days in the parks so did feel a bit rushed to try to fit in what we wanted so I think having 4.5 days will help a lot .... especially since we were most efficient first thing in the morning (even on non-early entry days) so having more mornings will help!

Yeah, the package came out after we went I believe so didn't look into that - but having the first booking for lunch worked out great for us!

Minnie's breakfast definitely reminded me of your story from Garden Grill - except more different characters rather than the same ones coming by multiple times.  Hopefully your adult to kid ratio being more in your favor will help!

I think your idea for World of Color makes a lot of sense.  As long as it gives a decent-to-good view I think it will work better for you rather than waiting 1 hour + 

I get what you are saying about being nervous with only having one shot then for WOC ... though if it doesn't work out just more ammo to book another trip


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 18 - San Diego Day 3/Travel/Disneyland - Part 3*
*October 14th*
*Why yes, we do want the souvenir mug!
*​Before continuing with the trip report, do want to wish Peter a wonderful birthday - today he turns 4!  We had his party yesterday and not surprisingly, trains were the theme.  What was surprising was how warm it was out and the kids got to spend some time playing outside during the part.  Not what we were planning for a December party!






 <--- 4 years ago ....... today -> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*************************************

After having a ton of fun at the Water Playground, we went back tot he room to clean up and get changed for our evening plans.  While these plans did not involve going into one of the parks, we did have to walk towards them, which meant our first time passing under the Disneyland 60th Celebration sign:





One things we were not expecting is that the bag check is before you get onto the esplanade between the parks, not as you go to enter either park.  It totally makes sense giving the set up and room they have there, just didn't even think of it.  This meant that even though we weren't going to a park, we were going through that area and thus had to go through bag-check, and also had to go through it again on the way back.  Not a huge deal though

For some reason I took no pictures of the walk - I assume I was just trying to take it all in, and we were a bit of "on a mission" mode to get to our location.

That trip brought us ultimately to the Disneyland Hotel - and more specifically to Trader Sam's Enchanted Tiki Bar!








This was one of my "must dos" so I was pretty pumped!

Emma had fallen asleep on the walk over and unfortunately there was just no room to even think about taking the stroller inside the bar (really weren't any open seats either - it is pretty small in there!)

So we sat out on the terrace - which was definitely fine, though it was rather warm in the sun.  Olivia took the opportunity to start lounging:





She then checked over the menu with her mom.  You may notice sleeping Emma in this picture and also the top of the monorail water slide that they have at the Disneyland Hotel over the top of Olivia's head





Here's the drink menu:








The kids both opted for the Polynesian Punch (in souvenir mug) - Sam's Gorilla Grog and Hibiscus Grenadine.  They both enjoyed it - I tried it too and it was pretty tasty, a little sweet though





I went with the Shipwreck on the Rocks (in souvenir mug) - Bourbon with freshly Muddled Lemon and Mint with Organic Agave Nectar.  This was pretty good, but rather strong and not as refreshing as some of the other drinks.  I think if I was inside, out of the sun, and just chilling, I would have enjoyed it more.





Judi went with the Krakatoa Punch (in souvenir mug) - Reserve and Spiced Rums, Orgeat (Almond) Syrup, Sam's Gorilla Grog and Hibiscus Grenadine.  She really liked this - nice balance and not too sweet.  Probably her favorite of what we tried.





We did order some food too.  The kids each go kids power packs - carrots, Nonfat yogurt, sliced apples, bana, whole-grain "fish" crackers, and a water.  Kids loved the options this gave them and we saved a few things to have as snacks later.





Judi and I (and the kids had some too split the Ahi Poke (Sushi-grade Ahi, Avocado, Wasabi Yuzu, Sriracha Aïoli and Wonton Chips) and the Panko-crusted Chinese Long Beans (served with Sriracha Aïoli).  They actually made a mistake and at first brought out the lettuce wraps instead of the long beans but they corrected that, and I am glad they did as they were great!  The poke was good to, but the beans were the standout.  The kids liked those too!








For our next round, I went for the Shrunken Zombie Head (in souvenir mug) - Reserve and Aged Rums, Tropical Juices, Falernum and Cinnamon.  This was sooooo good - definitely my favorite of the drinks we good.  Very refreshing and again, not too sweet.  (Also is the coolest mug, I think)





Judi decided on the HippopotoMai-Tai (in souvenir mug) - Light and Dark Rums, Orange Curaçao, Orgeat (Almond) Syrup, Organic Agave Nectar and fresh Lime Juice.  She likes this as well - though I think not as much as either the Zombie Head or the Krakatoa Punch.  





We took turns using the rest room, which was inside the bar, and walked around - taking our time to see a few effects after people ordered drinks.  It was definitely a lot of fun - I would love to just hang out in there with Judi on a date night for a few hours.

They had cool art work on the walls, and some fun collectibles (I especially loved the case with weapon to use in case of hippo attack, but the glass is already broken) and neat light fixtures:















One of the effects:








Overall we really liked Trader Sam's though it did get a bit hot on the lounge (not as much protection from the sun as I had hoped and it was in the 90s that day).  Would love to have more time to spend inside - and really want to check out the new one at the Polynesian Village at WDW now!

We then got our mugs (they give you new, clean ones to take with you) and headed back towards Downtown Disney for more apps and drinks, and a DIS meet!

TTFN


----------



## annie170

Happy Birthday Peter!  I love that train cake!  

Your rooms at Howard Johnson's look great.  How nice to have a little privacy.  It's interesting how close your hotel was to DL.  So different than WDW.

Piranha Pool would be my beverage of choice at Trader Sam's, but all your drinks sounded pretty yummy.  That's nice that they give you a clean glass for your souvenir instead of taking home the dirty one.  My daughter ran into that a couple years ago with the "kitchen sink" at The Plaza a couple years ago.  What a fun place!  I hear the one at Disney Springs is pretty awesome, too.


----------



## missangelalexis

You read about how close these hotels are to the parks but I don't think you really believe it until you see it for yourself!

How awesome that your room was ready! It looks really nice. Great pics at the water playground, looks so fun!

Happy Birthday to Peter! 

Glad you got to go to Trader Sam's. The drinks and food sound really good.


----------



## DisMom1981

We have driven 3 times from CT- our emphasis has always been in getting there and home and not really stopovers unfortunately.  Twice we stopped in Savannah- but not historic pretty Savannah- just right off 95 Davannah.  This last time we drove all the way to Jacksonville and stayed at the airport and we drive straight threw on the way home.  

With your car- if you are Shipyard fans- I would highly recommend sea dog brewery just outside the hotel plaza/downtown Disney gates.  My DH is like you and tried to research good places to try (breweries in particular)- but I think since we leave at 1am we miss a lot trying to get through Eashington by sun up.


----------



## afwdwfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> We also got our first glimpse of how close the two parks are to each other as if we looked to the left of the above view we were able to see the Tower of Terror:


When you're a Disney World veteran, you really can't understand the scale until you see it in person. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> I loved all the pictures related to the Pirates of the Caribbean attractions that were in the rooms:


That's a cool touch! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> The Water Playground was pretty darn cool! Not overly huge as regards square footage, but plenty of different things for kids (and adults to do) and stuff for different ages as well, as even stuff for Emma including a wading pool with zero entry


The water playground looks like a lot of fun.  Definitely a nice feature to have and something you might not necessarily expect from a non Disney resort. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Before continuing with the trip report, do want to wish Peter a wonderful birthday - today he turns 4!


Happy Birthday Peter!



TheMaxRebo said:


> Overall we really liked Trader Sam's though it did get a bit hot on the lounge (not as much protection from the sun as I had hoped and it was in the 90s that day). Would love to have more time to spend inside - and really want to check out the new one at the Polynesian Village at WDW now!


Your visit to Trader Sam's looks very nice, even if a bit toasty.  I'm glad you were able to try some of the specialty drinks.  Now it just sounds like you need to go buy some extra luggage to haul all those souvenir glasses home!


----------



## Li Li

Finally joining in as I took a bit of a DIS break after my Disney trip. Your trip looks fabulous so far!!! I have nothing but admiration for how you and Judi seem to travel so well with 3 kids.  I'm sure it may not feel easy at times but you are all just such a great family!


----------



## NJlauren

Trader Sams look great!  As does all the food, and looks like the kids enjoyed it as well!


----------



## hokieinpa

Trader Sams seems like such a fun environment! The terrace looks very comfortable for a nice day but probably not such much on a warm, sunny afternoon! The drinks all sound yummy and the mugs are a fun souvenir!


----------



## khertz

That's a LOT of souvenir mugs!! But why not, right? You can just never have too many! 

It's so cool how so many of the "offsite" hotels are so close to the parks! And I love the whole bag check set up. With how easy it is to park hop and how often we did it in a single day sometimes, it was nice not to have to go through bag check several times too.


----------



## Dugette

TheMaxRebo said:


> Before continuing with the trip report, do want to wish Peter a wonderful birthday - today he turns 4! We had his party yesterday and not surprisingly, trains were the theme. What was surprising was how warm it was out and the kids got to spend some time playing outside during the part. Not what we were planning for a December party!


Happy birthday to Peter! Pretty cool that you had such a unseasonably nice day!



TheMaxRebo said:


> We did order some food too. The kids each go kids power packs - carrots, Nonfat yogurt, sliced apples, bana, whole-grain "fish" crackers, and a water. Kids loved the options this gave them and we saved a few things to have as snacks later.


Good to know they have this - Izzy would like it and we will be there around lunchtime, according to plan. Those green beans look good too. Can't wait to go here, as we never made it to the Trader Sam's at WDW. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> We took turns using the rest room, which was inside the bar, and walked around - taking our time to see a few effects after people ordered drinks. It was definitely a lot of fun - I would love to just hang out in there with Judi on a date night for a few hours.


Good idea - I think we'll copy you on the restroom-trade-off-scope-things-out-inside plan!


----------



## horse11

Happy Birthday Peter!!!

Love all the pictures and videos. Do you get the videos with a GoPro? I can not remember but thought you had mentioned buying one. If so how do you like it?
Love all the pictures from Trader Sams!!! We are staying at the Poly next may so you have tempted me to try it. I love all the souvenir mugs!! The video of the special effects is cool!!! Makes me want to go there even more!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

annie170 said:


> Happy Birthday Peter!  I love that train cake!
> 
> Your rooms at Howard Johnson's look great.  How nice to have a little privacy.  It's interesting how close your hotel was to DL.  So different than WDW.
> 
> Piranha Pool would be my beverage of choice at Trader Sam's, but all your drinks sounded pretty yummy.  That's nice that they give you a clean glass for your souvenir instead of taking home the dirty one.  My daughter ran into that a couple years ago with the "kitchen sink" at The Plaza a couple years ago.  What a fun place!  I hear the one at Disney Springs is pretty awesome, too.



The room was definitely pretty nice - maybe not quite up to "Disney standards" for theming, etc. - but got the job done and we loved having the extra room.  And considering it was cheaper than a basic room at Disneyland Hotel, definitely worked for us.

We were definitely looking to stick with the drinks that came with a souvenir mug (they were basically my main souvenir for the trip) and not all drinks came with them - but the piranha pool did sound good.  Glad we got new/clean mugs - we asked the waiter "Can we get these cleaned?" and he was just "We'll bring you new one!" - so that was great!




missangelalexis said:


> You read about how close these hotels are to the parks but I don't think you really believe it until you see it for yourself!
> 
> How awesome that your room was ready! It looks really nice. Great pics at the water playground, looks so fun!
> 
> Happy Birthday to Peter!
> 
> Glad you got to go to Trader Sam's. The drinks and food sound really good.



It is hard to really picture how close you are until you park the car and see the monorail go by.  Also, just a different feeling of there being a wall/fence that you walk by and know that all of Disneyland is on the other side - definitely different than being near WDW which you have to get onto their expanse of land before getting close to any of the parks

We were hopeful but not expecting the room to be ready, so that was a definite plus - just made using the pool a lot easier.  The water playground was a lot of fun and I was glad all the kids enjoyed it!

Definitely enjoyed our time at Trader Sam's!  Getting there was definitely a priority for me as soon as I starting thinking of a trip to Disneyland!




DisMom1981 said:


> We have driven 3 times from CT- our emphasis has always been in getting there and home and not really stopovers unfortunately.  Twice we stopped in Savannah- but not historic pretty Savannah- just right off 95 Davannah.  This last time we drove all the way to Jacksonville and stayed at the airport and we drive straight threw on the way home.
> 
> With your car- if you are Shipyard fans- I would highly recommend sea dog brewery just outside the hotel plaza/downtown Disney gates.  My DH is like you and tried to research good places to try (breweries in particular)- but I think since we leave at 1am we miss a lot trying to get through Eashington by sun up.



We've only driven down once before and we did do a stopover each way but was just a "let's find a place to rest for the night" - not anything planned (actually we just drove and then when we started to get tired looked for an upcoming Hilton property that we could stay at using points - so really not pre-planned!)

Thanks for the suggestion for Sea Dog - will keep it in mind as we will be staying off site.   So far places I know I want to stop at are Dog Fishhead in Delaware (they have their own hotel, hoping to stay there) and Wicked Weed Brewing in Asheville, NC - but a lot more are on the "maybe list"




afwdwfan said:


> When you're a Disney World veteran, you really can't understand the scale until you see it in person.
> 
> That's a cool touch!
> 
> The water playground looks like a lot of fun.  Definitely a nice feature to have and something you might not necessarily expect from a non Disney resort.
> 
> Happy Birthday Peter!
> 
> Your visit to Trader Sam's looks very nice, even if a bit toasty.  I'm glad you were able to try some of the specialty drinks.  Now it just sounds like you need to go buy some extra luggage to haul all those souvenir glasses home!



It is crazy how close they are - especially with the bag check out front it almost seemed like two sections of one park.  Actually, just checked and one could compare them together to EPCOT being the two parks pushed together.  And Disneyland is ~55 acres and California Adventure is ~66 acres (the entire Disneyland resort - 1 parks, 3 hotels, DTD, etc is ~515 acres) while EPCOT alone is 300 acres

It was nice to have the water play area as there was something for each of the kids to enjoy.  

Well, I planned for the mugs to be my main souvenir so already accounted for room in the suitcase - now room for those and the legos we bought, that was a bit trickier .....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Li Li said:


> Finally joining in as I took a bit of a DIS break after my Disney trip. Your trip looks fabulous so far!!! I have nothing but admiration for how you and Judi seem to travel so well with 3 kids.  I'm sure it may not feel easy at times but you are all just such a great family!



 glad you are here!    (and can totally get needing DIS breaks from time to time)

Thank you for your compliments - Judi and I file it under "surviving" the travel with 3 kids, which we will take 




NJlauren said:


> Trader Sams look great!  As does all the food, and looks like the kids enjoyed it as well!



We all enjoyed Trader Sam's but the heat was a bit much as even though there is some covering, the way the sun-rays were coming in, just hit us pretty hard.  And then the inside is really dark so it was such a shock whenever we went in or out.

Food overall was pretty good - definitely a place that if I was traveling with just adults I could see spending a lot of time at and looking forward to checking out the one at the Poly in WDW (hopefully there is more room inside there as we will be there in July - not the time you want to be camped out outside!




hokieinpa said:


> Trader Sams seems like such a fun environment! The terrace looks very comfortable for a nice day but probably not such much on a warm, sunny afternoon! The drinks all sound yummy and the mugs are a fun souvenir!



Definitely a fun environment and the type of place one could just hang out for a while in considering the drinks are pretty strong and the food is largely designed for munching on (probably one reason it is hard to get seats inside - people spend a lot of time there)

Overall we enjoyed all the drinks we tried and while not cheap, also feel like they were pretty strong and the bugs are pretty high quality (not cheap plastic or anything, even the kids ones were nicer than your typical kid souvenir mug) so, compared to other option, really a reasonable souvenir!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

khertz said:


> That's a LOT of souvenir mugs!! But why not, right? You can just never have too many!
> 
> It's so cool how so many of the "offsite" hotels are so close to the parks! And I love the whole bag check set up. With how easy it is to park hop and how often we did it in a single day sometimes, it was nice not to have to go through bag check several times too.



Well, our kitchen cabinet is at least saying "no mas" at this point to the souvenir mugs ... but they were my main souvenir for the trip and I wanted to take advantage of being there!

Hotels are definitely close and definitely just a different feeling to walking to the parks, knowing they are on the other side of a wall/fence, vs. getting onto (or being on) WDW property but still having to travel a ways to be at a park ... you don't really see an explicit "wall" to an individual park.

The bag check set up totally makes sense - and really does give the feeling of them being 2 parts to one whole (and I did check, DLR and CA combined take up less acreage than EPCOT on it's own) .... I just didn't realize that was how they do it prior to getting there, and guess I just didn't think we'd have to go through bag check just to get to DTD from that side.




Dugette said:


> Happy birthday to Peter! Pretty cool that you had such a unseasonably nice day!
> 
> Good to know they have this - Izzy would like it and we will be there around lunchtime, according to plan. Those green beans look good too. Can't wait to go here, as we never made it to the Trader Sam's at WDW.
> 
> Good idea - I think we'll copy you on the restroom-trade-off-scope-things-out-inside plan!



Definitely not expecting that warm day!  Though we've definitely been having more typical December weather of late and even had some snow flurries on Saturday!

Definitely plenty of food options for the kids at Trader Sam's - or at least out on the terrace.   I think the plan will work out for you guys - especially if you have a stroller with you.  Hopefully it won't be quite so hot for you when you go thought!

Bummer you didn't get to the Poly Trader Sam's though ... just another reason to book another trip though 




horse11 said:


> Happy Birthday Peter!!!
> 
> Love all the pictures and videos. Do you get the videos with a GoPro? I can not remember but thought you had mentioned buying one. If so how do you like it?
> Love all the pictures from Trader Sams!!! We are staying at the Poly next may so you have tempted me to try it. I love all the souvenir mugs!! The video of the special effects is cool!!! Makes me want to go there even more!



So we did get a GoPro and we used it some.  Anything that was at/near water is generally using the GoPro or when we are moving.  But more often than not we just used the camera video capabilities as I would have it out more.  It was nice to have it and I am sure we will use it again/more but probably could have lived without it

Oh man, staying at the poly is great as you can just head down for short trips (maybe take turns after the kids go to bed even) - definitely a fun environment!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 19 - San Diego Day 3/Travel/Disneyland - Part 4*
*October 14th*
*Legos and Peter sleeps though a meet-up*​
Hope everyone had a wonderful Star Wars weekend.  Judi and I decided we couldn't wait until next weekend and arranged for a babysitter so we could see the movie.  We both loved it!  Just a fun time at the movies and we plan to see it again next weekend anyway.  Plus, now it is fun to speculate on what will happen in the future episodes!

Also want to wish everyone and wonderful holiday and that it brings you all lots of happiness and peace!

And to tie the two sentiments together:
 

***********************

We left Trader Sam's we spent a little more time wandering around Disneyland Hotel - stopping first at the Frontier Tower:





One of the main reasons I wanted to stop here was to see the model of Big Thunder Mountain, and it did not disappoint!  Well, I mean, it would have been cooler if the trains were actually running, but still - it's very cool and the kids seemed into it to!





Then saw the Old Unfaithful tribute geyser:





And stopped by the Adventure tower as well:





And then we were on to Downtown Disney - with the Lego store really drawing the kids (ok, and my) attention:





The kids had fun checking out all the different legos and playing with some of the hands-on areas as well.  They definitely had some neat Legos there, including Scooby-Doo and the Big Bang Theory:








As well as an oversized lego version of the Lego Friend named Olivia - which of course Olivia had to get a picture with:





I also enjoyed the new Force Awakens version of the Millennium Falcon - featuring old man Han Solo Lego figure:








In the end, we told the kids for the trip they can get a lego set and then another souvenir.  Here is what we bought:





(the advent calendar was for them all, and then the train in the upper right we got for free for spending enough money ... which, obviously means it isn't really free, but work with me)

After spending some time there we checked out some other stores, including the Frozen Boutique - which was actually pretty cool (pun partially intended) and Emma certainly enjoyed this one Elsa toy:





We then headed to where we were going to eat dinner, which was at the Uva Bar - which I just though the location was great as in the middle of the DTD area and seemed to have good appetizer and drink options.  Apparently the location was so good that I didn't take any pictures, though Peter got this shot to give you a bit of an idea of where our table was:





Judi and I decided to split a pitcher of Sangria - and it was pretty darn tasty!





For food we mostly just split appetizers, including an order of the Cauliflower which was the special side of the day and was yummy!  (loved when it is this roasted):





We also got the Crispy Calamari (Calamari, wild arugula, cherry tomatoes, house pickled peppers, buttermilk emulsion) - which was pretty good - Emma seemed to enjoy them 








and the Sweet Potato Fries from the sides menu:





We did also get a dessert to share, which was a snickerdoodle cookie ice cream sandwich and was wonderful!  Though we were all pretty full by this point:





You could probably tell from the picture of Emma that the kids were starting to get tired, and Peter actually fell asleep on the banquet:





Which is too bad, as he missed out on meeting with @Leshaface and her family who were also visiting and it worked out to meet up at DTD tonight:








(In case anyone is wondering - they were sweet and wonderful as you might expect and was a nice bonus to get to see them tonight!)

It was starting to get late so we bid them Goodnight and headed back to the room.  The kids got a bit of a second wind and were playing around in our bed for a bit, but we were all in bed and asleep by 10:30 or so, which was good as we had our first day actually at Disneyland the next day!!!





Coming up - we actually step where Walt step for the first time!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 20 - Disneyland - Part 1*
*October 15th*
*The feels!  And tons of characters!*​
We awoke the next day and got ready for our first day in the park.  Disneyland Park had the Halloween party that night so the plan was to head there first and then hop over to California Adventure for the afternoon/evening.  The park opened at 8am and we aimed to be in line by 7:30am - looking back, I wish we had aimed for earlier, but what are you going to do.

So we were off by a touch after 7am and soon enough were going under this sign again:





I had to exchange my ticket pre-order confirmation for actual tickets, so after going through bag-check I went to one of the ticket booths to do just that.  Took a little longer than expected as they had to enter a lot of information, but overall wasn't too painful.  We then went over to get in line and I was a little surprised how long the lines were already (about 7:35 or so), but what were you going to do.  Here is the family waiting in line:





And then me in front of the gates and one of Peter:








It also took a bit longer just to get through the line as for everyone using a multi-day pass for the first time (including us) they have to take your picture and not sure if it was our ticket taker or just the system in general but it seemed a pretty slow process.  Oh well.  Is what it is - it honestly probably didn't take that long but felt long when you just want to be on the other side of the gates starting your day!

Eventually we were in and heading under the train station and into the park - and the first time you round that bend and see Main St (and the Matterhorn, which we could see before the Castle) it was definitely a bit emotional.  Also made sure to checked for the light in Walt's apartment above the Fire Station (which I still get a bit chocked up about just thinking about)









We had plans to eat breakfast at The Plaza with Minnie and Friends.  While Judi went to check-in for that, I went to the Main Street Photography store to pick-up our pre-ordered PhotoPass - at which I also picked up some 1st Visit Buttons!

Both processes were pretty smooth and shortly we were called and took our family picture out front of the Plaza.  They took several shot - unfortunately in each one only 4 of the 5 of us were looking at the camera.  This was the best shot, excusing Olivia's side-eyes:





I thought doing this first thing would be good to get a number of character meets done, but looking back on it we should have used the first hour to hit up attractions and then done this for 9am or so.  Oh well, rookie mistake 

We were seated and then quickly went to get some food for the kids as we saw characters were already starting to come:





First up was the Fairygodmother who was fun with all the kids and Peter seemed to enjoy ... I mean, not enough to take a complete break from eating mind you .....








Then Chip stopped by and at least amused himself:





Judi went up to get some more food including french toast with a banana foster sauce - you can also see the pin we got from the breakfast, so we were kinda swimming in pins at this point:





Captain Hook came by and he had some great interactions ... including wiping off his hook after Peter shook it:








Then some friends from the 100 Acre woods:











Apparently, I didn't get any good still pictures of the meet with Minnie Mouse - but look for some of the video in the family video when that is done (ooh, long range tease there!)

Overall, we had mixed feelings about this breakfast.  The food overall was pretty good but one little thing that bugged us was they didn't bring your drinks you had to pick those up too - and handling food and drinks and little ones while tons of characters were going by was awkward at best.   As for the characters - there were a ton and the interaction was very, very good - but at times it was almost too much and made it a challenge to eat.  Maybe we just weren't quite prepared for this with it being the first thing of the day, etc. but felt overwhelming at times.   If you are into characters this is definitely good bang-for-your-buck there and I think we would do it again - just probably not first thing of the firs full day.

Afterward Judi went over to California Adventure to pull fastpasses for Radiator Springs Racers and the Anna & Elsa meet (that is definitely a huge perk of the parks being so close) and I wandered with the kids around Main Street and then got in-line for meeting characters in their Halloween Costumes who were meeting around the Flagpole area.   The kids decided they wanted to meet Goofy.  Got a fun picture of the girls while waiting:





I have to say - Character meets at Disneyland are like a whole 'nother breed compared to Walt Disney World.  It is much less structured but in some ways that made it more challenging.  Most of the character lines were closed for that set by the time we got there but they said Goofy would be out again in 15 minutes so we waited for that - but when he came out it was to a slightly different place and everyone had to shift/run over and despite us being the first ones to wait, we weren't the first ones in line.   Maybe just because it was more crowded but it made it seem more stressful than the more regimented way at WDW.  Anyway, we had a really fun meet with Goofy and got a great picture (Judi was back by then):






After this we were off to ride some rides .... but not before some photopass pictures!

TTFN


----------



## Disney Khaleesi

Happy (very) belated birthday, Peter!

So far, I've loved reading about the first part of your Disneyland trip! Looking forward to seeing how the rest of your first day goes. 

Going to be honest, and I won't share spoilers, but I personally wasn't a fan of Star Wars. But, glad you and Judi enjoyed it!


----------



## missangelalexis

Love the pictures around the hotel. 

That Big Bang Theory lego set is pretty neat. Nice purchases!

The food and sangria at Uva Bar look yummy. 

So nice that you were able to have a DISmeet!

Yay first day in the parks!! I agree that the line can move a little slow, especially with the picture taking.

I loved our breakfast at the Plaza Inn. I understand what you mean about there being so many character and getting overwhelmed though. Especially when it was your first morning in the park! Great character pictures though!

UGH the character meets. The moving around of characters was what got me annoyed the most. It's one thing to have the line closed and have to wait for the next set; but when you decide to wait for the next set and then have them move the location...it's so frustrating! 

The picture with Goofy is so great!


----------



## OregonMomToWDW

Growing up going to Disneyland, we never paid much attention to the characters. If we happened upon one, we would stop if we felt like it. The characters were extra magic if you happened to meet one, but never the main objective. So, we were a bit overwhelmed with how it was at WDW. The kids didn't want to have to stand in line at first, until they realized you wouldn't just accidentally bump into one. So now, they are all about the characters at WDW. The first time we went back to Disneyland after WDW, we spent more time tracking down the characters and had a fun time. It was more challenging, but my children are older, so it was more of a game.

I have never done a character meal at Disneyland. As I mentioned before, we were never much of a character meeting family prior to WDW. We definitely enjoyed some of the character meals at WDW, so we may try the Plaza one of these days.

Disneyland is harder on us as far as getting to the gates early. We do usually get there an hour before opening. With an 8 am, that is 7 am. Last time, I let someone else book the hotel since we could get a group rate. We walked the way a couple of times, but it was just too far, so we ended up taking the resort transit system. So, you had to add another half hour for travel, so it is a very early start to the morning.

Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## afwdwfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> Hope everyone had a wonderful Star Wars weekend. Judi and I decided we couldn't wait until next weekend and arranged for a babysitter so we could see the movie. We both loved it! Just a fun time at the movies and we plan to see it again next weekend anyway. Plus, now it is fun to speculate on what will happen in the future episodes!


I took DS to see it Monday.  We loved it!  I'd like to see it again, but I'll likely wait until I can get it on Blu Ray. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> including Scooby-Doo and the Big Bang Theory


Oh wow... I've never seen Big Bang Theory Legos before. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> In the end, we told the kids for the trip they can get a lego set and then another souvenir. Here is what we bought:


Cool!



TheMaxRebo said:


> For food we mostly just split appetizers, including an order of the Cauliflower which was the special side of the day and was yummy! (loved when it is this roasted):


Cauliflower?  Really?  They can make that stuff taste good?



TheMaxRebo said:


> We did also get a dessert to share, which was a snickerdoodle cookie ice cream sandwich and was wonderful! Though we were all pretty full by this point:


That looks delicious!



TheMaxRebo said:


> (In case anyone is wondering - they were sweet and wonderful as you might expect and was a nice bonus to get to see them tonight!)


I'm glad you got to meet @Leshaface and I wouldn't expect anything else from her and her family!



TheMaxRebo said:


> It also took a bit longer just to get through the line as for everyone using a multi-day pass for the first time (including us) they have to take your picture and not sure if it was our ticket taker or just the system in general but it seemed a pretty slow process.


Yeah... that system stinks.  We got stuck behind a group when we were second in line for RD one morning and it was brutal waiting for them to get the tickets set up and pictures taken. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Also made sure to checked for the light in Walt's apartment above the Fire Station (which I still get a bit chocked up about just thinking about)






TheMaxRebo said:


> First up was the Fairygodmother who was fun with all the kids and Peter seemed to enjoy ... I mean, not enough to take a complete break from eating mind you .....


Priorities.  I applaud his ability to continue eating among distractions!



TheMaxRebo said:


> Captain Hook came by and he had some great interactions ... including wiping off his hook after Peter shook it:


Cool!  I'm glad you got to not only see a character like him who doesn't come out often but that it was also a great interaction!



TheMaxRebo said:


> Afterward Judi went over to California Adventure to pull fastpasses for Radiator Springs Racers and the Anna & Elsa meet (that is definitely a huge perk of the parks being so close)


  I loved that proximity!


----------



## Volunteer

SnowWhiteOz said:


> I’m flying from Melbourne to Singapore which is about 8 hours of flight time. I’m spending two nights in Singapore staying at the Hotel NuVe which is about a 15min walk from Raffles for those of you have been or know the city.





SnowWhiteOz said:


> From there I’m flying into one of my favourite cities in the world – Hong Kong. I’ll have three nights and I’m staying at a guest house in Mongkok (Mongkok Hotel 1812). This is a great area close to all the shopping but really there is not bad spot to stay in Hong Kong.





TheMaxRebo said:


>




WANT


TheMaxRebo said:


>



This themed room looks like it was pretty cool!  May need to keep that in mind on my next trip out west.





TheMaxRebo said:


>


----------



## TheMaxRebo

"Laughter is timeless, imagination has no age, and dreams are forever." - Walt Disney

*Wishing all of you a Holiday full of laughter, imagination, and dreams!!!*​


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disney Khaleesi said:


> Happy (very) belated birthday, Peter!
> 
> So far, I've loved reading about the first part of your Disneyland trip! Looking forward to seeing how the rest of your first day goes.
> 
> Going to be honest, and I won't share spoilers, but I personally wasn't a fan of Star Wars. But, glad you and Judi enjoyed it!



Thank you! - Peter definitely had a good birthday!

Glad you've enjoyed reading so far - lots still to come .... we fit in a lot, perhaps too much, but with the crowds felt like we needed to!

Are you not a fan of Star Wars in general, or just the latest movie?  Just curious ... seems like for most people if you like Star Wars you liked/loved the new movie but if you don't you won't like this one much either.




missangelalexis said:


> Love the pictures around the hotel.
> 
> That Big Bang Theory lego set is pretty neat. Nice purchases!
> 
> The food and sangria at Uva Bar look yummy.
> 
> So nice that you were able to have a DISmeet!
> 
> Yay first day in the parks!! I agree that the line can move a little slow, especially with the picture taking.
> 
> I loved our breakfast at the Plaza Inn. I understand what you mean about there being so many character and getting overwhelmed though. Especially when it was your first morning in the park! Great character pictures though!
> 
> UGH the character meets. The moving around of characters was what got me annoyed the most. It's one thing to have the line closed and have to wait for the next set; but when you decide to wait for the next set and then have them move the location...it's so frustrating!
> 
> The picture with Goofy is so great!



Thanks! - definitely happy with the hotel ... at least if we couldn't be at an actual Disney hotel.

I enjoyed Uva quite a bit but I think we were all wearing down a bit by that point - would definitely go again though!

I think it was all just too much for our first thing that morning - wrangling 3 kids, and getting them to eat, and getting our own food, and non-stop characters ... just a bit much.  I'd definitely do it again, but I think I would do a later seating after

Just the high crowd levels I think made the character meets that much harder as lines were constantly being closed so you'd want to wait for the next one and it wouldn't be in the same spot.  If it was easier just to get on the end of an existing line it wouldn't be quite so bad.  I am sure the higher crowd levels is what led to the more structured approach at WDW.

It was a fun meet and glad we got to at least one character in their Halloween outfit!




OregonMomToWDW said:


> Growing up going to Disneyland, we never paid much attention to the characters. If we happened upon one, we would stop if we felt like it. The characters were extra magic if you happened to meet one, but never the main objective. So, we were a bit overwhelmed with how it was at WDW. The kids didn't want to have to stand in line at first, until they realized you wouldn't just accidentally bump into one. So now, they are all about the characters at WDW. The first time we went back to Disneyland after WDW, we spent more time tracking down the characters and had a fun time. It was more challenging, but my children are older, so it was more of a game.
> 
> I have never done a character meal at Disneyland. As I mentioned before, we were never much of a character meeting family prior to WDW. We definitely enjoyed some of the character meals at WDW, so we may try the Plaza one of these days.
> 
> Disneyland is harder on us as far as getting to the gates early. We do usually get there an hour before opening. With an 8 am, that is 7 am. Last time, I let someone else book the hotel since we could get a group rate. We walked the way a couple of times, but it was just too far, so we ended up taking the resort transit system. So, you had to add another half hour for travel, so it is a very early start to the morning.
> 
> Can't wait to hear more.



It's definitely interesting how different the character meets are set up between the two locations.  I noticed they also would have characters out at the Disney hotels and seemed like much less crowds and still more of that "just bumping into them" scenario - where as, at least with the crowds we encountered, it was less structured, but so many people that you had to wait a bit for where they would get to.  If the crowds were lower I think it would be a lot better.

Overall I think the Plaza character breakfast was very good - just a lot to handle (especially with 3 kids) that early in the morning.  If we do it again I would look to do a later seating.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

afwdwfan said:


> I took DS to see it Monday.  We loved it!  I'd like to see it again, but I'll likely wait until I can get it on Blu Ray.
> 
> Oh wow... I've never seen Big Bang Theory Legos before.
> 
> Cool!
> 
> Cauliflower?  Really?  They can make that stuff taste good?
> 
> That looks delicious!
> 
> I'm glad you got to meet @Leshaface and I wouldn't expect anything else from her and her family!
> 
> Yeah... that system stinks.  We got stuck behind a group when we were second in line for RD one morning and it was brutal waiting for them to get the tickets set up and pictures taken.
> 
> 
> 
> Priorities.  I applaud his ability to continue eating among distractions!
> 
> Cool!  I'm glad you got to not only see a character like him who doesn't come out often but that it was also a great interaction!
> 
> I loved that proximity!



We are hoping to go see Star Wars again tomorrow ... and perhaps fit in a trip to a brewery too while we have someone to watch the kids 

I think TBBT legos are a little more common now but I hadn't seen them in person before the trip

Cauliflower is one of my favorite vegetables - just roast the heck out of it in the oven and it tastes really good!   Similar process works well for brussel sprouts as well - though we also add maple syrup to those!

Spoiler alert - that would not be the last time we saw Leshaface and her family!

That happened to us too - and I think the family wasn't expecting it so it took that much longer.  If their system was quicker it wouldn't be so bad but it is like they take the picture and then pause, pause, pause, pause - then finally it shows up in the system and they can move on to the next family.  Might be easier if they just did it at the ticket booths or something else, but oh well.  Also, probably one of those things that doesn't actually take that long, but feels like an eternity at the time!

Peter knew there was a lot to accomplish, so need to mutli-task! 

Definitely helped with being able to go back-and-forth between parks easily at times.  That would have taken about 2 hours to accomplish at WDW





Volunteer said:


> WANT
> 
> This themed room looks like it was pretty cool!  May need to keep that in mind on my next trip out west.



I definitely appreciated the theming and that it was actual pictures related to the ride, etc. - not just random Pirate pictures.  Definitely not as heavily themed as an actual Disney Hotel - but pretty darn great for a HoJo!


----------



## DisMom1981

LOVE the Halloween costume Goofy!  With having a Christmas trip under our belt now my next mission is to get there during Halloween some day!


----------



## khertz

I can see how the Plaza breakfast would be overwhelming, with having to get all your own stuff and the huge number of characters they have! Every time we passed there it seemed pretty hectic while the breakfast was going on. But still a fun way to start off your DL time. I love the pic of Peter & Fairy Godmother while he's still nomming on Mickey waffles! lol 

Gotta love the convenience of hopping from park to park and snagging FPs for later! It makes things so much easier with little ones.

We found the character meets in DL to be hit or miss as well. Sometimes, it seemed like they were just around an with no one paying attention to them, so it was easy to grab a picture. But since they were so loosely regulated, they could also be mobbed! A couple mornings, we saw Mad Hatter around Fantasyland, and one time he was just standing by the little guest services kiosk next to Dumbo with not a soul around wanting to meet him!


----------



## annie170

Belated Merry Christmas, Phil!  I hope you and your family had a pleasant holiday.

I know a few people who would love that Big Bang Theory lego set.  The Advent Calendar one looks nice, too.  My grandkids would enjoy that.

That light in Walt's apartment is really touching.  Gosh, the history!  The more I read of DL reports, the more I want to go.

That Plaza Inn reminds me of Crystal Palace, with a lot more characters.  I find buffet character meals overwhelming as they are, let alone having to get your own drinks.  And you and Judi are outnumbered!

After waiting all that time you lost your spot in line!?  Was a cm with you while you were waiting?  I would have thought a cm would have walked you to the head of the line.  It's a good thing you're easygoing!


----------



## SimplyGoofy

You made it to Disneyland!

Your hotel looks so neat - I'm sure the kids loved it!  It looks like they were thrilled about the bunk beds!

The ticket scenario sounds rather stressful and cumbersome.  The last thing anything wants to do is wait LONGER to get into the park!

How wonderful to walk down Main Street for the first time - I'm sure I would get a bit choked up looking at Walt's apartment as well.


----------



## horse11

First of course I have to comment on food. This should not come as a surprise to you since you should know me by now lol!!! That Cauliflower looks amazing!!! My favorite vegie by far!! I love it prepared in butter and bread crumbs which is my favorite way to have it prepared but in your picture it sure looks yummy!!
love the picture of Emma spinning the Frozen Elsa Doll, such a sweet baby she is!!!
How fun to do  another meet up with other DIsers!! This would be something I would enjoy; people sharing the same passion for Disney as I do.
Disney Land reminds me so much of DisneyWorld. I have forgotten most of Disney Land since I was 12 the last and only time I was there.


----------



## schmass

All caught up (for the moment, anyway!).  It has been such a challenge to get on the DIS lately!

I think you and Michael (my DH) would get along very well.  You definitely have the whole beer interest in common!  I think I've mentioned before that he is a homebrewer.  He would love to check out those breweries!

Your hotel looks great! I find it so interesting how at DL some of the non-Disney hotels are actually much closer than the Disney hotels (with the exception of the Grand Californian).  

We ate at Uva when we were there 6 years ago and really enjoyed it - the location can't be beat!  

It is very emotional walking down Main St for the first time, isn't it?

I love the girls' matching dresses - so cute!

Looking forward to reading more!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisMom1981 said:


> LOVE the Halloween costume Goofy!  With having a Christmas trip under our belt now my next mission is to get there during Halloween some day!



Three were quite a number of cute/cool character costumes - though Goofy's seemed the most unique .... Mickey's was like a magician, and Minnie a witch, etc. 

We did WDW once when I was a kid the week between Christmas and New Years .... never again based on the pictures I am seeing from this week.  Would like to do Christmas one year but we tend to be there more during Halloween time as it is also Food & Wine festival




khertz said:


> I can see how the Plaza breakfast would be overwhelming, with having to get all your own stuff and the huge number of characters they have! Every time we passed there it seemed pretty hectic while the breakfast was going on. But still a fun way to start off your DL time. I love the pic of Peter & Fairy Godmother while he's still nomming on Mickey waffles! lol
> 
> Gotta love the convenience of hopping from park to park and snagging FPs for later! It makes things so much easier with little ones.
> 
> We found the character meets in DL to be hit or miss as well. Sometimes, it seemed like they were just around an with no one paying attention to them, so it was easy to grab a picture. But since they were so loosely regulated, they could also be mobbed! A couple mornings, we saw Mad Hatter around Fantasyland, and one time he was just standing by the little guest services kiosk next to Dumbo with not a soul around wanting to meet him!



I think a combination of it being the first thing in the morning and just being outnumbered as far as number of kids and Emma still needing a lot of support - just was a bit much.  Definitely one of those things that seemed better on paper than it was in practice .... though it wasn't terrible or anything.

The hopping to get FP definitely was a nice feature - especially with needing them for RSR and A&E (and then for WOC if we didn't have a dining package) ... so to be able to hop to get that and then use separate FP in the other park, definitely handy

We didn't see too many with no one ... definitely much more though around the main characters in the town square/around the flagpole area.  There weren't as many for characters like Frollo and Queen of Hearts, etc. - but still some.   I think the crowds were just too high for it to be a super great experience.  Oh well.




annie170 said:


> Belated Merry Christmas, Phil!  I hope you and your family had a pleasant holiday.
> 
> I know a few people who would love that Big Bang Theory lego set.  The Advent Calendar one looks nice, too.  My grandkids would enjoy that.
> 
> That light in Walt's apartment is really touching.  Gosh, the history!  The more I read of DL reports, the more I want to go.
> 
> That Plaza Inn reminds me of Crystal Palace, with a lot more characters.  I find buffet character meals overwhelming as they are, let alone having to get your own drinks.  And you and Judi are outnumbered!
> 
> After waiting all that time you lost your spot in line!?  Was a cm with you while you were waiting?  I would have thought a cm would have walked you to the head of the line.  It's a good thing you're easygoing!



Thank you Annie!  We did - spent it at Judi's family's and got to see her brothers and their families, etc. - so was fun.  Just celebrated with my side today actually.  Hope you had a nice holiday!

The advent calendar is fun as it is lots of little things but something for them to look forward to and keep the occupied for a while.  We wound up trying to do it every other day so Olivia and Peter each had one to do

The being outnumbered (especially with how little Emma still is) I think added to it a lot - and it was first thing and we even had to get our own coffee!    Just a confluence of too many things - but it definitely wasn't terrible or anything and I would definitely do it again ... just a little later in the morning.

The issue is the CM doesn't stay out he/she goes back with the character and then a CM comes out when the character comes back but I don't even think it was the same CM.  And it wasn't too bad we would up being like the 3rd family or something.  Just after getting told at several lines that they were closed and then have this happen, was a bit frustrating.  I am sure if the crowds were a bit lower so that lines weren't constantly closed it wouldn't have been that bad.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SimplyGoofy said:


> You made it to Disneyland!
> 
> Your hotel looks so neat - I'm sure the kids loved it!  It looks like they were thrilled about the bunk beds!
> 
> The ticket scenario sounds rather stressful and cumbersome.  The last thing anything wants to do is wait LONGER to get into the park!
> 
> How wonderful to walk down Main Street for the first time - I'm sure I would get a bit choked up looking at Walt's apartment as well.



They definitely were happy with the bunk beds and it was fun to keep that as a secret until we arrived!

It was a bit stressful - it probably wasn't that long, but it felt really long.  Maybe if the technology was faster it wouldn't have been so bad but it was like they take the picture and then pause, pause, pause, pause, pause ... ok, it took and it set.  and repeat with everyone else

Definitely was nice - though with the line situation we were running a bit later than I wanted so didn't get to take it all in as slowly as I would have liked.  But still pretty magical!




horse11 said:


> First of course I have to comment on food. This should not come as a surprise to you since you should know me by now lol!!! That Cauliflower looks amazing!!! My favorite vegie by far!! I love it prepared in butter and bread crumbs which is my favorite way to have it prepared but in your picture it sure looks yummy!!
> love the picture of Emma spinning the Frozen Elsa Doll, such a sweet baby she is!!!
> How fun to do  another meet up with other DIsers!! This would be something I would enjoy; people sharing the same passion for Disney as I do.
> Disney Land reminds me so much of DisneyWorld. I have forgotten most of Disney Land since I was 12 the last and only time I was there.



Definitely can count on you to comment on the food!  Definitely think we look at trips similarly with that respect!   Definitely have found that if you roast the heck out of vegetables I enjoy them more!

She is definitely a little one that let's you know if she is enjoying the moment or not - her face can be pretty expressive!

Definitely is nice to meet up with people you've interacted with a lot online and just make that tangible connection ... fun to know people that share an interest/passion like this.  

Definitely very similar to Magic Kingdom - at least the Main St area .... though exploring all the differences was fun as well!




schmass said:


> All caught up (for the moment, anyway!).  It has been such a challenge to get on the DIS lately!
> 
> I think you and Michael (my DH) would get along very well.  You definitely have the whole beer interest in common!  I think I've mentioned before that he is a homebrewer.  He would love to check out those breweries!
> 
> Your hotel looks great! I find it so interesting how at DL some of the non-Disney hotels are actually much closer than the Disney hotels (with the exception of the Grand Californian).
> 
> We ate at Uva when we were there 6 years ago and really enjoyed it - the location can't be beat!
> 
> It is very emotional walking down Main St for the first time, isn't it?
> 
> I love the girls' matching dresses - so cute!
> 
> Looking forward to reading more!



I hear you!  I've been way late in getting the next update done - but was away for the weekend at Judi's family and just haven't had the time.  Dang life getting in the way! 

I do remember that and I definitely think we would get along.  I'll have to buy him a beer if we are ever vacationing at the same time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It definitely is interesting how close the other hotels are.  All the Disney hotels are on the same side as Downtown Disney though so they are a lot closer to that - just similar distance to the park entrances (just opposite direction)

It is a cool location.  We were a bit tired by that point to fully enjoy it but was fun to just sit and grab a bite and a drink while all of Downtown Disney was going on around us.

Definitely is emotional walking and and seeing the light on in Walt's apartment.  I think some of the attractions - like the level of detail on Pirates there - bring emotion as well.

Thank you - not the only set of matching dresses to appear in this trip report!  

Hoping to get another update done this evening, but we shall see


----------



## hokieinpa

What a fun afternoon in Downtown Disney!



TheMaxRebo said:


>



We got this set for my dad for Christmas this year - he's a big fan of the show and I thought it was too funny to pass up!



TheMaxRebo said:


> I also enjoyed the new Force Awakens version of the Millennium Falcon - featuring old man Han Solo Lego figure:



Annnnd my in laws got Nate this set for Christmas. He's 5 years old and in no way can he handle a project of this scope but I think I'll have fun building it and he'll enjoy playing with the finished project!



TheMaxRebo said:


> Which is too bad, as he missed out on meeting with @Leshaface and her family who were also visiting and it worked out to meet up at DTD tonight:



Fun meet!! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Eventually we were in and heading under the train station and into the park - and the first time you round that bend and see Main St (and the Matterhorn, which we could see before the Castle) it was definitely a bit emotional. Also made sure to checked for the light in Walt's apartment above the Fire Station (which I still get a bit chocked up about just thinking about)



Every TR I read about visiting Disneyland has this same moment. I can only imagine what it must feel like to walk the same streets at Walt!


The breakfast at Plaza Inn sounds like a great place for lots of characters (and such a variety! Minnie and Pooh and Hook and FG??) but I find buffets very overwhelming with little kids. I always feel like I'm going to miss a character when I'm getting food.

Very cute picture with Goofy all decked out for Halloween!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hokieinpa said:


> What a fun afternoon in Downtown Disney!
> 
> We got this set for my dad for Christmas this year - he's a big fan of the show and I thought it was too funny to pass up!
> 
> Annnnd my in laws got Nate this set for Christmas. He's 5 years old and in no way can he handle a project of this scope but I think I'll have fun building it and he'll enjoy playing with the finished project!
> 
> Fun meet!!
> 
> Every TR I read about visiting Disneyland has this same moment. I can only imagine what it must feel like to walk the same streets at Walt!
> 
> The breakfast at Plaza Inn sounds like a great place for lots of characters (and such a variety! Minnie and Pooh and Hook and FG??) but I find buffets very overwhelming with little kids. I always feel like I'm going to miss a character when I'm getting food.
> 
> Very cute picture with Goofy all decked out for Halloween!



It was a good afternoon/evening getting in some Disney feels without going to a park - between Trader Sam's, Downtown Disney, Uva Bar, and meeting Alicia and family - it was a good time!

wow, that would be a big lego set for a 5 year old!   Though I have to say, I did the train one with Peter and it was over 200 pieces and he focused pretty good on it - I was surprised.  So maybe he can "help" a bit more than you think 

Definitely a lot of emotions to walk past Walt's apartment for the first time after all the planning and anticipation.

that's what it felt like, - we had to rush to get food, get back through the obstacle course that was kids and characters between the buffet and our table, and make sure we didn't miss any at our table.  Still fun, but a bit stressful

Thank you!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 21 - Disneyland - Part 2*
*October 15th*
*Free Churros are the Best Churros!*​
First, I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday and want to wish you all the best for a magical 2016!

Second, I did find a picture of the kids with Minnie from the breakfast - apparently I took it with my phone instead of the camera for some reason.  Anyway, please find it below for your enjoyment:





Third, apologies for lack of update here - just been busy with the holiday (we traveled to Judi's family, met up with 5 siblings and their families, etc. - just not a lot of downtime) ... but I have enough pictures prepped for at least a few updates so hope to get a number done in short order!

on to the trip report .....

We left off having met Halloween Goofy in Town Square after Judi had procured Fast Passes for both Radiator Springs Racers and the Anna & Elsa meet for later in the day over at California Adventure - so now it was time to actually get to an attraction at Disneyland ....

... well, not quite yet.  There were a few places that I knew I wanted to get photos of the family at, and we came across one that had a relatively short line for the photopass photographer - so we only got as far as the Partner's Statue.  The photographer did a good job getting a number of poses:















And some neat Magic Shots:








After that slight detour, we were finally going to head towards attractions.  We decided to focus on Tomorrowland for this morning figuring we could get through what we wanted to there in the time we had left in the morning.  First up was to obtain fastpasses for Space Mountain.  Then we agreed to take turns riding Buzz Lightyear Space Ranger Spin.  Maybe not the typical "first ride at Disneyland" - but it was one we wanted to do to compare to the WDW version.  So, first I went with Olivia and Peter and got a rider swap for Judi to ride after.











We all rode in one car, meaning Peter controlled the spinning level - which negatively impacted my score of course (along with my lack of skill, but still ....)





Then Judi rode and Olivia went with her again - though I have no photographic evidence to prove this.

Overall, while still not a perfect attraction we did enjoy this version better than the one at WDW.  The ability to lift the guns helps and it just seemed to work better and was better maintained (something that would become a bit of a theme)

Afterward we stopped by a stand to get a bottle of cold water as it was already starting to get pretty hot.  And the CM working the stand mentioned that he is allowed to share some pixie dust a few times a day and pixedusted us a free Churro!   Now, I enjoy a normal Churro, but a free Churro?  That tasted that much sweeter!






  (it was one Churro he broke in pieces)

Coming up next, we ride multiple vehicles and then move parks!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 22 - Disneyland - Part 3*
*October 15th*
*Olivia makes the right call*​
After the free Churro we still had a bit of time to wait until our Space Mountain FP window so we decided to head to another attraction that I was looking forward to comparing to the WDW version (though in the end, there wasn't much comparison).  So with that, we were off to Autopia!

As Emma was too small we did rider swap again, this time first Judi rode while Olivia drove (scary thought)





(you can see the excitement and utter joy on Judi's face  )

The rest of us waited by the exit as we were instructed to take the rider swap car through the exit to the CM on the platform.   There is a pretty neat view there where you can see the entrance to the Submarine ride, the Monorail Track and Matterhorn behind:





Then I took a spin with Peter - while he could have driven he indicated he wanted to ride ... which made it hard for me to take pictures, with this being the only two that came out:








I have to say that I really like the Autopia ride here - much more than the Speedway at WDW.  The layout of the track is more interesting and there are a lot more details, just as fun signs (like the one shown above) - including one for "mouse crossing" with little mouse holes on either side of the track.  It is also cool as you wind around under the monorail track (and can see some monorails go by) and also other tracks that are no longer in use - for the now closed People Mover and Rocket Rods (you can see some of the tracks in the above photo as well).  Just a much more fun ride!

Finally it was time to ride Space Mountain.  I was excited to experience the ride in Disneyland - just as the ride vehicles are different (2 people side by side vs the single toboggan style at WDW) but also because this time of year had the Ghost Galaxy Overlay!   Again we were doing rider swap with Olivia going to ride with me first and then Judi would go.   First, Olivia posed by the Ghost Galaxy sign:





Excitement definitely builds as you wind your way through the structure and watch people shot off into space:





In fact, excitement built too much that Olivia decided she didn't want to ride.  She had ridden Space Mountain at WDW so I thought she'd be fine and tried to encourage her but the thought of the ghosts and images from the signs were just too much for her .... we we went out a chicken exit and found Judi and the other kids.  Then I went back in to ride (and got a rider swap for Judi as wasn't sure we would both fit within the FP window) and eventually got on the ride.

And I have to say that Olivia was 100% right in not riding.  I loved it but it was pretty darn scary.  This wasn't fun ghosts like in the Haunted Mansion or anything, these were giant flame demons that took swipes at you combined with pretty intense music.  She really would have been scared.

Judi then took her turn and fully agreed that Olivia made the ride call - and we definitely let her know that so she didn't feel bad about "chickening Out".   

Included with our PP was the ride photos - which have this neat boarder to them, but as both Judi and I wound up in the last row of our respective cars, you can't see us very well (that woman in the front of Judi's car seems a bit scared) 








While we were taking turns riding, Peter had fallen asleep in the stroller, and Olivia and Emma were playing with the giant stone ball that floats/spins on water they have in Tomorrowland:





At this point we needed to head to California Adventure for our first FastPass over there

TTFN


----------



## hokieinpa

Great family picture in front of the partners statue!

Is there a height requirement for Buzz at DL? I have zero skills in any kind of shooting game so your score impresses me!

It sounds like Olivia made the right choice in skipping out on Space - not very "not so scary" it seems!


----------



## DisMom1981

I love the scared woman in front of Judi's SM rocket- hil-arious.

Good call on taking the time to wait for some Disneyland PP pictures.  It's so easy to get caught up in the race of the crowds and attractions and the "I'm not waiting in line for a picture"- something I wish we had done more of with all the awesome photo ops at WDW during the Christmas visit.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Hello! I've been binge reading .  Loving your report,   your family is beautiful!  DLR was our first Disney home, so we've been there more than WDW.  I love the original charm.  Looking forward to more as I dream about our Christmas trip there this year.

Looks like you had a great time in San Diego! California beaches are the best.
Trader Sam's looks fun!  I'm not sure what you meant by effects.  Do they set off something when you order?


----------



## horse11

Love the family pictures by the statue with the Castle in the background. Since you now have been to both Parks which Castle do you like best? Mk at Disneyworld  or the Castle at Disneyland?
So cool about Space mountain!!! Wish they would have done that at MK in DisneyWorld!!!


----------



## khertz

I was wondering about the overlays at Space Mountain. It sounds really cool! But also sounds like it was definitely a good idea for Olivia to skip it. On its own, it's more intense than Space in WDW already, but combined with scary ghost images, she might have been scarred for life!!

Cute photopass pics.


----------



## annie170

That's an awesome family pic with the partners statue.  I love the girls' matching dresses.  I used to do that with my girls when they were young.

Free churros!  Score!

I'm curious why they don't do the overlays with Space Mountain in WDW.  Is Halloween the only time of year they do the overlays?


----------



## missangelalexis

Happy New Year!

I'm glad you found a picture with Minnie..so cute!

Love all the PP pictures, they came out great!

So nice that the CM offered you a free churro, can't turn that down 

I definitely think Olivia made a good choice in chickening out as well. It's such a cool ride but I'm sure she would have been scared.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hokieinpa said:


> Great family picture in front of the partners statue!
> 
> Is there a height requirement for Buzz at DL? I have zero skills in any kind of shooting game so your score impresses me!
> 
> It sounds like Olivia made the right choice in skipping out on Space - not very "not so scary" it seems!



Thank you!  That was definitely one spot I wanted some pictures and I think they come out pretty well!  Overall we were pretty happy with the PP photographers we had at DLR - at least the ones on the street (hit or miss at the character meets, etc.)

No, there is not a height requirement for Buzz at DL (though we didn't bring Emma on it as I don't think you can have someone on a lap, but not 100% positive

To be fair, they never indicated it wasn't scary ... just usually things are a little toned down at Disney, but this definitely wasn't.  And I know she liked regular Space Mountain at WDW, so didn't want her to miss out - but she definitely made the right call!




DisMom1981 said:


> I love the scared woman in front of Judi's SM rocket- hil-arious.
> 
> Good call on taking the time to wait for some Disneyland PP pictures.  It's so easy to get caught up in the race of the crowds and attractions and the "I'm not waiting in line for a picture"- something I wish we had done more of with all the awesome photo ops at WDW during the Christmas visit.



yeah - she definitely shows the fright on her face.  I was surprised how intense the projections and music and evertthing was ... seemed like something more for Universal Horror Nights, not something at Disney!

There were a few places I know I wanted to get pictures and I think we did a good job - missed a few, but got a lot of the main ones.  I think because I am usually the one behind the camera I push for more photopass pictures so that I am at least in a couple of pictures 




MAGICFOR2 said:


> Hello! I've been binge reading .  Loving your report,   your family is beautiful!  DLR was our first Disney home, so we've been there more than WDW.  I love the original charm.  Looking forward to more as I dream about our Christmas trip there this year.
> 
> Looks like you had a great time in San Diego! California beaches are the best.
> Trader Sam's looks fun!  I'm not sure what you meant by effects.  Do they set off something when you order?



  Thanks so much for joining in - and thank you for the complement!

Despite how similar the main parks are there definitely is a different feel between WDW and DLR.  I am a tourist to both places and I am sure the difference is even bigger to people that had DLR as just their local/home park to then get to the massiveness that is WDW!

This was our first time to California at all and the kids first time to/in the Pacific Ocean (Judi and I had gone to Neuva Vaerta once before to the beaches, and once to Seattle, though didn't go in the water there) - the beaches where really nice, at least the ones we went to.  I think some Florida beaches give it a run for it's money - but they are definitely more hit-or-miss

So there are certain drinks that if you order them "effects" go off in the bar.  So in the animated gif the volcano erupting in the picture happens because someone ordered the Krakatoa Punch

Per wikipedia, the drinks and corresponding effects are:

Shipwreck on the Rocks → The ship in a bottle above the bar encounters stormy seas and begins to sink.
Krakatoa Punch → The serene Polynesian scene outside the faux window shows a storm gathering as the volcano begins to erupt.
Shrunken Zombie Head → Certain barstools will begin lowering toward the floor. (Bartenders can also just mess with customers by doing this independently of drink orders.)
Uh Oa! → The bartender rings a bell and people begin chanting "Uh OA! Uh OA! Uh OA OA OA!" and employees spray water into the air so it feels like it's beginning to rain.
Draft Beer → Beer draft handles are carved tiki heads with lighted eyes. When a bartender pulls a draft, tiki drums and chants begin to play. The more drafts that are pulled in succession, the faster the drums and chanting.

There are different effects at the new Trader Sam's at the Polynesian in WDW


----------



## TheMaxRebo

horse11 said:


> Love the family pictures by the statue with the Castle in the background. Since you now have been to both Parks which Castle do you like best? Mk at Disneyworld  or the Castle at Disneyland?
> So cool about Space mountain!!! Wish they would have done that at MK in DisneyWorld!!!



Thank you!  As for the two Castles, I probably have a bit of a politically correct view in that I like them both but view them differently.  

Sleeping Beauty Castle/Disneyland: To me this is more the entrance to Fantasyland rather than the center of the park.  As you walk down Main St. you can see it in the distance, but it doesn't seem like a destination or "weenie" (The term Walk used)

Cinderella Castle: This is, to me, the center/focal point of all of Walt Disney World.  You can see it from outside the park and seems like more of a destination in it's own right.  

If I had to pick one it would be Cinderella Castle as it is more impressive and makes for tons of great angles for photos, etc. - plus you can eat in it!  Though, might be because it was my first Disney castle, and you never forget your first 




khertz said:


> I was wondering about the overlays at Space Mountain. It sounds really cool! But also sounds like it was definitely a good idea for Olivia to skip it. On its own, it's more intense than Space in WDW already, but combined with scary ghost images, she might have been scarred for life!!
> 
> Cute photopass pics.



I was very excited to experience the overlay and it did not disappoint - if anything more immersive/impressive than I was expecting.  But also more intense than I was expecting.  This was not fun/scary - this was scary-scary ... in some ways, fairly un-Disney like.  Olivia definitely made the right call!

Thanks!




annie170 said:


> That's an awesome family pic with the partners statue.  I love the girls' matching dresses.  I used to do that with my girls when they were young.
> 
> Free churros!  Score!
> 
> I'm curious why they don't do the overlays with Space Mountain in WDW.  Is Halloween the only time of year they do the overlays?



Thank you!  This was the first trip we really did the matching dresses but it was fun.  Not sure for how long we can/will do it, but the girls seem into it so we are going to ride it as long as we can!

Free always tastes better!

As for the overlay, they also have the Nightmare Before Christmas overlay to the Haunted Mansion that is home for Halloween and Christmas time.  And they just started having a Hyperspace Mountain overlay for Space Mountain that is part of the Season of the Force (Star Wars) event - and I hear/read it is even better than the Ghost Galaxy one (and is making me wish we got to experience that).

My understanding of why they do the overlays at DLR by not WDW is that DLR is more of a locals park so a) people have already experienced the "regular" version and ii) this is something new to keep them coming back - whereas WDW is a "once in a lifetime trip" for a lot of people (much more than DLR) so they don't want people to miss out on the "regular" version if this is their only trip

I know they started to do the Jingle Cruise overlay for the Jungle Cruise at WDW, but that doesn't fundamentally change the experience like either of the overlays at DLR




missangelalexis said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> I'm glad you found a picture with Minnie..so cute!
> 
> Love all the PP pictures, they came out great!
> 
> So nice that the CM offered you a free churro, can't turn that down
> 
> I definitely think Olivia made a good choice in chickening out as well. It's such a cool ride but I'm sure she would have been scared.



Happy New Year to you Alexis!

I am glad I found that picture too - not sure how I missed it the first time, but oh well!

Thanks!  Overall I was pretty happy with the PP photographers at DLR - at least the ones on the street seemed to make sure you got a lot of photos in different poses, etc. - better odds to get a least a couple of good ones 

Definitely nice.  Seemed a little odd how he pointed out that he is allowed/required to give out a few a day or something ... but hey, I am not complaining!

She really would have been scared - that type of thing bothers her a lot more than thrill rides.  Over the holidays we were at a local mall and inside they had a 5 story ropes course that she did with Judi, and no problem with that ... but ghosts and stuff like that bother her.  That is why she hasn't done Tower of Terror yet - the drop part she would be fine with but not the ghosts or even just the scene setting in the boiler room, etc.


----------



## Li Li

Fantastic pics as usual!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Li Li said:


> Fantastic pics as usual!



Thank you!  Mostly just use our little point-n-shoot so I think I do ok given that


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 23 - Disneyland - Part 4*
*October 16th*
*Um, I think someone is missing*​
We did get through most of our "must dos" for Tomorrowland and it was now time to head over to Disney California Adventure as we had the first of our FP coming ready.  Apparently we were in a bit of a rush as I don't have much documentation before reaching our first destination.  Plus we needed to make a costume change for the girls 

We were headed to meet with their favorite sisters who were featured in a little known movie called Frozen (you probably haven't heard of it).  Anyway, at Disneyland they meet inside the Disney Animation building and it is referred to as Anna & Elsa’s Royal Welcome.  It's an interesting set up as there are a number of attractions inside the building and the line for meeting the sisters is basically right in the middle of it.  It is also interesting in that it is a FP only attraction - but they don't have signs or anything right at the line so you'd have tons of people come up and try to get in line only to be told they need a FP and then they get confused and all sorts of fun stuff.

Anyway, the room is pretty neat as it is full of projection screens that feature elements from different Disney animated movies and they all interact/related to each other.  Also some go from sketches to full drawings, etc.  I haven't been on a Disney Cruise but it feels to me similar to effects they have in Animator's Palate.  I took quite a bit of video of it, and this gif has a sample of the effects:





Even with the FP we had to wait over 30 mins which was kind of annoying but is what it is.  While the main line is in the middle of the room, when you are close to the front the call you forward to wait in a short line before entering the room.  While on this short line was one of the highlights of the trip for me as the CM working that line was wonderful!  I wish I had gotten a clearer picture of him (that included his name tag as the memory is getting fuzzy):





He was just so into his role and entertained the kids - he and Olivia had a lot of playful back-and-forths.  I do remember he was from Switzerland and I think his accent fit into the line to meet Scandinavian royalty (I know Switzerland isn't Scandinavian, but just that type of accent seemed to fit).  He was the bearer of some bad news in that apparently Anna had to help Kristoff with something so we would only be meeting Elsa






We were informed that she would be back later if we wanted to come back again later .... though, the challenge with that is this is a FP only attraction so you can't really just come back later.  I was rather afraid Peter would get pretty upset as he is truly an Anna kinda guy - but I think we downplayed it and just build up other things and stuff to minimize the impact and he did ok.

Fortunately who we met was probably the best friend of Elsa I've ever seen - or at least the most interactive - so that took the sting out of things.

First Peter and Olivia went up and then Judi walked Emma up.  It was pretty funny as she just held Elsa's hands but was really distracted by myself and the PhotoPass Photopgrapher taking pictures so she isn't looking at Elsa for much of the conversation.  It did lead to some cute and funny pictures - first a gif I got:





The a picture I got of the PP photographer taking her picture and then the shots the PP got:













Then some group PP shots:








and one last hug from Olivia:





It was definitely disappointing to to meet the girls together as we are yet to do this (they had already separate them at WDW before we met them ... hopefully they have them together at the new M&G at EPCOT.  But it was still a good meet and glad we did it!

After this we were getting a bit hungry so we started heading to the Cove Bar as there was one thing Judi and I really wanted to try.  On the way we did see a bit of entertainment:





While the streetmosphere is definitely different here than at MGM in WDW, I definitely still enjoyed that type of thing!

The other thing that happened on the way is that Peter and Emma fell asleep:





Which worked out ok as they were getting hot and tired - and then we had a bit of a wait at the Cove Bar.  They are doing some renovations there which maybe impacted seating - but seems like they just always have a bit of a line.  While we waited Judi and Olivia went to get ice cream ... you know, just to set the stage in our stomachs a bit.  Overall we had to wait close to 40 mins - but I think it was worth it.  I think it took a little extra while as we needed a table we could fit the open stroller at/near with the younger two still asleep.

Finally we were led to a table with a pretty nice view of the pier ... and I tried to get artistic with a photo angle:





I ordered a beer - which was an Oktoberfest from a local brewery, Karl Strauss - solid, if unspectatular:





Judi ordered the Pimms Punch, which should have been right up her alley but that she really didn't like:





(also, points to the guy in the back wearing the crown.  Side story - the bathrooms for the Cove Bar are shared with Ariel's Grotto so you go down the stairs to the grotto to get to them, so there were a stack of those crowns out that everyone basically grabbed from on the way back from the bathroom. ... the more you know)

Olivia ordered the Fresh Lemonade with Wildberry Foam, which was actually really good!





And now the real reason we came to the Cove Bar - the Lobster Nachos:






This was basically our reaction:





yeah, these were awesome!  Definitely worth the wait!!!  Lots of lobster on it too!

I then ordered another beer, which was the IPA also from Karl Strauss and I liked it better:





Judi couldn't finish her other drink and had them swap it out for the Raspberry Ginger Mohito.  She liked this better but it still wasn't great.  I have to say that I was looking up online to make sure what we ordered and her drinks definitely look a bit different in other pictures - so I am wondering if it was more the bartender that was the issue)





Peter and Emma slept through the whole thing.

Coming up - we take advantage of them sleeping and have Olivia go on some rides!

TTFN


----------



## missangelalexis

That really is a bummer that you didn't get to meet Anna. I don't get why they think it's cool to do that, especially when it's advertised as being both of them. But the pics with Elsa came out great and I'm glad the interaction made up for the lack of Anna.

I agree, the streetmosphere at CA is really fun!

Ah I wish we were able to get to Cove Bar on our trip, but it was always crowded. I think the renovation has opened up more space. I'm glad you waited and enjoyed it! The nachos look incredible!


----------



## OregonMomToWDW

When we went to Disneyland in 2014, Anna and Elsa were still meeting in Fantasyland. The wait was about 3 hours. We knew we were going to see them in WDW, so most of us didn't want to meet them, except my 18 year old son. When the rest of us went back to the hotel, he decided to wait in the 120 minute line. We thought he was crazy, but he wanted a picture with both of them. People kept asking if he was holding a space for his family, and he would tell them that they were back at the hotel. The wait ended up only being an hour and he loved that meet and greet so much.

I am sorry your kids didn't get to meet them both together.

I have never been able to convince the kids to stop for the lobster nachos. Might have to try to talk them into it. None of them are real nacho eaters.

Loving the trip report.


----------



## afwdwfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> Third, apologies for lack of update here - just been busy with the holiday


Don't apologize.  I appreciate you not leaving me too far behind. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> well, not quite yet. There were a few places that I knew I wanted to get photos of the family at, and we came across one that had a relatively short line for the photopass photographer - so we only got as far as the Partner's Statue. The photographer did a good job getting a number of poses:


Come on, Dad!  Enough pictures, let's go ride something!!!! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Afterward we stopped by a stand to get a bottle of cold water as it was already starting to get pretty hot. And the CM working the stand mentioned that he is allowed to share some pixie dust a few times a day and pixedusted us a free Churro! Now, I enjoy a normal Churro, but a free Churro? That tasted that much sweeter!


Free churro???  Heck yeah!!!!



TheMaxRebo said:


> After the free Churro we still had a bit of time to wait until our Space Mountain FP window so we decided to head to another attraction that I was looking forward to comparing to the WDW version (though in the end, there wasn't much comparison). So with that, we were off to Autopia!


Definitely no comparison to the WDW version.  After experiencing it DL, I'm even more in favor of bulldozing it at WDW and putting something better there. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Then I took a spin with Peter - while he could have driven he indicated he wanted to ride ... which made it hard for me to take pictures, with this being the only two that came out:


You're on a rail... just let go of the wheel and take all the pictures you want!



TheMaxRebo said:


> In fact, excitement built too much that Olivia decided she didn't want to ride. She had ridden Space Mountain at WDW so I thought she'd be fine and tried to encourage her but the thought of the ghosts and images from the signs were just too much for her .... we we went out a chicken exit and found Judi and the other kids. Then I went back in to ride (and got a rider swap for Judi as wasn't sure we would both fit within the FP window) and eventually got on the ride.
> 
> And I have to say that Olivia was 100% right in not riding. I loved it but it was pretty darn scary. This wasn't fun ghosts like in the Haunted Mansion or anything, these were giant flame demons that took swipes at you combined with pretty intense music. She really would have been scared.


I'm glad that it apparently worked out for the best that she didn't ride.  I'd like to see the overlay on it, but I had no idea it was that elaborate!  I figured it was just some sound effects and maybe a little bit of lighting. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Even with the FP we had to wait over 30 mins which was kind of annoying but is what it is


Well, with no standby line, you're basically being given an FP for the standby line. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> He was the bearer of some bad news in that apparently Anna had to help Kristoff with something so we would only be meeting Elsa


Oh no... this really stinks. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Fortunately who we met was probably the best friend of Elsa I've ever seen - or at least the most interactive - so that took the sting out of things.


I think she had to be more interactive.  She didn't have Anna there to pick up the slack.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Judi couldn't finish her other drink and had them swap it out for the Raspberry Ginger Mohito. She liked this better but it still wasn't great. I have to say that I was looking up online to make sure what we ordered and her drinks definitely look a bit different in other pictures - so I am wondering if it was more the bartender that was the issue)


Sorry the drinks weren't up to par.  I'd say it seems like a likely possibility that the bartender was definitely to blame.  At least the nachos made it worthwhile.


----------



## Lauren1027

The lobster nachos were the one thing I super regret not getting at DCA! I had it on my list of have-to-try things, but after our lunch at Carthay Circle, I was just too stuffed for the rest of the day. I also never got to try a Disneyland corn dog, churro, or Tigger tail because I ate at too many table service restaurants and was full all the time. Oh well, at least I have stuff on my list to try for next time!

Kind of a little late to the game, but we had the same issues with character interactions. While I found that there were so much more than at WDW, it was so chaotic and we had so much misinformation from cast members as to where they would be and when they would be coming back, that we missed out on lots of opportunities. Skeleton Goofy was one that we wanted SO bad, but every time we saw him, his line was cut off, and when asked when he would return, it seems we always got the wrong information.

Still had an amazing time though and absolutely loved Disneyland. Your trip looks like its going great so far! Can't wait to read the rest.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thank you!  That was definitely one spot I wanted some pictures and I think they come out pretty well!  Overall we were pretty happy with the PP photographers we had at DLR - at least the ones on the street (hit or miss at the character meets, etc.)
> 
> No, there is not a height requirement for Buzz at DL (though we didn't bring Emma on it as I don't think you can have someone on a lap, but not 100% positive
> 
> To be fair, they never indicated it wasn't scary ... just usually things are a little toned down at Disney, but this definitely wasn't.  And I know she liked regular Space Mountain at WDW, so didn't want her to miss out - but she definitely made the right call!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah - she definitely shows the fright on her face.  I was surprised how intense the projections and music and evertthing was ... seemed like something more for Universal Horror Nights, not something at Disney!
> 
> There were a few places I know I wanted to get pictures and I think we did a good job - missed a few, but got a lot of the main ones.  I think because I am usually the one behind the camera I push for more photopass pictures so that I am at least in a couple of pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for joining in - and thank you for the complement!
> 
> Despite how similar the main parks are there definitely is a different feel between WDW and DLR.  I am a tourist to both places and I am sure the difference is even bigger to people that had DLR as just their local/home park to then get to the massiveness that is WDW!
> 
> This was our first time to California at all and the kids first time to/in the Pacific Ocean (Judi and I had gone to Neuva Vaerta once before to the beaches, and once to Seattle, though didn't go in the water there) - the beaches where really nice, at least the ones we went to.  I think some Florida beaches give it a run for it's money - but they are definitely more hit-or-miss
> 
> So there are certain drinks that if you order them "effects" go off in the bar.  So in the animated gif the volcano erupting in the picture happens because someone ordered the Krakatoa Punch
> 
> Per wikipedia, the drinks and corresponding effects are:
> 
> Shipwreck on the Rocks → The ship in a bottle above the bar encounters stormy seas and begins to sink.
> Krakatoa Punch → The serene Polynesian scene outside the faux window shows a storm gathering as the volcano begins to erupt.
> Shrunken Zombie Head → Certain barstools will begin lowering toward the floor. (Bartenders can also just mess with customers by doing this independently of drink orders.)
> Uh Oa! → The bartender rings a bell and people begin chanting "Uh OA! Uh OA! Uh OA OA OA!" and employees spray water into the air so it feels like it's beginning to rain.
> Draft Beer → Beer draft handles are carved tiki heads with lighted eyes. When a bartender pulls a draft, tiki drums and chants begin to play. The more drafts that are pulled in succession, the faster the drums and chanting.
> 
> There are different effects at the new Trader Sam's at the Polynesian in WDW





TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks so much for joining in - and thank you for the complement!
> 
> Despite how similar the main parks are there definitely is a different feel between WDW and DLR.  I am a tourist to both places and I am sure the difference is even bigger to people that had DLR as just their local/home park to then get to the massiveness that is WDW!
> 
> This was our first time to California at all and the kids first time to/in the Pacific Ocean (Judi and I had gone to Neuva Vaerta once before to the beaches, and once to Seattle, though didn't go in the water there) - the beaches where really nice, at least the ones we went to.  I think some Florida beaches give it a run for it's money - but they are definitely more hit-or-miss
> 
> So there are certain drinks that if you order them "effects" go off in the bar.  So in the animated gif the volcano erupting in the picture happens because someone ordered the Krakatoa Punch
> 
> Per wikipedia, the drinks and corresponding effects are:
> 
> Shipwreck on the Rocks → The ship in a bottle above the bar encounters stormy seas and begins to sink.
> Krakatoa Punch → The serene Polynesian scene outside the faux window shows a storm gathering as the volcano begins to erupt.
> Shrunken Zombie Head → Certain barstools will begin lowering toward the floor. (Bartenders can also just mess with customers by doing this independently of drink orders.)
> Uh Oa! → The bartender rings a bell and people begin chanting "Uh OA! Uh OA! Uh OA OA OA!" and employees spray water into the air so it feels like it's beginning to rain.
> Draft Beer → Beer draft handles are carved tiki heads with lighted eyes. When a bartender pulls a draft, tiki drums and chants begin to play. The more drafts that are pulled in succession, the faster the drums and chanting.
> 
> There are different effects at the new Trader Sam's at the Polynesian in WDW



Wow!  I had no idea it could be that fun!  Thanks for the info.   I would agree about FL, i'm sure.  I have only been to Cocoa Beach for a quick peek.  One thing about San Diego is that it gets cold in May and June at the beach.  I'm pretty sure not in FL.


----------



## SparkleMommy

Following... Your kids are adorable! Love the tie dyed matching shirts... and your wife's 'new' short hair cut is super cute!


----------



## SparkleMommy

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Chapter 6 - Travel Day(s) - Part 3*
> *October 10th*
> *Luggage Riding as an Olympic Sport!*​
> After finishing our lunch, we headed to our gate - and Peter decided to get his carry-on there by riding on it (thus the name of this chapter):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got to the gate and got our gate check tickets for 2 of the car seats (they were together in the red back you can see on the stroller in the gif above) as well as the stroller and in fairly short order they said that we could head onto the plane. So Judi took the kids ahead while I had to manage the stroller with bags and car seats ... and of course the bag with the car seats it was too wade to get through the door onto the gateway so I got stuck while they were ahead and didn't notice
> 
> And of course now people behind me were trying to get through as well - so I quickly unloaded the stroller, literally though the bag with the car seats through the door, got the stroller through and reloaded and headed down the gateway.  Got to the bottom of the ramp and left the car seats and stroller we were gate checking and then took the third car seat onto the plane with me along with one of the rolling bags and headed back to our seats.  We tend to try to be close to the back of the plane due to:
> 1) Closer to the bathrooms and little kids tend to have to go a lot
> b) when leaving the plane easier to go at the end since we have to unhook the car seat and just a lot of stuff to bring back
> iii) greater chance of there being extra open seats so we can spread out a bit more​
> So I get to the back and start to strap the car seat into the window seat in our row when all of a sudden the announce over the loudspeaker that I need to come back to the front of the plane.   Did I mention we were in the back of the plane?  So I basically had to swim upstream the entire way back to the front of the plan while everyone else was trying to come on to the plane and get settled ... so I roughly looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out that the staff could not figure out how to fold up our stroller.  Of course this is not our normal stroller, so I couldn't figure it out either and had to call Judi.  Fortunately she answered and walked me through it ... and we definitely didn't make the same mistake on the way back.
> 
> So we strapped Peter into the car seat and I sat on that side of the plane along with Olivia as well and Judi was in the aisle seat on the other side of the aisle holding Emma - who was quite squirmy.  Made us wish we had paid for a 5th seat for her.  Prior to take off, Peter struggled to tell when we were on the ground vs flying, especially for take off and asked roughly 3,267 times if we were flying while still on the ground waiting for our chance. So that started to get annoying.
> 
> Fortunately for us, the middle seat next to Judi was open so once we were in the air she shifted over and Emma had her own seat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was still squirmy and trying to get out of the seat and would unbuckle so ultimately we strapped her in the car seat and let Peter be in a regular seat.  She even fell asleep for a few hours - and that totally helped - like a lot.
> 
> For the trip we had gotten new Kids Kindles for Peter and Olivia and I loaded it up with movies for them to watch and to prep for what was at Disneyland (including Cars and Bug's Life and Nightmare Before Christmas) - but ran into an issue in that we couldn't really hear out of the headphones even with the volume turned all the way up.  Apparently this is a thing with them and sometimes if you have headphones with really long connectors it can help, but still, not great.  Definitely something I wish we had tested out before the flights.  They did have coloring books and we packed a ton of snacks so that helped.
> 
> All-in-all, the flight wasn't too bad - and certainly not as bad as I feared.  After landing in San Diego we went to retrieve our one checked bag and then I had to figure out where the pick-up was for Budget Rental Car (all of the rental car locations are off site at the San Diego Airport).  Finally found where the rental car shuttles pick up was but there wasn't a dedicated spot for any individual ones so just waitng and walked back and forth checking each shuttle that came in.  Felt like the Budget one took a while, but eventually it showed up and then it took about 7 minutes to get there.  he driver asked if anyone was a Fastbreak member, and I said I was so he radioed ahead and then I was able to just pick up my keys at the window of the building while everyone else had to go in and get in line - so that definitely helped!   Our car was a Kia Sedona minivan.  Never been in one, but it was pretty nice and definitely met our needs.
> 
> I went back to pick up Judi and the kids, installed all the car seats, and then we were off ....


 
You can get noise cancelling headphones made especially for this issue- I had that problem on an plane once.  I bought adult and kid ones on Amazon for our plane trip last time and they worked beautifully! The kids ones even come in colors. And I found them to be more comfortable than regular headphones (they look like old fashion ones that go over your head instead of ear buds).


----------



## horse11

Love the Elsa pictures with your family!!! She really is a very pretty Elsa but her personality makes her even prettier!! I loved how she got down to the children's level!! She seems so personable. 
OMG Lobster Nachos!!! You are killing me here lol!!!! These look AMAZING!!!!


----------



## hokieinpa

It looks like a fun meet with Elsa - too bad Anna couldn't make it out. Very nice play turning Peter's attention to something else!

Great atmosphere at the Cove Bar. And those nachos look amazing!


----------



## khertz

Bummer about no Anna, but the pictures with Elsa still came out great! I love the girls' dresses and oh my gosh, Emma's sweet little face and curls are just so precious!!

Ooh, those nachos look like they would definitely hit the spot!! Bonus to 2 kids sleeping, 2 less people to share with.


----------



## DisMom1981

Great PP pics with Elsa but bummer about Anna.

Is streetmosphere a legit Disney word?  I haven't seen that before- it's a good one!

Does Olivia use a stroller or walk now?  I haven't paid attention to your pics- just the double stroller?


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Sweet pics with Elsa.  Too bad Anna was missing.  

Yumm!  Those lobster nachos look delicious!


----------



## wsssup

My late night reading material at work.
Love your descriptive words. Chocked on my drink nearly mate reading your back to the front of the plane event. 
The assasins creed nod , priceless lol.

Look forward to the rest
Cheers
Adam


----------



## nilla

How did I miss that this TR started?

Oh yeah, it's on the DLR threads.  At least, that will be my excuse 

Anyway, I'm late, but I'm in!  Now I just have to read it!


----------



## DLo

Just randomly found your tr when looking for some Disneyland info . I have a big birthday this year and have been saying I want to go to Disneyland for it for a couple of years now. My DH is not as big of a Disney fan but we both love San Diego . I just mentioned yesterday a plan c ( plan b is WDW food and wine ) could be San Diego / Anaheim / San Diego so this popped up at just the right time ! It will be a wee bit different for us as it would be an adults only trip but would be the same week you went . ( plan d is adventures by Disney southern cal trip ) 

We were in Carlsbad for our anniversary in Sept. Ate the pizza port there and at pacific coast grill but for dinner . We went to the zoo instead of the safari - we kayaked in la jolla cove - so hit some of the similar spots . 

While I haven't been to WDW as much as you , we have been many times and I have always wanted to go to Disneyland - even at my age ( which will not be revealed at this time ) 

Enjoying this tr and looking forward to more as I think you have me talked into sd/dl now !


----------



## TheMaxRebo

missangelalexis said:


> That really is a bummer that you didn't get to meet Anna. I don't get why they think it's cool to do that, especially when it's advertised as being both of them. But the pics with Elsa came out great and I'm glad the interaction made up for the lack of Anna.
> 
> I agree, the streetmosphere at CA is really fun!
> 
> Ah I wish we were able to get to Cove Bar on our trip, but it was always crowded. I think the renovation has opened up more space. I'm glad you waited and enjoyed it! The nachos look incredible!



Yeah, we were kind of annoyed - especially with the system there that you have to have a FP, etc.  It got worded that this was not typical, but also not that unusual - but what are you going to do.  At least Peter seemed not too upset and Elsa was good.  Otherwise I think I would have protested more.

I love the streemosphere there and at DHS (and really hope that doesn't lessen after the construction of the new lands is completed there) - just something unique!

From talking to the hostess there the Cove Bar generally just is always crowded (we asked if we should come back later but were informed that the wait stays pretty steady) - definitely hope the renovations help this out!





OregonMomToWDW said:


> When we went to Disneyland in 2014, Anna and Elsa were still meeting in Fantasyland. The wait was about 3 hours. We knew we were going to see them in WDW, so most of us didn't want to meet them, except my 18 year old son. When the rest of us went back to the hotel, he decided to wait in the 120 minute line. We thought he was crazy, but he wanted a picture with both of them. People kept asking if he was holding a space for his family, and he would tell them that they were back at the hotel. The wait ended up only being an hour and he loved that meet and greet so much.
> 
> I am sorry your kids didn't get to meet them both together.
> 
> I have never been able to convince the kids to stop for the lobster nachos. Might have to try to talk them into it. None of them are real nacho eaters.
> 
> Loving the trip report.



We have met Anna and Elsa at WDW but by the time we went they were already meeting at Fairytale hall in MK and were separated so we were really looking forward to meeting them together here, so were pretty well bummed.  I am hopeful they are back to meeting together when the new space in [strike]Arendale[/strike] Norway opens up in EPCOT!   Glad your son enjoyed the M&G - I bet they get so used to meeting little kids that they were happy to have a different guest interaction!

They have a few other options for them and my daughter did enjoy her drink as well.  It's a nice setting there too overlooking paradise pier - definitely think it is worth checking out at least once!




afwdwfan said:


> Don't apologize.  I appreciate you not leaving me too far behind.
> 
> Come on, Dad!  Enough pictures, let's go ride something!!!!
> 
> Free churro???  Heck yeah!!!!
> 
> Definitely no comparison to the WDW version.  After experiencing it DL, I'm even more in favor of bulldozing it at WDW and putting something better there.
> 
> You're on a rail... just let go of the wheel and take all the pictures you want!
> 
> I'm glad that it apparently worked out for the best that she didn't ride.  I'd like to see the overlay on it, but I had no idea it was that elaborate!  I figured it was just some sound effects and maybe a little bit of lighting.
> 
> Well, with no standby line, you're basically being given an FP for the standby line.
> 
> Oh no... this really stinks.
> 
> I think she had to be more interactive.  She didn't have Anna there to pick up the slack.
> 
> Sorry the drinks weren't up to par.  I'd say it seems like a likely possibility that the bartender was definitely to blame.  At least the nachos made it worthwhile.



I should have taken that spin on things .... in an effort to not leave you, my loyal readers, to far behind, I have purposely slowed my update rate 

Spacemountain seems to be one of the few things that (nearly) all of the Disney locations gets - and still gets a good sized line at WDW.  Not sure how much more they could do to improve that version of it but agree that the DLR version is so much better!

Fair point - though not sure the message that would have been for Peter.  Don't worry about keeping your hands on the wheel son! 

Yeah, in effect that's what it is.  Basically a ticket to enter the standby line, and I guess limit the number of people that can be standing by.

I definitely think it was the bartender - can't win them all I guess.  The priority was the nachos so mission accomplished with that living up to the hype!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Lauren1027 said:


> The lobster nachos were the one thing I super regret not getting at DCA! I had it on my list of have-to-try things, but after our lunch at Carthay Circle, I was just too stuffed for the rest of the day. I also never got to try a Disneyland corn dog, churro, or Tigger tail because I ate at too many table service restaurants and was full all the time. Oh well, at least I have stuff on my list to try for next time!
> 
> Kind of a little late to the game, but we had the same issues with character interactions. While I found that there were so much more than at WDW, it was so chaotic and we had so much misinformation from cast members as to where they would be and when they would be coming back, that we missed out on lots of opportunities. Skeleton Goofy was one that we wanted SO bad, but every time we saw him, his line was cut off, and when asked when he would return, it seems we always got the wrong information.
> 
> Still had an amazing time though and absolutely loved Disneyland. Your trip looks like its going great so far! Can't wait to read the rest.



The Lobster Nachos are really good but also really big - we basically had that (and some other snacks) as our lunch that day

Yeah, it was frustrating how the character lines would move, etc.  I am sure with lower crowds - and thus lines not constantly closing - it wouldn't be so bad, but it got very frustrating after a while




MAGICFOR2 said:


> Wow!  I had no idea it could be that fun!  Thanks for the info.   I would agree about FL, i'm sure.  I have only been to Cocoa Beach for a quick peek.  One thing about San Diego is that it gets cold in May and June at the beach.  I'm pretty sure not in FL.



Not sure we are the best to think about for how cold "too cold" is to swim ... I know we have gone swimming in Florida in the winter and the locals thought we were nuts when it was like 65 degrees out (while it was 2 degrees where we live)




SparkleMommy said:


> Following... Your kids are adorable! Love the tie dyed matching shirts... and your wife's 'new' short hair cut is super cute!



  Thank you!  we think we make cute kids    Judi started the short hair cut out of convenience (so nursing babies couldn't grab her hair) but she also likes how it gets dry after showering much faster




nilla said:


> How did I miss that this TR started?
> 
> Oh yeah, it's on the DLR threads.  At least, that will be my excuse
> 
> Anyway, I'm late, but I'm in!  Now I just have to read it!



good excuse!  Glad you are here though now 

Reading is fairly key to ingesting the quality and joy that is my Trip Report:  I wish you well!




DLo said:


> Just randomly found your tr when looking for some Disneyland info . I have a big birthday this year and have been saying I want to go to Disneyland for it for a couple of years now. My DH is not as big of a Disney fan but we both love San Diego . I just mentioned yesterday a plan c ( plan b is WDW food and wine ) could be San Diego / Anaheim / San Diego so this popped up at just the right time ! It will be a wee bit different for us as it would be an adults only trip but would be the same week you went . ( plan d is adventures by Disney southern cal trip )
> 
> We were in Carlsbad for our anniversary in Sept. Ate the pizza port there and at pacific coast grill but for dinner . We went to the zoo instead of the safari - we kayaked in la jolla cove - so hit some of the similar spots .
> 
> While I haven't been to WDW as much as you , we have been many times and I have always wanted to go to Disneyland - even at my age ( which will not be revealed at this time )
> 
> Enjoying this tr and looking forward to more as I think you have me talked into sd/dl now !



 Glad you found it and hope that is provides some helpful information!

I fully support your San Diego/Disneyland/San Diego plan!  Definitely would suggest you check out either Stone location as it was really cool and good food!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SparkleMommy said:


> You can get noise cancelling headphones made especially for this issue- I had that problem on an plane once.  I bought adult and kid ones on Amazon for our plane trip last time and they worked beautifully! The kids ones even come in colors. And I found them to be more comfortable than regular headphones (they look like old fashion ones that go over your head instead of ear buds).



so you found headphones that specifically work well with the kids kindles?  Would you mind sending me a message with a link to the ones you got?




horse11 said:


> Love the Elsa pictures with your family!!! She really is a very pretty Elsa but her personality makes her even prettier!! I loved how she got down to the children's level!! She seems so personable.
> OMG Lobster Nachos!!! You are killing me here lol!!!! These look AMAZING!!!!



Thank you!  I think we got a few good photos and she was a good Elsa!  I always love when the characters get down on the kids level - I've seen some photos of the characters basically lying down to be down with some really small kids that I think is really cute!

Yeah, you need to get some of those nachos!




hokieinpa said:


> It looks like a fun meet with Elsa - too bad Anna couldn't make it out. Very nice play turning Peter's attention to something else!
> 
> Great atmosphere at the Cove Bar. And those nachos look amazing!



I was glad Peter didn't et too upset - it was good that we got some heads up that she wasn't there so we could start distracting him rather then: "OK Peter go meet Anna .... wait, where is Anna?"

It was a nice setting at the Cove Bar and the Nachos were amazing!




khertz said:


> Bummer about no Anna, but the pictures with Elsa still came out great! I love the girls' dresses and oh my gosh, Emma's sweet little face and curls are just so precious!!
> 
> Ooh, those nachos look like they would definitely hit the spot!! Bonus to 2 kids sleeping, 2 less people to share with.



Thank you - It was nice to review the pictures and see some of those shots of Emma.  I am glad to have those as she is growing so fast!

The Nachos were great and that is a good point about less people to share with


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisMom1981 said:


> Great PP pics with Elsa but bummer about Anna.
> 
> Is streetmosphere a legit Disney word?  I haven't seen that before- it's a good one!
> 
> Does Olivia use a stroller or walk now?  I haven't paid attention to your pics- just the double stroller?



Yeah, it was a bit of a bummer to have to get the FP and then wait in line for a while and then no Anna.  But things worked out with Elsa

I think Streetmosphere is a real word - I also see it used at times for some areas in Vegas.  I know that the "Citizens of Hollywood" are commonly referred to as Streetmosphere at Hollywood Studios

Do we definitely just had a double stroller and mostly it was Peter and Emma who used it but they would trade around and take turns.  We did try to fit all 3 in it at times but at least one time that did not end well (ooooh, foreshadowing!!!!!)




MAGICFOR2 said:


> Sweet pics with Elsa.  Too bad Anna was missing.
> 
> Yumm!  Those lobster nachos look delicious!



Thank you!  it was a bummer but I was glad the interaction with Elsa was good.  If she was a stiff I would have gotten more upset and seen about getting another FP or something

They tasted delicious as well!




wsssup said:


> My late night reading material at work.
> Love your descriptive words. Chocked on my drink nearly mate reading your back to the front of the plane event.
> The assasins creed nod , priceless lol.
> 
> Look forward to the rest
> Cheers
> Adam



Glad I can be of service!

Thank you!  So glad someone got the assisins creed reference!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 24 - Disneyland - Part 5*
*October 16th*
*Olivia rides some rides*​
After we finished up our yummy nachos and less yummy drinks at the Cove Bar, Peter and Emma were still asleep, so we thought it would be a good time to hit up some rides in that area that Olivia had interest in but that the younglings were too short for.  First up, Judi took her on Jumpin' Jellyfish which is like a parachute drop ride.











Olivia enjoyed it - I think Judi felt it was ok, but not a must do.

Then I took Olivia on Goofy's Sky School - which is a mouse roller coaster.  Think Primeval Hurl but I enjoyed it a lot more - it is a fun theme and you definitely feel like you are leaning over the edge on some of the turns and it goes right by the Grand Californian so some nice views










While we were on the ride Peter and Emma woke up so Judi got them a snack ... and herself a drink.  I must say I loved all the stands around that had great California beer and wine.  Judi got a local Rose, though I must admit I don't remember and she didn't record what it was (so we both fail)









They also saw the Army Men Brigade come by:





We then went over to pull fast passes for California Screaming and while there we took the kids onto King Triton's Carousel - which was really cute and the kids had a blast!









Then our Radiator Springs Racer Fast Passes were coming due ... while I went with Olivia on the ride, Judi took Peter to the "petting zoo" and then saw the DJ party (didn't get the best pictures of that)








Coming up next: we finally ride Radiator Springs, and Peter meets a friend


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 25 - Disneyland - Part 6*
*October 16th*
*Ride and meet some Cars*​
While we had fastpasses for Radiator Springs we still had to wait on a bit of a line - I had heard it broke down earlier in the day so the fastpass line was backed up.  My understanding is that this isn't that uncommon.  Not the end of the world as there is a lot of really cool scenery to take pictures of:










Including getting to see the actual Radiator Springs!





When were were close and put in a waiting spot for the next Car I noticed that even the number spots were themed like manhole covers:





Got in the car - first, ride we-sie!





Then it was on to the actual ride - and it is just cool!  It never gets crazy fast but does zip around some of the curves and past some amazing scenery





And then the inside parts had some awesome animatronics - some you go by a little quick, I would have appreciated some more time to, well, appreciate it all - but it is just cool and much be such a cool experience for kids that love the movies:





And of course, the ride photo:





While we were riding, Judi took Emma and Peter to meet a Car, and it was Lightening McQueen out meeting.  These meets were a lot better than the "meets" they had at DHS - even just how the Cars would "drive" out to their spot and when Matter was leaving he would have little quips to make, etc.  Just cool.  Plus Peter was basically in his glory:













Then Judi took Olivia on Radiator Springs Racer (I had gotten a ride swap):





While they were on we headed I took Peter and Emma back to the pier to ride the carousel again ... coming up next


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 26 - Disneyland - Part 7*
*October 16th*
*We do some California Screamin'!*​
We needed to head back to the pier as our fastpasses for California Screamin' were coming up so we headed back to the pier.  Olivia wasn't tall enough for this so while Judi first went on California Screamin' I took the kids on King Triton's Carousel again:





When Judi caught up with us we decided/talked the kids into doing the special photo shot they had set up related to the 60th anniversary for this ride.  I thought it was pretty cute - though I had to hold Emma up a bit:





Then Judi rode California Screamin' while I took the kids over to "a Bug's Land"

Judi's ride photo from California Screamin' - I love the girl in the front who seems to be checking if her eye make-up is ok, and the kid next to Judi who is looking the wrong way:





I took the kids onto Heimlich's Chew Chew Train ... which I think I might have enjoyed even more than the kids.  It was so cute and I may have spoken in a Heimlich voice for like, the next week








When Judi got back we did a trip to the bathroom - which I mention because the Bathrooms were themed really well!  (though must have been a bit of an emergency because I don't have a photo)

Then Judi took the kids on the rest of the rides in a Bug's Land while I went over for my turn on California Screamin' and I took the GoPro to capture the entire trip .... as you can see in my ride photo:





When I got home it was apparent that I had the setting wrong and when I thought I was starting the video taking I was taking a still picture - so all I got was this lovely image 





After I was done capturing this magical moment rotfl I went to catch up with the rest of the family - though as I was walking back I could a bit of the Pixar Play Parade - it was actually pretty cool and I just love the music they use for it (which I was first introduced to during the Rainy Day Cavalcade at the Magic Kingdom)









When I got back I took the kids onto Flick's Flyers which is actually a pretty cute ride.  I have to say I was more impressed by a Bug's Land than I thought I would be.  No one ride was unbelievable but it was very well themed and just a lot of fun with the kids






Coming up next - more DISmeets!

TTFN


----------



## annie170

DL appears to have a lot more rides than WDW.  It looks like they've made very good use of the space.  Bug's Land is adorable.

That's too bad about your video.  I hate when that happens.

That's cool how the Cars drive out to the spot for the meet and greet.  Super cute pictures of the kids!


----------



## missangelalexis

I love that first picture of Olivia waving at you...so sweet.

Never saw that Army Men Brigade..very cool!

I agree, the line for RSR has a lot to look at! I'm glad you enjoyed the ride, it really is so well done.

I thought the fact that the Cars actually drive AND talk was SO awesome!

LOL I had to laugh at your Go-Pro fail 

I loved the themeing of BugsLand. We never made it on any of the rides (since it felt kind of silly for 2 adults to do) but I'm glad to hear they were fun!


----------



## SparkleMommy

TheMaxRebo said:


> so you found headphones that specifically work well with the kids kindles?  Would you mind sending me a message with a link to the ones you got?


 
http://www.amazon.com/Kidz-Gear-Wir...id=1452712282&sr=8-4&keywords=kids+headphones

It doesn't say noise cancelling in the listing, but they do work perfectly on airplanes.  Not sure if they fit a kindle, but it says they fit most electronic devices.  My kid used them with my iphone and with her Nabi.  This link is for the pink ones I bought, but they come in many colors.  Kidz Gear is a great brand. Good luck!


----------



## hokieinpa

You guys got so much done! 

Very fun rides, especially for Olivia! RSR seems like such a cool experience. And I'm glad Peter got to meet the "real" Lightning. I love that they are more interactive.

Sorry about the GoPro fail. This made me laugh...and the look on the face of the woman next to you is hilarious!



TheMaxRebo said:


> When I got home it was apparent that I had the setting wrong and when I thought I was starting the video taking I was taking a still picture - so all I got was this lovely image


----------



## Volunteer

so ... i apologize if you've answered this already, but how are you making your gifs?  Really cool!

Glad yall are having fun!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

annie170 said:


> DL appears to have a lot more rides than WDW.  It looks like they've made very good use of the space.  Bug's Land is adorable.
> 
> That's too bad about your video.  I hate when that happens.
> 
> That's cool how the Cars drive out to the spot for the meet and greet.  Super cute pictures of the kids!



They definitely pack in the rides into the space they have.  My understanding is that the Disneyland Park is 25% smaller that the Magic Kingdom as far as area but actually has more rides.

Just a bummer especially given how much I enjoyed the ride and was planning on that footage being part of the eventual video I put together.  Oh well.

Yeah, it is neat how they really make the Cars cars seem like real characters as much as Mickey is as far as coming out and interacting, etc.  Well, they can't give hugs - though they do talk!




missangelalexis said:


> I love that first picture of Olivia waving at you...so sweet.
> 
> Never saw that Army Men Brigade..very cool!
> 
> I agree, the line for RSR has a lot to look at! I'm glad you enjoyed the ride, it really is so well done.
> 
> I thought the fact that the Cars actually drive AND talk was SO awesome!
> 
> LOL I had to laugh at your Go-Pro fail
> 
> I loved the themeing of BugsLand. We never made it on any of the rides (since it felt kind of silly for 2 adults to do) but I'm glad to hear they were fun!



Thanks - I love capturing images like that  .... I have to keep those images in mind when she is being, um a challenge 

They definitely did a great job with all of Radiator Springs Racers and Carsland in General making it feel like a real place and not a show building with a line to get in, etc.

The Cars cars really were cool and really come off like "real" characters

yeah, I pretty much just have to laugh at myself or else just cry




SparkleMommy said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Kidz-Gear-Wir...id=1452712282&sr=8-4&keywords=kids+headphones
> 
> It doesn't say noise cancelling in the listing, but they do work perfectly on airplanes.  Not sure if they fit a kindle, but it says they fit most electronic devices.  My kid used them with my iphone and with her Nabi.  This link is for the pink ones I bought, but they come in many colors.  Kidz Gear is a great brand. Good luck!



Ah - so may have been a misunderstanding.  The issue wasn't the background noise, it was that literally no noise was coming out.  with my headphones in and the volume turned all the way up I could very faintly hear it but not enough to be able to follow a movie or anything.   I did read some things that you need headphones with a very long jack but haven't seen posted the best ones to buy


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hokieinpa said:


> You guys got so much done!
> 
> Very fun rides, especially for Olivia! RSR seems like such a cool experience. And I'm glad Peter got to meet the "real" Lightning. I love that they are more interactive.
> 
> Sorry about the GoPro fail. This made me laugh...and the look on the face of the woman next to you is hilarious!



It's funny - we were feeling like we were getting a lot done but then looking back after we got back we realized a lot we did not get done.  I guess between the different stuff and then the attractions that we wanted to see the LDR version, we just had a lot to do - and with having to do rider swap it too longer than expected for a number of them

RSR is definitely cool and having experienced that and how immersive the entire land is it makes me even more excited for what they can do with Star Wars Land!

Yeah, it is nice that if I only got one photo out of it it is a fairly funny one and with a photobomber 




Volunteer said:


> so ... i apologize if you've answered this already, but how are you making your gifs?  Really cool!
> 
> Glad yall are having fun!



Nor sure if I have explained or not in this TR - but either way happy to share.  Also, not sure if I am doing it the most efficient way or not so others may have better ways to create them

Basically what I do is take the .MOV files from my camera and use an online tool (I use cloudconvert) to convert them to .gif files.  I then use a graphic tool I have (Adobe Fireworks) to edit the .gif and shrink the size and framerate so that they aren't huge and then load them up to photobucket just like the images.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Volunteer

TheMaxRebo said:


> Nor sure if I have explained or not in this TR - but either way happy to share. Also, not sure if I am doing it the most efficient way or not so others may have better ways to create them
> 
> Basically what I do is take the .MOV files from my camera and use an online tool (I use cloudconvert) to convert them to .gif files. I then use a graphic tool I have (Adobe Fireworks) to edit the .gif and shrink the size and framerate so that they aren't huge and then load them up to photobucket just like the images.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Yes, this is great.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## khertz

I'm glad Olivia was able to get in some "big girl ride" time with you & Judi while the littles slept. I know that's so important to get that one on one time with the kids.



TheMaxRebo said:


> I took the kids onto Heimlich's Chew Chew Train ... which I think I might have enjoyed even more than the kids. It was so cute and I may have spoken in a Heimlich voice for like, the next week



After a week in Disneyland and riding this ride a million times, we were quoting in Heimlich's accent ALL THE TIME! Is candy corn a vegetable??



TheMaxRebo said:


> When I got home it was apparent that I had the setting wrong and when I thought I was starting the video taking I was taking a still picture - so all I got was this lovely image



Did you see the article going around about the dad who was supposed to be videoing his whole trip to (I think?) Vegas for his son but did the whole thing in selfie mode?? This reminds me of that!  Bummer no ride video though.


----------



## Leshaface

TheMaxRebo said:


> The Water Playground was pretty darn cool! Not overly huge as regards square footage, but plenty of different things for kids (and adults to do) and stuff for different ages as well, as even stuff for Emma including a wading pool with zero entry



This is the main reason I want to stay here!  Did you find the walk to be a bit long?  That is the only reason that is keeping us from staying there, really.  



TheMaxRebo said:


>



Great action shot, Olivia!



TheMaxRebo said:


>



Very cool.  



TheMaxRebo said:


>



This is the coolest mug of them all!



TheMaxRebo said:


>



Never would have considered these, but now I have to try them. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> We took turns using the rest room, which was inside the bar, and walked around - taking our time to see a few effects after people ordered drinks. It was definitely a lot of fun - I would love to just hang out in there with Judi on a date night for a few hours.



Maybe when you visit in July at WDW??  The Trader Sams at the Poly is a tad bigger, but has a nice patio with a waterfall outside.  



TheMaxRebo said:


>



I got this that same trip as well 



TheMaxRebo said:


>



I was laughing because either Judi or Dan said something like, "They look like a family!"

Here's mine, including your 'real' wife 












TheMaxRebo said:


> (In case anyone is wondering - they were sweet and wonderful as you might expect and was a nice bonus to get to see them tonight!)



And you guys as well!  Would be nice for all of us to be able to sit down one day and have a meal and/or drinks at some point 



TheMaxRebo said:


> but we were all in bed and asleep by 10:30 or so, which was good as we had our first day actually at Disneyland the next day!!!



10:30?!  Wow that's super early, good job!



TheMaxRebo said:


> I went to one of the ticket booths to do just that. Took a little longer than expected as they had to enter a lot of information



Ugh, the booths really do take a long time.  I probably should have mentioned doing that the night before (unless you're required to do it the day of your actual visit?)



TheMaxRebo said:


> Oh well. Is what it is - it honestly probably didn't take that long but felt long when you just want to be on the other side of the gates starting your day!



Nope, it really does take a long time. Using the MB's at WDW were heaven compared to DL's turnstiles.  They. Are. Awful.



TheMaxRebo said:


>



Loving these gif's!  Good job!



TheMaxRebo said:


>



Aw great photo!



TheMaxRebo said:


>



 "Meh, the godmother is fine, but I like my waffle better!"



TheMaxRebo said:


>



  That's awesome!


Will be back later to catch up on the rest!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Leshaface said:


> This is the main reason I want to stay here!  Did you find the walk to be a bit long?  That is the only reason that is keeping us from staying there, really.
> 
> Great action shot, Olivia!



So in a vacuum the walk really isn't that far.  That said, it is the last hotel along that street so you are the last people to get to you hotel - so I think that makes it feel a little longer than it probably is, especially walking home and everyone else is getting to their hotel before you

I think we timed it one morning and from the front of the hotel to bag check was 12 minutes - and that is with pushing the stroller, etc.



Leshaface said:


> Very cool.
> 
> This is the coolest mug of them all!
> 
> Never would have considered these, but now I have to try them.
> 
> Maybe when you visit in July at WDW??  The Trader Sams at the Poly is a tad bigger, but has a nice patio with a waterfall outside.



Definitely want to check out the new Trader Sams at the Poly - though not sure if we will get there sans kids .... someday though!



Leshaface said:


> I got this that same trip as well
> I was laughing because either Judi or Dan said something like, "They look like a family!"
> 
> Here's mine, including your 'real' wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you guys as well!  Would be nice for all of us to be able to sit down one day and have a meal and/or drinks at some point



haha - that's kinda funny.  Guess that means Dan and Judi get to be the married couple with no kids and could hang out at Trader Sam's all night 

Thanks for posting your pictures!  Definitely would be fun to get a meal together at some point!




Leshaface said:


> 10:30?!  Wow that's super early, good job!
> 
> Ugh, the booths really do take a long time.  I probably should have mentioned doing that the night before (unless you're required to do it the day of your actual visit?)
> 
> Nope, it really does take a long time. Using the MB's at WDW were heaven compared to DL's turnstiles.  They. Are. Awful.



My plan was to get the tickets the night before but I plum forgot to bring the printout of the voucher until we were almost to the bag check and figured it wasn't worth going back.

It's funny in some ways when people complain about MB or the finger print scan - but then to experience the alternative and you are like "nope, not so bad after all!"




Leshaface said:


> Loving these gif's!  Good job!
> 
> Aw great photo!
> 
> "Meh, the godmother is fine, but I like my waffle better!"
> 
> That's awesome!
> 
> Will be back later to catch up on the rest!



Thank you!  Lot's of gifs coming up!

While a bit overwhelming that early in the day we did get some good character interaction.  If you are going for the characters - that is probably the best character meal I have been too!  (Garden Grill is good too as the characters seem to make it around multiple times)


----------



## chillitsanne

Great trip report so far. I'm going to DL for the first time in April so reading your TR is making me excited  It looks like you had a great time!


----------



## horse11

Radiator Springs looks very cool!!! I love the ride and the way they did the scenery!! So wish they would bring that to DisneyWorld!!
Bugs land looks really cute!! Is it more for younger children?


----------



## DisMom1981

Great updates!  Looks like you really got to a lot of the attractions.  Hope to make it to Cars Land one day.  A family favorite- and you are right- the DHS meet is so lame-o


----------



## afwdwfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> Judi got a local Rose, though I must admit I don't remember and she didn't record what it was (so we both fail)


Well, she got to have a drink so she didn't fail entirely!



TheMaxRebo said:


> We then went over to pull fast passes for California Screaming and while there we took the kids onto King Triton's Carousel - which was really cute and the kids had a blast!


I love the location of that carousel.  So convenient for a parent waiting with kids.  They should have more kids rides right next to height restricted rides. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> While we were riding, Judi took Emma and Peter to meet a Car, and it was Lightening McQueen out meeting. These meets were a lot better than the "meets" they had at DHS - even just how the Cars would "drive" out to their spot and when Matter was leaving he would have little quips to make, etc. Just cool. Plus Peter was basically in his glory:


  Those meets are incredible!  I really like how they drive around and, to an extent, interact with you.



TheMaxRebo said:


> I took the kids onto Heimlich's Chew Chew Train ... which I think I might have enjoyed even more than the kids. It was so cute and I may have spoken in a Heimlich voice for like, the next week


You enjoyed that?  Are you ok???  



TheMaxRebo said:


> When I got home it was apparent that I had the setting wrong and when I thought I was starting the video taking I was taking a still picture - so all I got was this lovely image


----------



## TheMaxRebo

chillitsanne said:


> Great trip report so far. I'm going to DL for the first time in April so reading your TR is making me excited  It looks like you had a great time!



 and Thank you!  I am sure you will have a great time!  If you have any specific questions don't hesitate to ask!




horse11 said:


> Radiator Springs looks very cool!!! I love the ride and the way they did the scenery!! So wish they would bring that to DisneyWorld!!
> Bugs land looks really cute!! Is it more for younger children?



Radiator Springs is really cool - and is just relaly nice to see a complete attraction like that.  It would be cool to see it at WDW (and there are rumors Cars Land will still be part of the next phase at DHS after Toy Story Land and Star Wars Land are done) - though part of me also likes having something be unique to each park

Bugs Land is really cute.  It definitely is more for younger children.  That is one thing I did find with California Adventure - more than other Disney park it felt like more "these rides for big kids/adults and these are for little kids".  I mean, nothing crazy like at a Six Flags or something, but just jumped out at me compared to other Disney parks




DisMom1981 said:


> Great updates!  Looks like you really got to a lot of the attractions.  Hope to make it to Cars Land one day.  A family favorite- and you are right- the DHS meet is so lame-o



Thanks!  I think we were getting to a good number of things, though we definitely didn't get to everything we wanted by the end of our trip.   The HS meet is really lame - even moreso after experiencing the real one!




afwdwfan said:


> Well, she got to have a drink so she didn't fail entirely!
> 
> I love the location of that carousel.  So convenient for a parent waiting with kids.  They should have more kids rides right next to height restricted rides.
> 
> Those meets are incredible!  I really like how they drive around and, to an extent, interact with you.
> 
> You enjoyed that?  Are you ok???



That's a good point - I mean, if you end up with a glass of wine, hard to call it a "fail" 

that is a good point - or at least a play area or something

It is great how they drive out, etc. - really makes them feel, well, "real"

Hey, gotta do a few things for my kids to make fun of me for


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 27 - Disneyland - Part 8*
*October 16th*
*2 for the price of 1!*​
After having our fill of A Bug's Land we were off to the Grand Californian.  While partly to check out the hotel, the main reason was that we had some VIDs to meet - Very Important DISers.  We had been messaging back and forth and were all converging in the lobby of the fanciest hotel and all arrived fairly close to the same time.

Who we we meeting?  Well, Alicia and her family again, but also Brenda (@emmysmommy ) and her lovely husband Michael as well!

It was great to see them and there were so friendly and welcoming!  I think Olivia may have talked Micheal's ear off a bit (as she is wont to do).  I did manage to get one picture with both Alicia and Brenda to prove that it did happen:





Besides chatting with them, I did spend a good amount of time chasing Peter and Emma around - there was a chocolate Halloween display in the center that they went around and around and around .... and around and around ....





The hotel itself was very cool - similar to Wilderness Lodge (pretty sure the same person designed both, along with the Animal Kingdom Lodge) - but a little fancier, less rustic.  One thing we loved was all the inlays in the floor and the fact the pattern in the carpet matched up to it (ok, small thing, but the Disney details, right?)





We had a lovely time with them, but eventually we did have to leave - so back to California Adventure we went, and to Cars Land specifically.  While we missed seeing them turn the lights on, we did get to see it at night with all the lights on and it is really cool - totally different feel but no less immersive.  Though, didn't get the best pictures so this doesn't do it justice (first is no flash, second is with flash, and then a gif):












Beyond taking in the scene we were also there for food - we decided to have dinner at Flo's V8 Cafe.  This too was very well themed.  One thing I remember was that we wanted to order a drink, as beer, wine, etc. was on the menu.  However they informed us that they were no longer serving alcohol for the day.  That was one thing that threw us - it appeared that the cut-off time for alcohol was different each day as the next day we got drinks later than this.  Apparently it threw a lot of people off as the manager of Flo's had to make a broad announcement that they were no longer selling alcohol - after which about 1/3 of the people left the line.

Anyway - the menu was pretty good with some different choices.  We wound up getting a *Roast Beef & Cheddar Sandwich* - Garlic chive bun, caramelized onions, and horseradish aioli, served with signature coleslaw; a *Turkey Dip Sandwich* - Potato grinder roll, provolone cheese with turkey au jus, served with pasta salad, and two kids *Macaroni and Cheese* - Served with fruit, vegetables and choice of small lowfat milk or small Dasani water.  We also ordered 2 milk shakes, one chocolate and one strawberry - on in a souvenir glass since we didn't have enough of them.  Apologies but the pictures are not the best - I think we were starting to drag a bit for the evening:













All in all it was pretty darn good and a nice change of pace for a quick service - it was nice that things came with sides other than french fries.

Pretty much right after dinner we headed out and back to the hotel to rest up - as we had our Magic Morning the next morning and Fantasyland to hit up!

Coming up ... yeah, we don't hit up Fantasyland right away


----------



## MarbleBob

I'm so far behind, that I'm embarrassed...  because this is one of the TR's that I anticipated all summer and fall.  But things have finally calmed down and I plan to get caught up tonight   In the meantime, I forgot my lunch and I'm starving...  I'm drooling over those Flo's sandwiches right now!!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 28 - Disneyland - Part 9*
*October 17th*
*But first let's take a Photopass*​ After a very full day we all got a pretty good night's sleep - tough I think Emma wanted to sleep in a bit more:





As quick as we could (which isn't super quick when 3 young children are involved) we got dressed and out and started the walk to Disneyland.  We did stop in one of the little delis/stores to get a snack to eat and some juice for the kids to drink - and apparently Olivia was feeling silly.  I also like how you can see all the other strollers making there way - like it is the stroller brigade or something:





Oh by the way, I think a few people asked about what we did for strollers, and we did just have this double but we got the "running board" for the back, so Olivia stood on that a lot of the time

We got through bag check and then got online.  The park wasn't yet open - we were there close to 30 minutes before it opened, but I guess that wasn't early enough.  So for those of you with trips coming up, may want to get there a bit earlier than you think you need to:





They did start to let people through the turnstiles before the official open time but it was still probably 5-10 minutes after open time that we got into the park.  So where to first?  Well, Mommy and Daddy needed a bit of a pick me up.  So Starbucks it is!  (we did also pick up the special Disneyland and 60th anniversary mugs while we were there):





So after that, we were joining the masses heading to Fantasyland right?  Well, we did head that way, but we stopped at the Castle to get some Photopass pictures.  I mean, we were wearing matching t-shirts and all.  (side note, while it did cut into the Magical Morning time, I am very glad that we stopped as later in the day it was always packed so I was glad to get the nearly empty pictures that we got)

The photopass Photographer was great and had us do a bunch of poses, plus there were some neat boarders for the 60th and some magic shots with the kids - so get ready for a bunch of photopass pictures!

































The first kids one was funny as he asked the kids to give a "thumbs up" and only Olivia knew what that was 

I did also make a point to see the plaque for the 40th anniversary Time "Castle" - will be interesting when they open this up on the 80th anniversary:





At that point we did make it back to Fantasyland.  The below give gives a bit of an overview of how it is set up - definitely much more closed quarters that at WDW ... the long line you see is for Peter Pan (we never got on that):





Our first ride was:





It took a little convincing to get the kids to go on Snow White's Scary Adventure (I mean, it does have "Scary" in the title) but I think they enjoyed it for the most part.  It is nice this still exists here - I do miss it a bit at WDW, but it wasn't an "every trip ride" for us).

The only decent picture I got of the ride is the ride vehicles:





After this we went on another "no longer at WDW ride" - Mr's Toad's Wild Ride!













This definitely holds some nastalgic feelings - though not sure the kids knew what to make of it!  It is pretty herky-jerky too!

We got some pictures in the car that sat outside the attraction after riding it - including a kind CM that took one of our entire family:








To keep with the dark ride theme we then rode a new one fore us in Pinoccio's Daring Jouney.  This one was really good and very cute and I enjoyed it very much - found it much better than Snow White or Mr. Toad's, just as far as quality of the ride and animatronics, etc.:





So we decided then to go on a ride more for the kids and headed to the Casey Jr Train Ride.  The kids were glad we were seated in on of the Monkey Cages cars:








The ride goes around where the Canal Boats go (you can see one of them in the above picture) but you can get a good view of a number of attractions while riding it as well:





Coming up next - some more rides that are new to us!

TTFN


----------



## MarbleBob

So... a bit of catching up to do.  Unfortunately, I now need to work a bit later than normal, because I spent too much "break time" getting caught up this afternoon.  I meant to only read a post or two, but I should have known better.   

Wow, I love the beach photos in San Clemente.  Especially cool to see the trains go by.  I can only imagine how cool it would be to ride along the coast on that train, and look out the window into the ocean! 

I love the photos that Peter took at Pizza Port.  He's a natural 

How cool that the monorail passed by just as you arrived at HOJO!  I love that you went to Trader Sam's on your first night!  A long walk from HOJO, but lots of cool stuff to see!  Nice to see that Judi liked the Krakatoa Punch.  That's probably my favorite too, but the Zombie was awesome as well.  I also had similar experiences with the Mai-Tai good, but not "as good".  Dude... now I'm really jonesing for some tiki drinks!  (I mean, really jonesing!)

Love the photos of you all at the partner's statue!  And who doesn't love free Churros?!?!?!?

Interesting comments about Olivia and Ghost Galaxy.  We've ridden it with the overlay and without, and I much preferred the "vanilla" version.  I love the expression of the lady in Judi's car in the ride photo. Haha!

I love the waving Mickey on your Red Car Trolley gif!  So cool!!!!

"Primeval Hurl"  hahahaha!!!!

Love the photo of Emma on King Triton's Carousel.

What a bummer about the GoPro video on California Screamin'. 

I love the photopass photos in front of the castle, those tye dies are awesome!!!  And it looks like you scored with that photographer.  They really spent some good time with you all.  It's fun when you get a photographer who doesn't just snap a couple and then wave you on.

And Mr. Toad for the win!!! Major nostalgia for me too.  It's really not that great of a ride, but it's a must do us every trip.  (And usually more than once.  )

I'm loving your morning start at Fantasyland.  Some real classics there!  Hoping that you hit Peter Pan, and if so, curious to see what you thought.  (It was still down for refurbishment when we visited back in June.)


----------



## afwdwfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> Besides chatting with them, I did spend a good amount of time chasing Peter and Emma around - there was a chocolate Halloween display in the center that they went around and around and around .... and around and around ....


Chocolate???  Nope.  Can't do it.  There would be no display left after I was there. 

But I'm glad you fit in another Dismeet in a very nice setting. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> We had a lovely time with them, but eventually we did have to leave - so back to California Adventure we went, and to Cars Land specifically. While we missed seeing them turn the lights on, we did get to see it at night with all the lights on and it is really cool - totally different feel but no less immersive. Though, didn't get the best pictures so this doesn't do it justice (first is no flash, second is with flash, and then a gif):


It really is cool seeing it at night! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Beyond taking in the scene we were also there for food - we decided to have dinner at Flo's V8 Cafe. This too was very well themed. One thing I remember was that we wanted to order a drink, as beer, wine, etc. was on the menu. However they informed us that they were no longer serving alcohol for the day. That was one thing that threw us - it appeared that the cut-off time for alcohol was different each day as the next day we got drinks later than this. Apparently it threw a lot of people off as the manager of Flo's had to make a broad announcement that they were no longer selling alcohol - after which about 1/3 of the people left the line.


I never came across this.  Seems a little bit odd.  I wonder what the reasoning would be for ending alcohol sales early?  Maybe just something to limit liability from locals from coming in after work and getting drunk and driving home? 



TheMaxRebo said:


> All in all it was pretty darn good and a nice change of pace for a quick service - it was nice that things came with sides other than french fries.


I really was impressed with Flo's.  I thought it was an excellent counter service meal.  I'm glad you enjoyed it. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> As quick as we could (which isn't super quick when 3 young children are involved) we got dressed and out and started the walk to Disneyland. We did stop in one of the little delis/stores to get a snack to eat and some juice for the kids to drink - and apparently Olivia was feeling silly. I also like how you can see all the other strollers making there way - like it is the stroller brigade or something:


Strollers and Disney... they go hand in hand. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Oh by the way, I think a few people asked about what we did for strollers, and we did just have this double but we got the "running board" for the back, so Olivia stood on that a lot of the time


We've got one of those as well.  We used it on a trip with my SiL and her family.  The younger kids could ride and DS could stand on the back.  Worked pretty well except I'd keep kicking/tripping on the board on the back when I'd push it.



TheMaxRebo said:


> So after that, we were joining the masses heading to Fantasyland right? Well, we did head that way, but we stopped at the Castle to get some Photopass pictures. I mean, we were wearing matching t-shirts and all. (side note, while it did cut into the Magical Morning time, I am very glad that we stopped as later in the day it was always packed so I was glad to get the nearly empty pictures that we got)


Ouch... pains me to see you missing that extra time in the morning.  But you definitely did get some good pictures, so it was certainly worthwhile!



TheMaxRebo said:


> To keep with the dark ride theme we then rode a new one fore us in Pinoccio's Daring Jouney. This one was really good and very cute and I enjoyed it very much - found it much better than Snow White or Mr. Toad's, just as far as quality of the ride and animatronics, etc.:


I agree.  I really liked this one!


----------



## hokieinpa

Very fun DIS meet! And that chocolate display does look tempting! 

Great shots of the family and kids in front of the castle! And I love that Olivia is the only one giving a thumbs up - those funny memories are one of my favorite things about our trips.

It must have been nice to get to experience so many "no longer at WDW" or completely new attractions. I'm sure the monkey car was a big hit with the kids!


----------



## missangelalexis

Great DISmeet picture!

Ending the night in CarsLand sounds perfect to me. Glad you enjoyed your meal. 

Great family photos, and nice that it was still empty enough where you don't have anyone in the background really!

Nice that you got a lot of the dark rides done that morning. Sounds like things were going well for you guys so far


----------



## Leshaface

TheMaxRebo said:


>



Did Judi make those outfits?? Way too cute.



TheMaxRebo said:


>



Agh, she's so adorable and with Pascal on her arm, is just cuteness overload!



TheMaxRebo said:


> along with my lack of skill, but still ....)



At least you can admit it, unlike other men I know 



TheMaxRebo said:


> The ability to lift the guns helps and it just seemed to work better and was better maintained (something that would become a bit of a theme)



Yes!  I had completely forgotten about this when riding at MK!



TheMaxRebo said:


> And the CM working the stand mentioned that he is allowed to share some pixie dust a few times a day and pixedusted us a free Churro!



Whaaa?!  That is perfect



TheMaxRebo said:


> (you can see the excitement and utter joy on Judi's face  )



A face that we may see again when Olivia is 16 perhaps?? 



TheMaxRebo said:


>



I love seeing the monorail come through here.  That's probably why I enjoy Epcot so much.  The monorail going through the park (although, just a teeny, tiny portion) adds to the magic for me.



TheMaxRebo said:


> In fact, excitement built too much that Olivia decided she didn't want to ride. She had ridden Space Mountain at WDW so I thought she'd be fine and tried to encourage her but the thought of the ghosts and images from the signs were just too much for her .... we we went out a chicken exit and found Judi and the other kids. Then I went back in to ride (and got a rider swap for Judi as wasn't sure we would both fit within the FP window) and eventually got on the ride.



So how does this work with FP?  Were you able to get back into the FP line and just explain what happened?  Always wondered about this...



TheMaxRebo said:


> And I have to say that Olivia was 100% right in not riding. I loved it but it was pretty darn scary. This wasn't fun ghosts like in the Haunted Mansion or anything, these were giant flame demons that took swipes at you combined with pretty intense music. She really would have been scared.



So what did you think of it??  I personally love the creepy music.  You probably would have loved it when they had the Red Hot Chili Peppers music blasting back in the day, that was beyond amazing!



TheMaxRebo said:


> Anyway, the room is pretty neat as it is full of projection screens that feature elements from different Disney animated movies and they all interact/related to each other.



This room is so relaxing (and a good place to cool off for a bit)



TheMaxRebo said:


> We were informed that she would be back later if we wanted to come back again later







TheMaxRebo said:


>



YES!  These are DELICIOUS!



TheMaxRebo said:


> She liked this better but it still wasn't great. I have to say that I was looking up online to make sure what we ordered and her drinks definitely look a bit different in other pictures - so I am wondering if it was more the bartender that was the issue)



Definitely bartender.  It's always hit and miss when DH orders his Smoked Turkey cocktail here.  But I will say, food has always been on point.



TheMaxRebo said:


> And then the inside parts had some awesome animatronics - some you go by a little quick, I would have appreciated some more time to, well, appreciate it all - but it is just cool and much be such a cool experience for kids that love the movies:



It really is such a cool, immersive ride with the waterfall and animatronics.  I still love the fast stretch outside of Test Track though 



TheMaxRebo said:


>



I love these shots, they are so different and there was lots of attraction opportunities I thought!



TheMaxRebo said:


> When I got home it was apparent that I had the setting wrong and when I thought I was starting the video taking I was taking a still picture - so all I got was this lovely image



  This had me BUSTING up at work!  So sorry to laugh but, you know, I have to!  Also, I know this pain.  I've done this more than a few times with my GoPro (I don't even use it anymore because of this reason- easier with my iPhone for sure!)



TheMaxRebo said:


>



  I'm glad I was able to meet back up with you guys again and get a chance to say hi to Brenda.  Brenda is beyond lovely and it was great being able to meet Michael for the first time too!



TheMaxRebo said:


>



I remember you doing this 



TheMaxRebo said:


>



Yep, never noticed.  Thanks for showing this!



TheMaxRebo said:


> Though, didn't get the best pictures so this doesn't do it justice (first is no flash, second is with flash, and then a gif):



Did you guys ever make it to the dusk lighting?!



TheMaxRebo said:


> However they informed us that they were no longer serving alcohol for the day.



Woah, now that is strange.  That's a bummer!



TheMaxRebo said:


> All in all it was pretty darn good and a nice change of pace for a quick service - it was nice that things came with sides other than french fries.



Totally agree.  I've had breakfast, lunch and dinner there and it's solid food every time.



TheMaxRebo said:


>



I feel like I say this way too much, but she's a doll.  



TheMaxRebo said:


>



 You're so right, so many strollers!



TheMaxRebo said:


> The park wasn't yet open - we were there close to 30 minutes before it opened, but I guess that wasn't early enough. So for those of you with trips coming up, may want to get there a bit earlier than you think you need to:



But i'm amazed that you guys made it there that early, good for you!



TheMaxRebo said:


> So Starbucks it is!



Thumbs up, my good man 



TheMaxRebo said:


>





TheMaxRebo said:


>





TheMaxRebo said:


>



Love those first two borders!  And the shot with just the kids is perfect.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MarbleBob said:


> I'm so far behind, that I'm embarrassed...  because this is one of the TR's that I anticipated all summer and fall.  But things have finally calmed down and I plan to get caught up tonight   In the meantime, I forgot my lunch and I'm starving...  I'm drooling over those Flo's sandwiches right now!!!!



Totally get how life can get in the way of important things ... like reading my trip report     Glad you are back though, and also glad that you have updated your TR as well!



MarbleBob said:


> So... a bit of catching up to do.  Unfortunately, I now need to work a bit later than normal, because I spent too much "break time" getting caught up this afternoon.  I meant to only read a post or two, but I should have known better.
> 
> Wow, I love the beach photos in San Clemente.  Especially cool to see the trains go by.  I can only imagine how cool it would be to ride along the coast on that train, and look out the window into the ocean!
> 
> I love the photos that Peter took at Pizza Port.  He's a natural



The beach was really nice and we just liked the vibe in San Clemente .... we enjoyed riding up the coast - especially the parts that weren't too crowded.  And of course the trians!



MarbleBob said:


> How cool that the monorail passed by just as you arrived at HOJO!  I love that you went to Trader Sam's on your first night!  A long walk from HOJO, but lots of cool stuff to see!  Nice to see that Judi liked the Krakatoa Punch.  That's probably my favorite too, but the Zombie was awesome as well.  I also had similar experiences with the Mai-Tai good, but not "as good".  Dude... now I'm really jonesing for some tiki drinks!  (I mean, really jonesing!)
> 
> Love the photos of you all at the partner's statue!  And who doesn't love free Churros?!?!?!?
> 
> Interesting comments about Olivia and Ghost Galaxy.  We've ridden it with the overlay and without, and I much preferred the "vanilla" version.  I love the expression of the lady in Judi's car in the ride photo. Haha!



haha, yeah, wasn't helping I was reading your comment when planning our summer trip to WDW - which also has us stopping by Trader Sam's (this time Grog Grotto) the first evening

I think I was excited for the overlay just because it was something different ... though I would have wanted to ride the DLR version even without it.  



MarbleBob said:


> I love the waving Mickey on your Red Car Trolley gif!  So cool!!!!
> 
> "Primeval Hurl"  hahahaha!!!!
> 
> Love the photo of Emma on King Triton's Carousel.
> 
> What a bummer about the GoPro video on California Screamin'.
> 
> I love the photopass photos in front of the castle, those tye dies are awesome!!!  And it looks like you scored with that photographer.  They really spent some good time with you all.  It's fun when you get a photographer who doesn't just snap a couple and then wave you on.



I did love "newsie Mickey" or whatever that costume is called.

Definitely bummed about the GoPro fail 

Thanks - we were pretty happy with how the tie dyed shirts came out!  We had a few photographers like that who had us do a bunch of poses.  Actually, I think a higher percentage did that for us at DLR than at WDW - though we have had a few really good ones at WDW 



MarbleBob said:


> And Mr. Toad for the win!!! Major nostalgia for me too.  It's really not that great of a ride, but it's a must do us every trip.  (And usually more than once.  )
> 
> I'm loving your morning start at Fantasyland.  Some real classics there!  Hoping that you hit Peter Pan, and if so, curious to see what you thought.  (It was still down for refurbishment when we visited back in June.)



Mr. Toad is definitely one ride I remember from my youth visiting WDW (that and the original version of Journey into Imagination) so was pumped to ride it again!   Kids were a bit confused, though we have read Wind in the Willows to them and tried to explain what was going on - but not easy on that ride!

Spoiler alert - we didn't hit Peter Pan.  The line was always so crazy and our understanding was that it wasn't that different from the WDW version so other things were a priority


----------



## TheMaxRebo

afwdwfan said:


> Chocolate???  Nope.  Can't do it.  There would be no display left after I was there.
> 
> But I'm glad you fit in another Dismeet in a very nice setting.
> 
> It really is cool seeing it at night!
> 
> I never came across this.  Seems a little bit odd.  I wonder what the reasoning would be for ending alcohol sales early?  Maybe just something to limit liability from locals from coming in after work and getting drunk and driving home?
> 
> I really was impressed with Flo's.  I thought it was an excellent counter service meal.  I'm glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> Strollers and Disney... they go hand in hand.
> 
> We've got one of those as well.  We used it on a trip with my SiL and her family.  The younger kids could ride and DS could stand on the back.  Worked pretty well except I'd keep kicking/tripping on the board on the back when I'd push it.
> 
> Ouch... pains me to see you missing that extra time in the morning.  But you definitely did get some good pictures, so it was certainly worthwhile!
> 
> I agree.  I really liked this one!



The display was pretty cool - it was under glass and have a rope around it ... but more power to you if you could still eat it all!

Cars Land is very cool at night and I love areas that feel different during the day and at night.  

Flo's wasn't something we specifically targeted but we are glad we fit it in as we really enjoyed it - though we were getting a bit tired so just at the point we wanted to get dinner done

Same thing here!  Definitely would kick the riding board or had to walk wide-legged 

yeah, it was tough - but if we figure Peter Pan would have a long line and we might not have done that anyway, the only thing we probably wound up not getting to due to lines in Fantasyland was Alice, so not too bad all together




hokieinpa said:


> Very fun DIS meet! And that chocolate display does look tempting!
> 
> Great shots of the family and kids in front of the castle! And I love that Olivia is the only one giving a thumbs up - those funny memories are one of my favorite things about our trips.
> 
> It must have been nice to get to experience so many "no longer at WDW" or completely new attractions. I'm sure the monkey car was a big hit with the kids!



Definitely glad the DISmeet worked out ... and the display was pretty cool too!

Thanks - yeah, I find it so funny when Pete can't manage to do things like give thumbs up or whatever ... probably shouldn't but it can be funny 

It was definitely our focus to get on different rides or no longer at WDW rides or where the attractions were very different




missangelalexis said:


> Great DISmeet picture!
> 
> Ending the night in CarsLand sounds perfect to me. Glad you enjoyed your meal.
> 
> Great family photos, and nice that it was still empty enough where you don't have anyone in the background really!
> 
> Nice that you got a lot of the dark rides done that morning. Sounds like things were going well for you guys so far



Thank you - definitely glad it worked out and we were able to meetup with Alicia and Brenda ... and got photographic evidence!

While sad we didn't see the lights turn on I am glad we got to spend time in Cars Land at night - it is very cool!

I am glad we stopped to get the pictures in.  I love having those memories, especially as the kids grow, nice to be able to look back

pretty well!  Some lines longer than expected/hoped but we did ok ... can't say that was the case for the rest of the trip


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Wow - I am impressed by your level of comments ... most impressive!



Leshaface said:


> Did Judi make those outfits?? Way too cute.
> 
> Agh, she's so adorable and with Pascal on her arm, is just cuteness overload!
> 
> At least you can admit it, unlike other men I know



No we didn't make those outfits - all the girls dresses you see were from Easty.  We did make the tie dyed shirts though

Emma is pretty cute - which is good for her as lets her get away with more 

Hmm, no idea who you could be talking about 



Leshaface said:


> Yes!  I had completely forgotten about this when riding at MK!
> 
> Whaaa?!  That is perfect
> 
> A face that we may see again when Olivia is 16 perhaps??
> 
> I love seeing the monorail come through here.  That's probably why I enjoy Epcot so much.  The monorail going through the park (although, just a teeny, tiny portion) adds to the magic for me.[/epcot]
> 
> It was definitely unexpected - though was a little odd to me that he like announced that he can do this so many times a day or whatever ... but hey, not going to look a gift churro in the mouth
> 
> I agree about the monorail going through the park - both at DLR and at EPCOT.   I believe the original plan for the Magic Kingdom had a monorail loop that would go through Tomorrowland (that was when they were going to do the Persian resort up north of the Contemporary so there would be a loop that went to that hotel and then through Tomorrowland)





Leshaface said:


> So how does this work with FP?  Were you able to get back into the FP line and just explain what happened?  Always wondered about this...
> 
> So what did you think of it??  I personally love the creepy music.  You probably would have loved it when they had the Red Hot Chili Peppers music blasting back in the day, that was beyond amazing!
> 
> This room is so relaxing (and a good place to cool off for a bit)
> 
> 
> 
> YES!  These are DELICIOUS!
> 
> Definitely bartender.  It's always hit and miss when DH orders his Smoked Turkey cocktail here.  But I will say, food has always been on point.



So I just got back in the FP line - that is why I made sure to get the rider swap for Judi.  I suppose I could have asked about getting back in line further up, but didn't want to make a fuss

I thought Ghost Galaxy was rather cool!  Definitely different.  That would be cool with Red Hot Chili Pepper music playing - I loved how California Screamin' had the music.  I wish I could ride the new overlay with Hyperspace Mountain

Ah, good to know it wasn't just us.  I figured it was the bartender - odd that a specific location would have issues, but good to know.  Beer it is!



Leshaface said:


> It really is such a cool, immersive ride with the waterfall and animatronics.  I still love the fast stretch outside of Test Track though
> 
> I love these shots, they are so different and there was lots of attraction opportunities I thought!
> 
> This had me BUSTING up at work!  So sorry to laugh but, you know, I have to!  Also, I know this pain.  I've done this more than a few times with my GoPro (I don't even use it anymore because of this reason- easier with my iPhone for sure!)
> 
> I'm glad I was able to meet back up with you guys again and get a chance to say hi to Brenda.  Brenda is beyond lovely and it was great being able to meet Michael for the first time too!
> 
> I remember you doing this



Guess I shouldn't mention that I have never ridden Test Track 

I really liked those special shot boards they had set up - we got some more in later in the trip!  Just something different

Oh yeah, you have to laugh - other wise you just cry.  It did work out other times during the trip but that definitely was a bummer!

I am soooo glad the meet-up worked out!  Great to see you again and have some more time to chat and of course to see Brenda and Michael as well! 



Leshaface said:


> Yep, never noticed.  Thanks for showing this!
> 
> Did you guys ever make it to the dusk lighting?!
> 
> Woah, now that is strange.  That's a bummer!
> 
> Totally agree.  I've had breakfast, lunch and dinner there and it's solid food every time.



I love the little details at Disney so that stood out to me - I thought it was a neat effect!

Unfortunately we never did get to see the lighting at Car Land - but glad we had some time at night with the lights on at least though

It was just odd as it seemed early for that day and then the next we definitely got drinks later that that .... Not sure what the reasoning was - though some nights had a Halloween part at DLR and some didn't so not sure if that impacted things 



Leshaface said:


> I feel like I say this way too much, but she's a doll.
> 
> You're so right, so many strollers!
> 
> But i'm amazed that you guys made it there that early, good for you!
> 
> Thumbs up, my good man
> 
> Love those first two borders!  And the shot with just the kids is perfect.



Just caught my eye in that picture how there are so many coming down the sidewalk!

apparently not early enough though!  But I think we did ok most days getting up and out.

Thank you!

Lot's a nice boarders for the 60th![/QUOTE]


----------



## afwdwfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, it was tough - but if we figure Peter Pan would have a long line and we might not have done that anyway, the only thing we probably wound up not getting to due to lines in Fantasyland was Alice, so not too bad all together


So I probably shouldn't tell you that Alice was my favorite dark ride there???


----------



## TheMaxRebo

afwdwfan said:


> So I probably shouldn't tell you that Alice was my favorite dark ride there???



I think you kindly for not mentioning that 

We did want to ride it but we never saw it with less than a 40 minute wait and usually at an hour and a couple of times it was broken down (which probably added to the weights) so it just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## OregonMomToWDW

Alice is my favorite too, but the last 3-4 times we have gone, we haven't been able (or willing to wait) with the wait times at an hour or more. And it isn't like you can go there first, because the times we have been there, it hasn't been operating at park open.

I am loving the updates. So much so, I booked our hotel for our summer trip yesterday.


----------



## NJlauren

The Elsa and Anna M&G is rather disappointing... But the lobster nachos.... more then make sup for anything right before it!  Ummm and free Churro is always good!

The family pictures all look so good with the matching shirts.  I know you said it cut in to the MM hours but i think it was worth it you got some great shots!

I find it interesting that so many rides/attractions seem better maintained at DL over WDW.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OregonMomToWDW said:


> Alice is my favorite too, but the last 3-4 times we have gone, we haven't been able (or willing to wait) with the wait times at an hour or more. And it isn't like you can go there first, because the times we have been there, it hasn't been operating at park open.
> 
> I am loving the updates. So much so, I booked our hotel for our summer trip yesterday.



Yeah, pretty sure it wasn't open during the extra hour - we did keep checking wait time apps ... oh well, just another reason to go back some day!

Awesome!  Very exciting - have a great time!




NJlauren said:


> The Elsa and Anna M&G is rather disappointing... But the lobster nachos.... more then make sup for anything right before it!  Ummm and free Churro is always good!
> 
> The family pictures all look so good with the matching shirts.  I know you said it cut in to the MM hours but i think it was worth it you got some great shots!
> 
> I find it interesting that so many rides/attractions seem better maintained at DL over WDW.



I think it was really dissapointing as it was promoted as meeting both of them so felt a bit like false advertising, but oh well.  The lobster nachos did help though 

Thank you!  I think it was worth it to take some time to get the family pictures - and we didn't have to wait long and especially after seeing how crowded it was for people getting pictures later in the day I felt good about the decision!

That is definitely something we noticed - as we got to rides like It's a Small World and Splash Mountain - just things seemed better maintained


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 29 - Disneyland - Part 10*
*October 17th*
*A whale spotter in the family*​ After finishing riding Casey Jr we thought we would head over and ride the other attraction that it is interspersed with (even though they are laid out together the entrances aren't close) - so we headed over to the Storybook Canal Boats!

On the way we did pass this guy, but the kids had no interest in meeting him so this was as close as we got:





So this is one of those rides that is classic to Disneyland but is such a slooooooooow loader (and they only had 3 boats going) that the line takes a while.  It basically was always a similar length whenever we checked it (to and past the end of the roped line area) so we decided to wait since we knew this was a must do.  In-in-all we waited a bit over a 1/2 hour but just a switchback line that moves slow so felt longer than that.  

We were one of the first families on to our particular boat and the captain?/pilot?/skipper? asked Olivia if she wanted to be a Whale Watcher .... which she excitedly accepted!  This basically meant she got to sit on the very front of the boat (another little girl sat there as well) instead of in a seat.





... though I feel like she didn't do that great of a job as we wound up getting swallowed by a while ... though to be fair she was told to "watch" for whales - which perhaps she did, she wasn't instructed to warn us about it






For those unfamiliar with this ride, you ride on a boat through canals past minature versions of settings from famous Disney movies.  And soon we were sailing past Agrabah:





and then past Alice's village:





Prince Eric's Castle:





and to Arendelle - and Elsa's Ice Palace in the back:





and then waving to the train that we had recently been on:





Overall it is a very fun ride and definitely something unique to Disneyland and the kids really enjoyed it.  I wish it wasn't such a long wait but it is what it is.

After that some of our traveling party needed to use the bathroom.  While that happened I picked up a snack in a nifty bucket:








From a cart with a really cute worker (I mean the Yeti, though nothing against the CM who was lovely as well):





This was only appropriate as our next destination was a visit to his home (well, at least in Disneyland) - The Matterhorn!






We opted to use the single rider line as there was basically no line there and quite a line in the normal section I rode first to scout it out for Olivia.  I thought she would like it and it wasn't that scary and she agreed to ride it with Judi.  

Judi apparently is much more proficient as using the GoPro as she got great video of this ride:











(ok, that might be a bit much watching all three of those gifs at once)

Did we like it?  Yes we did!  It is bumpy so not a great ride for anyone with a bad back, but I thought it was really cool! (pun, partially intended).  Maybe I was tainted by it being a new attraction but I really liked it!

coming up .... a trip to Toontown!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 30 - Disneyland - Part 11*
*October 17th*
*A Trip to Toontown!*​
After successfully escaping  the Yeti we dedicated to head over to Toontown to check that out!

Apparently I did not do a good job of capturing the feel of the place and don't have a ton of pictures - but it is rather cool and much more immersive and impressive than the area that used to exist in the Magic Kingdom.  Lot's of places to explore for the kids.  

First up was Chip N Dale's house - which was cute, though not much to it ... just in, up, and out:








Then Judi took Olivia and Peter up on Donald's boat:





Apparently Peter had better things to do than wave to me:





We then went over towards Roger Rabbit and there was a Toontown fire station and fire truck that the kids wanted to climb on ... 





While we were doing on it we ran into Alicia and family again!  The kids had fun playing together on the fire engine:





I then took Peter and Olivia on Roger Rabbit ... and the only picture I got was of Peter in front of a door in queue:





At one point in the queue you can bank on one of the doors and a clot opens in it and you can hear someone talking, asking you for the password, etc.  Which is cool ... but it led the kids to just bang on every other door on the rest of the queue.

The ride was fun - especially for Roger Rabbit fans, but not sure if it is a must do.  Neither Olivia or Peter has seen Roger Rabbit so I don't think they got much out of it.  So fun to do once but if we don't ride it again on future trips I won't be upset.

When we came out we saw Goofy meeting:





And while we were riding Judi had taken the stroller with Emma (who had fallen asleep earlier) and gotten in line.   So we got to meet Goofy again (though this time in normal garb):





(and apparently I had been getting some sun!)

After this we had to head out as our lunch ADR was coming up ... but we will get to that next update

TTFN


----------



## amberg93

Okay, I am finally, finally caught up no thanks to life and holidays but you know. I don't start back up until Monday at school again so today was a great day of reading through the whole adventure. Obviously so much has happened I can't think to comment on it all but I'll throw a few out there. 

The San Diego portion looks like it was tons of fun and the video was really great. 

Your hotel looks super awesome and fun and I can see why the kids loved it! 

Disneyland seems sort of crowded? I mean, hearing that there are so many rides so close together makes me feel sort of anxious. I really like the spread out nature of the Florida parks. I guess I won't be able to speak to it properly until I go, however. 

Great Dismeets, which are always fun. 

Your family takes the cutest photopass pictures, like seriously. 

And I'm glad Judi knows how to work the Gopro


----------



## missangelalexis

The Canal Boats is a really cute ride. Glad you got to do it! 

Love the GoPro gifs of the Matterhorn, glad you all enjoyed it!

Great shot with Goofy!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberg93 said:


> Okay, I am finally, finally caught up no thanks to life and holidays but you know. I don't start back up until Monday at school again so today was a great day of reading through the whole adventure. Obviously so much has happened I can't think to comment on it all but I'll throw a few out there.
> 
> The San Diego portion looks like it was tons of fun and the video was really great.
> 
> Your hotel looks super awesome and fun and I can see why the kids loved it!
> 
> Disneyland seems sort of crowded? I mean, hearing that there are so many rides so close together makes me feel sort of anxious. I really like the spread out nature of the Florida parks. I guess I won't be able to speak to it properly until I go, however.
> 
> Great Dismeets, which are always fun.
> 
> Your family takes the cutest photopass pictures, like seriously.
> 
> And I'm glad Judi knows how to work the Gopro



Thanks for reading it all and for your comments Amber!

glad you enjoyed the video - we had a great time in San Diego - wish we had a bit more time there

Disneyland definitely was more crowded than I was expecting - especially for mid-week in October.  My understanding is that the pathways in Disneyland are more narrow than in Disney World so the same level of crowd will feel more crowded in Disneyland.  The 60th anniversary is bringing in larger crowds so it really did get crowded at times.

Yes, I am glad that Judi knew how to work the GoPro as well 




missangelalexis said:


> The Canal Boats is a really cute ride. Glad you got to do it!
> 
> Love the GoPro gifs of the Matterhorn, glad you all enjoyed it!
> 
> Great shot with Goofy!



We really did enjoy the Canal Boats - too bad about the line but it is what it is.  Definitely a "must do" at least once though

Thank you!


----------



## OregonMomToWDW

I am glad you enjoyed the Matterhorn. We ride it each time, hoping we will like it. My youngest (12 yrs old) still likes it, so one of us usually rides it at least once with her. I hate to admit it, but I have never gone on the Storybook canal boats (at least not since I my age was in the single digit). Never taken my kids on it either. This next trip, maybe we will. The line always scares them away, but we did wait about 45 minutes to ride Mr. Toad last time, so I might be able to talk them into it. At least my youngest.

Toontown is such a nice area. Even though my kids are older, we still have to go back there and hang out a bit.


----------



## Sazzo'sMommy

Our first trip to DLR is in 2 months, but we have been to WDW at least 50 times. Thank you for your thorough report. Love everything you have shown so far! Your reviews are priceless!


----------



## Dugette

Okay, I'm not caught up yet, but after binge-reading on the DIS all evening, I'm exhausted and need to go to bed. I'll catch up with the rest as soon as I can - I should have come here first, because I want to hear more about DISNEYLAND!!



TheMaxRebo said:


>


That's hilarious!



TheMaxRebo said:


>


Yum, I love cauliflower!



TheMaxRebo said:


> Which is too bad, as he missed out on meeting with @Leshaface and her family who were also visiting and it worked out to meet up at DTD tonight:


Awesome that you guys got to meet up right away (and more to come, it seems).



TheMaxRebo said:


> It also took a bit longer just to get through the line as for everyone using a multi-day pass for the first time (including us) they have to take your picture and not sure if it was our ticket taker or just the system in general but it seemed a pretty slow process. Oh well. Is what it is - it honestly probably didn't take that long but felt long when you just want to be on the other side of the gates starting your day!


Hmmm, I guess it's good that our first entrance will be midday, so at least we won't be wasting rope drop time. Of course, other people may waste that for us, it seems.



TheMaxRebo said:


> I thought doing this first thing would be good to get a number of character meets done, but looking back on it we should have used the first hour to hit up attractions and then done this for 9am or so. Oh well, rookie mistake


We are following that model - late brunch at the Plaza so we can take advantage of morning ride time first.



TheMaxRebo said:


> We left off having met Halloween Goofy in Town Square after Judi had procured Fast Passes for both Radiator Springs Racers and the Anna & Elsa meet for later in the day over at California Adventure - so now it was time to actually get to an attraction at Disneyland ....


So, are the Anna & Elsa FP disconnected from the rest?



TheMaxRebo said:


> First up was to obtain fastpasses for Space Mountain.


And are DL and DCA disconnected as well?



TheMaxRebo said:


> So, first I went with Olivia and Peter and got a rider swap for Judi to ride after.


Buzz has Rider Swap? That's different than WDW.



TheMaxRebo said:


> And the CM working the stand mentioned that he is allowed to share some pixie dust a few times a day and pixedusted us a free Churro! Now, I enjoy a normal Churro, but a free Churro? That tasted that much sweeter!


Mmmmm, yummy and free!



TheMaxRebo said:


> I have to say that I really like the Autopia ride here - much more than the Speedway at WDW. The layout of the track is more interesting and there are a lot more details, just as fun signs (like the one shown above) - including one for "mouse crossing" with little mouse holes on either side of the track. It is also cool as you wind around under the monorail track (and can see some monorails go by) and also other tracks that are no longer in use - for the now closed People Mover and Rocket Rods (you can see some of the tracks in the above photo as well). Just a much more fun ride!


La la la, plugging my ears, can't hear you - since it's closed when we visit, haha.


----------



## hokieinpa

TheMaxRebo said:


> On the way we did pass this guy, but the kids had no interest in meeting him so this was as close as we got:



I think I'd take a pass on meeting him too! Claude Frollo is not the friendliest looking guy.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Overall it is a very fun ride and definitely something unique to Disneyland and the kids really enjoyed it. I wish it wasn't such a long wait but it is what it is.



This seems like sun a fun, unique ride. And unlike anything in WDW!



TheMaxRebo said:


> Did we like it? Yes we did! It is bumpy so not a great ride for anyone with a bad back, but I thought it was really cool! (pun, partially intended). Maybe I was tainted by it being a new attraction but I really liked it!



Glad Olivia (and everyone else) enjoyed it! And great GoPro videos!



TheMaxRebo said:


> Apparently I did not do a good job of capturing the feel of the place and don't have a ton of pictures - but it is rather cool and much more immersive and impressive than the area that used to exist in the Magic Kingdom. Lot's of places to explore for the kids.



Given all of the DL TRs I have seen, Toontown seems like such a fun place for kids. Lots of meets and fun places for them to play!


----------



## DisMom1981

Fell behind but caught up now.  Enjoying the updates!  Love the castle pics!


----------



## annie170

Very cool that you got to meet Brenda.  That's nice that she meets with DISers who come to her home turf.  

Those canal boats are a really cute ride and the Matterhorn looks like fun.  I can't get over how much they fit into the smaller space there.

I like your matching shirts.  Did you or Judi make them.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Great update!  I love how much fun you're having with the kid's rides!  That's what makes Disney the best - you can just be a kid!  RSR looks like a blast and cars land is so cool.  I can't wait to see it in December!

Nice you got another dismeet!  Your kiddos are so cute!


----------



## NJlauren

Sounds like a pretty good day!  The canal boats look amazing... To bad the line always seems to be kinda long.... Toon town looks fun!  I remember Toon town from the MK but don't really remember it in DL so I'm excited to see what it's all about!

Overall seems like a good day overall!


----------



## afwdwfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> On the way we did pass this guy, but the kids had no interest in meeting him so this was as close as we got:


Yeah, he looks a little scary!  Kind of neat to see a less common character out and about though!



TheMaxRebo said:


> So this is one of those rides that is classic to Disneyland but is such a slooooooooow loader (and they only had 3 boats going)


Wow... only 3 boats??? That would be brutally slow!



TheMaxRebo said:


> From a cart with a really cute worker (I mean the Yeti, though nothing against the CM who was lovely as well):


I love those popcorn carts. 

And the popcorn isn't too bad either. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Judi apparently is much more proficient as using the GoPro as she got great video of this ride:


Nice gifs!  And I'm glad she managed to do more than just take a selfie.  



TheMaxRebo said:


> Apparently I did not do a good job of capturing the feel of the place and don't have a ton of pictures - but it is rather cool and much more immersive and impressive than the area that used to exist in the Magic Kingdom. Lot's of places to explore for the kids.


 It kind of makes you miss Toontown at MK a little bit less, because it really doesn't even compare. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> While we were doing on it we ran into Alicia and family again! The kids had fun playing together on the fire engine:


You just can't get away from them!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OregonMomToWDW said:


> I am glad you enjoyed the Matterhorn. We ride it each time, hoping we will like it. My youngest (12 yrs old) still likes it, so one of us usually rides it at least once with her. I hate to admit it, but I have never gone on the Storybook canal boats (at least not since I my age was in the single digit). Never taken my kids on it either. This next trip, maybe we will. The line always scares them away, but we did wait about 45 minutes to ride Mr. Toad last time, so I might be able to talk them into it. At least my youngest.
> 
> Toontown is such a nice area. Even though my kids are older, we still have to go back there and hang out a bit.



We had heard such good things about the Storybook Canal boats and figured the kids would enjoy it that it was a bit of a priority for us.  If that was not the case I think we would have been scared by the line as well

It is neat to hang out in Toontown - some of the houses definitely have more to do in them than others, but fun to see the kids take it all in




Sazzo'sMommy said:


> Our first trip to DLR is in 2 months, but we have been to WDW at least 50 times. Thank you for your thorough report. Love everything you have shown so far! Your reviews are priceless!



 that is very exciting to hear about your upcoming trip!  Glad you have been enjoying the report.  Hopefully I will get it all/most done within 2 months  .... if you have any specific questions, don't hesitate to ask




Dugette said:


> Okay, I'm not caught up yet, but after binge-reading on the DIS all evening, I'm exhausted and need to go to bed. I'll catch up with the rest as soon as I can - I should have come here first, because I want to hear more about DISNEYLAND!!
> 
> That's hilarious!
> 
> Yum, I love cauliflower!
> 
> Awesome that you guys got to meet up right away (and more to come, it seems).
> 
> Hmmm, I guess it's good that our first entrance will be midday, so at least we won't be wasting rope drop time. Of course, other people may waste that for us, it seems.
> 
> We are following that model - late brunch at the Plaza so we can take advantage of morning ride time first.
> 
> So, are the Anna & Elsa FP disconnected from the rest?
> 
> And are DL and DCA disconnected as well?
> 
> Buzz has Rider Swap? That's different than WDW.
> 
> Mmmmm, yummy and free!
> 
> La la la, plugging my ears, can't hear you - since it's closed when we visit, haha.



I know you had been away so I am sure coming back and seeing how much you have to catch up on would be intimidating!   I was glad things worked out to meet Alicia right away that first night, that was a bit of a bonus but definitely got things off on the right foot!

That definitely is good that your first day is not a full day - I think if we had more time it wouldn't have been so bad (and we may have then got to the parks our first day.  That is one takeaway we had - that 3 days didn't feel like enough (though at least partly due to the elevated crowds)

Yes, the fast pass at the 2 parks is totally separate and the A&E FP is disconnected from the other FP system as well.  Same with WOC if you were going to get those.  So that morning at one point we had paper FP for RSR, A&E, and Space Mountain all at once

guess I never realized Buzz at WDW didn't have rider swap.  Seemed like most of the rides here had it

Oh, that's a bummer the Autopia will be down while you go!  Though you should have Hyperspace Mountain to see at least


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hokieinpa said:


> I think I'd take a pass on meeting him too! Claude Frollo is not the friendliest looking guy.
> 
> This seems like sun a fun, unique ride. And unlike anything in WDW!
> 
> Glad Olivia (and everyone else) enjoyed it! And great GoPro videos!
> 
> Given all of the DL TRs I have seen, Toontown seems like such a fun place for kids. Lots of meets and fun places for them to play!



Yeah, my kids aren't into the Villains yet.  We've been talking up the Star Wars Launch Bay to them for our summer trip and they are pumped to meet Chewbacca ... Kylo Ren, not so much

Definitely something unique and also old school feeling - like the type of attraction that was there when the park opened

Judi did a good job with the GoPro!   Lot's of places for the kids to explore in Toontown and a number of meets - though even more characters outside would be good ... for Mickey and Minnie you have to go into their houses




DisMom1981 said:


> Fell behind but caught up now.  Enjoying the updates!  Love the castle pics!



Glad you are enjoying the updates!  I too like the Castle pictures and am glad that we stopped




annie170 said:


> Very cool that you got to meet Brenda.  That's nice that she meets with DISers who come to her home turf.
> 
> Those canal boats are a really cute ride and the Matterhorn looks like fun.  I can't get over how much they fit into the smaller space there.
> 
> I like your matching shirts.  Did you or Judi make them.



I am very glad things worked out and we got to meet Brenda and Michael - it did feel like she was welcoming us to her park a bit 

They really do cram things in and have tracks going around/over/under each other.  It makes it cool but ramps up the crowded feeling

We made them together.  I had the idea of doing the tie dye and she thought of adding the silver Mickey head.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Great update!  I love how much fun you're having with the kid's rides!  That's what makes Disney the best - you can just be a kid!  RSR looks like a blast and cars land is so cool.  I can't wait to see it in December!
> 
> Nice you got another dismeet!  Your kiddos are so cute!



I definitely agree about having fun on rides together with your kids at Disney.  Actually, I think that is why it stood out to me that it was less true at California Adventure - there it seemed like there were more rides that were for bigger kids/adults and then others geared towards little kids.  Still better than at a typical amusement park (six flags, etc.), but a bit more so than at Disneyland or the Magic Kingdom, etc.

Glad we got another meet in as well.  Thank you!




NJlauren said:


> Sounds like a pretty good day!  The canal boats look amazing... To bad the line always seems to be kinda long.... Toon town looks fun!  I remember Toon town from the MK but don't really remember it in DL so I'm excited to see what it's all about!
> 
> Overall seems like a good day overall!



We were having a pretty good day I think - things were taking a bit longer than we hoped so at the time it felt like we weren't as productive as we thought we would be, but looking back we did ok.   

The tough thing with the Canal Boats is not only is the line long but as a slow loader the line moves slowly as well, so feel even longer than it is

Toontown definitely was fun and this one was waaaaay better than what they had at the Magic Kingdom




afwdwfan said:


> Yeah, he looks a little scary!  Kind of neat to see a less common character out and about though!
> 
> Wow... only 3 boats??? That would be brutally slow!
> 
> I love those popcorn carts.
> 
> And the popcorn isn't too bad either.
> 
> Nice gifs!  And I'm glad she managed to do more than just take a selfie.
> 
> It kind of makes you miss Toontown at MK a little bit less, because it really doesn't even compare.
> 
> You just can't get away from them!



It was neat to see the less common characters out ... by the flag pole they had Cruella and we saw the Queen of Hearts out as well - to bad my kids have no interest in meeting Villains 

Yeah, definitely only the 3 boats so it felt like it was taking forever.  Glad we went though, but with that kind of line wouldn't be a "must do" any more

The popcorn carts are so cool there!

yeah, yeah ... I did get the GoPro to work right on Goofy's Sky School, so I am not totally incompetent ... just mostly 

I agree - knowing that this Toontown is out there makes me miss the one at MK much less and glad they aren't getting rid of this one for Star Wars land or anything


----------



## NJlauren

No I could look this up... But how many full days did you have in the parks?

Trying to finalize my trip details and having A hard time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

NJlauren said:


> No I could look this up... But how many full days did you have in the parks?
> 
> Trying to finalize my trip details and having A hard time.



We had 4 nights in the hotel so 3 full days in the park, but just those 3 days.  I think that would have been enough with low crowds but given what we had, at least one more day would have been better (and 5 days would have been perfect and allowed us to spend a little more time at hotel)

Though we did do at least one table service meal each day, so if you only did counter service and didn't take breaks you might do a bit better than we did


----------



## NJlauren

TheMaxRebo said:


> We had 4 nights in the hotel so 3 full days in the park, but just those 3 days.  I think that would have been enough with low crowds but given what we had, at least one more day would have been better (and 5 days would have been perfect and allowed us to spend a little more time at hotel)
> 
> Though we did do at least one table service meal each day, so if you only did counter service and didn't take breaks you might do a bit better than we did



Thank you! 

I'm looking at either 2 half days and 2 full days, or 1 half day and 2 full days, or 1 half day and 3 full days. Or just 3 full days...

With two night being grad nights so I just can't decide.  DH is leaning towards 2/2 or 1/2 but I'm worried with one half day and 2 full days I'll feel like I didn't get to do enough....

Sorry for hijacking your TR....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

NJlauren said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm looking at either 2 half days and 2 full days, or 1 half day and 2 full days, or 1 half day and 3 full days. Or just 3 full days...
> 
> With two night being grad nights so I just can't decide.  DH is leaning towards 2/2 or 1/2 but I'm worried with one half day and 2 full days I'll feel like I didn't get to do enough....
> 
> Sorry for hijacking your TR....



No worries - I was hopeful this TR would be helpful

I think 2 and 2 could work, especially if the half days are mornings as that is when we got the most done ... haven't gotten to it yet but mid-afternoon we were seeing 60 min waits at Haunted Mansion and Pirates but one morning we went right to that area and did 2 rides on HM with no wait and then a 5 minute wait on Pirates

1 and 2 would be tough, unless you really maximize that first hour.  Are you staying onsite and will have MM everyday or just one day?


----------



## NJlauren

TheMaxRebo said:


> No worries - I was hopeful this TR would be helpful
> 
> I think 2 and 2 could work, especially if the half days are mornings as that is when we got the most done ... haven't gotten to it yet but mid-afternoon we were seeing 60 min waits at Haunted Mansion and Pirates but one morning we went right to that area and did 2 rides on HM with no wait and then a 5 minute wait on Pirates
> 
> 1 and 2 would be tough, unless you really maximize that first hour.  Are you staying onsite and will have MM everyday or just one day?



Currently staying on site.... I should also mention most things that DD can't go on will be skipped, unless she is napping in the stroller.  I think we will probably not take breaks, more nap in the stroller and call it quits early...... Thinking 2/2 may be the way to go....


----------



## Dugette

TheMaxRebo said:


> And then the inside parts had some awesome animatronics - some you go by a little quick, I would have appreciated some more time to, well, appreciate it all - but it is just cool and much be such a cool experience for kids that love the movies:


Yesterday, Izzy and I watched a bunch of random YouTube videos/vlogs about Disneyland and a couple of them showed a fair amount of RSR - it looks SOOOOO fun! I will need to ride that as many times possible, I think (I also love Test Track, so I feel confident this is my type of ride). I feel bad that Izzy won't be tall enough for it, though, as she'd probably love it too (she did measure at 38" the other day, though, so maybe if she stands tall and wears substantial shoes...not counting on it, though).



TheMaxRebo said:


> While we were riding, Judi took Emma and Peter to meet a Car, and it was Lightening McQueen out meeting. These meets were a lot better than the "meets" they had at DHS - even just how the Cars would "drive" out to their spot and when Matter was leaving he would have little quips to make, etc. Just cool.


This will make Izzy feel better about missing RSR, though. 



TheMaxRebo said:


>


That's awesome. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> When I got home it was apparent that I had the setting wrong and when I thought I was starting the video taking I was taking a still picture - so all I got was this lovely image


 Nice! Reminds me of when I tried to stealthily videotape RnRC and actually stopped the recording instead of starting it. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Who we we meeting? Well, Alicia and her family again, but also Brenda (@emmysmommy ) and her lovely husband Michael as well!






TheMaxRebo said:


> However they informed us that they were no longer serving alcohol for the day. That was one thing that threw us - it appeared that the cut-off time for alcohol was different each day as the next day we got drinks later than this. Apparently it threw a lot of people off as the manager of Flo's had to make a broad announcement that they were no longer selling alcohol - after which about 1/3 of the people left the line.


How strange. Good to know.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Anyway - the menu was pretty good with some different choices. We wound up getting a *Roast Beef & Cheddar Sandwich* - Garlic chive bun, caramelized onions, and horseradish aioli, served with signature coleslaw; a *Turkey Dip Sandwich* - Potato grinder roll, provolone cheese with turkey au jus, served with pasta salad, and two kids *Macaroni and Cheese* - Served with fruit, vegetables and choice of small lowfat milk or small Dasani water. We also ordered 2 milk shakes, one chocolate and one strawberry - on in a souvenir glass since we didn't have enough of them.


Sounds good! And mac and cheese is always a winner with Izzy. We have this in our plans for a dinner.



TheMaxRebo said:


> We got through bag check and then got online. The park wasn't yet open - we were there close to 30 minutes before it opened, but I guess that wasn't early enough. So for those of you with trips coming up, may want to get there a bit earlier than you think you need to:


One of the YouTube videos I watched yesterday had some tips and one was to arrive 1 hour early. I was really surprised at that, but your report seems to confirm it. But, to me, I'm not sure if I'd rather spend an hour standing there waiting to get in or wait in longer lines in themed queues for the morning. I don't know.  I like sleep and we are not the earliest folks. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> The photopass Photographer was great and had us do a bunch of poses, plus there were some neat boarders for the 60th and some magic shots with the kids - so get ready for a bunch of photopass pictures!


You got GREAT shots! Love it!



TheMaxRebo said:


> I did also make a point to see the plaque for the 40th anniversary Time "Castle" - will be interesting when they open this up on the 80th anniversary:


That's really cool and makes me want to plan a trip for that date in 20 years...



TheMaxRebo said:


> the long line you see is for Peter Pan (we never got on that):


Yeah, I'm worried about that. Every time I bring up Disneyland, Izzy tells me how much she wants to ride Peter Pan (or "the Captain Hook ride"). 



TheMaxRebo said:


> ... though I feel like she didn't do that great of a job as we wound up getting swallowed by a while ... though to be fair she was told to "watch" for whales - which perhaps she did, she wasn't instructed to warn us about it






TheMaxRebo said:


> Did we like it? Yes we did! It is bumpy so not a great ride for anyone with a bad back, but I thought it was really cool! (pun, partially intended). Maybe I was tainted by it being a new attraction but I really liked it!


I remember really liking the Matterhorn (10 years ago) too. But I also am not bothered by the "roughness" on WDW's Space Mountain, which I always see comments about, so I guess I'm lucky that doesn't bother me (yet?)



TheMaxRebo said:


> That is one takeaway we had - that 3 days didn't feel like enough (though at least partly due to the elevated crowds)


I am honestly worried about our 4.5 days being enough. I mean, we had 8 days at WDW in May and it didn't seem like nearly enough. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Yes, the fast pass at the 2 parks is totally separate and the A&E FP is disconnected from the other FP system as well. Same with WOC if you were going to get those. So that morning at one point we had paper FP for RSR, A&E, and Space Mountain all at once


Great info, thanks! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Though you should have Hyperspace Mountain to see at least


I am VERY much looking forward to that!


----------



## horse11

Getting caught up here and see you have gone to town on your TR!! Wow you added a lot!!
1st let me say I LOVE the tie dye tee shirts!!! If I recall you have a creative side and designed your own magic bands your last trip. Thinking you made shirts last trip if I am not mistaken so is it safe to assume you made them? That blue is beautiful and it really complements all of you guys!!! Love the pictures of your three kids by the castle!!! That is precious!!
Oh my the Mr Toad Wild Ride brings back sooooo many memories. I have been to Disneyland once when I was a kid. That ride was probably one of the most memorable. Silly thing is I do not really remember much about the ride itself but what I do remember is a grown man that had placed the shoulder strap around his neck!! We could see him from the place we were in line. Mom and I were laughing so hard I though we would wet ourselves lol!! As you had said I remember the ride being jerky so that made us laugh even harder!!!
Several rides look awesome!! Pinoccio Daring journey, Snow Whites Scary Adventure, and the boat ride through the canals are all rides I would enjoy. The Matterhorn looks awesome!!!
I would love to get one of those Popcorn buckets, I really like the ghost one. They should make that so it glows in the dark.


----------



## chillitsanne

TheMaxRebo said:


> The photopass Photographer was great and had us do a bunch of poses, plus there were some neat boarders for the 60th and some magic shots with the kids - so get ready for a bunch of photopass pictures!





These photo pass pictures are so great!! You have such a cute family! Did you think the photo pass was worth it at DL? I tried looking up some info about it and I'm undecided about paying for it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dugette said:


> Yesterday, Izzy and I watched a bunch of random YouTube videos/vlogs about Disneyland and a couple of them showed a fair amount of RSR - it looks SOOOOO fun! I will need to ride that as many times possible, I think (I also love Test Track, so I feel confident this is my type of ride). I feel bad that Izzy won't be tall enough for it, though, as she'd probably love it too (she did measure at 38" the other day, though, so maybe if she stands tall and wears substantial shoes...not counting on it, though).
> 
> This will make Izzy feel better about missing RSR, though.



I was really worried that Peter would throw a fit that he didn't get to go on RSR - but it worked out ok.  The ride is in the back of Cars Land so while he did see parts of it at time it wasn't like the Mine Train which was right there and he was upset he didn't get to go on while Olivia did.  So that, combined with enough else to keep him occupied and he was fine .... so hope the same works with Izzy 



Dugette said:


> That's awesome.
> 
> Nice! Reminds me of when I tried to stealthily videotape RnRC and actually stopped the recording instead of starting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How strange. Good to know.
> 
> Sounds good! And mac and cheese is always a winner with Izzy. We have this in our plans for a dinner.



There were a bunch of neat photo ops like that (a couple more coming up later in the TR) and I think they should still be up when you go

Well, glad to know I am not the only one with a camera fail 

I tried the mac & cheese at Flo's and it was pretty darn good - so I bet Izzy wil love it!



Dugette said:


> One of the YouTube videos I watched yesterday had some tips and one was to arrive 1 hour early. I was really surprised at that, but your report seems to confirm it. But, to me, I'm not sure if I'd rather spend an hour standing there waiting to get in or wait in longer lines in themed queues for the morning. I don't know.  I like sleep and we are not the earliest folks.
> 
> You got GREAT shots! Love it!
> 
> That's really cool and makes me want to plan a trip for that date in 20 years...
> 
> Yeah, I'm worried about that. Every time I bring up Disneyland, Izzy tells me how much she wants to ride Peter Pan (or "the Captain Hook ride").



If you can get there really early - like first in line early - it can help a lot as they do start scanning tickets before the official open and I think that helps a bit, but we obviously missed that so if you aren't committed to doing that it might be a decent trade off to get some more sleep ....

... but I do have to say that first hour even on non-MM we were able to get a lot done in other parts of the park.  It's coming up later but we found during the day the wait at Haunted Mansion and Pirates was generally around 60 mins, but our last full day we went right there first thing in the morning and were able to ride HM back-to-back with no wait and then Pirates with a 5 minute wait, so just keep that in mind as well.

Thanks - generally pretty happy with the PP pics we got during this trip, and glad we did it, even if it cost us getting on 1 or 2 more rides

yeah, the Time Castle is pretty cool - also was part of a recent Disney Fiction series I was reading where they have to dig it up and get something out of it, so I thought that was pretty neat to see it in person

The PP line there is just crazy and seemed like that almost all the time ... I understand it is a little different than WDW but not drastically different so we just opted to skip it, so I hope you get lucky and find a time when not that long ... at least for Izzy's sake!




Dugette said:


> I remember really liking the Matterhorn (10 years ago) too. But I also am not bothered by the "roughness" on WDW's Space Mountain, which I always see comments about, so I guess I'm lucky that doesn't bother me (yet?)
> 
> I am honestly worried about our 4.5 days being enough. I mean, we had 8 days at WDW in May and it didn't seem like nearly enough.
> 
> Great info, thanks!
> 
> I am VERY much looking forward to that!



I think I am similar to you - I notice the "roughness" of Space Mountain but it doesn't really bother me so maybe I am not a good judge of the Matterhorn, but I thought it was a lot of fun!

I think 4.5 days will be ok especially if you can get there for at least a few mornings to crank out some attractions.  Hopefully crowds are a little lower for you too!

Best of luck with the rest of your planning!




horse11 said:


> Getting caught up here and see you have gone to town on your TR!! Wow you added a lot!!
> 1st let me say I LOVE the tie dye tee shirts!!! If I recall you have a creative side and designed your own magic bands your last trip. Thinking you made shirts last trip if I am not mistaken so is it safe to assume you made them? That blue is beautiful and it really complements all of you guys!!! Love the pictures of your three kids by the castle!!! That is precious!!
> Oh my the Mr Toad Wild Ride brings back sooooo many memories. I have been to Disneyland once when I was a kid. That ride was probably one of the most memorable. Silly thing is I do not really remember much about the ride itself but what I do remember is a grown man that had placed the shoulder strap around his neck!! We could see him from the place we were in line. Mom and I were laughing so hard I though we would wet ourselves lol!! As you had said I remember the ride being jerky so that made us laugh even harder!!!
> Several rides look awesome!! Pinoccio Daring journey, Snow Whites Scary Adventure, and the boat ride through the canals are all rides I would enjoy. The Matterhorn looks awesome!!!
> I would love to get one of those Popcorn buckets, I really like the ghost one. They should make that so it glows in the dark.



Thank you - we did make them.  I had the original idea (and using the shades of blue to "tye" into the color scheme of the 60th/diamond anniversary) and Judi though to add the Silver Mickeyhead ... though I think she then executed most of the tye dye and I did the Mickey Heads using a stencil and shimmer spray paint.  I think they came out pretty well and the kids still wear them a lot!  (Olivia often wears mine as a night shirt)

Definitely some neat dark rides that aren't at WDW (either no longer or just never there)  I do wish we got on Alice, but oh well - can't get on everything!

We have a popcorn bucket from WDW that is shaped as Mickey as a ghost and that does glow in the dark




chillitsanne said:


> These photo pass pictures are so great!! You have such a cute family! Did you think the photo pass was worth it at DL? I tried looking up some info about it and I'm undecided about paying for it.



Thank you!  I think they came out pretty well and I am glad we stopped!

I thought the PP at DL was definitely worth it and that is for only 3 days.  We did do a couple of character meals so got the prints there and then the ride photos as well so that combined with the regular PP, the special set-ups, and the special boarder I thought it was definitely worth it ... plus quite a bit cheaper than at WDW


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 31 - Disneyland - Part 12*
*October 17th*
*The mayor of the bayou*​
At this point it was time to head to our lunch ADR - though on the way we stopped by the bathroom and picked up Fastpasses for Big Thunder Mountain Railroad to use after lunch.  

Where were we heading?  Well to New Orleans Square and Blue Bayou specifically!  This was one meal location that was a "must do" for us - and specifically sitting waterside to watch the Pirates boats go by.  To help ensure this we booked the first lunch seating they had for the day, 11:30am and arrived about 20 mins early to check in and let them know we would wait for a waterside table.  

We arrived in New Orleans Square and I must say this part of the park was quite crowded - though I absolutely love the themeing here and it looks even more authentic that Port Orleans French Quarter does:





By the way, it the door to Club 33 is just above the right shoulder of the guy with the towel around his shoulders.  It's pretty cool on non-descript it is and we even just parked our stroller right in front of it while we waited (unfortunately we never got to the other side of that door, but someday)

And here you can get a sense of where this is and how crowded it was:





Our plan worked out really well as we were actually led into the restaurant at about 11:20 and led to a table right by the water.  I will warn you that it is sooooo dark in there so the pictures didn't come out great.  Here is us being led through an empty restaurant:





And here is a we-sie of Olivia and I at the table - I think at this point she had already gotten mad at me because I kept calling her "the Mayor" as she would wave to every single boat that would come down the river and generally get waves back.  Of course the fact this ticked her off led me to say it even more, but hey if you can't tease your kids who can you tease?  






Here is the lunch menu:





I started with the Mint Julep and Judi had the Louisiana Lemonade (Minute Maid Light Lemonade and Sprite with flavors of Mango and Raspberry) - we both got them served with a Souvenir Glow Cube.  
(with Flash and without)













and the glow cubes were pretty cool - and of course diamond shaped like everything during the 60th annivesary:








I am not sure what a real Mint Julep tastes like, but pretty sure not like this.  I really liked it actually, but I can't imagine a strong alcoholic drink tasting like this.  Judi really liked her lemonade as well.  One thing I liked was throughout the meal the wait staff would come by with pitchers of each drink and keep refilling our glasses - so we both definitely got our fill, which was great!

First we were brought a bread basket with a few types of bread, one of which was a type of corn cake that was really good:





For Judi and I our meals came with an appetizer.  I got the Signature New Orleans Gumbo, which admittedly doesn't look like much but it was really tasty!  Enough spice and flavor without being overpowering





Judi decided to upgrade to the shrimp cocktail.  I want to ensure I state that there were quite a few pieces of cut-up shrimp inside the cup and not just the one shrimp on the edge.  She really liked this as well and was happy she decided to do the upgrade:





Apologies to Judi as not the most flattering picture, but this one came out the best as far as being able to see where our table was and view of the restaurant ... plus Emma looks pretty cute in it.  And you can see the kids had chocolate milk to drink:





For food for the kids we had them split a mac & cheese and a roasted beef strip loin kids meals.  Both were pretty darn good, especially the mac & cheese and the two meals were definitely enough for the three of them to split:








Judi decided to get the Pan-seared Blackened Salmon (Cajun spiced, served with hearty mashed potatoes, seasonal vegetables, tomato caper relish, and basil puree blanc).  She enjoyed this quite a bit.  Salmon isn't my favorite but the potatoes with the sauce were really good!





I know the monte cristo sandwich is really popular here but I decided to get the Halloween special which was the Cajun-rubbed bone in pork chop (served with goat-cheese mashed potatoes, sauteed spinach, and smoked tomato pepper jam).  O.M.G. - this was so good ... honestly, probably the best thing I ate all trip.  I notice on the new menu the salmon now has the goat-cheese mashed potatoes now, which is a nice call as they were really good





We decided to get dessert elsewhere.  I must say we had a great meal here.  I have read some mixed reviews but we have nothing but good things to say (well, other than that it isn't a cheap lunch).  The setting is just amazing and I am so glad we went early and got the waterside table.  Lot's of fun watching the boats go by and The Mayor, um, Olivia, had a blast waving to everyone.  Like I said, it isn't cheap so not something you can do everyday but definitely a place I think everyone should do at least once.

Coming up next - dessert and a then we have a blast!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 32 - Disneyland - Part 13*
*October 17th*
*Dessert and we have a blast!*​
As mentioned we opted to not get dessert at Blue Bayou - not that they didn't sound good but there was something else we wanted to get.  So while Judi took the kids to the bathroom I stopped by the Mint Julep Bar:





To pick up some Mickey shaped Beignets - they had regular and pumpkin flavored ones and I was able to get a 6-pack split between the flavors, 3 and 3:








They were really good and fun to split.  The pumpkin ones were a little denser for some reason so in some ways I preferred the original, but it was nice to have both to try.

One thing I saw offered there that I thought was cool but in no way could I justify spending $25.99 on a drink mug:





As I was taking a little while with this, after the bathroom trip Judi took the kids on the Tarzan Treehouse which was right there:


















After I joined them and we ate our snack the kids wanted to take me on the treehouse as well, so back up we went:





I also liked how you could see the Matterhorn while climbing up:





I actually really love the classing Swiss Family Robinson Treehouse and don't want that classic to change at WDW - but I actually preferred this version as there was more interactive elements and just a bit more fun.

After this, our Fastpass time for Big Thunder Mountain opened up, so we headed that way.  Olivia decided to ride with me first and she seemed pretty excited about this:





I had taken her picture further down the line but then had her go back for another picture so I could get one of her with the train going by in the background:





Then we were ready to get on the car and Olivia couldn't even wait for everyone to get off:





This ride is so good and much better than the current version at WDW ... they have re-done the entire track so it is so smooth and the inside areas have a lot more action going on - and the explosion scene towards the end is amazing.  Rumors are this is coming to the WDW version which I think would be great!











BTW - I love in the middle gif above that woman two seats up facing backwards to take a picture/video of her kid, but then freaking out once it starts going fast 

After this we decided to take a break - it was very hot and we had been there since the MM hour, so a break was needed.  I went swimming with Olivia while Judi and the younger two rested (or she tried to get Peter to rest, I think he woke up cranky ... which is likely since he always wakes up from naps cranky).

Coming up - parade time and some of my favorite pictures I took of the trip!

TTFN


----------



## Disney Khaleesi

Phil! Seriously in love with this TR. It's bringing back so many memories from my Disneyland trip! Granted, it was several years ago, but I remember eating in Blue Bayou and loving it! 

And I agree, DL BTMRR is so much better than the WDW version. The Pirates of the Caribbean at DL is better than the one at WDW, too. But, tragically, Disneyland does not offer a PeopleMover. 

Kids are cute as always and looking forward to the next update!


----------



## chillitsanne

Blue Bayou food looks pretty good! Glad you enjoyed it. I am not so big on the cajun flavor so i can't decided if it is something i want to do. Although the atmosphere itself looks awesome and worth a trip.



TheMaxRebo said:


> To pick up some Mickey shaped Beignets - they had regular and pumpkin flavored ones and I was able to get a 6-pack split between the flavors, 3 and 3:



These look delicious!



TheMaxRebo said:


> I had taken her picture further down the line but then had her go back for another picture so I could get one of her with the train going by in the background:



This photo cracked me up, she's like "dad, really, let's get on the ride already" Very cute!



TheMaxRebo said:


> BTW - I love in the middle gif above that woman two seats up facing backwards to take a picture/video of her kid, but then freaking out once it starts going fast



All your gifs are awesome! the lady in the middle is the best haha


----------



## afwdwfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> Our plan worked out really well as we were actually led into the restaurant at about 11:20 and led to a table right by the water. I will warn you that it is sooooo dark in there so the pictures didn't come out great. Here is us being led through an empty restaurant:


Awesome!  I'm glad it worked out!



TheMaxRebo said:


> We decided to get dessert elsewhere. I must say we had a great meal here. I have read some mixed reviews but we have nothing but good things to say (well, other than that it isn't a cheap lunch). The setting is just amazing and I am so glad we went early and got the waterside table. Lot's of fun watching the boats go by and The Mayor, um, Olivia, had a blast waving to everyone. Like I said, it isn't cheap so not something you can do everyday but definitely a place I think everyone should do at least once.


Your lunch certainly looks good.  I'm glad you got to try it, and get your waterside table.  We didn't eat there, but I loved the ambience of the restaurant as we sailed past in our boat.  It was a beautiful setting! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> After this, our Fastpass time for Big Thunder Mountain opened up, so we headed that way. Olivia decided to ride with me first and she seemed pretty excited about this:


I'm glad to see that she apparently got over you calling her mayor. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> This ride is so good and much better than the current version at WDW ... they have re-done the entire track so it is so smooth and the inside areas have a lot more action going on - and the explosion scene towards the end is amazing. Rumors are this is coming to the WDW version which I think would be great!


I love the explosion sequence on the final hill.  I was thinking about it while riding BTMRR in MK just a couple of weeks ago.  They could really give it a nice upgrade with just that one little thing.


----------



## missangelalexis

I'm so glad you enjoyed the Blue Bayou! I know we certainly enjoyed our dinner there. 

Still regretting not being able to try the beignets! Glad to hear they were good!

Love the pics of Olivia getting on BTMRR. That gif you mentioned is too funny!


----------



## hokieinpa

Lunch a Blue Bayou sounds amazing all around - yummy food and a great view of the water!

I will say, I missed the "non-alcoholic" portion of your drink description. When I read the part about servers refilling drinks from pitchers I was all like "one ticket to California, please!" because that does sound just about perfect. But then I scrolled back up and saw that the drinks are without the fun stuff. They still sound yummy!

I'm glad Olivia was so excited about BTMRR. I know that the WDW version will be down for refurb for most of the spring (and for our May trip, sadly) so hopefully some of those changes will be coming to the MK version!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disney Khaleesi said:


> Phil! Seriously in love with this TR. It's bringing back so many memories from my Disneyland trip! Granted, it was several years ago, but I remember eating in Blue Bayou and loving it!
> 
> And I agree, DL BTMRR is so much better than the WDW version. The Pirates of the Caribbean at DL is better than the one at WDW, too. But, tragically, Disneyland does not offer a PeopleMover.
> 
> Kids are cute as always and looking forward to the next update!



aw, thank you - glad you are enjoying it!   

BTMRR had a complete re-do at DLR so the track is much smoother plus the explosion scenes - rumors are the WDW version is getting the explosion scenes this spring, but not redoing the tracks.   

Good point about the people mover - though the tracks for it are still up, which is kinda weird - almost like it smacks you in the face that it used to be there

Thank you!  Next update coming soon, though will be a brief intermission to discuss plans for our next trip!




chillitsanne said:


> Blue Bayou food looks pretty good! Glad you enjoyed it. I am not so big on the cajun flavor so i can't decided if it is something i want to do. Although the atmosphere itself looks awesome and worth a trip.
> 
> These look delicious!
> 
> This photo cracked me up, she's like "dad, really, let's get on the ride already" Very cute!
> 
> All your gifs are awesome! the lady in the middle is the best haha



There was a decent range to the food at Blue Bayou and the spice level wasn't super high ... but if you really don't like that type of food might not be the best place for you.  Maybe do it once just to check it out and split food or something to keep costs down if you aren't sure you will like it? 

I think Olivia especially looked that way as that is from the second round of photos I tool.  I took a few in that spot but then when I saw the train coming, I asked her to go back to re-take the picture 

Thanks!  I didn't even notice her until I was reviewing the video but it is pretty funny ... it goes on for longer too as she is trying to balance taking video of her kid behind her and not losing her lunch!




afwdwfan said:


> Awesome!  I'm glad it worked out!
> 
> Your lunch certainly looks good.  I'm glad you got to try it, and get your waterside table.  We didn't eat there, but I loved the ambience of the restaurant as we sailed past in our boat.  It was a beautiful setting!
> 
> I'm glad to see that she apparently got over you calling her mayor.
> 
> I love the explosion sequence on the final hill.  I was thinking about it while riding BTMRR in MK just a couple of weeks ago.  They could really give it a nice upgrade with just that one little thing.



Eating waterside at Blue Bayou was one of the very few specific dining plans I had so I was relieved it all worked out as well as it did.   The atmosphere definitely carried through the entire restaurant and while you are eating there.  From a theming immersion standpoint they definitely nailed it!

Yeah, I didn't keep up the "Mayor" thing too long as it was annoying here - I just got such a kick out of her waving to every single boat!

My understanding is that when BTMRR at WDW goes down for a few months this spring they are adding the explosion effects ... not confirmed yet though but it definitely would cool!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

missangelalexis said:


> I'm so glad you enjoyed the Blue Bayou! I know we certainly enjoyed our dinner there.
> 
> Still regretting not being able to try the beignets! Glad to hear they were good!
> 
> Love the pics of Olivia getting on BTMRR. That gif you mentioned is too funny!



I was a little nervous heading in as I had read a few mixed reviews (I know Pete on the podcast is not a fan) - but it definitely came through big time and I am so glad it worked out as it was one of the few specific meals I wanted to work out!

The beignets were quite good - though I think I prefer the ones they have at Port Orleans in WDW (though it has been a few years since I have had them) - and they definitely don't live up to real ones in the real New Orleans

Thanks!  Yeah, I love finding funny things like that when reviewing my photos and video!




hokieinpa said:


> Lunch a Blue Bayou sounds amazing all around - yummy food and a great view of the water!
> 
> I will say, I missed the "non-alcoholic" portion of your drink description. When I read the part about servers refilling drinks from pitchers I was all like "one ticket to California, please!" because that does sound just about perfect. But then I scrolled back up and saw that the drinks are without the fun stuff. They still sound yummy!
> 
> I'm glad Olivia was so excited about BTMRR. I know that the WDW version will be down for refurb for most of the spring (and for our May trip, sadly) so hopefully some of those changes will be coming to the MK version!



We definitely had a great lunch - and I am glad I decided to get the special option

oh, yeah - it would be amazing if it was refills of an alcoholic drink!   Actually, coming up I have our plans for our July WDW trip and it does include eating at a place with all you can drink alcoholic beverages! 

my understanding is that they won't be redoing all the track like they did at DLR but they will be adding the explosion parts to the WDW GTMRR while it is down this spring


----------



## NJlauren

Happy to hear you liked Blue Bayou as its on my must eat list, but i was thinking of doing dinner... Can't decide if i should do dinner or lunch.... 

Its not cheap, but I also think it may be heavy for lunch for us.

I am loving all the WDW/DL comparisons, even if DL seems to be getting all the praise here.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

NJlauren said:


> Happy to hear you liked Blue Bayou as its on my must eat list, but i was thinking of doing dinner... Can't decide if i should do dinner or lunch....
> 
> Its not cheap, but I also think it may be heavy for lunch for us.
> 
> I am loving all the WDW/DL comparisons, even if DL seems to be getting all the praise here.



So ironically one reason I wanted to do lunch was to get the monte Cristina sandwich - and then I would up not getting it.  Other reason was seems like booking first lunch time is highest probability to get waterside table

I think for many attractions that are in both locations they just seem to take more care with them at DLR so that is why they are winning many comparisons.  BUT I do prefer Cinderella Castle and EPCOT is still my favorite park.  Guess I'd say I prefer DLR to Magic Kingdom but would pick a week at WDW over a week at DLR (if that helps)


----------



## annie170

Your lunch at Blue Bayou looked delicious!  I'm glad it worked out for you to get the waterside table.  The theming there does look pretty amazing.

I know I've said this before, but I'm really impressed by DL. Being a huge fan of WDW, I'm not sure why I've never made it a priority to visit DL.


----------



## NJlauren

That is a major plus to lunch, the waterside table..... I need to weigh my option I guess...

But I mean in my opinion EPCOT > then just about everything in the world.....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

NJlauren said:


> That is a major plus to lunch, the waterside table..... I need to weigh my option I guess...
> 
> But I mean in my opinion EPCOT > then just about everything in the world.....



I knew there was a reason I liked you


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 33 - Upcoming Trip Plans*​
The promised parade update is coming right up but I thought I would take a slight detour and discuss some upcoming Disney related trips we have coming up.  I don't think I will do a full Pre-Trip Report for any of these but thought some of you might find some interest in this - and definitely welcome any feedback you have!

*Mid-April 2016:*
My team at work is part of a global group and ever year the senior members have a global off site.  In the past it has always been in Zurich, Switzerland (which is where we are headquartered) however this year we found out that the off site will be held in Hong Kong.  Now, I can't go all the way there, be that close to a Disney park and not go - so I am taking a day to head up to visit _*Hong Kong Disneyland*_.  From some research I have done it is only a 45 min train ride from downtown and is small enough to do in one day - and I think that will work out well.

Priorities for me are spending time in Mystic Point and riding Mystic Manor, ride the RC Racer in Toy Story Land and ride Big Grizzly Mountain Runaway Mine Cars.  And hopefully be able to stay to catch Paint the Night as well:












*June 2016:*
Coming up is the 3rd annual *Hershey DISmeet* for GKTW and we plan to attend again.  These have been pretty fun in the past and this year they are adding an unofficial event at Troegs Brewery so even better!


*July 2016:*
 The plan is to be at *Disney World* for the DISunplugged 10th anniversary events - which are happening from July 22 to July 26th - with the official podcast taking place on the 25th.  I didn't take any time off really last summer, and we just did the week in California in October so I am planning to do a longer vacation this year.  So given that, and motivated by the awesome TR that @MarbleBob has been chronically here - we are going to road trip it!  And since we are going to plan out stops along the way, why not do it around breweries?!?!?!

I also just finished booking the ADRs and got everything I was hoping for, so pretty pumped for that!

So the plan is:
- Saturday July 16th - Drive to Judi's family to drop the dogs off

- Sunday the 17th - Drive down to the Dogfish Head Inn in Lewes, DE and tour the brewery and eat at the brew pub that night





- Monday the 18th - drive to Walterboro, SC (seemed about half way) just for the room/sleep 

- Tuesday the 19th - drive to Boca Raton, FL and spend the 3 nights in Boca visiting with family (and maybe trying to sneak up to the Funky Buddha Brewery in Oakland Park, FL)

- Friday the 22nd - drive to Orlando and check into Wyndham Bonnet Creek resort!  I was able to exchange our timeshare for a 2-bedroom unit there, which should work out great!

Eat lunch at Disney Springs, first getting drinks and Apps at Jock Landry's Hangar Bar, then a pm ADR at Morimoto's (both are new to us)
Relax at the resort and then head to the Poly for drinks/apps at Trader Sam's (this location is new to us) and then dinner at Kona Cafe
Watch Wishes from the Poly beach
- Saturday the 23rd is Hollywood Sudios Day

Hoping to get Peter and Olivia into the Jedi Training.  They definitely want to meet Chewbacca as well
Early lunch (11:30am) ADR at Sci Fi  (new to us, the kids seem excited), then relax back at resort
Come back to park and eat at the Brown Derby Lounge area (that is new to us) and hopefully there will be fireworks at night
- Sunday the 24th is rest day

9:05 ADR for breakfast at Kona Cafe (new to us) and then go to church
4:00 ADR for Hoop De Doo Revuew (new to us)

- Monday the 25th is a flex day

This is to be the day for the main DIS event so keeping it open, though if it is in a park, anticipating this will be either Magic Kingdom or EPCOT and then whichever isn't this day we will do on Friday
In case this is a MK day I did make a 5:45 ADR at Be Our Guest (we never made it for dinner despite trying each our of previous trips so getting in here for dinner is a priority)
- Tuesday the 26th is Animal Kingdom Day

Have a 8:05 pre-park opening ADR for Tusker House
Expectations are that Rivers of Light will have started by then so that will be a priority for the day
May look to eat at Tiffins if that is open by then - especially if there is a dining package for Rivers of Light as seating appears limited for this show.  Otherwise may look to have a meal at Sanaa
- Wednesday the 27th is EPCOT

Have a 8:15 pre-park opening ADR at Akershus (so this will be the princess meal)
Also booked a 7:45 ADR at Spice Road Table (new to us) with plans to watch Illuminations from here
Contemplating to the Behind the Seeds tour this day or our other EPCOT day
- Thursday the 28th is Magic Kingdom

Have a 8:15 pre-park opening ADR at Crystal Palace
Definitely want to eat at Skippers Canteen (new to us) either today or other MK day
Also have a 5:45 ADR at Be Our Guest (which ever day we don't use I will cancel, once more details for DIS event is out)
- Friday the 29th we check out and will either do EPCOT or MK - whichever we don't do on Monday

- This night we need to decide where we will stay - depends on how long we think we will be at the park and either get a cheapish hotel room in the area or head north a bit

- Saturday the 30th - drive to Athens Georgia:

Hoping to hit up both Creature Comfort and Copper Creek breweries 
Eat dinner at Trappeze Pub







- Sunday the 31st - drive to Asheville, NC:

stop at Oscar Blues Brewery on the way
3pm tour of the Wicked Weed Funkatourium; dinner at Wicked Weed Brewpub







- Monday August 1st - Drive to Judi's parent's

- Tuesday August 2nd - Drive home

- Wednesday August 3rd - rest

Overall the trip will be about 49 hours of driving (plus rest stops) but I think will be a lot of fun and only one day do we have planned more than 8 hours of driving:






Anyway, that was a high-level view - definitely welcome any thoughts though!

TTFN


----------



## missangelalexis

Wow, getting to visit Disneyland Hong Kong will be awesome for you!

And yay for having another WDW trip planned! Sounds like it will be quite the epic, but fun, roadtrip! Your plans sound great, you have a lot of good things lined up!


----------



## Volunteer

HK DL and WDW!  Nice!  Will look forward to your HK DL review, I'm hoping to make it there this year.  Hong Kong is one of my favorite cities, so I'm sure you'll enjoy the rest of the city as well.


----------



## Dugette

Upcoming trips sound great! I don't think I've ever seen a TR on Hong Kong Disneyland, so I am really looking forward to that. And you have quite the epic road trip coming up this summer...but sounds very do-able and well thought out. Looking forward to hearing all about these!


----------



## Li Li

First, yay for coming back to Hershey!!

Second, wow, Hong Kong! Soooo jealous! Everyone is going to be waiting for that TR!

The road trip looks great! And yay for new Disney restaurants. Isn't crazy how there is still alway something new to you to try? We tried Sci Fi for first time last November and really enjoyed it. We also hit Skipper's Canteen a few weeks ago and it was great.  And I bet the kids will love Hoop Dee Doo! Sounds like a great trip already!


----------



## afwdwfan

Wow!  Looks like you've got some fun trips coming up!  I'm excited for you having an opportunity to go check out Hong Kong Disneyland.  You're absolutely right... you just can't be that close and not go!

The road trip / 1000 mile (+) brew pub crawl looks like another fun one as well!


----------



## annie170

Disneyland Hong Kong sounds like a great idea!  You can't be that close and not visit.

It's interesting that Rivers of Light will now keep AK open in the evening.  It sounds like an amazing show and am looking forward to seeing it myself.  We actually skipped AK our last visit for lack of time, but the new attractions will get us back.

Your road trip sounds like a lot of fun.  Your route back through the mountains in North Carolina and Virginia is a beautiful drive.  

You've done your homework on the breweries along the way!


----------



## TGM

This sounds like a lot of fun!



TheMaxRebo said:


>



By the way, where did you get that shirt? I'm so jealous!


----------



## Disney Khaleesi

Looks like you've got a fun year ahead of you!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 34 - Disneyland - Part 14*
*October 17th*
*Lots of parade fun!*​
and now back to our regularly scheduled trip report ....

After some swim time and resting back at the HoJo we returned to Disneyland park (we were gone for about 1.5 hours in total) and walked in to people lined up several rows deep for the afternoon parade - so we decided to join the pack for the fun (this was about 15 minutes before the parade was to start).  We were right by where you come in on the right side, so near Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln, across from the flag pole.  The set up they had there was to have ropes about 5 feet back from the curb and so those who were waiting for the parade would wait inside the rope leaving the rest of the space for others to move about.  Only issue with this was people then squeezing into the roped area close tot he parade time (so, seems like a good idea, not sure if execution was the best).  

Anyway, we were towards the back of the roped area given when we came and other then having to ask some late arrivers to take off their giant Goofy hats, we had a pretty good view.  Judi manned (womanned) the GoPro (so the gifs are from that) while I took still photos ... and get ready for parade photo overdose!

Unlike most Disney parades I have seen, this one actually starts out with Mickey and Minnie in the first float.  The parade is called the Soundsational parade - so music is the theme with most of the floats being shaped like a drum and/or other instruments and Mickey even has a drum set up with him:












It then went into an Aladdin scene with Genie walking, etc.  I'd also add that there was a common theme song through the parade but then it would shift/alter to be for the specif float:





and then into the Little Mermaid.  This shot is from where the floats come in (so we were at the beginning of the parade) and you can see the Matterhorn in the background peeking up from the Main St. buildings:









The seat that Areil was on could flap back some so she could wave her tail, and she took that very seriously:





(oh and you can see Peter on my shoulders so he could see - we were at the back of the ropes and if anyone came up we made sure we weren't blocking anyone - everyone seemed fine with this and it worked out well, otherwise he really wouldn't have been able to see - he's such a shorty)

Next was Donald along with the other 2/3rds of the Caballeros - though they had to walk while Donald was on top of the float.  That was one thing we loved about this parade - some characters that don't normally get a lot of love in parades had their own section or were at least included:








Then the main princess float.  It was themed for Repunzel but also featured Snow White, Aurora, Belle, and Cinderella:








The the Lion King section (or as my kids tend to call him - the Lion Guard's Dad).  The float may look familiar to those that have seen the festival of the Lion King Show as the animatronic Simba is the same/similar:









The dancers at the back were very colorful and on stilts so the kids loved them:





Coming up ... more parade!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 35 - Disneyland - Part 15*
*October 17th*
*Even more parade fun!*​
Then a section for Tiana - and I loved how they had the river boat made up of different instruments:














Then one of the more fun sections of the parade with Peter Pan and Captain Hook and friends:





You'll notice at the beginning of the above gif that Peter does a bit of a leap - well I got some lucky timing with my camera and captured one of my favorite pictures I've ever taken (at least of those not including any of my kids):





Oh, slight tangent, but we were ordering some t-shirts for the upcoming Disney trip and Judi ordered this one ... I find it very punny 


This section ended with Tinker Bell on the actual float:





The last section was for Mary Poppins - and how neat is that not only does Mary Poppins have a section in a parade, but it actually is the big finale?!?!?

I love the faces a few of these performers are making.  And Mary and Bert were riding carousel horses, which was super cool too!:





















The rest of the float was very cute with a lot of penguins and there was this big roll of colored paper that had "supercalifragilisticexpialidocious" all over it








And with that the parade ended.  It wasn't life changing or anything but we really enjoyed the parade and it was nice to see some different characters get attention in it.  The music was catchy as well.

We followed the parade up Main St. - and this may give you some idea of what the crowds were like:





Coming up ... let's meet some royalty!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 36 - Disneyland - Part 17*
*October 17th*
*Peek a boo!*​
We got up near the Castle and noticed that the line at the Royal Hall to meet the princesses didn't appear that long.  It was typically over 45 mins while we were there so to see it at only 15 minutes we jumped at it.  So might be a tip that the line here goes down during the parade.  

I didn't get any pictures while on line as we were giving Olivia and Emma a bit of a wardrobe change.  While online there was another little girl just a bit older than Emma in line who took a real shining to her and would keep giving her hugs.  It was one of those "aw, that's cute ... ok, might be enough, careful ... aw, super cute ... ok, go easy on her" type moments.

Anyway, in probably just over 15 minutes it was our turn and we first met Belle.  She was very interactive with the kids and we got some nice Photopass Pictures (they had a PP photographer with each princess).  










And Peter got a nice hug at the end - I always love when the characters get down on the kids level:





We then went to meet Snow White and while I love meeting Ariel and Anna, Snow White will always hold a special place in my heart.  She was the first princess Olivia was ever really into and we just always seem to have great interaction with her.  First she came out and got Olivia and brought her back to the meeting spot, and then make some great faces:








Then had this ridiculously cute exchange with Emma to get her to smile:





Then the family photo:





And one more curtseying with Olivia:





Last up was Cinderella, and while she was pleasant and nice, she didn't compare to the first two.  I think because we had taken some extra time with Snow White they may have been trying to move us along a little bit.  Still, a nice family picture and another good hug for Peter:









And with that we were done.  I had read of some less than stellar expereiences here (nothing bad, just felt a bit rushed) but I think ours were pretty good with 2 of the 3 being excellent (and Cindy wasn't bad, just not as good).  

After this Judi tool Emma to change her and while we waited we noticed a couple cool little things.  Up in one of the windows were a couple of little animatronics of Figaro and a bird:





  (definitely a reminder to always look up when at Disneyland)

And one of these motion scene machines.  This one was for the Hunchback of Notre Dame and I had to help the kids out a bit to really get it moving, so you don't get to see all of it in this gif, but it was pretty cool and just a nice little "extra" they had):





Coming up next - Peter finally gets on his beloved train!

TTFN


----------



## missangelalexis

Great parade photos! Love that one of Peter Pabn, you caught a great moment.

Nice luck catching the princess line with such a short wait. The girls look so cute in their Snow White outfits! Great family photos! I'm glad you had good interaction with them and didn't feel rushed.

Love your gif of Figaro. I swear I looked to find him and never could for some reason!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

missangelalexis said:


> Great parade photos! Love that one of Peter Pabn, you caught a great moment.
> 
> Nice luck catching the princess line with such a short wait. The girls look so cute in their Snow White outfits! Great family photos! I'm glad you had good interaction with them and didn't feel rushed.
> 
> Love your gif of Figaro. I swear I looked to find him and never could for some reason!



Thank you - definitely was a nice surprise to see that pic of Peter leaping when going though my picture!

So I must admit it was one of the kids that saw Figaro first (I think Peter actually) and of course I didn't take a great picture of where it was.  I went to street view in google maps though and hopefully this helps some:
 

BTW - when I first went to street view it was aimed the opposite direction ... um what are these people wearing and why are they wearing it to Disneyland?


----------



## missangelalexis

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thank you - definitely was a nice surprise to see that pic of Peter leaping when going though my picture!
> 
> So I must admit it was one of the kids that saw Figaro first (I think Peter actually) and of course I didn't take a great picture of where it was.  I went to street view in google maps though and hopefully this helps some:
> View attachment 149225
> 
> BTW - when I first went to street view it was aimed the opposite direction ... um what are these people wearing and why are they wearing it to Disneyland?
> View attachment 149224



Thanks for the visual! I don't know how I missed it.

Well those people are certainly dressed interesting Yikes!


----------



## Disney Khaleesi

Love that Smee shirt! Mind my asking where you got it from?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disney Khaleesi said:


> Love that Smee shirt! Mind my asking where you got it from?



redbubble.com - they have tons of fun shirts.  These are two that I ordered for myself - the first seemed perfect for a beer snob/star wars fan ... the second just b/c every mode of Disney transportation:


----------



## Disney9.9.10

Hi! One of the benefits of a baby who just got her vaccines is that she will be tired and clingy, giving you lots of time to catch up on trip reports lol I managed to read this one from start to finish this afternoon. I love that you guys are WDW pros visiting DL for the first time, a lot of this report will help us on our next trip! 

I'm sure that I've forgotten most of the things that I wanted to comment on along the way, but it looks like your trip is shaping up to be awesome! Your family is beautiful and you've done some really great things already in this report. I think that the family picture with Snow White is my favourite - everyone looks so happy! 

I look forward to reading about the rest of your trip! And how exciting that you get to go to Hong Kong Disneyland! I hope that you write about it, even if it is just one day.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

missangelalexis said:


> Wow, getting to visit Disneyland Hong Kong will be awesome for you!
> 
> And yay for having another WDW trip planned! Sounds like it will be quite the epic, but fun, roadtrip! Your plans sound great, you have a lot of good things lined up!



Thanks - definitely was not something I was expecting but hey, when in Rome!  Hit me that if this all works out I would be in California Disneyland, Florida Walt Disney World, and Hong Kong Disneyland within a 9 month span!

I think going for the 10th anniversary podcast events will be fun and thought a road trip would be fun too and a bit cheaper (vs flights and rental car, etc.) - plus other family will come down for part of it as well so should be good.




Volunteer said:


> HK DL and WDW!  Nice!  Will look forward to your HK DL review, I'm hoping to make it there this year.  Hong Kong is one of my favorite cities, so I'm sure you'll enjoy the rest of the city as well.



Definitely will want to do a bit of a review for HKDL - probably will just include in another TR or do a quicky separate one.  That would be great if you can get there this year!  I got some good advice from a few people from the section of the boards that covers other Disney trips




Dugette said:


> Upcoming trips sound great! I don't think I've ever seen a TR on Hong Kong Disneyland, so I am really looking forward to that. And you have quite the epic road trip coming up this summer...but sounds very do-able and well thought out. Looking forward to hearing all about these!



There actually is a sub-forum for Hong Kong Disneyland within the "Other Lands" Forum so there are a few TRs but not a ton.  A really great user sent me a PM with a ton of thoughts to help me out though, so that was a big help.  I'll definitely try to do a min-TR or just include it here or in another TR even if just 1 update or something.

I am hoping we aren't pushing it too much for the road trip - trying to balance not driving too much in one day but not taking a month for the trip.  Should be fun too and I just found another app to help you locate breweries and plan trips so that should help too!


----------



## afwdwfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> Only issue with this was people then squeezing into the roped area close tot he parade time (so, seems like a good idea, not sure if execution was the best).


 I noticed this as well... at the parade and for the fireworks.  And they seem to set the ropes up fairly early as well.  So to be able to get into the area you end up having to go under the ropes even before it gets crowded in there.  But I did notice a lot of last second viewers jumping in at the end as well. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> (oh and you can see Peter on my shoulders so he could see - we were at the back of the ropes and if anyone came up we made sure we weren't blocking anyone - everyone seemed fine with this and it worked out well, otherwise he really wouldn't have been able to see - he's such a shorty)


I don't see a problem with that.  I always do that as long as I'm standing in the back of the viewing area!  If the rope is all that's behind you, then you're not blocking anyone... and if you are, they are trying to watch when they should be walking. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> The the Lion King section (or as my kids tend to call him - the Lion Guard's Dad)


 Anytime we saw anything "Lion King" at Disney World, DD was talking about the Lion Guard. 

Looks like a great meet with the princesses.  I'm glad that your Snow White's got to enjoy such a good interaction with the "real" Snow White.


----------



## schmass

I'm finally all caught up again - you are moving so fast with your report!  The parade looks awesome and you got some great photos of it!  

How cute that the girls were wearing their Snow White dresses when they met the princesses.  

Too funny about calling Olivia "the Mayor".  We often say that about Rory, as when we go out to eat he likes to stop at each table and say goodbye.  

Your upcoming trips sound awesome.  Hong Kong - wow!  And I'll have to tell Michael about your brewery road trip - I'm sure he will be quite jealous!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Li Li said:


> First, yay for coming back to Hershey!!
> 
> Second, wow, Hong Kong! Soooo jealous! Everyone is going to be waiting for that TR!
> 
> The road trip looks great! And yay for new Disney restaurants. Isn't crazy how there is still alway something new to you to try? We tried Sci Fi for first time last November and really enjoyed it. We also hit Skipper's Canteen a few weeks ago and it was great.  And I bet the kids will love Hoop Dee Doo! Sounds like a great trip already!



Yes - very excited for the Hershey meet again ... especially since they are doing an unofficial event at Troeg's!

Definitely feeling lucky that this Hong Kong opportunity came up ... really hoping it all works out!

There really is lots of new things to do at Disney World - always a balance of wanting to try new things but hitting up favorites as well.

Glad to hear you enjoyed Skipper's Canteen - been hearing mixed things and seems like it isn't getting the crowds ... hoping they don't "dumb down" the menu too much before we go to attract more people.

I am excited for Hoop De Doo and I think the kids are at a good age for it now.  We considered it last trip but Judi was pregnant with Emma and wouldn't get her money's worth of the unlimited Sangria 




afwdwfan said:


> Wow!  Looks like you've got some fun trips coming up!  I'm excited for you having an opportunity to go check out Hong Kong Disneyland.  You're absolutely right... you just can't be that close and not go!
> 
> The road trip / 1000 mile (+) brew pub crawl looks like another fun one as well!



Hope it all works out!  Didn't hit me until I wrote it all out how compact the trips are (3 trips within 4 months), but should be fun.  I am sure there are other more exotic things other people attending the conference will want to see, but yeah, I can't be that close and not go - especially since it seems like you can do it as a day trip

I'm excited for the road trip - especially the way back up which is through a part of the country I haven't really seen before and should hit up some good places




annie170 said:


> Disneyland Hong Kong sounds like a great idea!  You can't be that close and not visit.
> 
> It's interesting that Rivers of Light will now keep AK open in the evening.  It sounds like an amazing show and am looking forward to seeing it myself.  We actually skipped AK our last visit for lack of time, but the new attractions will get us back.
> 
> Your road trip sounds like a lot of fun.  Your route back through the mountains in North Carolina and Virginia is a beautiful drive.
> 
> You've done your homework on the breweries along the way!



exactly Annie!  I would just feel like it was a wasted opportunity to be there and not go to Disneyland ... plus from what I have uncovered seems like something you can do as a day trip

still waiting for details to come out about AK and the evening entertainment ... they still list AK closing at 5pm while we are there but I can't imagine that will continue to be the case if RoL is up and running as it is supposed to be

I am looking forward to that part of the drive - part of the country I haven't seen so should be cool!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TGM said:


> This sounds like a lot of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, where did you get that shirt? I'm so jealous!



I hope so!     Just gotta make everything come to a reality!

So the shirt was through the Disneystore via their Twenty Eight & Main line - the specific ones I got were of a limited release (I got the one you see as well as a similar one with Florida Project on it) .... they do still have some other ones online, though not the exact same.  Just search for the twenty eight & main collection on the Disney Store




Disney Khaleesi said:


> Looks like you've got a fun year ahead of you!



Thanks!  It's always fun to have plans ... especially when gray out and work is a pain


----------



## PrncessA

I finally made it over, I have been horrible about reading TR's lately. I think I am in a Disney funk with no future trip to plan... what better way to get out of it than to read some great TR's. I now have to go back and read, I made it to your intros...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disney9.9.10 said:


> Hi! One of the benefits of a baby who just got her vaccines is that she will be tired and clingy, giving you lots of time to catch up on trip reports lol I managed to read this one from start to finish this afternoon. I love that you guys are WDW pros visiting DL for the first time, a lot of this report will help us on our next trip!
> 
> I'm sure that I've forgotten most of the things that I wanted to comment on along the way, but it looks like your trip is shaping up to be awesome! Your family is beautiful and you've done some really great things already in this report. I think that the family picture with Snow White is my favourite - everyone looks so happy!
> 
> I look forward to reading about the rest of your trip! And how exciting that you get to go to Hong Kong Disneyland! I hope that you write about it, even if it is just one day.



Wow!  and thanks for reading it all!  Hope it helps you some as well - I know I got a lot of great advice via my PTR for this from everyone here!

Overall we definitely had a great trip - never get to do everything you want, and it was more crowded than I was hoping.  We got to most of the big things we wanted ... if anything, I just wish we had a little more time to stroll down Main St and take in the details more

I definitely will write up something about HKDL - whether just adding it her or to another (P)TR or make a separate one ... I do hope it all works out!




afwdwfan said:


> I noticed this as well... at the parade and for the fireworks.  And they seem to set the ropes up fairly early as well.  So to be able to get into the area you end up having to go under the ropes even before it gets crowded in there.  But I did notice a lot of last second viewers jumping in at the end as well.
> 
> I don't see a problem with that.  I always do that as long as I'm standing in the back of the viewing area!  If the rope is all that's behind you, then you're not blocking anyone... and if you are, they are trying to watch when they should be walking.
> 
> Anytime we saw anything "Lion King" at Disney World, DD was talking about the Lion Guard.
> 
> Looks like a great meet with the princesses.  I'm glad that your Snow White's got to enjoy such a good interaction with the "real" Snow White.



We noticed that too - that the ropes get set up pretty early so you really had to duck under if you wanted to be in that area, even if well before the parade, etc. was happening.

I just recall the whole "kids on shoulders thing" being a "hot topic" here so wanted to nip it in the bud before anyone had negative thoughts 

yeah - that is always great, the characters seem to get a kick out of the little ones dressed up as them and the girls enjoyed it too.  Hopefully we can do some of that for the July trip - though we have specific requests to meet Chewbacca and Joy / Sadness from Inside Out as well




schmass said:


> I'm finally all caught up again - you are moving so fast with your report!  The parade looks awesome and you got some great photos of it!
> 
> How cute that the girls were wearing their Snow White dresses when they met the princesses.
> 
> Too funny about calling Olivia "the Mayor".  We often say that about Rory, as when we go out to eat he likes to stop at each table and say goodbye.
> 
> Your upcoming trips sound awesome.  Hong Kong - wow!  And I'll have to tell Michael about your brewery road trip - I'm sure he will be quite jealous!



Meanwhile I thought I was dragging a bit!  Tough some nights to make time to edit the photos and make the gifs, etc.

The parade was really fun - I am glad we stopped to see it.  That is one thing I have found traveling with kids, especially real little ones is that it almost forces you to stop more often and take in things like parades and shows more.

Haha, I could see Rory being the mayor like that- cute story!

I just found a new webpage and app called hopplotter that helps you see what breweries are near you or where you are traveling on a trip so I am going to check that out too in case I am missing any breweries (or more that I could add)


----------



## MarbleBob

Getting all caught up again.  

Phil, you're doing an *amazing job with this trip report*!  I love all the photos and seeing everything from your perspectives!  A few things that stood out on the most recent batch of updates...

I love the gif of Peter waiving to the Casey Jr. Train from the Canal Boat.  Timeless!

The yeti popcorn cart and your buckets!!!  I love all things pop-corn related at Disney.  Have you ever seen the popcorn buckets page on facebook?  https://www.facebook.com/Disney-Popcorn-Buckets-300704776778587/  pretty fun!  Also, I'm sure you knew this, but the various popcorn carts throughout Disneyland have different characters/dolls/whatever operating them inside.  It's fun to keep an eye out for them as you tour the park!  http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2010/07/07/popcorn-personalities/

I love the gif of you walking through the Blue Bayou.  Stephanie and I ate there solo about 5 years ago, and I remember being just as frustrated about the darkness affecting the photos.  But, the darkness and strung up lights really make this place special!  Also cool that you got a spot near the water!!!

And oh, that gif of the lady freaking out on Thunder Mountain.  Hahaha!  I actually picked up on that right away and was chuckling to myself.

And Holy Cow!!!!!  Hong Kong Disneyland?!?!?!?  That's so RAD!!!  Can't wait for the trip report on that one!!!!!!!!  

Love your road trip plans too!  I lived in Richmond, VA for a few years when I was a teen.  (Having family in both Philly and Charleston, we've done much of that drive on both sides.)  I love that you are driving back up north through the mountains.  I'd be all over the various pit stops once you are near the Blue Ridge Parkway and Skyline Dr.  So cool!  And I'm jealous, because I don't think WDW is in our cards for this year or next year.  (I mean we are still doing fun vacations, but I'm not sure I can handle three years in a row without a proper WDW trip.  LOL.)

I'm saving my fun money for our vacation this summer (Hawaii with a short stay at Aulani), but I might have to splurge and get one of those shirts that you mentioned from redbubble.com  I really love that one with all the Disney transportation on it.   That's about as cool as it gets!!!!  You are my Disboards hero.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MarbleBob said:


> Getting all caught up again.
> 
> Phil, you're doing an *amazing job with this trip report*!  I love all the photos and seeing everything from your perspectives!  A few things that stood out on the most recent batch of updates...
> 
> I love the gif of Peter waiving to the Casey Jr. Train from the Canal Boat.  Timeless!
> 
> The yeti popcorn cart and your buckets!!!  I love all things pop-corn related at Disney.  Have you ever seen the popcorn buckets page on facebook?  https://www.facebook.com/Disney-Popcorn-Buckets-300704776778587/  pretty fun!  Also, I'm sure you knew this, but the various popcorn carts throughout Disneyland have different characters/dolls/whatever operating them inside.  It's fun to keep an eye out for them as you tour the park!  http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2010/07/07/popcorn-personalities/
> 
> I love the gif of you walking through the Blue Bayou.  Stephanie and I ate there solo about 5 years ago, and I remember being just as frustrated about the darkness affecting the photos.  But, the darkness and strung up lights really make this place special!  Also cool that you got a spot near the water!!!
> 
> And oh, that gif of the lady freaking out on Thunder Mountain.  Hahaha!  I actually picked up on that right away and was chuckling to myself.
> 
> And Holy Cow!!!!!  Hong Kong Disneyland?!?!?!?  That's so RAD!!!  Can't wait for the trip report on that one!!!!!!!!
> 
> Love your road trip plans too!  I lived in Richmond, VA for a few years when I was a teen.  (Having family in both Philly and Charleston, we've done much of that drive on both sides.)  I love that you are driving back up north through the mountains.  I'd be all over the various pit stops once you are near the Blue Ridge Parkway and Skyline Dr.  So cool!  And I'm jealous, because I don't think WDW is in our cards for this year or next year.  (I mean we are still doing fun vacations, but I'm not sure I can handle three years in a row without a proper WDW trip.  LOL.)
> 
> I'm saving my fun money for our vacation this summer (Hawaii with a short stay at Aulani), but I might have to splurge and get one of those shirts that you mentioned from redbubble.com  I really love that one with all the Disney transportation on it.   That's about as cool as it gets!!!!  You are my Disboards hero.



Thanks Matt!  really appreciate you saying that.  I definitely do the TR for keeping track of the memories for ourselves, but definitely hope that others like them as well 

And considering that one of the main reasons I wanted to do a roadtrip is from reading your latest TR - so maybe we can be each other's DISboard hero 

I did know that about the popcorn cards.  My favorite one I saw was a tiny Oogie Boogie turning the popcorn grinder - but a lot of the were cool!

Definitely will do some sort of write-up for the HK DL trip .... either a separate TR or just a post or two within another (P)TR

I am excited for the drive back - should be some cool scenic areas and are places I have never been

I think this might be our last trip to WDW for a while.  Probably taking 2017 off and then hoping to do a Disney Cruise President's week of 2018, but we shall see

Lot's of cool shirts there ... it was tough for me to only pick 4 

Oh, and we got one for Peter that says "Pete" on it ... "People for the Ethical Treatment of Ewoks"


----------



## xlsm

Took some time to skim through today, since we're heading west for our first Disneyland/SoCal visit in June.

Looks like a lot of fun so far 

Love your girls in their Snow White gear. She is my favorite (Tiana a very close second), and when I was a CM at the Disney Store, I wore her name on my name tag! It's always fun for me to see littles who love her too


----------



## chillitsanne

Wow, seems like you have some fun trips coming up. Honk Kong Disneyland looks awesome. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Unlike most Disney parades I have seen, this one actually starts out with Mickey and Minnie in the first float. The parade is called the Soundsational parade - so music is the theme with most of the floats being shaped like a drum and/or other instruments and Mickey even has a drum set up with him:



All your parade pictures are really good! I'm really looking forward to seeing this parade. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Oh, slight tangent, but we were ordering some t-shirts for the upcoming Disney trip and Judi ordered this one ... I find it very punny



I need to get myself one on these.



TheMaxRebo said:


>



Aw, this looks like such a great interaction. You got some really great pics, too!


----------



## Dugette

Hi, Phil. I haven't had a chance to comment on your last updates yet (in the plane on our way to Disneyland now!), but just wanted to say how helpful they were! Where is Figaro? Izzy would love that!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dugette said:


> Hi, Phil. I haven't had a chance to comment on your last updates yet (in the plane on our way to Disneyland now!), but just wanted to say how helpful they were! Where is Figaro? Izzy would love that!



First off, have a great trip!!!

I posted up above a picture from google maps showing exactly where Figaro is but he is up on a windowsill that you can see if you come out of the gift shop that is in between Royal Hall and Royal Theater (I think it is called Fairytale treasures) and look to your left and up you will see him.  About the best way I can describe it


----------



## hokieinpa

Great upcoming trips! I'm jealous of your getaway at Hong Kong Disneyland - that will be an amazing experience! And a road trip down to WDW does sound like an adventure. Great park plans. I'm hoping they continue the Symphony in the Stars fireworks as well - waiting on that announcement! As far as your stops, we really love Asheville, NC. When we lived in Virginia we took weekend trips there pretty often. Very cool, funky downtown area. Lots of fun shops and restaurants!

The parades at DL are really unique. I love that there are characters featured that don't get much attention at WDW. The Mary Poppins section is really fun! And the boys are big Lion Guard fans too - Simba is Kion's dad around here too!

Great meet with the princesses. The girls look really cute in their dresses and Peter certainly enjoyed his hugs! I love the interaction with Sow White!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hokieinpa said:


> Great upcoming trips! I'm jealous of your getaway at Hong Kong Disneyland - that will be an amazing experience! And a road trip down to WDW does sound like an adventure. Great park plans. I'm hoping they continue the Symphony in the Stars fireworks as well - waiting on that announcement! As far as your stops, we really love Asheville, NC. When we lived in Virginia we took weekend trips there pretty often. Very cool, funky downtown area. Lots of fun shops and restaurants!
> 
> The parades at DL are really unique. I love that there are characters featured that don't get much attention at WDW. The Mary Poppins section is really fun! And the boys are big Lion Guard fans too - Simba is Kion's dad around here too!
> 
> Great meet with the princesses. The girls look really cute in their dresses and Peter certainly enjoyed his hugs! I love the interaction with Sow White!



Thanks for your input - I hear a lot of great things about Asheville - that was one of the first places we put into the itinerary!

haha - glad we aren't the only house where the Lion Guard is the main attraction.  Granted, that is like thinking of Bob Dylan as Jacob Dylan's dad 

We love meting Snow White - maybe it helps that we are excited going into the meets with her.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 37 - Disneyland - Part 18*
*October 17th*
*Ride the rail(s)*​
After meeting the princesses we figured it was time to do something more aimed at Peter so we headed towards the train station in New Orleans Square, picking up Fast Passes for Indiana Jones along the way.

One of the reasons I wanted to go to this train station was to hear the telegraph that plays in the station ... sharing a picture or gif of this doesn't really help so here is a short youtube of is:





For those unaware, the telegraph plays on a loop the opening speech for Disneyland that Walt gave:
*- --- / .- .-.. .-.. / .-- .... --- / -.-. --- -- . / - --- / -.. .. ... -. . -.-- .-.. .- -. -.. --..-- / .-- . .-.. -.-. --- -- . .-.-.- / .... . .-. . / .- --. . / .-. . .-.. .. ...- . ... / ..-. --- -. -.. / -- . -- --- .-. .. . ... / --- ..-. / - .... . / .--. .- ... - --..-- / .- -. -.. / .... . .-. . / -.-- --- ..- - .... / -- .- -.-- / ... .- ...- --- .-. / - .... . / -.-. .... .- .-.. .-.. . -. --. . / .- -. -.. / .--. .-. --- -- .. ... . / --- ..-. / - .... . / ..-. ..- - ..- .-. . .-.-.-*

which translates to:
"TO ALL WHO COME TO DISNEYLAND, WELCOME. HERE AGE RELIVES FOND MEMORIES OF THE PAST, AND HERE YOUTH MAY SAVOR THE CHALLENGE AND PROMISE OF THE FUTURE."

One small note - we decided to leave our stroller in this area knowing we would be coming back later for our Indy pastpasses ... this fact will be relevant later on (oooooh, foreshadowing)

Then the train pulled up and I was glad to see what was on the end of the train.  We got to sit in the last regular car of the train, which put us pretty close to the Lilly Belle:






(as you could see they weren't letting people ride in that - so this is the closes we would ever get to it)

I was also glad to see that we had one of the train cars with the seats that were sideways - just because it is different from what is at WDW.  






We headed towards Toontown and it is pretty cool how the train goes somewhat through It's a Small World - provides some neat views:






and then we went to Tomorrowland where we got off.  Got another view of the Lilly Belle (as you can tell it was starting to get dark):






The reason we got off here (and one downside was we never saw the Dinosaur section) was to get on another of Peter's favorite modes of transportation - the Monorail:






Now was time to deploy one secret idea I had to the kids ... when we got to the front of the line we asked the CM if it was possible to ride in the front car and they said we could!  (we had to wait one more train, but no biggy).   Only negative was there was a 4 person limit, and Emma counted as a person so Judi to her in the 2nd car and I went with Peter and Olivia up to the front - felt neat to move up and have them open the door for us:











I got a picture of Olivia posing, but Peter was so busy taking it in, wouldn't peel his eyes away from looking out the window once we go moving:









Our pilot was Joe and he was very nice and while he wasn't super outgoing he did happily take in all of Peter's questions.  One part that is neat is that the monorail goes basically to the edge of the park and along the street:






 - this was where we had seen the monorail on our first day when we pulled into the parking lot of our hotel.  And we could see our hotel from the monorail (which Peter and Olivia pointed out to Joe).  It's a little blurry but this was our hotel from the monorail:






The monorail ride gives you lots of cool views during the trip - including when it goes through the Grand Californian and through Downtown Disney - but also when it comes back and does some loops through Tomorrowland.  This especially cool view of going over Autopia and with the Matterhorn in the background:






After this amazing trip we headed back towards Indiana Jones Adventure to use our Fastpasses.  I first took Olivia while Judi took the other two and got some food at Bengal Bareque which is basically right across the street from Indy.

Olivia was a little nervous for this ride and even during the queue - which is very detailed and immersive.  Including some signs about watching where you step or it could trigger booby-traps - so we had fun playing along with that.












No pictures from the actual ride - but it was really cool - very impressive the technology and just everything that is going on - very immersive!  It is very herky-jerky - so probably not the best for anyone who has a bad back or is pregnant.

Other thing we didn't get pictures of was of dinner (trip reporter fail on our part) - one challenge we had with this location was that there wasn't a lot of seating so we were had a high ledge with the kids sitting on the foot rest and eating down there.  Plus, even with the FP it took close to 1/2 for each of us to get through Indy - so Peter and Emma were there for about an hour without a seat, etc. - so keeping them in check prevented us from getting pictures.

That said, the food was really good!  We got a few of the beef and of the chicken skewers as well as the veggie one which were really great!  Definitely something to keep in mind for those of you interested in vegetarian options.

Coming up next - night times shows!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 38 - Disneyland - Part 19*
*October 17th*
*Amazing night time entertainment!*​
So with belly's full we decided to head and see what the crowds were like for Pain The Night which, at this point was starting in about 1/2 hour.  I was originally thinking of seeing it at the later show but the kids were starting to drag a bit so we were hoping we could make it work.

Well, the crowds were pretty nuts at this point anywhere near Main St. but we did ultimately find some room on this raised area near It's a Small World (it's where we saw Alice and the Mad Hatter meeting earlier in the day).  It was crowded but actually was a little room to manouver.  Here is roughly our view:





I had Emma strapped to my back at this point (in a carrier, not using duct tape or something) and she had fallen asleep.  The other two we actually wound up putting on top of a trashcan that was there so they could see (hey, figured we do it for food during Food & Wine Festival).  Fully admit this was not an ideal situation, but the way the crowds were, we did what we could.





Then Paint the Night started and it is hard to put into words how good and amazing of a parade this is.  Just the technology and energy is really cool.  Very catchy song too.  Both Judi and I were trying to take video so not a lot of pictures ... so get ready for gif-apaloosa!


























Did get one photo of Mickey:





All of it was great, though I think the doors on the Monster's Inc float, the Big Mac truck, and Mickey's Float were the real highlights - just from a technology and lighting point of view

After the parade, we decided to just stay where we were to see Disneyland Forever rather than try to get onto Main St. - it was just too crowded and we had a good view of It's a Small World where we knew there would be projectoins.  I am glad we stayed as we had a great view of those projections and a neat view of the back fireworks.

During the break Peter and I went to get some snacks and came back with these:





We also came back to this:





so yeah, she was out - and stayed that way through out the fireworks.  

Then the show started and it was really rather good.  After Paint the Night awes you they go right to the feels with projections of Walt onto It's a Small World:





And some other classics such as Peter Pan:





Along with fireworks - what we could see were the back fireworks, we didn't have a great view of the ones that were over Sleeping Beauty Castle:









above you can see projects for Tangled on IASW and then Pooh looked very cute being projected:










They then had a Frozen section which included snow coming down (not sure if that translates into photos though):





Then more fireworks, including a pretty darn good finale (in the last gif):











While this is no Wishes all together this is a pretty solid show and then combined with Pain the Nights and it is a real winner of a night time experience.

So as mentioned above we had left the stroller over near New Orleans Square so we had to head over to get it .... only issue was that the stroller lot we had left it in was now part of the viewing area for Fantasmic.  So um, how do we get the stroller?  One positive around this was we were able to catch the end of Fantasmic.  We had three park days and it turned out that two of them had Halloween parties so we really only had one evening to see shows - and Paint the Night was the priority so we weren't expecting to see Fantasmic.  We obviously didn't have the best angle but we did get to see a bit of it, including their Maleficient Dragon - which is much, much cooler than the one at Hollywood Studios in Florida.


























We then found a CM who explained where the strollers were moved to and we got it no problems.  We figured there was some plan and worked out fine.  We loaded the kids up and headed back the the hotel.  Pretty darn exhausted and a bit drained frm the crowds but overall satisfied with what we got done.

Coming up next - already our last day in the parks ... and we make the most of our first hour!

TTFN


----------



## Volunteer

Sounds like a great day.  Glad you all enjoyed PtN, DF, and even were able to see some of Fantasmic. Can't believe only one day left!


----------



## Disney9.9.10

Great update! I love all of your GIFs, so neat and very helpful to a DL newbie. I'm glad that Peter got to experience riding in the front car of the monorail, it really is a neat thing to experience, especially for the kids who love trains and cars and things. Baby carriers really are amazing to have in the parks aren't they? I said so many times that our Tula saved me on our last trip to WDW.


----------



## missangelalexis

The railroad looks fun, wish we could have ridden it!

Aww I'm sorry Judi couldn't ride with you guys, but so cool that you got to do it! 

Glad to hear dinner was tasty! 

I'm glad  you were able to squeeze into a spot for the parade! Great gifs!! Really is a great parade!

Aww Olivia! That doesn't seem like the comfiest position 

Though not the best spot for the fireworks, you do get a great view of the projections back there.

Wow, cool that you got to catch some of Fantasmic!


----------



## afwdwfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> One small note - we decided to leave our stroller in this area knowing we would be coming back later for our Indy pastpasses ... this fact will be relevant later on (oooooh, foreshadowing)


Uh oh... this can't be good.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Then the train pulled up and I was glad to see what was on the end of the train. We got to sit in the last regular car of the train, which put us pretty close to the Lilly Belle:


Cool!  I never even saw it! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> and then we went to Tomorrowland where we got off. Got another view of the Lilly Belle (as you can tell it was starting to get dark):


It almost looks like your ride from IASW to Tomorrowland had to have taken extra long for there to be that big of a change.  Although I'm sure that is attributed more to the pictures and the angles in relation to the sunlight. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Peter was so busy taking it in, wouldn't peel his eyes away from looking out the window once we go moving:


I don't blame him a bit.  He was doing it right!



TheMaxRebo said:


> Plus, even with the FP it took close to 1/2 for each of us to get through Indy - so Peter and Emma were there for about an hour without a seat, etc. - so keeping them in check prevented us from getting pictures.


Yeah... that's one drawback to Indy.  It does take a while to get through it, even with FP or Rider Swap.  I'm glad you got to do it and enjoyed the ride though! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Then Paint the Night started and it is hard to put into words how good and amazing of a parade this is. Just the technology and energy is really cool. Very catchy song too. Both Judi and I were trying to take video so not a lot of pictures ... so get ready for gif-apaloosa!


Awesome!  It looks like a great parade to see! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> During the break Peter and I went to get some snacks and came back with these:


Excellent choices.



TheMaxRebo said:


> We also came back to this:





TheMaxRebo said:


> so yeah, she was out - and stayed that way through out the fireworks.


  She really had to be tired to be sitting there like that asleep in that chair! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> While this is no Wishes all together this is a pretty solid show and then combined with Pain the Nights and it is a real winner of a night time experience.


I'm glad that the new shows are an improvement over what I saw there last year.   



TheMaxRebo said:


> So as mentioned above we had left the stroller over near New Orleans Square so we had to head over to get it .... only issue was that the stroller lot we had left it in was now part of the viewing area for Fantasmic. So um, how do we get the stroller?


  



TheMaxRebo said:


> We obviously didn't have the best angle but we did get to see a bit of it, including their Maleficient Dragon - which is much, much cooler than the one at Hollywood Studios in Florida.






TheMaxRebo said:


> We then found a CM who explained where the strollers were moved to and we got it no problems. We figured there was some plan and worked out fine. We loaded the kids up and headed back the the hotel. Pretty darn exhausted and a bit drained frm the crowds but overall satisfied with what we got done.


Whew... I'm glad it wasn't too big of a deal to get it and get out of there.  That was definitely an action packed evening!  I'm feeling exhausted just reading about it!


----------



## hokieinpa

Paint the Night looks amazing! Glad you squeezed yourself into a spot!

Quite the sleepy Snow White you had on your hands there! At least Peter stayed awake to enjoy the fireworks.


----------



## chillitsanne

TheMaxRebo said:


> Now was time to deploy one secret idea I had to the kids ... when we got to the front of the line we asked the CM if it was possible to ride in the front car and they said we could! (we had to wait one more train, but no biggy). Only negative was there was a 4 person limit, and Emma counted as a person so Judi to her in the 2nd car and I went with Peter and Olivia up to the front - felt neat to move up and have them open the door for us:



Very cool! I didn't know you could do this. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> No pictures from the actual ride - but it was really cool - very impressive the technology and just everything that is going on - very immersive! It is very herky-jerky - so probably not the best for anyone who has a bad back or is pregnant.



I read online that this ride is like Dinosaur in AK. Definitely looking forward to riding it.



TheMaxRebo said:


> During the break Peter and I went to get some snacks and came back with these:



The best!



TheMaxRebo said:


> We also came back to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so yeah, she was out - and stayed that way through out the fireworks.



So cute! It always amazes me what kids can sleep through haha



TheMaxRebo said:


> Then the show started and it was really rather good. After Paint the Night awes you they go right to the feels with projections of Walt onto It's a Small World:



Good to know to get a spot near it's a small world to see the projections


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Volunteer said:


> Sounds like a great day.  Glad you all enjoyed PtN, DF, and even were able to see some of Fantasmic. Can't believe only one day left!



It was a long but great day - and while we didn't get prime viewing for everything we did get to see all we wanted to as far as shows/parades.  I know - last day already - but another full one as we actually have one more night in the hotel, just not a park day the last day (do get some Disney in though)




Disney9.9.10 said:


> Great update! I love all of your GIFs, so neat and very helpful to a DL newbie. I'm glad that Peter got to experience riding in the front car of the monorail, it really is a neat thing to experience, especially for the kids who love trains and cars and things. Baby carriers really are amazing to have in the parks aren't they? I said so many times that our Tula saved me on our last trip to WDW.



Thank you and glad it is helpful!  

Peter was in his glory - he was so happy!  We didn't use the carrier a ton in the parks, but helped in the airport, etc. - especially with trying to keep track of the other kids as well!




missangelalexis said:


> The railroad looks fun, wish we could have ridden it!
> 
> Aww I'm sorry Judi couldn't ride with you guys, but so cool that you got to do it!
> 
> Glad to hear dinner was tasty!
> 
> I'm glad  you were able to squeeze into a spot for the parade! Great gifs!! Really is a great parade!
> 
> Aww Olivia! That doesn't seem like the comfiest position
> 
> Though not the best spot for the fireworks, you do get a great view of the projections back there.
> 
> Wow, cool that you got to catch some of Fantasmic!



It was a bummer that Judi couldn't come with us - I was hoping since Emma was under the age of even needing a ticket they would let all 5 of us go, but they were quite clear about it.

It definitely worked out - like I said, not ideal but could have been worse  .... yeah, we did shift her a little bit to be more conformation (after I took the picture like a good parent  )

My main goal was to have a view of some projections somewhere so based on that our spot really worked out.  Ideally we would have been on Main St but that would have required waiting over an hour ahead of time and that just wasn't in the cards

I am glad we got in even a bit of Fantasmic! as I do love that show.  So while not the best view for each and every thing I feel like we got to see, at least to some extent, everything we wanted.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

afwdwfan said:


> Uh oh... this can't be good.
> 
> Cool!  I never even saw it!
> 
> It almost looks like your ride from IASW to Tomorrowland had to have taken extra long for there to be that big of a change.  Although I'm sure that is attributed more to the pictures and the angles in relation to the sunlight.



I was glad to at least see the Lilly Belle - definitely reading about things like that, so personally connected to Walt, and then see them in person, was very cool!

I definitely think it was somewhat the angle, though it did get quite a bit darker while on the train.  There are so many neon lights in parts of Tomorrowland that I think in Pictures the areas that don't have as much of that light come out as in shadow or darker



afwdwfan said:


> I don't blame him a bit.  He was doing it right!
> 
> Yeah... that's one drawback to Indy.  It does take a while to get through it, even with FP or Rider Swap.  I'm glad you got to do it and enjoyed the ride though!
> 
> Awesome!  It looks like a great parade to see!
> 
> Excellent choices.
> 
> She really had to be tired to be sitting there like that asleep in that chair!
> 
> I'm glad that the new shows are an improvement over what I saw there last year.



Pete was definitely in his glory!

I was a bit surprised how long the FP line took at a few attractions - but especially Indy.  That was one thing we didn't count on and with having to go in shifts for so many attractions it made everything feel longer and just I think did take longer to get through things.  Looking back, we may have tried to split up a bit more when we had to do rider swap and plan more things to do with the other kids while taking turns rather than just waiting.  

Definitely liked the shows a lot!



afwdwfan said:


> Whew... I'm glad it wasn't too big of a deal to get it and get out of there.  That was definitely an action packed evening!  I'm feeling exhausted just reading about it!



We had definitely parked the stroller in a designated area so I figured there had to be some process for getting the stroller (so I wasn't too stressed) and it turned out to be no big deal, plus we got to see some of Fantasmic! - so really, a win-win


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hokieinpa said:


> Paint the Night looks amazing! Glad you squeezed yourself into a spot!
> 
> Quite the sleepy Snow White you had on your hands there! At least Peter stayed awake to enjoy the fireworks.



really liked Paint the Night - it's a fun show in general but I also really appreciate the technology!

yeah, she was just spent at that point.  Peter stayed up for the fireworks, though crashed during the trip back to the hotel in the stroller




chillitsanne said:


> Very cool! I didn't know you could do this.
> 
> I read online that this ride is like Dinosaur in AK. Definitely looking forward to riding it.
> 
> The best!
> 
> So cute! It always amazes me what kids can sleep through haha
> 
> Good to know to get a spot near it's a small world to see the projections



You no longer can ride up front in the monorail at Walt Disney World, but you still can at Disneyland ... just ask the CM when you get to the top of the ramp!

Indy is very similar to Dinosaur and the ride vehicles are basically the same (just themed a little bit) - I think Indy is better though, just how they did it.

Yeah, we did make Olivia a bit more comfortable - after getting the picture of course 

There are projections on a few things throughout Disneyland (they made a point of doing that for this show to try and spread the crowds out a bit).  Probably still the best view is on Main St. (they project onto the main street buildings and the castle) but that gets really crowded and early - so this was a good back-up plan for us I think


----------



## Carathryn

Wow you guys had a really entertaining night! I love the projections on IASW, may have to watch over there next trip. I'm glad you enjoyed the technology in PtN, it is such an upgrade from MSEP.


----------



## MarbleBob

Another fun update!  On our last visit, we watched the parade and fireworks over by the Astro Orbiter, so it's cool to see things from another perspective over by It's a Small World.  Especially the projections.

Great series of Gifs on Paint the Night.  I love watching the diamonds tumble on the main logo float.

Oh, and nice bonus on seeing part of Fantasmic too!

Looking forward to your next update!!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Carathryn said:


> Wow you guys had a really entertaining night! I love the projections on IASW, may have to watch over there next trip. I'm glad you enjoyed the technology in PtN, it is such an upgrade from MSEP.



I thought the projections on IASW were really cool - they definitely used the shape of the building at times as well.  Paint the Night is really cool!




MarbleBob said:


> Another fun update!  On our last visit, we watched the parade and fireworks over by the Astro Orbiter, so it's cool to see things from another perspective over by It's a Small World.  Especially the projections.
> 
> Great series of Gifs on Paint the Night.  I love watching the diamonds tumble on the main logo float.
> 
> Oh, and nice bonus on seeing part of Fantasmic too!
> 
> Looking forward to your next update!!!!



I do love how spread out the show is - I read they made a point of doing that with this show as with the previous show, where all the projections were viewable from really just Main St it got crazy crowded there

That big screen on the Peter Pan drum is pretty cool - lots of neat stuff came up on there!

really only got to see the end of Fantasmic!  Missed the pirate ship part unfortunately but was happy to see the dragon!


----------



## mousehappync

Just found your report and loving it!  We are contemplating a trip to the West coast, and reading about how a WDW family does it is really useful.  Wanted to add a couple of tips for your NC portion of the trip.  You will like Asheville-- it's not my favorite place to take our kids, but the food/drink scene is fantastic.  If you can squeeze in Curate while there, it's a phenomenal place.  Also Tupelo Honey for breakfast is really good-- my kids love that, as well as Early Girl.  If you decide to route on 81 down instead of 95 (we do this when we travel to MA-- longer distance but SO much easier traffic-wise) stop in Greensboro for a visit to Gibbs Hundred on Elm St.-- they brew in-house, you can get amazing bar food from Table 16 next door, and they are EXTREMELY kid-friendly.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## horse11

Once again I find myself playing catch up. I have been busy planning our up coming Disney World trip which now is just a little past the 3 month mark.
First I want to say that  Tarzan;s Tree House reminds me of Smith Family Robinson Tree house back at Disney World which I am hoping we will have time to check out during our upcoming trip.
Got to say if we were at Disney Land I could bet the boys would each want that Chernobog Drink Cup along with the Mickey Pumpkin light up cubes. I am just cringing at the thought of how much that would have cost us lol!!!
So exciting to hear about your future plans and up coming trips!! Wow Hong Kong!!! That would be cool!!
Once again I am at awe with your pictures of the parades and the fireworks!! Disney Does an amazing job on those parades!!!
Love, love , love your video of Thunder Mountain!!!! So sad that the one in Disney World will be down when we are there in May. So glad we got to ride it back in May 2014. Good news is we get to ride SDMT in it's place. That was not yet open when we were there back in 2014 so very excited about riding it!!
And last but not least that picture of Olivia asleep during the fireworks is priceless!!! I would have that one framed!!


----------



## ElenaJane

Hello Phil!  I love your TRs!!  I have no idea how you have 3 kids, a job, and find time to do this kind of writing/photo editing.  You rock.

We are going to Disneyland at the end of April.  I went one time, years ago, for like half a day.  DH has never been.  Your TR is getting me so excited!  It seems like you mastered the old paper FPs again.  I was not a fan of the FP+ system when it first came out, but now I like it and am so used to it!  I hope I remember how to fully utilize the FP- when we are there.

Hong Kong Disneyland!?!  So cooool!  It is on my bucket list to go someday, and definitely want to check out Mystic Manor!  Why can't my job have meetings near the Disney Parks?

Thanks again for your hard work!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mousehappync said:


> Just found your report and loving it!  We are contemplating a trip to the West coast, and reading about how a WDW family does it is really useful.  Wanted to add a couple of tips for your NC portion of the trip.  You will like Asheville-- it's not my favorite place to take our kids, but the food/drink scene is fantastic.  If you can squeeze in Curate while there, it's a phenomenal place.  Also Tupelo Honey for breakfast is really good-- my kids love that, as well as Early Girl.  If you decide to route on 81 down instead of 95 (we do this when we travel to MA-- longer distance but SO much easier traffic-wise) stop in Greensboro for a visit to Gibbs Hundred on Elm St.-- they brew in-house, you can get amazing bar food from Table 16 next door, and they are EXTREMELY kid-friendly.  Enjoy your trip!



 Thank you - and thanks for joining!  I know I got a lot of help from others on the DISboards when I was planning this trip so I if this TR can help you out at all, that is great!

Thanks for the information / tips for our road trip as well!  I just mapped it and I think, b/c that was already a long drive day, heading over to Greensboro I think would be pushing it - but we will keep it in mind as it sounds like a great place to visit!    Curate looks awesome and will keep Tupelo Honey for breakfast in mind!




horse11 said:


> Once again I find myself playing catch up. I have been busy planning our up coming Disney World trip which now is just a little past the 3 month mark.
> First I want to say that  Tarzan;s Tree House reminds me of Smith Family Robinson Tree house back at Disney World which I am hoping we will have time to check out during our upcoming trip.
> Got to say if we were at Disney Land I could bet the boys would each want that Chernobog Drink Cup along with the Mickey Pumpkin light up cubes. I am just cringing at the thought of how much that would have cost us lol!!!
> So exciting to hear about your future plans and up coming trips!! Wow Hong Kong!!! That would be cool!!
> Once again I am at awe with your pictures of the parades and the fireworks!! Disney Does an amazing job on those parades!!!
> Love, love , love your video of Thunder Mountain!!!! So sad that the one in Disney World will be down when we are there in May. So glad we got to ride it back in May 2014. Good news is we get to ride SDMT in it's place. That was not yet open when we were there back in 2014 so very excited about riding it!!
> And last but not least that picture of Olivia asleep during the fireworks is priceless!!! I would have that one framed!!



Wow - exciting that you are only 3 months away from your next WDW - I am sure it will be a blast!

So, the Tarzan Tree House used to be the Swiss Family Robinson Tree House just like at WDW but then they put a Tarzan overlay on it at Disneyland ... so basically the same attraction, layout - just different theme

They had a lot of neat drink cups - especially with all the 60th stuff - but a lot was pricey.  That said, on our upcoming WDW trip I am sure we will get at least one BB-8 sipper 

Thanks!  The nighttime shows at Disneyland now are really good there!  Working on that part of the video now and feel like I could just play the entire shows and make the video 30 mins long 




ElenaJane said:


> Hello Phil!  I love your TRs!!  I have no idea how you have 3 kids, a job, and find time to do this kind of writing/photo editing.  You rock.
> 
> We are going to Disneyland at the end of April.  I went one time, years ago, for like half a day.  DH has never been.  Your TR is getting me so excited!  It seems like you mastered the old paper FPs again.  I was not a fan of the FP+ system when it first came out, but now I like it and am so used to it!  I hope I remember how to fully utilize the FP- when we are there.
> 
> Hong Kong Disneyland!?!  So cooool!  It is on my bucket list to go someday, and definitely want to check out Mystic Manor!  Why can't my job have meetings near the Disney Parks?
> 
> Thanks again for your hard work!



 Elena!  Thanks for joining.  Yeah, I pretty much don't have time for silly things like exercise or eating healthy ... just the kids and trip reports for me.  Also have noticed I haven't had much time for my beer blog of late - hopefully I can do more there once this TR is over.

Glad this TR is getting you excited for Disneyland!  It is really fun!   You'd be surprised how quickly you re-learn FP- ... though at Disneyland, with the parks so close to each other you can go back and forth and pick up other FP (since the parks are disconnected) and at one point we had 3 or 4 FP at one point

Hong Kong was definitely not expected - but I am happy to be able to take advantage while there!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 39 - Disneyland - Part 20*
*October 18th*
*Kidnap the Sandy Claws!*​
At this point I do wish I had taken better notes or taken more pictures documenting more details as I don't recall what we did for breakfast this morning.  I think we just did snacks in the room (granola bars, etc. - stuff we had picked up at Target back in San Diego).  The only picture I did get is from the k-cups they had in the room - so I know we had some coffee ... and decent options for free in the room:





Our main goal for this morning was to get to the park at/close to opening and head to New Orleans Square in hopes of riding Haunted Mansion and Pirates with less than the 45-60 minute wait times it had every time we checked it out previously.  So we executed on that plan and it worked out great!

We went right to haunted Mansion as it had the Nightmare Before Christmas Overlay on it so this was a big priority for us to get on - and we were greeted with no line whatsoever!  And as you can tell from the clock we got there at 8:10am - not too bad!




















The kids were a little leery going in - but at the end they decided they want to ride again ... and still no wait!  Well, the posted wait time was 13 minutes (love it!) but really was still a walk on - so we went again!






Below are probably way too many pictures of the ride but it was just so cool and is a mix up between the two trips and between my phone, the camera, and Judi's phone (I tried to keep things in the order of the ride, but may not be perfect) - dark ride so hard to get great pictures but I think we got at least a few good ones:































(unfortunately best picture I got of the Hat Box Ghost ... it was really cool to see him but he was just in a spot and it was like "oh, there is is!" not a big special location or something)





There is one part where there is a list of names of kids and Alicia had pointed out that they noticed it had Judi's name on it - and even spelled the way she did (with an 'i') and the end.  So getting a picture of this list was key for us and when we did we realized it had Olivia's name on it as well:


















At the end they projected different "gifts" into your doombuggy - in this case a festively wrapped set of dynamite:





We considered riding a 3rd time but we new we wanted to ride Pirates so first Judi went to the other side of HM to pick up FPs for Splash Mountain while I took a picture of the kids:





Then onto Pirates:





and once we boarded we passed by where we had eaten lunch the previous day at Blue Bayou:





So I got pretty terrible pictures on this - but the ride is awesome!  Soooooo much better than the version at WDW.  It has this very long scene at the beginning going through the caves and just everything look great!  I know the version at WDW got put up quickly in response to guest complaints that there wasn't a Pirates there - so this comparison definitely shows the difference that comes form Imagineers having the time and money they need.















Coming next - a trip down Slippin' Falls and then through the happiest cruise in the world!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 40 - Disneyland - Part 21*
*October 18th*
*It's Satisfactual!*​
Basically after our ride on Pirates was over our FP time was due on Splash Mountain.  We also stopped for a snack for the kids - especially the ones that were too small to ride this attraction (a.k.a. Peter and Emma).  Peter picked a giant pickle, for some reason, and we got some other fruit and snacks for Emma.  First I rode with Olivia - she was a little nervous about this ride being single person wide at Disneyland vs at WDW, but was pretty excited too:





You do get some cool views of the rest of the park - including of the pirate ship:















We got a pretty good ride photo.  While I found it all pretty boring, that little girl in the front seems very excited.  Also, props to her dad calmly holding onto both her and a water:





Then I watched the younger kids while Judi rode with Olivia - no other pictures but they got a fun ride photo as they were in the front this time (though Judi did get soaked!)





At this point Emma had fallen asleep so Judi took Olivia and Peter onto Winnie the Pooh while I waited with Emma.

Then we headed back towards Toon Town as we were hoping to meet Mickey Mouse without too much of a wait.  Along the way though we stopped to ride It's a Small World.  While not everyone loves this ride, I love the history of it, what with being at the '64 World's Fair and also was excited to experience this version of it with the out-door loading system, really cool background, and also that they have added the Disney Characters into the ride - so capturing as many of them was my goal!









Once we got going Emma was pretty enthralled with it:





I was able to find Alice and White Rabbit:





Pinocchio: 





Simba, Timon, and Pumba:





Donald and the other Caballeros:





Ariel:





Lilo and Stitch:





Woody and Jessie:





Soooooo I know the addition of these characters was a bit of a controversy among the Disneyland loyalists but I have to say it was done in such a tasteful way and they really fit into the scenes they are in and are stylized versions of the characters.  I really liked it and am glad we got to experience it.

Coming up next, back to Toon Town and meeting the Big Cheese himself!

TTFN


----------



## Disney9.9.10

Wolfgang Puck free coffee?? That's pretty great!

I love Olivia's face on the Splash photo. She looks like she is having the time of her life on that ride. 

I love HM with the Nightmare Before Christmas overlay!! So cool. I love the HM at WDW but I think that it is nice to see something different. And your report has my dying to go on the DL version of IASW. That ride is my favourite and holds a special place in my heart because of my grandmother, but I am so excited to see the DL one. It is so neat how so many rides have track or loading outdoors. So different than what you are used to at WDW.


----------



## horse11

OMGOSh I love Nightmare Before Christmas!! I soooooooo wish they would do that to HM at WDW!!
I absolutely love your ride pictures and the video is the whipped cream on top of the cake!! Very nicely done!!


----------



## afwdwfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> The kids were a little leery going in - but at the end they decided they want to ride again ... and still no wait! Well, the posted wait time was 13 minutes (love it!) but really was still a walk on - so we went again!


Awesome!  I'm glad it was a hit and you were able to do it twice! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> So I got pretty terrible pictures on this - but the ride is awesome! Soooooo much better than the version at WDW. It has this very long scene at the beginning going through the caves and just everything look great!


    Of all the rides that exist in both parks, I think this is the one that stands out most as being so much better at Disneyland vs. Disney World. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> We got a pretty good ride photo. While I found it all pretty boring, that little girl in the front seems very excited. Also, props to her dad calmly holding onto both her and a water:


So is the back row 2 wide?  It looks like you're sitting next to Olivia in the picture. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Soooooo I know the addition of these characters was a bit of a controversy among the Disneyland loyalists but I have to say it was done in such a tasteful way and they really fit into the scenes they are in and are stylized versions of the characters. I really liked it and am glad we got to experience it.


I agree 100%.  I loved the addition of them into the scenes.  They all fit well and it became kind of like a Where's Waldo game to find them all.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disney9.9.10 said:


> Wolfgang Puck free coffee?? That's pretty great!
> 
> I love Olivia's face on the Splash photo. She looks like she is having the time of her life on that ride.
> 
> I love HM with the Nightmare Before Christmas overlay!! So cool. I love the HM at WDW but I think that it is nice to see something different. And your report has my dying to go on the DL version of IASW. That ride is my favourite and holds a special place in my heart because of my grandmother, but I am so excited to see the DL one. It is so neat how so many rides have track or loading outdoors. So different than what you are used to at WDW.



Yeah, definitely weren't complaining about the coffee - other than that we would have liked more of the k-cups (only 2 a day of regular, and sometimes Judi and I would have liked more than 1 cup)

Olivia did have a blast on Splash Mountain - she seems to like thrill rides as long as not too shaky (like she found Expedition Everest)

I like when the parks have some differences.  My understanding is that since Disneyland has more "locals" while Walt Disney World has more "once in a life time trip people" that do more of the overlays at Disneyland so that people who are only going to go once to WDW get the "classic" version




horse11 said:


> OMGOSh I love Nightmare Before Christmas!! I soooooooo wish they would do that to HM at WDW!!
> I absolutely love your ride pictures and the video is the whipped cream on top of the cake!! Very nicely done!!



I was very impressed by the TNBC overlay on the HM - it is basically a completely different ride ... not like they just put a couple of items in a few rooms.  It would be neat to have it at WDW though see above for my understanding as to why Disneyland has more overlays than Walt Disney World

Thanks!  Glad you enjoyed the little gif!




afwdwfan said:


> Awesome!  I'm glad it was a hit and you were able to do it twice!
> 
> Of all the rides that exist in both parks, I think this is the one that stands out most as being so much better at Disneyland vs. Disney World.
> 
> So is the back row 2 wide?  It looks like you're sitting next to Olivia in the picture.
> 
> I agree 100%.  I loved the addition of them into the scenes.  They all fit well and it became kind of like a Where's Waldo game to find them all.



I think Olivia especially gets worried about conflict or the unknown so she is very antsy getting on rides (especially those with potentially a scary story ... I recall the first time we rode Star Tours and when the line goes under the Ewok treehouse she asked "are the Ewok's good guys or bad guys?" - she is always worried about "bad guys") but then afterward she enjoys them and wants to go again once she knows what to expect

yeah, a number of the rides seems smoother/better maintained at Disneyland (Splash, Space Mountain, etc.) but Pirates is definitely the most "different" with the cave part and just floating by Blue Bayou. 

The back row is maybe like 1.5 seats wide so an adult and small child could fit but not 2 adults

Yup - my feelings are the same about IASW at Disneyland ... I thought they did a really good job with the additions!


----------



## annie170

Your Haunted Mansion photos turned out great!  It's so interesting to see the differences in rides between the two parks.

Is Splash Mountain pretty much the same as WDW?  Judi and Olivia look cute in their ride photo.


----------



## missangelalexis

2 back to back rides on HM sounds awesome! And you got some really great pics on the ride, I'm impressed.

Glad you got to do Pirates right after that. Still so sad it was closed for refurb when we were there 

Such a cute pic of olivia on Splash. Glad you guys enjoyed it!

I love that IASW has the characters throughout the ride, I think it's a nice touch!


----------



## DisneyParkLover

Yay! So happy to have stumbled across this trip report! I can't believe how much the kids have grown (especially Emma, as I am used to seeing her as a tiny baby!). Can't wait to catch up! I have started a new trip report too (linked in my siggy) to catch everyone up on Luke's adventures!


----------



## chillitsanne

TheMaxRebo said:


> We went right to haunted Mansion as it had the Nightmare Before Christmas Overlay on it so this was a big priority for us to get on - and we were greeted with no line whatsoever! And as you can tell from the clock we got there at 8:10am - not too bad!



You got some great pictures! The Nightmare before Christmas overlay on this ride looks awesome!



TheMaxRebo said:


> So I got pretty terrible pictures on this - but the ride is awesome! Soooooo much better than the version at WDW. It has this very long scene at the beginning going through the caves and just everything look great! I know the version at WDW got put up quickly in response to guest complaints that there wasn't a Pirates there - so this comparison definitely shows the difference that comes form Imagineers having the time and money they need



I am really looking forward to seeing this ride, from you advice I'm going hit it up earlier in the morning!


----------



## schmass

So cool that at DL you are still allowed to sit up front in the monorail!  Also, it's interesting how there the monorail is a ride, rather than just a mode of transportation.

Paint the Night looks amazing.  Rory would go bonkers over Mack - he is currently his favorite character for some reason.  That's pretty great that you got to see so many nighttime shows in one evening!

I hope someday I get to experience the Haunted Mansion like that - definitely makes it seem so much different.


----------



## DisneyParkLover

All caught up and loving it! We went to Disneyland when I was 13, but it was a much different place back then (and only one park!). Would love to go back as an adult! I know I told you this is my trip report, but totally want to steal this trip idea!


----------



## khertz

OMG I was sooooooo behind!! But thanks to the boys heading to New Orleans for the night to see Monster Jam and a sleeping DD, I finally had some time to catch up!!

The meet with Snow White looks SO sweet!! The girls in their Snow costumes are just precious.

I love all of the gifs from Paint the Night. I am still so bummed that we just missed all of these amazing additions to DL by going right before all of the 60th anniversary stuff! It looks like a really amazing show.

Definitely need to plan our next trip to DL during the holidays. We have never been when the overlay is up at Haunted Mansion! I'd love to see the Christmas overlay on Small World too. I love the characters in there, but then again, I never saw it without them. So the loyalists may have a point, but I personally enjoy them!


----------



## Dugette

TheMaxRebo said:


> I posted up above a picture from google maps showing exactly where Figaro is but he is up on a windowsill that you can see if you come out of the gift shop that is in between Royal Hall and Royal Theater (I think it is called Fairytale treasures) and look to your left and up you will see him. About the best way I can describe it


Thank you - I sent Dug and Izzy off to find him while we were rider swapping or something - and they spotted him. Of course, Izzy thought it was going to be a meet and greet, but still cool. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Then the train pulled up and I was glad to see what was on the end of the train. We got to sit in the last regular car of the train, which put us pretty close to the Lilly Belle:


Very cool that you got to see the Lilly Belle. Wish we could have ridden the train, but unfortunately it was closed for our visit.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Now was time to deploy one secret idea I had to the kids ... when we got to the front of the line we asked the CM if it was possible to ride in the front car and they said we could! (we had to wait one more train, but no biggy). Only negative was there was a 4 person limit, and Emma counted as a person so Judi to her in the 2nd car and I went with Peter and Olivia up to the front - felt neat to move up and have them open the door for us:


Love that you got to ride up there, but sorry that Judi couldn't. Looks like fun.



TheMaxRebo said:


> No pictures from the actual ride - but it was really cool - very impressive the technology and just everything that is going on - very immersive!


I loved Indy! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> That said, the food was really good! We got a few of the beef and of the chicken skewers as well as the veggie one which were really great!


Wish we'd been able to try that stuff. We briefly got in line for Bengal BBQ, but it was so long and slow-moving we cut our losses and moved on.



TheMaxRebo said:


>


 Too bad she's not wearing a Sleeping Beauty dress.



TheMaxRebo said:


> And some other classics such as Peter Pan:


Cool to see these. We saw projections on Main Street, so a little different.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Along with fireworks - what we could see were the back fireworks, we didn't have a great view of the ones that were over Sleeping Beauty Castle:


At least you got to see some fireworks - they were cancelled for wind our whole trip. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> We went right to haunted Mansion as it had the Nightmare Before Christmas Overlay on it so this was a big priority for us to get on - and we were greeted with no line whatsoever!


Really cool to see the pictures of it with the overlay!



TheMaxRebo said:


> and once we boarded we passed by where we had eaten lunch the previous day at Blue Bayou:


That is a funny feeling - I commented on the same thing when we rode after having eaten there. I was like, "There's our table!"



TheMaxRebo said:


> Soooooo I know the addition of these characters was a bit of a controversy among the Disneyland loyalists but I have to say it was done in such a tasteful way and they really fit into the scenes they are in and are stylized versions of the characters. I really liked it and am glad we got to experience it.


We really liked the character additions - had a lot of fun spotting them.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 41 - Disneyland - Part 22*​*October 18th
Who's the leader of the band?​*
After a ride on the friendliest cruise we pushed on into Toon Town - first order of business was to meet Mickey Mouse which we hadn't done yet this trip!  Both he and Minnie tended to have rather long waits, but at this time Mickey's was around 20 mins (Minnies was at least 45 and was always longer than Mickey's whenever we checked).

The set up here was you walked through Mickey's house and then meet him in the barn behind the house which is also their production area or something.  But that meant there were a lot of min-sized furniture items that Emma got a kick out of climbing in.  Not quite sure why Peter looks terrified in the first pic:















Right before you go into meet Mickey they have a holding area where they play old classic Mickey and friends cartoons - at one point Donald get caught in the film strip (do kids even know what a film strip is anymore?) and get flattened by the projector ... good clean fun!










Mickey can be in one of 3 outfits when you meet him here: Sorcerer Mickey, Bandleader Mickey, and Steamboat Willie Mickey.  The cartoons play off this featuring the three different Mickeys.  I was really hoping for Steamboat Willie Mickey but also would be cool with Bandleader Mickey as never met that "version" before either.  So what did we get?

Bandleader Mickey!  

First picture and gif I took:










Then a couple of photopass pictures:










This was a fun meet and I like how they have the different Mickey options and glad we got to see one we hadn't seen before.

We then explored Toon Town a bit more - the bigger kids wanted to ride Gadget's Go Coaster and I took Emma into Goofy's house and around a bit to entertain her:










After this Judi ran back to our room ... you see, we had forgotten the Photopass card that we needed to get our ride photos and we needed to do that soon to get our ones from Splash Mountain added.  That is certainly one thing nice about how close the hotel was - she could literally run back and was only gone for about 40 mins total.  I think she also wanted to get her step count up a bit on her Fitbit 

While she was doing this I had the kids and Emma had fallen asleep in the stroller.  I had made plans to meet up with Alicia and her family again so we went to do that know over by the Matterhorn.  While waiting for them we saw this Frozen background photo-op place.  There weren't any instructions or anyone around so I wasn't sure if you just stood in front of it or actually climbed into it - so we compromised and I let the kids sit on the front part (later we saw people fully climbing in it so I guess I could have let them do that)






We then met up with Alicia and her family and I guess we figured we had enough pictures so no photographic evidence of this meet.  But it was good to see them again and say goodbye - we also wanted to say Happy Birthday to her son and give them a little something for the son-to-arrive new member of their family.

When Judi got back she took the photopass card over to Splash Mountain to get our ride photos added and I headed in that direction as well and got some pictures by the piece of petrified tree.  This was a gift Walt had given Lillian and then she gave it to Disneyland after he passed - I thought it was neat to look at.  This was roughly the spot we had caught the end of Fantasmic! from as well.  The area across the water on the left is the main stage are for Fantasmic!











We then met up near the Haunted Mansion and there was a photo-op there I really wanted to do.  For some reason Olivia was not willing to cooperate so that was a bit of a bummer but Peter was game and did a great job listening to the photographer when he instructed us to make different poses.




















After that we needed to head out of the park and over to California Adventure for our lunch.  We decided to head through Adventureland and pick up a few Dole Whip Floats to tide us over.  There was a very long line but they had a good system where someone with a ordering iPad type thing would come down the line and take your order then you just had to pick it up once you got to the front.  Love that they add the little tiki umbrellas in Disneyland:





On our way out I wanted to make sure I stopped and got a photo near Walt's apartment with the light on:





and then we exited the park for the last time - our time at Disneyland proper had come to an end.  While the crowds were a bit much at times we really did love the charm of the park and udnerstand why people love it so much.

But our trip wasn't over yet as we had an afternoon and evening planned at California Adventure - and with it some trip drama since clearly things were going just too smoothly up to that point!  

TTFN


----------



## khertz

I really never realized that about meeting Mickey there. Both times we have done it, we have gone right as Toontown was opening and met him in his regular magician outfit. 

That gif of Emma poking the camera is the CUTEST EVER.

Love the HM magic photos. Peter looks like he was totally into it!

So sad leaving DL for the last time. I think for me it's because when I leave there, I never know if and when I'll be back to visit again!


----------



## Volunteer

TheMaxRebo said:


> Bandleader Mickey



I read this as Bartender Mickey and was like


----------



## hokieinpa

I feel quite behind!

That's great that you got to ride HM and Pirates with short waits. The boys flat out refuse to ride HM but I'm hoping they change their minds before May!

I love the DL version of Small World - very cool how they have worked characters into the theme! 

Toontown looks like a kids paradise! Lots of fun play spaces and great character meets!


----------



## Dugette

TheMaxRebo said:


> After a ride on the friendliest cruise we pushed on into Toon Town - first order of business was to meet Mickey Mouse which we hadn't done yet this trip! Both he and Minnie tended to have rather long waits, but at this time Mickey's was around 20 mins (Minnies was at least 45 and was always longer than Mickey's whenever we checked).


Oh, wow! We didn't have to wait long at all for Mickey, but Minnie was longer than we liked (but much shorter than that 45!)



TheMaxRebo said:


> Mickey can be in one of 3 outfits when you meet him here: Sorcerer Mickey, Bandleader Mickey, and Steamboat Willie Mickey.


Hmmmm, he was in his tux for us. Didn't realize it varied.



TheMaxRebo said:


> After this Judi ran back to our room ... you see, we had forgotten the Photopass card that we needed to get our ride photos and we needed to do that soon to get our ones from Splash Mountain added. That is certainly one thing nice about how close the hotel was - she could literally run back and was only gone for about 40 mins total. I think she also wanted to get her step count up a bit on her Fitbit


Yep, I made a couple runs back to the room too. SO glad to stay so close!



TheMaxRebo said:


> We then met up near the Haunted Mansion and there was a photo-op there I really wanted to do. For some reason Olivia was not willing to cooperate so that was a bit of a bummer but Peter was game and did a great job listening to the photographer when he instructed us to make different poses.


Love that! Wish I'd known it was there.



TheMaxRebo said:


> But our trip wasn't over yet as we had an afternoon and evening planned at California Adventure - and with it some trip drama since clearly things were going just too smoothly up to that point!


 Sounds ominous!


----------



## ElenaJane

Wait!  I'm not ready for your TR to be coming to an end!  If I haven't said it before, I love the Gif aspect of your TRs.  They add like a magical-Harry-Potter touch to your reports!


----------



## schmass

That looks like a really fun meet with Bandleader Mickey!  That's cool that there are 3 different options that he could be dressed as.  

That video of Emma is way too cute.

I love the Haunted Mansion pictures - so fun!  I'm glad that Peter was really into it, even if Olivia didn't want to participate.


----------



## missangelalexis

Love the pics inside Mickey's House and of course with Mickey himself!

Being so close to the hotel and not having to rely on a bus or anything is a really great plus side of Disneyland.

What a cool Frozen backdrop- never saw that!

Your HM photos came out so great, love all of Peter's faces!

Aw man, sad that you're time in Disneyland has come to an end  Can't wait to hear about the rest of the day.


----------



## PrncessA

I haven't commented in a while, so let me see if I can catch up...
I agree about Olivia's decision to not ride Space. We watched a Youtube video of the ghost overlay and it is a bit scary, for even me! Too bad the Star Wars overlay wasn't up yet! We really enjoyed the plain ride with no overlay, it is so superior to WDW, there isn't even a comparison IMO. 

Love your commentary on Pirates and IASW, as you know from my TR I agree completely! Pirates is so much more immersive and just plain better at DL and the addition of characters into IASW is so tastefully done!

I want to see the Haunted Mansion overlay so badly, it looks really cool!

I am really enjoying your TR, it is amazing to see just how much we missed at DL when we were there. We never even found Toon Town!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

khertz said:


> I really never realized that about meeting Mickey there. Both times we have done it, we have gone right as Toontown was opening and met him in his regular magician outfit.
> 
> That gif of Emma poking the camera is the CUTEST EVER.
> 
> Love the HM magic photos. Peter looks like he was totally into it!
> 
> So sad leaving DL for the last time. I think for me it's because when I leave there, I never know if and when I'll be back to visit again!



So I must admit then when I was reading other people's TR's in preparation for this trip and what other information I found I was only aware of Mickey meeting in the barn in the 3 different outfits - but obviously you had different experience and I think I recall you meeting him inside the house itself.  Perhaps that is just first thing in the morning or when crowds are lower, etc. and the back is only later in the day?  I know Dugette said she had the same experience you did so obviously something that happens.

Thanks!  as a heads up that bit also makes it into the video (I have a whole section devoted to Emma)

It was cool b/c we didn't realize until we looked a the pictures how good a job Peter did with the HM photos!

Same here - this could be our only trip or certainly last one for a while so definitely sad to leave that last time - though we knew we had a lot of plans at DCA coming up, so that helped



Volunteer said:


> I read this as Bartender Mickey and was like



That would be cool!  Heck, with the low crowds at the Skipper Canteen they should just say "screw it" and start offering alcoholic drinks there and just have Mickey as the bartender while they are at it 




hokieinpa said:


> I feel quite behind!
> 
> That's great that you got to ride HM and Pirates with short waits. The boys flat out refuse to ride HM but I'm hoping they change their minds before May!
> 
> I love the DL version of Small World - very cool how they have worked characters into the theme!
> 
> Toontown looks like a kids paradise! Lots of fun play spaces and great character meets!



I am glad it worked out - I was worried by the waits we were seeing at other times and getting on the HM with the Nightmare Before Christmas overlay and Pirates were two "must-dos" for us

Toon Town is pretty cool.  Not a ton of rides but a lot of neat areas for the kids to explore ... definitely a lot better than the version they used to have at WDW


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dugette said:


> Oh, wow! We didn't have to wait long at all for Mickey, but Minnie was longer than we liked (but much shorter than that 45!)
> 
> Hmmmm, he was in his tux for us. Didn't realize it varied.
> 
> Yep, I made a couple runs back to the room too. SO glad to stay so close!
> 
> Love that! Wish I'd known it was there.
> 
> Sounds ominous!



We never got to toon town that early so perhaps the waits were better then - and definitely was shorter for Mickey than Minnie.  KHertz said she had Micky just in normal Tux as well so wonder if it depends on what time you go?    Her meeting with him was just in the house as well, not in the back like we had.

Definitely is nice how close things are for when you need to go back to the hotel room - or just knowing you could was nice!

We wound up doing a number of those 60th anniversary PP spots - the Hm was definitely a cool one!  Coming up later Olivia and I did one for Grizzly Peak that turned our really well!

Yeah, definitely some low points coming up 




ElenaJane said:


> Wait!  I'm not ready for your TR to be coming to an end!  If I haven't said it before, I love the Gif aspect of your TRs.  They add like a magical-Harry-Potter touch to your reports!



I wasn't ready for the trip to come to an end also   We do still have quite a bit to cover in the afternoon over at DCA though.

Thank you!  Last TR I did a couple of them but I think I am getting better at it so now I am having a couple an update!  I think they are fun!




schmass said:


> That looks like a really fun meet with Bandleader Mickey!  That's cool that there are 3 different options that he could be dressed as.
> 
> That video of Emma is way too cute.
> 
> I love the Haunted Mansion pictures - so fun!  I'm glad that Peter was really into it, even if Olivia didn't want to participate.



I liked that they had the different outfit options (though in someways it would be nice to know ahead of time which one you were getting)

Thank you!  Bunch of cute Emma stuff included in the full trip video I am working on 

I am glad Peter was in to the HM pictures.  I was pretty annoyed at Olivia at the time, but it is what it is - and she did another of those types of photos later that day with me over at DCA so it worked out in the end


----------



## TheMaxRebo

missangelalexis said:


> Love the pics inside Mickey's House and of course with Mickey himself!
> 
> Being so close to the hotel and not having to rely on a bus or anything is a really great plus side of Disneyland.
> 
> What a cool Frozen backdrop- never saw that!
> 
> Your HM photos came out so great, love all of Peter's faces!
> 
> Aw man, sad that you're time in Disneyland has come to an end  Can't wait to hear about the rest of the day.



Thank you!  It is a cute area and glad that we got a Mickey version we hadn't met before

Definitely not needing to rely on Disney buses is a huge plus of the set up at Disneyland!

The Frozen backdrop seemed kinda random - not really promotion for it or anything ... but was a good distraction

Thanks!  I loved how into it Peter got - and was a fun surprise when we saw the pictures as we had no idea what we was doing while we were taking the pictures

I know - the time went really fast ... though still have a very full afternoon at DCA coming up!




PrncessA said:


> I haven't commented in a while, so let me see if I can catch up...
> I agree about Olivia's decision to not ride Space. We watched a Youtube video of the ghost overlay and it is a bit scary, for even me! Too bad the Star Wars overlay wasn't up yet! We really enjoyed the plain ride with no overlay, it is so superior to WDW, there isn't even a comparison IMO.
> 
> Love your commentary on Pirates and IASW, as you know from my TR I agree completely! Pirates is so much more immersive and just plain better at DL and the addition of characters into IASW is so tastefully done!
> 
> I want to see the Haunted Mansion overlay so badly, it looks really cool!
> 
> I am really enjoying your TR, it is amazing to see just how much we missed at DL when we were there. We never even found Toon Town!



I definitely wanted to ride Space there anyway, but having the overlay was a bonus!  Do wish I could have ridden Hyperspace Mountain though.  Oh well.

Yup - I echo your comments exactly about Pirates and IASW

I was super excited we got to see the HM overlay - I was really impressed with it!

I do feel like we didn't get to everything we wanted during our 3 full days there - I thought we would have plenty of time but definitely wished we had at least 1 more day.  Oh well, reason to go back some day!


----------



## afwdwfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> (do kids even know what a film strip is anymore?)


I can't even tell you when the last time was that I saw one! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Mickey can be in one of 3 outfits when you meet him here: Sorcerer Mickey, Bandleader Mickey, and Steamboat Willie Mickey.


I'm starting to think that Steamboat Willie is just a myth...



TheMaxRebo said:


> We then met up with Alicia and her family and I guess we figured we had enough pictures so no photographic evidence of this meet. But it was good to see them again and say goodbye - we also wanted to say Happy Birthday to her son and give them a little something for the son-to-arrive new member of their family.


So you waited on Judi to leave so you could meet up with Alicia, huh?     I'm glad you guys were able to meet up once again!  



TheMaxRebo said:


> On our way out I wanted to make sure I stopped and got a photo near Walt's apartment with the light on:


Great picture!  I wish I'd have done one like this as well. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> and then we exited the park for the last time - our time at Disneyland proper had come to an end. While the crowds were a bit much at times we really did love the charm of the park and udnerstand why people love it so much.


  It really is does feel different there compared to WDW.  I really hope we can find a reason to make it back out there again. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> But our trip wasn't over yet as we had an afternoon and evening planned at California Adventure - and with it some trip drama since clearly things were going just too smoothly up to that point!


Oh no...


----------



## Imagineer5

I'm back on the DIS and all caught up!! Not going to go into too much detail here since I missed so much but I did read through it all.  Your trip sounds like it was amazing! Random, but why did you guys rider swap buzz? I don't remember there being a height requirement? Your souvenier drink cups from Trader Sams - I would have liked to see that bill LOL!! Although I'm assuming none cost  the $50 drink that Lynda and I had (accidentally).  Fun DIS meet ups and so cool seeing Olivia get to ride all the bigger rides (again since she had been on them at WDW).  LOVE BTMRR at DL too!! I also love the bugs land area at DCA for the kids.  I look forward to revisiting DL sometime soon.  watched the 60th special last night and so I especially loved reading all this today!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

afwdwfan said:


> I can't even tell you when the last time was that I saw one!
> 
> I'm starting to think that Steamboat Willie is just a myth...
> 
> So you waited on Judi to leave so you could meet up with Alicia, huh?     I'm glad you guys were able to meet up once again!
> 
> Great picture!  I wish I'd have done one like this as well.
> 
> It really is does feel different there compared to WDW.  I really hope we can find a reason to make it back out there again.
> 
> Oh no...



Just was wondering if my kids even realize the gag with the film strip going on.  It's like how in Microsoft Office the "save" icon looks like a floppy disk even though kids today have no idea what a floppy disk is 

I did see Steamboat Willie in one TR so he must exist, but not sure.  Granted I used to feel the same about the Cowboy Scene on Great Movie Ride and then we got it our last trip

Yeah, I realized that probably looked bad even as I typed it out. 

Thanks!  A big part of this trip was the history and connection to Walt so getting that picture was a priority to me

Well, I mean, things were going too smoothly.  Don't worry, we all survived intact ... well, mostly 




Imagineer5 said:


> I'm back on the DIS and all caught up!! Not going to go into too much detail here since I missed so much but I did read through it all.  Your trip sounds like it was amazing! Random, but why did you guys rider swap buzz? I don't remember there being a height requirement? Your souvenier drink cups from Trader Sams - I would have liked to see that bill LOL!! Although I'm assuming none cost  the $50 drink that Lynda and I had (accidentally).  Fun DIS meet ups and so cool seeing Olivia get to ride all the bigger rides (again since she had been on them at WDW).  LOVE BTMRR at DL too!! I also love the bugs land area at DCA for the kids.  I look forward to revisiting DL sometime soon.  watched the 60th special last night and so I especially loved reading all this today!



Welcome back!  We definitely had a great trip - other than the crowds which I just wasn't expecting and I think reduced the time and ability to take in all the details, etc. - just was a bit more stressful than I had hoped.  But still really good!

Pretty sure Emma was sleeping in the stroller when we went on Buzz so that is why we had to go in shifts.

I must say the bill at Trader Sam's wasn't as bad as I was expecting.  While not cheap, considering the alcohol level and the quality of the mugs, the prices weren't too bad (pretty sure they are more expensive at the TS in WDW).  Actually I just checked and the entire bill including tip was $162.26 - so not bad all things considered

We just watched the 60th special as well.  I liked it, though felt it was a bit of a "celebration of Disney featuring a bit on Disneyland's 60th" - I would have preferred more detail on the park and the history, etc. - but still really enjoyed it


----------



## MarbleBob

Sorry to see your time at Disneyland come to an end, but looking forward to reading about your afternoon at California Adventure.  Another great set of photos and gifs.  Love the one with Peter and Mickey playing peek-a-boo.  Dole Whips for the win.  The Haunted Mansion photo opp is awesome!  (It wasn't available when we visited last summer.) And I love that you ended with the photo of the light in Walt's apartment.  Very cool!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MarbleBob said:


> Sorry to see your time at Disneyland come to an end, but looking forward to reading about your afternoon at California Adventure.  Another great set of photos and gifs.  Love the one with Peter and Mickey playing peek-a-boo.  Dole Whips for the win.  The Haunted Mansion photo opp is awesome!  (It wasn't available when we visited last summer.) And I love that you ended with the photo of the light in Walt's apartment.  Very cool!



thanks Matt!  It was sad to leave for the last time - especially considering who knows if/when we will get back, but having things to get to over at California Adventure definitely helped a bit

I was very glad with how the HM photopass pics turned out!

Definitely needed a pic with Walt's apartment.  Actually seeing the inside of it and focusing on that lamp was one of the highlights of the recent 60th annivesary special that was on TV last Sunday


----------



## Li Li

The pictures are great, so sad that the recounting is almost at an end.  But that means it's just time to start the next PTR, right??

So, the Haunted Mansion pics were special for the 60th? They were really cool. Peter did great!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Li Li said:


> The pictures are great, so sad that the recounting is almost at an end.  But that means it's just time to start the next PTR, right??
> 
> So, the Haunted Mansion pics were special for the 60th? They were really cool. Peter did great!



Thank you!  Not sure if I will do an official PTR - but definitely have a lot of the planning down for the July trip!

Those photo opportunities, like the HM one were definitely for the 60th, though not sure if they will keep them (or something similar) beyond the 60th.  I thought they were pretty neat and I was pleasantly surprised at how well Peter did!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 42 - Disneyland - Part 23*
*October 18th*
*A messy lunch experience*​
While our time in Disneyland proper was done we still had quite a bit planned for this afternoon - actually it was probably the part of our trip with the most events scheduled, but first we had to make the long, arduous journey to California Adventure by ... well, just simply walking across the esplanade:





(definite resemblance to the entrance to MGM, er, Disney Hollywood Studios, though obviously with Tower of Terror visible)

For lunch we would be dining with princesses at Ariel's Grotto.  When planning this I figured one princess meal would be good with having two young girls and the lunch menu actually looked pretty good - so it made the cut.  I headed there via Grizzly River Run to pick up fastpasses for riding that after lunch and would meet everyone else at Ariel's Grotto.  I actually wound up getting there first and checked us in and got our pager.

Unfortunately the reason I got there faster is that on the way over Emma started to spit up - quite a bit.  So we had a bit of a mess to deal with for her and for the stroller.  So We dealt with as much of it as we could and then Judi took Olivia and Emma to the bathrooms (which were on the lower level) to finish cleaning her up and changing the girls into their Ariel related outfits and Peter went too (not wanting to be left out) while I waited for our pager to go off.  The set-up here is that you check in on the ground floor where you come in but then when they call your name you go down the stairs "into the grotto/under the sea" for the actual meal which puts you pretty close to water level opposite the pier. 

When our name was called I got in-line (which was on the stairs) to get your picture with Ariel and we waited while Judi was finishing up with the girls..  I actually had to let a few groups go ahead of us while we waited but then we were all good to go - and got this picture (they had a photopass photographer there):






Were were then led to our table which was a nice sized booth fairly close to the entrance with a good view of the room.

I started with a beer (believe it was the Red Trolly Ale) and Judi had a glass of white wine (I believe it as a Savignon Blanc) - I think she needed that after dealing with everything.  The kids (Peter and Olivia) got chocolate milk.  We decided not to get Emma anything due to have just spat up.








We then put in our orders in and they brought out the bread - which was a pretty cool arrangement of pull-apart rolls - as well as the kids appetizers which were carrots and cucumbers with ranch dipping sauce:








They also gave the kids paper crowns and stickers to decorate said crowns - which was a nice activity / distraction for the kids:





The adults had a choice of soup or salad.  I went for the soup which was like a seafood cream soup with bacon and was very good and Judi went for the salad which she also enjoyed - it was nice that it was more than just basic greens:








Shortly after this a squire or some sort of royal party related person announced that the princesses would start to arrive and would announce each one as they entered the room (we were more towards the end of their rotation so got to see them coming).  He also sang a song later.  It was ok - nice that they try to make it more special, but also a little awkward to try and eat while he was singing.

It was also around this time that Emma started spitting up again - so lots more fun (and you will notice later that Judi had to change her shirt, fortunately she had a change with her).  So we were dealing with this as they brought the entrees and the princesses started coming by ... so not our finest moment.

I will say that we enjoyed our food quite a bit and for a character/princess meal probably some of the best food we have ever had.  

Peter got the: Whozits and Whatzits Fries and Nuggetz (Chicken Nuggets and French Fries served with fresh Fruit, Vegetables and an indvidual Dessert) and Olivia got the Ursula’s Octo-Dog (served atop Macaroni & Cheese with fresh Fruit, Vegetables and an individual Dessert).  These were both better than your typical version and nice pieces of chicken and clearly not mac-n-cheese from a box.  Also it was nice that there was a good amount of fruit and some cauliflower as well.








Judi got the fish of the day which was a macadamia crusted mahi with a fruit salsa.  This was cooked quite well and she was happy with it (though probably unable to enjoy it as much as she would have liked).  I went for the Lobster Tail Salad (Mixed Greens, Hickory-smoked Bacon, Avocado, Tomato, Quail Egg, and your choice of Point Reyes Blue Cheese Dressing of House Vinaigrette) - this was really a good salad and nice that it came with the lobster tail full rather than just bits of Lobster:








The princesses also started to come by - which also was a bit awkward with having to deal with Emma and all the mess that way - so we just kept Peter and Olivia out the other side for photos.  Interaction was pretty good but obviously not the best example with the other issues going on:















Desserts were min-samplers for everyone with the adults having a s'mores type bar, some creme brulee, and a chocolate covered strawberry, the kids a jello cupcake, a cookie, and a chocolate covered strawberry.  Everything was pretty good (especially the s'mores bar), though I think we were at the point of just being over lunch and wanting to get Emma out of there and hopefully nap.








So, it is a bit hard to give a proper review to Ariel's Grotto given the circumstances but overall I think we really liked it.  The food was definitely above average for a character meal and the setting was nice.  The announcement for the princesses was a nice touch too.   I think the photo op with Ariel wasn't as nice as we had at say Cinderella's royal table or Akershus (it was just kinda tucked under the stairs) and definitely not the best friend of Ariel we ever had.  But I would definitely do it again, largely based on the food.

Coming up next - some rides, more photopass pictures ... and a trip to the nurses office


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 43 - Disneyland - Part 24*
*October 18th*
*Ride the rapids and climb some rocks*​
After lunch our fastpasses for Grizzly River Run were coming due so I first went with Olivia to ride that while Judi stayed with Peter and Emma and tried to get them both to nap (mixed success but Emma did go down for a bit).






Kali River Rapids is one of Olivia's favorites rides at WDW so getting on Grizzly River Run was definitely a priority.  We definitely enjoyed it and a lot of fun water effects - though felt like there wasn't much of a finale and it kinda just ended.  We were seated with a family who mostly didn't speak English - but that didn't stop Olivia from chatting them up the entire time which I think they found amusing





On the way back to meet up with Judi we passed another one of the special 60th Anniversary Photopass cutouts and it had no line so Olivia and I got some done - which I was glad about since she didn't participate in the HM ones.  As always, lots of fun poses:

Normal/haven't realized yet we are in a wolf's mouth:





Excited to be at the top of a peak / still not aware inside a wolf's mouth:





Finally realizing we are inside a wofl's mouth and worries about what this means:





Now full of drama / whoa is us!





And lastly cowering as the wolf is starting to close his mouth:





When we got back, Emma was sleeping so Judi took Olivia to ride Grizzly River Run again and I strolled around with the other kids and eventually met her on a bench near the Redwood Creek Challenge Trail.  At some point one of us apparently got a cupcake as well:





Judi then took Peter and Olivia on the Challenge Trail while I stayed with sleeping Emma.  They had quite a bit of fun doing the trail - goo way to burn off some steam but also a bit more interesting than just a playground.
















Our plan now was to pick up a drink on our way to spending more time in Cars Land before dinner ... but had a slight hiccup in that plan


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 44 - Disneyland - Part 25*
*October 18th*
*A trip to the nurse's office*​
We wanted to spend some more time in Cars Land and let Peter ride on Mater's Junkyard Jamboree - so we headed that way.  We passed by the Sonoma Terrace and decided to stop for a drink first. Menu:





I got a Pranqster while Judi got a Snap Dragon.  Both were quite good - and hit the spot on a hot day:





Now, I think I mentioned that the stroller we had was a double but with a glide board in the back for a third child to stand on while we pushed the stroller.  But neither Peter nor Olivia wanted to do that so we had Peter sit in front of Emma on one of the seats.   This was, um, not a great idea.

Before we knew it Peter was screaming to high-heaven.  We thought he was just being cranky but then we realized his finger had gotten caught in one of the stroller wheels or something down below the seat - to the point that it actually had a cut and he was just consolable.  We figured we better be safe and go to the nurses office, so off we went.  Fortunately there was no wait (though I felt somewhat awkward bringing my beer into the nurses office, but wasn't sure what else to do as we had just gotten the drinks).

They were really nice and got Peter calmed down and they checked out his finger and put a bandage on it.  They also gave him some special stickers with Mickey on them saying he was a brave patient.





After that we re-loaded the stroller (but made Olivia ride on the glide bar) and went back towards Cars Land.  Peter fell asleep on the way (I think he needed it - I think both he and Emma were a bit worn-out by this point, especially with the heat - it was in the 90s our entire trip)





We hadn't gotten any photopass pictures yet and Olivia wasn't really up for it but she was ok if Judi and I did some, so we had another fun photosession:





Giving a thumbs up:





very un-cool married couple trying to act cool:





And then Judi was pretending to drive and apparently this idea scared me:





Peter and Emma were still sleeping so Judi to Olivia to go on Mater's Junkyard Jamboree and to get a rider swap for later (the line was about 45 mins)

While she did I watched as Mater left the meet & greet area:




that I went to get a snack - had to try the cheddar bacon popcorn - and a collectible cup that is pretty cool but you could only get soda in it which we don't really drink:





We then went over and I got to see some of the show that they put on with DJ and the waitresses from Flo's that was pretty cute.





Then I went into the store there just to wander around and eventually Judi and Olivia met me there.  I liked the model they had set up of Cars Land:





At this point it was time to head over to where we were having dinner and figured we would get Peter on Mater's Junkyard Jamboree later as he was still asleep

TTFN


----------



## missangelalexis

I'm sorry lunch was so hectic  But I'm glad the food was good, and the princess picture did come out really nice! Nice to see Tiana at the meal!

Love those PP shots of just you and Olivia, they came out so cute!

Sorry to hear Peter had a little medical emergency, but glad you were able to take care of it easily.

Those PP pics of you and Judi are GREAT! You guys are such a fun (and cool ) couple.

Never seen that little show in CarsLand..very cool.


----------



## Imagineer5

Aw wow - lunch sure was hectic! Poor Emma and you guys.  I hope she felt better after a nap? I love the redwook creek area, were you not able to go in bc of a sleeping emma? it has a really fun ropes area that I enjoyed doing with Aria.  Love the photopass pics!! Poor peter and his finger but glad it was just a little cut and nothing worse. 

I laughed at your soda comment.  I am not a huge soda fan - I drink water and wine  DH however does enjoy soda, but you just made me laugh with your comment.


----------



## NJlauren

WOW am i behind!  i think i am all caught up for now.....

Love the pics of the parade, Looks like a good one overall!

So happy the princess interactions were pretty good, i love a good meet, it can really add something to a day!

LOVE the Smee Shirt!

I am a little bummed that the train will be closed for our visit....
[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]So happy you most of you got to ride in the front of the monorail!  I remember ridding in the front of the monorail at WDW when i was little, I may see if we can do it in DL, as i really loved that as a kid... and who knows how long they will allow it in DL.

Strollers moving that far is a little annoying, but at least it all worked out no problem!

LOVE Emma's outfit on the last park day!  I also love its a small world, and I am very excited to ride it in DL, and look for characters!

Dole Whip!  YUM!

UGH!   So sorry about the rough start to DCA, Poor Emma, but i will say the food looked very good at this meal....

Poor Peter, injurys are never fun, especially at the happiest place on earth... ok the place next to the happiest on earth, but you get the idea...

I love the PP pics of you and Judi!  So fun, nice to get some kidless pics sometimes!

And i am allll caught up!


----------



## ljcrochet

Looks like you had a great trip!  I'm trying to decide on where we want to eat when we go to disneyland this spring.  I think it is almost my ADR window.  We deiced there will be no more snow so I think DH is looking at plane tickets.  Girls still have no clue


----------



## annie170

That's too bad that your lunch was less than relaxing.  Than again, how "relaxing" is any character meal at Disney!?  I hope Emma's upset stomach was short lived.  

The food looks really good at Ariel's Grotto.  Was the price closer to Akershus than CRT?

Of course you had to bring your beer into the nurses office.  You can't waste a perfectly good beer! 

Those photo pass pics with Olivia and Judi are really cute.


----------



## Dugette

TheMaxRebo said:


> When our name was called I got in-line (which was on the stairs)


I thought that was so awkward that the line was on the stairs. I remember commenting, as Izzy tried to pull me around, "Well, who thought of the fabulous idea to make a whole bunch of toddlers wait in line ON A STAIRWAY?!" 



TheMaxRebo said:


> It was also around this time that Emma started spitting up again - so lots more fun (and you will notice later that Judi had to change her shirt, fortunately she had a change with her). So we were dealing with this as they brought the entrees and the princesses started coming by ... so not our finest moment.


 Ugh, sorry you were dealing with that. Good for Judi on being prepared with another shirt, though! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> I will say that we enjoyed our food quite a bit and for a character/princess meal probably some of the best food we have ever had.


We really enjoyed our lunch there too. Good stuff!



TheMaxRebo said:


> I think the photo op with Ariel wasn't as nice as we had at say Cinderella's royal table or Akershus (it was just kinda tucked under the stairs) and definitely not the best friend of Ariel we ever had.


I may be a bit biased on the photo op, because they got some nice photos for us. And we had a different friend of Ariel.







TheMaxRebo said:


> On the way back to meet up with Judi we passed another one of the special 60th Anniversary Photopass cutouts and it had no line so Olivia and I got some done - which I was glad about since she didn't participate in the HM ones.


Got that one. I think we got most of them, but just never noticed the HM one. Cute photos!



TheMaxRebo said:


> We figured we better be safe and go to the nurses office, so off we went.


Wow, scary. Glad that Peter was okay. We visited first aid in Disneyland. And boy do they ever take it seriously when someone bumps their head in the castle (she's fine). I believe she got a nurse/doctor(?) Minnie sticker too.



TheMaxRebo said:


> had to try the cheddar bacon popcorn


Why didn't they have that flavor when we visited?! Our only choices were Dill Pickle or Butter.


----------



## ElenaJane

I am very impressed with the Grotto's lunch offerings!  I like how a hot dog gets to be an Octo-dog...though I didn't see 8 legs.  You should have sent it back. 

Despite illness, injury, you guys persevere!  I am glad there is still more to come!...of fun stuff, I hope there is not more illness or injury of course.


----------



## Li Li

Wow, hectic day! But looks like you made the best of it. And I love that you and Judi got some couple photos, very cute!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

missangelalexis said:


> I'm sorry lunch was so hectic  But I'm glad the food was good, and the princess picture did come out really nice! Nice to see Tiana at the meal!
> 
> Love those PP shots of just you and Olivia, they came out so cute!
> 
> Sorry to hear Peter had a little medical emergency, but glad you were able to take care of it easily.
> 
> Those PP pics of you and Judi are GREAT! You guys are such a fun (and cool ) couple.
> 
> Never seen that little show in CarsLand..very cool.



Overall the lunch was quite good and we enjoyed it despite the drama.  The princesses were pretty good and I did like how they got introduced.  I know a lot of times people complain that the food isn't great at these character meals but we felt it was pretty high quality

Thanks!  I am glad we got a few of those in!  Definitely feel like we got our money's worth with photopass this trip (especially given how much cheaper it is at Disneyland than WDW)

It was scary when it first happened as just not sure how bad it was, but got it taken care of pretty easily and I don't think it really bothered him too much after that 

The little show was pretty neat - something different.  Definitely like how even they have the waitresses at Flo in character, etc. - definitely a pretty immersive land




Imagineer5 said:


> Aw wow - lunch sure was hectic! Poor Emma and you guys.  I hope she felt better after a nap? I love the redwook creek area, were you not able to go in bc of a sleeping emma? it has a really fun ropes area that I enjoyed doing with Aria.  Love the photopass pics!! Poor peter and his finger but glad it was just a little cut and nothing worse.
> 
> I laughed at your soda comment.  I am not a huge soda fan - I drink water and wine  DH however does enjoy soda, but you just made me laugh with your comment.



Lunch was a bit hectic - especially at that point in the trip we were all starting to wear down a bit I think.  Emma was a bit better later, Peter could have used a longer nap though .....

I think it was just with Emma sleeping it was easier to stay out - and to be honest, I didn't mind having a bit of time to sit on a bench and relax while they were off doing the Redwood Creek area.

Yeah, I really just drink water, wine, beer, and coffee so was a little disappointed you could only get soda as they had other drink options at that specific cone (Lemonade, Doc's Wild Grape Tonic) but still, only soda




NJlauren said:


> WOW am i behind!  i think i am all caught up for now.....
> 
> Love the pics of the parade, Looks like a good one overall!
> 
> So happy the princess interactions were pretty good, i love a good meet, it can really add something to a day!
> 
> LOVE the Smee Shirt!
> 
> I am a little bummed that the train will be closed for our visit....
> So happy you most of you got to ride in the front of the monorail!  I remember ridding in the front of the monorail at WDW when i was little, I may see if we can do it in DL, as i really loved that as a kid... and who knows how long they will allow it in DL.
> 
> Strollers moving that far is a little annoying, but at least it all worked out no problem!
> 
> LOVE Emma's outfit on the last park day!  I also love its a small world, and I am very excited to ride it in DL, and look for characters!
> 
> Dole Whip!  YUM!
> 
> UGH!   So sorry about the rough start to DCA, Poor Emma, but i will say the food looked very good at this meal....
> 
> Poor Peter, injurys are never fun, especially at the happiest place on earth... ok the place next to the happiest on earth, but you get the idea...
> 
> I love the PP pics of you and Judi!  So fun, nice to get some kidless pics sometimes!
> 
> And i am allll caught up!



Thank you - I think those were some of my favorite parade pictures I have gotten.  And we really enjoyed the parade - though we haven't seen Festival of Fantasy live yet (it was rained out our last trip to WDW) so if I had seen that one first maybe I wouldn't have been as impressed by this parade.

I definitely thing the quality of character meets impacts your level of satisfaction with a day ... not saying they have to be OMG amazeballs or anything - but if you have 5 very good/great meets vs 5 mediocre ones, definitely impacts your view of the day.  So definitely glad our we generally all good to very good.

I understand why they need to close the train but part of me is still surprised it will be closed as long as it is, just given how synonymous trains are to Walt and to Disneyland.

My understanding is they stopped it in WDW due to a passenger being killed during an accident but since it is really just that one loop and more of an attraction rather than a mode of transportation I would think they would keep it at Disneyland, but you never know.  I was very glad it worked out and Pete was just in his glory!

Definitely like IASW better at Disneyland - the characters are really cute and fun to try and find them all

Yeah, definitely not the best moment for us - I am glad the food was as good as it was though wish it was a more relaxed time to enjoy it!  Oh well, ever trip has a few bumpy moments, right?

Yeah, - and I did kinda feel bad pushing the stroller with this kid just screaming his head out (and of course had just gotten a beer) - I am sure I got some not so nice looks but wasn't really anything we could do.  

I am glad Judi and I got some pictures of just us - and looking back it is kinda nice that we got that one set with just Peter and then I got those others with just Olivia.


----------



## afwdwfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> but first we had to make the long, arduous journey to California Adventure by ... well, just simply walking across the esplanade:


It's such a long walk.  If only they could have made the entrances closer to each other.



TheMaxRebo said:


> It was also around this time that Emma started spitting up again - so lots more fun (and you will notice later that Judi had to change her shirt, fortunately she had a change with her). So we were dealing with this as they brought the entrees and the princesses started coming by ... so not our finest moment.


Oh no... I'm so sorry that put a damper on the meal. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> The princesses also started to come by - which also was a bit awkward with having to deal with Emma and all the mess that way - so we just kept Peter and Olivia out the other side for photos. Interaction was pretty good but obviously not the best example with the other issues going on:


Well, at least the older kids got to enjoy the princesses.  It really is too bad that the timing of the princesses coming by worked against you so poorly.  I can actually kind of relate to this from our last trip...



TheMaxRebo said:


> The food was definitely above average for a character meal and the setting was nice. The announcement for the princesses was a nice touch too. I think the photo op with Ariel wasn't as nice as we had at say Cinderella's royal table or Akershus (it was just kinda tucked under the stairs) and definitely not the best friend of Ariel we ever had. But I would definitely do it again, largely based on the food.


I'd agree.  I remember walking in and I thought it just looked very cheesy.  The Ariel M&G area just seemed kind of "meh" and I guess I'd say I wouldn't expect the kind of meal I had from a restaurant that looks like this one.  But the food was great and the characters were pretty good.  We had some good interactions with the princesses there, although I'd say we had a similar experience with Ariel.  It was more a "love and shove" type M&G with her and there wasn't even anybody in line behind us as we were coming down the stairs. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Finally realizing we are inside a wofl's mouth and worries about what this means:


I thought it was a grizzly bear? 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Before we knew it Peter was screaming to high-heaven. We thought he was just being cranky but then we realized his finger had gotten caught in one of the stroller wheels or something down below the seat - to the point that it actually had a cut and he was just consolable. We figured we better be safe and go to the nurses office, so off we went.


Oh no... I'm sorry this happened, but glad everything was ok.  I was afraid it was going to be something worse.  Our kids tend to like to kick the wheels and I've run DD's foot before and it basically yanked her out of the stroller.  I'm terrified that somebody's going to get a broken ankle or something worse. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> very un-cool married couple trying to act cool:


  It's like a switch flips once you have kids... you go from cool to totally lame.  And there isn't a thing you can do to stop it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ljcrochet said:


> Looks like you had a great trip!  I'm trying to decide on where we want to eat when we go to disneyland this spring.  I think it is almost my ADR window.  We deiced there will be no more snow so I think DH is looking at plane tickets.  Girls still have no clue



Thank you!  Overall we definitely did have a great trip, though the temperature and crowd levels were both higher than I was expecting and, looking back, I wish we had more days in the parks ... but just another reason to go back!

There are a lot of good food options - I think we hit a few good ones but definitely not all of them (really would have liked to fit in Napa Rose, but just didn't work out).  That is great you are keeping it a surprise from your girls!




annie170 said:


> That's too bad that your lunch was less than relaxing.  Than again, how "relaxing" is any character meal at Disney!?  I hope Emma's upset stomach was short lived.
> 
> The food looks really good at Ariel's Grotto.  Was the price closer to Akershus than CRT?
> 
> Of course you had to bring your beer into the nurses office.  You can't waste a perfectly good beer!
> 
> Those photo pass pics with Olivia and Judi are really cute.



Definitely not as relaxing as we would have like Annie, but at least the food was good.  That is a good point that all/most character meals can be less than relaxing, but this added stress level just was tough.  I think we were starting to wear down a bit too by this point in the trip.  Emma napped a lot after lunch and that definitely helped her ... I wish Peter napped as much 

The food was really good, some of the best we have had at a character meal and everything was plated like a higher-end restaurant which was nice.   I just looked up prices to compare (these are all lunches, so what we did):

Akerushus:        Adult: $41.53-$50.05;    Child: $25.55-$28.75
CRT:                 Adult: $58.04-$63.88;    Child: $35.89-$39.45
Ariel's Grotto:   Adult: $41.99;                 Child: $21.99
So actually, if anything, cheaper than Akershsus

yeah, that is what I was thinking with the beer - I can't just throw this out!  Though I am sure I got some not-so-nice looks from people as I had the beer and pushed the stroller with the screaming child in it ... but obviously extenuating circumstances!

Thank you!  I am glad we made time for some good photopass sessions and felt like at Disneyland, at least at the outside location set-up places they were consistently good about getting a good variety of poses


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dugette said:


> I thought that was so awkward that the line was on the stairs. I remember commenting, as Izzy tried to pull me around, "Well, who thought of the fabulous idea to make a whole bunch of toddlers wait in line ON A STAIRWAY?!"
> 
> Ugh, sorry you were dealing with that. Good for Judi on being prepared with another shirt, though!
> 
> We really enjoyed our lunch there too. Good stuff!
> 
> I may be a bit biased on the photo op, because they got some nice photos for us. And we had a different friend of Ariel.



That's a good point about the stairs - especially knowing Ariel is down there and I bet they can't wait to get to meet her, etc. 

yeah, Judi was good with one back-up shirt ... unfortunately she would wind up needing 2 

Glad you enjoyed your lunch there as well!  And that is a really sweet photo with Izzy!  I think we were probably just ready to be sat and stuff and rushed a bit - and definitely wasn't the best "friend" of Ariel either.  Looking back, I wish we got more pictures with just the girls too - but obviously we weren't operating with the most clear of heads



Dugette said:


> Got that one. I think we got most of them, but just never noticed the HM one. Cute photos!
> 
> Wow, scary. Glad that Peter was okay. We visited first aid in Disneyland. And boy do they ever take it seriously when someone bumps their head in the castle (she's fine). I believe she got a nurse/doctor(?) Minnie sticker too.
> 
> Why didn't they have that flavor when we visited?! Our only choices were Dill Pickle or Butter.



I think the HM one was more towards the Splash Mountain side - wasn't super obvious if you didn't look for it/didn't notice it

Oh wow!  Glad Izzy was fine but I am sure that was scary.  We definitely had to fill out forms and stuff but nothing too crazy.  I bet with head injuries they get worried about concussions and stuff like that 

Oh that's a bummer!  I did notice they change the flavors a bit but, yeah, those aren't the most fun flavors you had the option of


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ElenaJane said:


> I am very impressed with the Grotto's lunch offerings!  I like how a hot dog gets to be an Octo-dog...though I didn't see 8 legs.  You should have sent it back.
> 
> Despite illness, injury, you guys persevere!  I am glad there is still more to come!...of fun stuff, I hope there is not more illness or injury of course.



I was hopeful for the food at Ariel's Grotto just looking at the menu and was definitely impressed with it when we had it.  Just everything had a bit more attention to detail or just at a slightly higher level than at most character meals (though I too had noticed the Octo-dog didn't have 8 legs )

Yeah, we tried our best - the fact that Emma eventually napped so well helped quite a bit.  Definitely more fun to come although dinner was a bit challenged as well 




Li Li said:


> Wow, hectic day! But looks like you made the best of it. And I love that you and Judi got some couple photos, very cute!



We tried - I think looking back we probably had too much planned for this last afternoon and we were all a bit run down (but with Halloween parties 2 off the 3 park days we had we were a bit limited) ... and the high temperatures (still int he 90s) didn't help.  I am glad Judi and I got those pictures!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

afwdwfan said:


> It's such a long walk.  If only they could have made the entrances closer to each other.
> 
> Oh no... I'm so sorry that put a damper on the meal.
> 
> Well, at least the older kids got to enjoy the princesses.  It really is too bad that the timing of the princesses coming by worked against you so poorly.  I can actually kind of relate to this from our last trip...
> 
> I'd agree.  I remember walking in and I thought it just looked very cheesy.  The Ariel M&G area just seemed kind of "meh" and I guess I'd say I wouldn't expect the kind of meal I had from a restaurant that looks like this one.  But the food was great and the characters were pretty good.  We had some good interactions with the princesses there, although I'd say we had a similar experience with Ariel.  It was more a "love and shove" type M&G with her and there wasn't even anybody in line behind us as we were coming down the stairs.



Yeah, it would be nice if the parks were closer together, you know, like at Walt Disney World 

'Damper' is definitely a good word for it - just made it hard to relax and Emma was just not a happy camper.  The older kids cooperated for the most part so that helped.

Sounds like we have very similar views of Ariel's grotto - food was definitely the highlight and good (but not amazing) characters experience.  I think just compared to the set up even that they have for Belle at Akershus I wasn't impressed with where they had Ariel.  Oh well - the kids were still happy and that, plus above average food, is a win in my book



afwdwfan said:


> I thought it was a grizzly bear?
> 
> Oh no... I'm sorry this happened, but glad everything was ok.  I was afraid it was going to be something worse.  Our kids tend to like to kick the wheels and I've run DD's foot before and it basically yanked her out of the stroller.  I'm terrified that somebody's going to get a broken ankle or something worse.
> 
> It's like a switch flips once you have kids... you go from cool to totally lame.  And there isn't a thing you can do to stop it.



You are probably right that it is a grizzly bear (I mean it is called grizzly peak) - but the snout seems so long and just looks more like a wolf to me .... though, to be fair, most of my 1-on-1 time has been with east coast bears so perhaps west coast bears have longer snouts 

oh wow!  yeah, that is definitely scary when they get their foot gets caught!  It was scary with Peter just because we weren't sure how bad it was (was it broken?) but turned out not so bad.  he was just really screaming so we got pretty scared.

Well, not sure if I ever was "cool" so I am just trying to own the "uncool dad" that I will inevitably be.  I mean, if you can embarrass your kids, why bother having them?


----------



## Leshaface

Haven't gotten through all the updates yet but wanted to reply to some now just in case something happens on the iPad but so far it appears to be quoting okay!



TheMaxRebo said:


> On the way we did pass this guy, but the kids had no interest in meeting him so this was as close as we got:



Yep DS got freaked out by him as well, but his character is perfect! DH was completely intrigued by him. He actually did two meets with him!



TheMaxRebo said:


> While that happened I picked up a snack in a nifty bucket:



I literally sent a text to DH this morning using the popcorn emoji and saying I was craving Disney's and that he was obligated to take me to get some since I'm pregnant. I may get my way soon 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Judi apparently is much more proficient as using the GoPro as she got great video of this ride:



Good job Judi! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> While we were doing on it we ran into Alicia and family again! The kids had fun playing together on the fire engine:



Yep can't get away from us.



TheMaxRebo said:


> At one point in the queue you can bank on one of the doors and a clot opens in it and you can hear someone talking, asking you for the password, etc. Which is cool ... but it led the kids to just bang on every other door on the rest of the queue.



I think this queue is phenomenal. We rarely go through it (actually, never go on this ride!) but when the wait is short,  I don't mind waiting in that queue.



TheMaxRebo said:


> And here you can get a sense of where this is and how crowded it was:



Ugh yes, that area is always crowded. Don't even think about going through there at night!



TheMaxRebo said:


> I think at this point she had already gotten mad at me because I kept calling her "the Mayor" as she would wave to every single boat that would come down the river and generally get waves back. Of course the fact this ticked her off led me to say it even more, but hey if you can't tease your kids who can you tease?



 



TheMaxRebo said:


>



Wow those are cool! You took it home right?



TheMaxRebo said:


> I got the Signature New Orleans Gumbo, which admittedly doesn't look like much but it was really tasty



DH loves this! I never got a chance to try it



TheMaxRebo said:


> I know the monte cristo sandwich is really popular here but I decided to get the Halloween special which was the Cajun-rubbed bone in pork chop (served with goat-cheese mashed potatoes, sauteed spinach, and smoked tomato pepper jam). O.M.G. - this was so good ... honestly, probably the best thing I ate all trip.



You're so lucky you said it was the best meal you had there. Cause that Monte Cristo is everything!



TheMaxRebo said:


> To pick up some Mickey shaped Beignets -



Good thinking!



TheMaxRebo said:


> but I actually preferred this version as there was more interactive elements and just a bit more fun.



Totally agree.



TheMaxRebo said:


>



Good shot



TheMaxRebo said:


> BTW - I love in the middle gif above that woman two seats up facing backwards to take a picture/video of her kid, but then freaking out once it starts going fast



That's perfect!!


----------



## Leshaface

TheMaxRebo said:


> Now, I can't go all the way there, be that close to a Disney park and not go - so I am taking a day to head up to visit _*Hong Kong Disneyland*_.



Woah so awesome!



TheMaxRebo said:


> Coming up is the 3rd annual *Hershey DISmeet* for GKTW and we plan to attend again. These have been pretty fun in the past and this year they are adding an unofficial event at Troegs Brewery so even better!



Will you be making another beer basket this year??



TheMaxRebo said:


> *Disney World* for the DISunplugged 10th anniversary events



That will be fun. It's sad that we actually have the time to go to WDW during the Summer, but the heat it just too much for us. I wish we could handle it better but we suck 



TheMaxRebo said:


> And since we are going to plan out stops along the way, why not do it around breweries?!?!?!







TheMaxRebo said:


> Overall the trip will be about 49 hours of driving (plus rest stops) but I think will be a lot of fun and only one day do we have planned more than 8 hours of driving:



This sounds like an AMAZING time! Looking forward to this TR.



TheMaxRebo said:


> The parade is called the Soundsational parade



Great parade, but I've seen it waaaay too much now.



TheMaxRebo said:


>



Love this! You guys should check out Hot Topic too for Disney shirts, they have a good assortment.



TheMaxRebo said:


> The last section was for Mary Poppins - and how neat is that not only does Mary Poppins have a section in a parade, but it actually is the big finale?!?!?



This is definitely my favorite part of the parade.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Up in one of the windows were a couple of little animatronics of Figaro and a bird:



Cute!



TheMaxRebo said:


> For those unaware, the telegraph plays on a loop the opening speech for Disneyland that Walt gave:



Isn't that the best hidden secret? 



TheMaxRebo said:


> and one downside was we never saw the Dinosaur section)



Aw man, primeval world is the best part!



TheMaxRebo said:


> CM if it was possible to ride in the front car and they said we could! (we had to wait one more train, but no biggy)



Score! Haven't done this since I was a little girl. Every time we get in line for the monorail the wait is always way too long so don't even consider waiting some more.



TheMaxRebo said:


> No pictures from the actual ride - but it was really cool - very impressive the technology and just everything that is going on - very immersive! It is very herky-jerky - so probably not the best for anyone who has a bad back or is pregnant.



 Funny, maybe mean (?) story about Indy. DH's entire family and I had gone to DL one year and they took his grandma who had been diagnosed with dementia (and was in her mid 80's) at this point. Well DH's mom was like, "she'll be fine to go on this!" even though we suggested not to do this. My SIL was the 'driver' and at the end of the ride, his grandma said, "wow Anna is a great driver getting us through all that!" 



TheMaxRebo said:


> I had Emma strapped to my back at this point (in a carrier, not using duct tape or something)



Now that would have made for a fun update!



TheMaxRebo said:


> Paint the Night



Still need to see this but have been hearing great things about it!



TheMaxRebo said:


> so yeah, she was out - and stayed that way through out the fireworks.



She's a pro at sleeping upright!



TheMaxRebo said:


> We went right to haunted Mansion as it had the Nightmare Before Christmas Overlay



Obviously my absolute FAVORITE ride during Fall/Winter! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> So I got pretty terrible pictures on this - but the ride is awesome! Soooooo much better than the version at WDW. It has this very long scene at the beginning going through the caves and just everything look great! I know the version at WDW got put up quickly in response to guest complaints that there wasn't a Pirates there - so this comparison definitely shows the difference that comes form Imagineers having the time and money they need.



I'm literally the only one in all of the DIS (well and Dan) that prefer WDW's. I think it's just way too long, but you're right about the theming better better at DLR. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Also, props to her dad calmly holding onto both her and a water:



Aw you know she got soaked.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Soooooo I know the addition of these characters was a bit of a controversy among the Disneyland loyalists but I have to say it was done in such a tasteful way and they really fit into the scenes they are in and are stylized versions of the characters. I really liked it and am glad we got to experience it.



Totally agree! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> We then met up with Alicia and her family and I guess we figured we had enough pictures so no photographic evidence of this meet. But it was good to see them again and say goodbye - we also wanted to say Happy Birthday to her son and give them a little something for the son-to-arrive new member of their family.



I was going to post this at the beginning on my reply until I read this. I don't think Calvin will be giving up Dumbo anytime soon to his baby brother. Every night at bedtime he requests for 'dumbo music" to be on. So he falls asleep to it every night now. So thanks again for the new baby's gift, but not sure if he'll be seeing it for a while! 



TheMaxRebo said:


>



Good job Peter!



TheMaxRebo said:


> Dole Whip Floats



I finally had my first float this trip! I usually only stick with the dole whip but oh man was it refreshing!


----------



## khertz

Oh man, poor Emma! And y'all for having to keep doing clean up duty, during a character meal no less! Our first trip with DD, I deal with soooooo much spit up, so luckily I was smart enough to remember to bring an extra t-shirt for me at the bottom of the stroller. I needed it more than once!

The food at the Grotto looks great, especially for a character meal! The kids lunches are so cute, and the desserts look delicious too.

Love the cutout pics with Olivia, and you & Judi in Cars Land.


----------



## hokieinpa

Well, you certainly had a full afternoon!

I really like the idea of Ariel's Grotto. Those crowns sound like a fun activity and I love that every princess is announced. And the food sounds really good - better than the offerings at many character meals. The kids meals do look really good - not your normal chicken nuggets and fries!

I'm so sorry Emma (any by extension the entire family) had a difficult time at lunch. We dealt with a round of tummy issues on this past trip and it's no fun when you're in a crowded theme park. It seems like a nap made her feel better!

Very fun photos throughout the afternoon - you and Olivia in the wolf's mouth and you and Judi in CarsLand! 

Poor Peter! That sounds really painful. Glad some stickers and a nap made it better!


----------



## Leshaface

TheMaxRebo said:


> It was also around this time that Emma started spitting up again - so lots more fun (and you will notice later that Judi had to change her shirt, fortunately she had a change with her). So we were dealing with this as they brought the entrees and the princesses started coming by ... so not our finest moment.



Oh no! Did you guys ever figure out what was wrong? Think it was the heat?



TheMaxRebo said:


> Peter got the: Whozits and Whatzits Fries and Nuggetz





TheMaxRebo said:


> Ursula’s Octo-Dog



Love these names.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Judi got the fish of the day which was a macadamia crusted mahi with a fruit salsa. This was cooked quite well and she was happy with it (though probably unable to enjoy it as much as she would have liked). I went for the Lobster Tail Salad (Mixed Greens, Hickory-smoked Bacon, Avocado, Tomato, Quail Egg, and your choice of Point Reyes Blue Cheese Dressing of House Vinaigrette) - this was really a good salad and nice that it came with the lobster tail full rather than just bits of Lobster:



Wow, the dishes have really changed in 8 years since I've been! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> But I would definitely do it again, largely based on the food.



id love to give this place another try one day, but not sure how that will look with Calvin who has no idea about princesses??



TheMaxRebo said:


> Normal/haven't realized yet we are in a wolf's mouth:



Haven't seen this one yet, love it!



TheMaxRebo said:


> But neither Peter nor Olivia wanted to do that so we had Peter sit in front of Emma on one of the seats. This was, um, not a great idea.



Oh no...



TheMaxRebo said:


> Before we knew it Peter was screaming to high-heaven. We thought he was just being cranky but then we realized his finger had gotten caught in one of the stroller wheels or something down below the seat - to the point that it actually had a cut and he was just consolable. We figured we better be safe and go to the nurses office, so off we went.



At first I though Emma had thrown up on him! But ouch, poor guy! Glad that first aid was able to help! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> very un-cool married couple trying to act cool:



I think you guys are pretty rad! Does anyone say that anymore? Maybe I'm the uncool one..


----------



## Shimmyb812

Following along, and loving your TR! It has ben many years since our only trip to Disneyland, but would love to go again!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Leshaface said:


> Haven't gotten through all the updates yet but wanted to reply to some now just in case something happens on the iPad but so far it appears to be quoting okay!
> 
> Yep DS got freaked out by him as well, but his character is perfect! DH was completely intrigued by him. He actually did two meets with him!
> 
> I literally sent a text to DH this morning using the popcorn emoji and saying I was craving Disney's and that he was obligated to take me to get some since I'm pregnant. I may get my way soon
> 
> Good job Judi!
> 
> Yep can't get away from us.



I can see your DH and Frollo having some fun interactions

Hope you got your popcorn!

Well, it is a Small World after all 



Leshaface said:


> I think this queue is phenomenal. We rarely go through it (actually, never go on this ride!) but when the wait is short,  I don't mind waiting in that queue.
> 
> Ugh yes, that area is always crowded. Don't even think about going through there at night!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow those are cool! You took it home right?
> 
> DH loves this! I never got a chance to try it



Roger Rabbit did have a neat queue - though I think the fact the kids didn't know what Roger Rabbit is and stuff they were more confused than anything

New Orleans Square is really cool - but it is awful narrow so I can see it getting crowded.  That whole area seemed to attract crowds even out near the water in front of Pirates and stuff

We did take home the glow cube/diamonds!



Leshaface said:


> You're so lucky you said it was the best meal you had there. Cause that Monte Cristo is everything!
> 
> Good thinking!
> 
> Totally agree.
> 
> Good shot
> 
> That's perfect!!



I was definitely going back and forth wheater to get the monte cristo or not but the pork chop was just calling me - but I agree with what you said, in that I am super glad I liked it ... would have been major bummer if it wasn't any good!

We are fans of beignets (have tried making them at home a few times) so knew I wanted to try the mickey shaped ones!




Leshaface said:


> Woah so awesome!
> 
> Will you be making another beer basket this year??
> 
> That will be fun. It's sad that we actually have the time to go to WDW during the Summer, but the heat it just too much for us. I wish we could handle it better but we suck
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds like an AMAZING time! Looking forward to this TR.



Definitely excited to get to Hong Kong Disneyland - and have my flights booked and will have time before the conference starts so (fingers crossed) it should work out.

So far I have a basket full of 60th anniversary stuff I got while at Disneyland to auction off.  I likely will put together another beer basket too.  I got a bunch of glasses from Brooklyn Brewery so might go with a Brooklyn or at least New York theme this year.

I typically don't do well with heat but we survived August 2 years ago so I am hopeful.  Also, we wound up getting 7-day hoppers so we can do shorter days, etc. and really try to avoid the afternoon heat as much as possible

Very excited for the road trip and hope to do a TR for that as well ... at the pace of this TR that 2.5 week long one will be like 253 updates long 



Leshaface said:


> Great parade, but I've seen it waaaay too much now.
> 
> Love this! You guys should check out Hot Topic too for Disney shirts, they have a good assortment.
> 
> This is definitely my favorite part of the parade.
> 
> Cute!
> 
> Isn't that the best hidden secret?
> 
> Aw man, primeval world is the best part!
> 
> Score! Haven't done this since I was a little girl. Every time we get in line for the monorail the wait is always way too long so don't even consider waiting some more.



Maybe we liked the parade so much because it was new/different - but definitely enjoyed it more than I was expecting.

Definitely bummed we didn't see the Primeval World - one of the regrets I have from the trip ... oh well, reason to go back (in like 5 years or whenever they re-open the train)

We only had to wait like one extra monorail to get up front so I was happy about that



Leshaface said:


> Funny, maybe mean (?) story about Indy. DH's entire family and I had gone to DL one year and they took his grandma who had been diagnosed with dementia (and was in her mid 80's) at this point. Well DH's mom was like, "she'll be fine to go on this!" even though we suggested not to do this. My SIL was the 'driver' and at the end of the ride, his grandma said, "wow Anna is a great driver getting us through all that!"
> 
> Now that would have made for a fun update!
> 
> Still need to see this but have been hearing great things about it!
> 
> She's a pro at sleeping upright!



That is a great story!  

Oh wow, surprised you haven't seen Paint the Night yet - it is really amazing and definitely worth camping out a bit for.  Definitely encourage it!




Leshaface said:


> Obviously my absolute FAVORITE ride during Fall/Winter!
> 
> I'm literally the only one in all of the DIS (well and Dan) that prefer WDW's. I think it's just way too long, but you're right about the theming better better at DLR.
> 
> Aw you know she got soaked.
> 
> Totally agree!
> 
> I was going to post this at the beginning on my reply until I read this. I don't think Calvin will be giving up Dumbo anytime soon to his baby brother. Every night at bedtime he requests for 'dumbo music" to be on. So he falls asleep to it every night now. So thanks again for the new baby's gift, but not sure if he'll be seeing it for a while!



The nightmare before christmas overlay was just phenomenal - so much more and better than I expected!

Maybe it again is that it was new different that we liked the DLR version of Pirates better.  I guess I could see that first part get a bit boring after multiple trips.

aw, well glad that Calvin likes the Dumbo at least!



Leshaface said:


> Good job Peter!
> 
> I finally had my first float this trip! I usually only stick with the dole whip but oh man was it refreshing!



We pleasantly surprised how well Peter did with the pictures ... following directions isn't typically his strong suit 

The floats are my favorite!  Usually get twist in the pineapple juice


----------



## TheMaxRebo

khertz said:


> Oh man, poor Emma! And y'all for having to keep doing clean up duty, during a character meal no less! Our first trip with DD, I deal with soooooo much spit up, so luckily I was smart enough to remember to bring an extra t-shirt for me at the bottom of the stroller. I needed it more than once!
> 
> The food at the Grotto looks great, especially for a character meal! The kids lunches are so cute, and the desserts look delicious too.
> 
> Love the cutout pics with Olivia, and you & Judi in Cars Land.



Yeah, definitely felt bad - but she would seem fine in between spitting up.  Made the character part of the meal a little awkward but we survived

Very happy with the food at the Grotto - just felt like more care that typical for character meals was put into the food.

Thanks!




hokieinpa said:


> Well, you certainly had a full afternoon!
> 
> I really like the idea of Ariel's Grotto. Those crowns sound like a fun activity and I love that every princess is announced. And the food sounds really good - better than the offerings at many character meals. The kids meals do look really good - not your normal chicken nuggets and fries!
> 
> I'm so sorry Emma (any by extension the entire family) had a difficult time at lunch. We dealt with a round of tummy issues on this past trip and it's no fun when you're in a crowded theme park. It seems like a nap made her feel better!
> 
> Very fun photos throughout the afternoon - you and Olivia in the wolf's mouth and you and Judi in CarsLand!
> 
> Poor Peter! That sounds really painful. Glad some stickers and a nap made it better!



Yes!  definitely a full afternoon and in hindsight probably too full for being our last day - I think we were all getting a bit worn out.

I was quite happy with Ariel's Grotto all the way around - I guess the setting wasn't as nice or fancy as Akershus or CRT, but food was really good and presentation was nice

Yeah, exactly right that just not fun when in the themepark and you have limited time and want to get things done but aren't sure how serious things are, etc.  We survived but wasn't our finest moment

Thank you!  I think we got some good pictures out of it!

He bounced back pretty quick but was a scary moment


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Leshaface said:


> Oh no! Did you guys ever figure out what was wrong? Think it was the heat?
> 
> Love these names.
> 
> Wow, the dishes have really changed in 8 years since I've been!
> 
> id love to give this place another try one day, but not sure how that will look with Calvin who has no idea about princesses??
> 
> Haven't seen this one yet, love it!
> 
> Oh no...
> 
> At first I though Emma had thrown up on him! But ouch, poor guy! Glad that first aid was able to help!
> 
> I think you guys are pretty rad! Does anyone say that anymore? Maybe I'm the uncool one..



It was the heat and just everything at that point - we had 3 pretty full days and didn't get as many breaks as we hoped so I think she was just worn out.

The food was really good at Ariel's - maybe worth another try at some point.  I am sure Calvin would get along with the princesses juuuuuuust fine 

Yeah, thrown up on would have been bad enough.  I am still not entirely sure how he got his finger wedged where it did, but no fun - especially as we didn't know how bad it was.

I think people still totally say Rad!  and I think you're righteous!  




Shimmyb812 said:


> Following along, and loving your TR! It has ben many years since our only trip to Disneyland, but would love to go again!



  Thanks for following along and posting!  We just got back and I'd already love to go again!  (though ideally with lower crowds)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 45 - Disneyland - Part 26*
*October 18th*
*It's not you, it's me ... well, it might be some of you too*​
We then headed towards our dinner location - for which we got the World of Color Dining Package.  We were headed here:





We were a little early so we caught some of the parade that was going past while we waited:














We then went to check in and while our table was getting ready one of the cast members opened the side door and let Olivia watch the rest of the parade from there - I thought it was a nice touch and not something she had to do, so it was appreciated

I love the history of this building - or at least the real version that this was modeled after.  For those that don't know, Snow White and the 7 Dwarfs premiered at the Carthay Circle Theater - so they have a lot of really neat photos around:








So I am going to preface this dining review as being a bit incomplete.  Peter woke up very cranky so I was dealing with him and Emma still wasn't 100% and spit up one last time.  So what I was hoping would be our one "fancy" meal of the trip turned out not the way I envisions.

We did start off with a nice bottle of wine, the rose from John Lassater's Winery which is one of our favorites of his:





This was the adult menu:





For starters, Olivia had choice of either Roasted Tomato Soup or ceaser salad.  We had her get the soup so Peter might eat it since he was off-and-on asleep and in a mood when he was awake so didn't want to order anything.  I tried it and it was pretty darn good!





I opted to start with the Red Pumpkin and Thai Chili Broth accented with Lemongrass (and with Roasted Chicken, Tuscan Kale, and Haricot Vert) ... OMG this was soooooo spicy I couldn't even finish it.  I can handle a bit of heat but this was just nuts!  The flavors were pretty good but I just couldn't get past the heat!





Judi got the salad which I guess we never got a picture of (I said this wouldn't be the best dining review *sigh*)

Olivia ordered the Soba Noodle Bowl ( with Beef, Snow Peas, and Broccoli).  I think this wasn't what she was expecting - she did pretty good eating a bit of it and I tried it and it was good - just threw her off.





I again opted for the pork chop - this was described as Thick-Cut Pork Chop (California Mushroom Chili, Onion Fondue with Fresh Cherries).  This was definitely solid - but I much preferred the one I had a Blue Bayou:





Judi, I believe, got the Trofie Pasta with Smoked Chicken (Roasted Roots, Idiazabal Cheese, Truffle Butter).  She enjoyed this quite a bit, if falling short of being amazing.





(Sorry for the picture quality - the lightening in the restaurant wasn't the best and we probably weren't at our best)

Here is Olivia entertaining herself by coloring, and you can see a bit of the restaurant:





And here she is with our waiter who was explaining to her how her dessert worked.  Our waiter was quite good and patient with us.  For her dessert she got the Green Apple Caramel Parfait Push Pops (Green Apple and Lemon Raspberry Sorbets layered with Caramel).  This was really good, if a bit messy at times:





For dessert Judi and I split two of the options.  The Dark Chocolate Mouse Bar and the Tahitian Vanilla Creme Brulee Tart.  Both of these were very good - probably the highlight of my meal at least:










I also ordered to have as a bit of a surprise treat for Judi the special 60th Anniversary Truffles - though we wound up having them later.  They were quite good - though not sure if they were worth the price tag.





Overall, it was a bit of a letdown experience for a meal I had high hopes for.  Nothing was bad (well, my soup was too spicy for me) and it certainly was at least partially because we were a bit off at this point.  Oh well, they can't all be winners

Coming up next, some good times and then WOC!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 46 - Disneyland - Part 27*
*October 18th*
*Pictures with Walt - and a ride with Mater*​
After dinner Judi wanted to look for a new shirt as even her replacement shirt wasn't fully clean at this point.  Plus it was a tank top and she wanted to have something on her shoulders as it headed towards nighttime.  she didn't fine anything (or at least not anything she wanted to spend the money required on) though Olivia apparently enjoyed shopping:





We then saw another photpoass location that I knew I wanted to hit up.  Peter was still not fully awake so this round was just Judi, Olivia, and myself.  (you can see that Judi is wearing my back-up t-shirt so she at least has some sort of sleve):










And we were instructed to do funny poses for some reason:





After this we went back to Cars Land so Peter could get on Mater's Junk Yard Jamboree.  We had a rider swap card but I think only one side was functioning properly so it still took a little bit of time





You can see Peter showing off his bandaged finger - he was definitely in a better mood now:





it's definitely a cute ride and a fun time - we all had a good time.  Not sure if it was worth the wait times that it typically had, but I am glad we did it.

Coming up next - we finally see World of Color!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 47 - Disneyland - Part 28*
*October 18th*
*World of Color - and all the related Disney Feels*​
Once done in Carsland we swung by and picked up FPs for Soarin' and then headed to the World of Color area to find where we were to go with our dining package certificate.   We found it fairly easily and it was in a good spot form a central locaiton but even though we were there ~45mins early we were towards the back and by the time the show started it was pretty darn crammed full of people.  Was hoping we would have done a little better given we had the dining package, but oh well.

since he didn't have much at dinner Peter was craving some snacks so we went to get some from one of the vendors that came by the area, similar to how vendors go through the stands at baseball games.  And we picked up some popcorn and cotton candy:





Before the show starts they do this game where you have to follow the patterns on the fun wheel and whoever does the best/fasted gets to control the colors on the funwheel from their phone.  It was a fun distraction while we waited (though we didn't win):





Then the show started and it was just full of Disney feels.  My understand from reading reviews of this show vs the prior version is that this has less of a story line/less flow - but I thought it was great how they went through the history, and a lot with Walt and Mickey Mouse and then moved to the new stuff with Frozen and Star Wars.  Plus, who doesn't love Neil Patrick Harris? 















Still pictures don't really do it justice, but hopefully these gifs help a little bit:
























It really is a great show - and has me really looking forward to River of Lights at Animal Kingdom!   Hopefully the seating situation there is a bit better than here as that whole process and that you have to stand the whole time is the only negative.

After this we followed the mob of people slowly back to the main part of the park and headed to ride Soarin'.  On the way we could actually see the fireworks going on at Disneyland Park:





Soarin' was, of course, great - and so much better with the digital projections they have here in California ... really excited for the new version which should be open when we go to WDW in July!








I rode first with Olivia and then Judi took Olivia agian using rider swap.  While they were gone I took Peter to the nearby quick service location, Smokejumpers Grill, as he was hungry since he didn't really dinner.  The setting was neat and they had good beer options but the food choices were fairly plain, especially for the kids, so he just had a burger.  It was fine - nothing wrong, but not phenomenal either.  Though, late night like that, the fries were tasting pretty good:









And with that we headed out of the park for the last time and back to our hotel.  But we weren't totally done with the Disney fun as we still had a breakfast planned for the morning!

TTFN


----------



## khertz

Yeesh, sorry you had another rough meal! Although it sounds like the food was good aside from that spicy soup, even if the circumstances weren't great. 

Love Cars Land at night! It's beautiful all lit up with the neon lights. The pic of the kids on Mater's is so cute!!

Oh my gosh...all the Disney feels of WoC!!! I just can't wait to go back and see that show! It's my favorite part of visiting Disneyland.  Pictures, videos, all of it...still can't do that amazing show justice!


----------



## NJlauren

Poor Peter, happy to see he started to feel better, but it is rough when he is just having a hard day, which i am sure in his mind is the worst ever!

I am excited to check out Sorian in DL, and a bunch of other rides you mentioned!  I need to reread and check out some of your food options as I am trying to narrow down my ADRs!

Did you think the WoC package was worth it?  I am debating what to do, i am leaning against it... but if someone told me i have to have it i think i would do it.


----------



## missangelalexis

I'm sorry this meal wasn't out of this world for you guys  I don't blame you for having high expectations for it!

Glad Peter cheered up though, and finally got to ride Mater's Junkyard Jamboree! And that picture of him with his snacks at WOC is awesome!!

I'm so glad you enjoyed WOC! Stinks that the viewing area was so crammed though.

Boo to saying goodbye to the parks  Can't wait to hear about breakfast!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

khertz said:


> Yeesh, sorry you had another rough meal! Although it sounds like the food was good aside from that spicy soup, even if the circumstances weren't great.
> 
> Love Cars Land at night! It's beautiful all lit up with the neon lights. The pic of the kids on Mater's is so cute!!
> 
> Oh my gosh...all the Disney feels of WoC!!! I just can't wait to go back and see that show! It's my favorite part of visiting Disneyland.  Pictures, videos, all of it...still can't do that amazing show justice!



THe food was definitely pretty good - I think I was just expecting even better.  It was nice that the options were a little different though, especially with the kids meals.  Wine was good 

Cars Land at night is really cool!

Gotta admit that between the two I liked Pain the Night better - but WOC is really great, especially the parts with Walt




NJlauren said:


> Poor Peter, happy to see he started to feel better, but it is rough when he is just having a hard day, which i am sure in his mind is the worst ever!
> 
> I am excited to check out Sorian in DL, and a bunch of other rides you mentioned!  I need to reread and check out some of your food options as I am trying to narrow down my ADRs!
> 
> Did you think the WoC package was worth it?  I am debating what to do, i am leaning against it... but if someone told me i have to have it i think i would do it.



Peter was definitely better by the evening which was great.  Once he got done with a good nap and over being cranky he was good to go

Lot's of good food options and also I found their counter service options to be better for the most part than WDW so hard to fit it all in!

I don't know if the WoC dining package is truly necessary.  With the kids we figured it would be helpful and I think price wise if you were thinking of eating at one of the participating restaurants anyway you might as well do it ... but I wouldn't eat there just to get the dining package if you otherwise wouldn't 




missangelalexis said:


> I'm sorry this meal wasn't out of this world for you guys  I don't blame you for having high expectations for it!
> 
> Glad Peter cheered up though, and finally got to ride Mater's Junkyard Jamboree! And that picture of him with his snacks at WOC is awesome!!
> 
> I'm so glad you enjoyed WOC! Stinks that the viewing area was so crammed though.
> 
> Boo to saying goodbye to the parks  Can't wait to hear about breakfast!



It wasn't bad by any means - just not a high point for our trip.  I have to say too that it was pretty fancy inside and a number of people dining there were dressed up a bit so I think that made it a little less comfortable for us as well.  Juts made it even harder to relax and enjoy the time.  I think I'd love to go there on a date night or something (though if we were able to do a Date Night it would have been to Napa Rose!)

Peter definitely perked up later and he was in a prety good mood by the end of the evening.

It wasn't too bad in the area but definitely more crowded than I wanted/expected given that we paid for the dining package - and just when everyone has to stand and stuff but I want the kids to be able to see, etc. - just makes it tough

Definitely a very good breakfast coming up and a good send off for us from Disneyland!


----------



## Disney9.9.10

I'm sorry that your dinner was disappointing  It's hard when you look forward to something and it just isn't a great experience. 

The show looks wonderful though - I'm glad you got to enjoy it and Peter was feeling rested and ready to go later on. 

How is Disney almost over already?? It feels like you just got there! They go by far too quickly!


----------



## hokieinpa

Ah, World of Color always looks so amazing! It sounds like a wonderful show. And doesn't NPH make everything better?

Very fun app with the color wheel to pass the time! And I agree - very excited for the new projection system at Soarin'!


----------



## afwdwfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> We then went to check in and while our table was getting ready one of the cast members opened the side door and let Olivia watch the rest of the parade from there - I thought it was a nice touch and not something she had to do, so it was appreciated


That was definitely a nice perk!  I'm glad they tried to accommodate her and let her see some more of the parade.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Overall, it was a bit of a letdown experience for a meal I had high hopes for. Nothing was bad (well, my soup was too spicy for me) and it certainly was at least partially because we were a bit off at this point. Oh well, they can't all be winners


I'm sorry it didn't live up to expectations.  That tends to happen from time to time, but the given circumstances clearly don't help from your end of things. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> You can see Peter showing off his bandaged finger - he was definitely in a better mood now:


Mater can do that!  I'm glad he was feeling better!



TheMaxRebo said:


> We found it fairly easily and it was in a good spot form a central locaiton but even though we were there ~45mins early we were towards the back and by the time the show started it was pretty darn crammed full of people. Was hoping we would have done a little better given we had the dining package, but oh well.


That' really stinks.  I've seen several people mention that the Dining Package areas are still very crowded and not that big of a perk.  I don't mind paying for a dining package for something, but if I'm going to pay a premium for a FP, I want to at least be guaranteed a decent spot and not have to be here an hour beforehand.  If I've got to camp out and hold a spot, I might as well just go standby. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> And we picked up some popcorn and cotton candy:


Yep, he's got an empty stomach and it is almost bed time... give him sugar!!!  



TheMaxRebo said:


> Soarin' was, of course, great - and so much better with the digital projections they have here in California ... really excited for the new version which should be open when we go to WDW in July!


Just having a clean picture will be a huge upgrade, but I can't wait to see the new video!



TheMaxRebo said:


> And with that we headed out of the park for the last time and back to our hotel. But we weren't totally done with the Disney fun as we still had a breakfast planned for the morning!


Oh no!  That last time leaving the park just stinks.  Even if you do have other fun planned.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disney9.9.10 said:


> I'm sorry that your dinner was disappointing  It's hard when you look forward to something and it just isn't a great experience.
> 
> The show looks wonderful though - I'm glad you got to enjoy it and Peter was feeling rested and ready to go later on.
> 
> How is Disney almost over already?? It feels like you just got there! They go by far too quickly!



yeah it was  bit disappointing but some of it was definitely on us.  I would definitely give Carthay Circle another chance, but maybe for a date night or something like that

The show was really good!  Definitely a must do!

I know - three days goes really fast!   Glad we will have more time during our upcoming trip in July to WDW!




hokieinpa said:


> Ah, World of Color always looks so amazing! It sounds like a wonderful show. And doesn't NPH make everything better?
> 
> Very fun app with the color wheel to pass the time! And I agree - very excited for the new projection system at Soarin'!



WoC really is pretty cool and gotta love NPH - especially when his co-hosts with Mickey!

It was nice they had that game to keep people occupied while they waited for the show to start


----------



## TheMaxRebo

afwdwfan said:


> That was definitely a nice perk!  I'm glad they tried to accommodate her and let her see some more of the parade.
> 
> I'm sorry it didn't live up to expectations.  That tends to happen from time to time, but the given circumstances clearly don't help from your end of things.
> 
> Mater can do that!  I'm glad he was feeling better!
> 
> That' really stinks.  I've seen several people mention that the Dining Package areas are still very crowded and not that big of a perk.  I don't mind paying for a dining package for something, but if I'm going to pay a premium for a FP, I want to at least be guaranteed a decent spot and not have to be here an hour beforehand.  If I've got to camp out and hold a spot, I might as well just go standby.
> 
> Yep, he's got an empty stomach and it is almost bed time... give him sugar!!!
> 
> Just having a clean picture will be a huge upgrade, but I can't wait to see the new video!
> 
> Oh no!  That last time leaving the park just stinks.  Even if you do have other fun planned.



It was just nice that they took the initiative and asked her - definitely made her feel special.  And it was a small thing but something they didn't have to do so it was appreciated.

It was definitely partly on us - I would give it another shot, but maybe as a date night

Peter was definitely glad to finally get on Mater's ride .... I was glad he got a bit of a 2nd wind!

That is exactly how I felt.  Not to be all 1%er or anything, but we paid extra for that meal, and was the highest priced one, and got there plenty early, yet still was cramped.  Just left a bit of a sour note for me.  I was just afraid that even if we got a regular FP we'd have to be there so early just to get even a decent spot that this would be easier, but not sure if it was worth it.

Hey, seemed to work!

I'm very excited for the new Soarin' ... really hoping it is open by July

Definitely sad the last time leaving the parks - I think it was a little easier given that we were all pretty tired and just spent ... still not fun


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 48 - Disneyland - Part 29*
*October 19th*
*Last bit of Disney fun*​
We awoke the next morning, already at our last day and needing to check out.   Emma was still pretty tired from the previous night:





We got packed up and loaded the car up and checked out.  The kids felt like staying in their pajamas and since we were going to breakfast rather than fight it we just went with it (hey, it's vacation).   Nice smooth process checking out.  I'll go through more of my thoughts in a wrap up post but really nothing negative to say about the whole experience at the Howard Johnson.

It wasn't quite time to head to the airport though as we had a 1pm flight, so we booked a breakfast this morning over at the Disneyland Hotel at Steakhouse 55.   Just driving up to the Disneyland Hotel was a nice experience and furthered my feelings that if we ever were able to to Disneyland again (and had a bit more of a budget) we would definitely stay there!

It took us a little bit to find exactly where to go for Steakhouse 55 but we eventually did and were seated basically right away (finally - something that wasn't crazy crowded!)

You can see the kids in their pajamas and the view we had of the table.  I really wanted to eat a meal here as I love the feel of it and all the old pictures of Walt and his celebrity friends:





Everything on the menu looked really good but I ultimately decided on the Eggs Benedict (Two fresh Eggs, expertly Poached atop Canadian Bacon and an English Muffin served with Hollandaise Sauce and choice of Fresh-cut Fruit or Roasted Potatoes with Peppers and Onions) - it was your basic Eggs Benedict but a really, really good version of it!





Judi opted for the Mickey Waffle with Banana's Foster's sauce - this was a big hit with her:





Peter got a Mickey pancake and Olivia got a Minnie Pancake (Emma shared a bit of everyone's):








These were very well done!   Everything was just really good and just a really solid breakfast.  Nothing crazy or super new, but a really good version of everything.  The coffee was quite good too.  I would definitely recommend this - worked out great on our departure day but would be good if you just had a down day or wanted to not go the parks first thing one day.

This was one of my favorite pictures that was around:





They also had really cool wallpaper in the bathroom (don't often take pictures inside the bathroom but I thought it was warranted):





It reminded me of one of the walls we have in our kids playroom - I took pictures from an old calendar we had and made "wallpaper" out of it - it's also where we hang pictures from prior trips:





When we were done the kids had to play in the Autopia car they had in the lobby ... and this gave me nightmares of what things will look like in about 12 years or so:





We spend some time wandering the Disneyland Hotel - checking out all the neat art work.  This was one of our favorites - I love that it says "WED Enterprises" on it:





And got some pictures by the cool Disneyland map in the front that has lights animate a bit on it (you can see a bit of this in the gif):













We did some final shopping and while we would have liked to linger even longer we had to head out.  And I am glad we did as we hit some traffic and were a bit more rushed than I would have liked at the airport.  Rather than drop Judi and the kids off and then go return the car we just all went to the car return and then took the shuttle over.

The flight back was about the same as getting there - not as bad as I feared ... though Judi and I were definitely tired out from the whole week by the time we got back.  We drove back to Judi's parents house and took her dad out for his birthday - needed an excuse to hit up one more brewery 





And then we heading home the next day and back to real life.

It was an amazing - but tiring trip!  All in all the kids did great and were super excited to have experienced what they did and it was fun to do something different.

I'll have a post or two recapping all my thoughts and ups and downs and also probably do some comparing between Disneyland and Walt Disney World.   If there is anything you would like me to touch on let me know!

But coming up next .... the trip video!!! (and it is fairly epic if I do say so myself!)

TTFN


----------



## Karen87

Thank you so much for your trip report! I have been following along for a while now. I'm heading to DLR in 10 days with my DH, DS22, DD26, SIL and grandson (2yrs old and a huge Mickey / Toy Story / Cars fan)

I had a hard time finding a DLR TR with a toddler, and really enjoyed reading about your family's trip. It makes me look forward to our trip even more!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Karen87 said:


> Thank you so much for your trip report! I have been following along for a while now. I'm heading to DLR in 10 days with my DH, DS22, DD26, SIL and grandson (2yrs old and a huge Mickey / Toy Story / Cars fan)
> 
> I had a hard time finding a DLR TR with a toddler, and really enjoyed reading about your family's trip. It makes me look forward to our trip even more!



  thanks so much for reading and for your comments!

You all will have a great time!  Cars Land might blow your grandson's mind - especially getting to meet the real Mater and Lightening McQueen.  Oh, they also have Big Red and he generally only meets in the mornings (we missed him)

Toontown will be great for him as well!

Don't hesitate to ask if you have any questions or want any additional thoughts.


----------



## hokieinpa

Breakfast in your pajamas is totally acceptable on vacation! Especially when the previous day included one child getting sick and one child getting injured...all while at a major theme park.

That Mickey waffle with Bananas Foster sauce looks very good! And I love the decor of Steakhouse 55!

Glad the flight and trip home went smoothly! Excited to see the trip video!


----------



## afwdwfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> It wasn't quite time to head to the airport though as we had a 1pm flight, so we booked a breakfast this morning over at the Disneyland Hotel at Steakhouse 55. Just driving up to the Disneyland Hotel was a nice experience and furthered my feelings that if we ever were able to to Disneyland again (and had a bit more of a budget) we would definitely stay there!


I completely agree.  I wish we had stayed there, although I loved the location of GCH. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> The flight back was about the same as getting there - not as bad as I feared ... though Judi and I were definitely tired out from the whole week by the time we got back.


I'm glad the flight went smoothly.   And yeah, keeping track of 3 kids and doing all you accomplished at Disneyland and in San Diego takes a lot out of you.  But it's a lot of fun!



TheMaxRebo said:


> I'll have a post or two recapping all my thoughts and ups and downs and also probably do some comparing between Disneyland and Walt Disney World. If there is anything you would like me to touch on let me know!


Cool!  I look forward to seeing your comparisons between the 2.


----------



## ElenaJane

I am so excited to stay at the DLH!!  Since it is our first trip, we figured we should immerse ourselves full in classic Disneyland.  I would hope for an absolutely amazing experience at CC to justify the cost, so I can understand your let down.  Thanks for your review of the WoC dining package experience!  I have already booked a Paint the Night dining package, as I wanted to have a good view of the parade,but I also wanted to eat at BB.  I have been holding off on a WoC dining package though.  Were the regular FP folks in the same corral as you guys, the dining package?


----------



## khertz

Oh my gosh, LOVE that the kiddos wore their pj's to breakfast!! I love that idea. I just wish it was appropriate for me to do the same. lol I would absolutely wear pj's everywhere if I could! 

Breakfast looks delicious, especially that bananas foster Mickey waffle. YUM!

I totally agree with you, I just love the Disneyland Hotel. I would love to stay there someday! Doubt it will ever happen, but a girl can dream...

Glad you had such a great trip, and thank you for sharing! I can't wait to see the video!


----------



## Dugette

TheMaxRebo said:


> We were a little early so we caught some of the parade that was going past while we waited:


Looks fun! We never got to see that, but I think we all really would have enjoyed it.



TheMaxRebo said:


> For dessert Judi and I split two of the options. The Dark Chocolate Mouse Bar and the Tahitian Vanilla Creme Brulee Tart. Both of these were very good - probably the highlight of my meal at least:


Mmmm, those do both look tasty!



TheMaxRebo said:


>


Those are cool.



TheMaxRebo said:


> After this we went back to Cars Land so Peter could get on Mater's Junk Yard Jamboree. We had a rider swap card but I think only one side was functioning properly so it still took a little bit of time


Throws me off when you mention Rider Swap here - I keep forgetting this has a height requirement, since it was one that Izzy could actually ride. Pretty fun - we got on it quite a few times without much wait. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Once done in Carsland we swung by and picked up FPs for Soarin' and then headed to the World of Color area to find where we were to go with our dining package certificate. We found it fairly easily and it was in a good spot form a central locaiton but even though we were there ~45mins early we were towards the back and by the time the show started it was pretty darn crammed full of people. Was hoping we would have done a little better given we had the dining package, but oh well.


I am feeling super guilty now.  We didn't have to pay for that Carthay meal, but we watched from the front row of that area. Sorry you didn't have the best dinner and then had a lackluster viewing experience. Glad you enjoyed the show, though. It really is cool.



TheMaxRebo said:


> On the way we could actually see the fireworks going on at Disneyland Park:


Okay, well I feel a bit jealous now, as we never had that opportunity - cancelled every night, due to wind. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> The kids felt like staying in their pajamas and since we were going to breakfast rather than fight it we just went with it (hey, it's vacation).


 I fully approve!



TheMaxRebo said:


> When we were done the kids had to play in the Autopia car they had in the lobby ... and this gave me nightmares of what things will look like in about 12 years or so:


 



TheMaxRebo said:


> But coming up next .... the trip video!!! (and it is fairly epic if I do say so myself!)


Can't wait to see it! Thanks for sharing the trip and all your planning - really helped me out!


----------



## Disney9.9.10

It is so neat to see those old photos of Walt and artwork with WED on it - things only a true fan can really appreciate. 

I love your playroom wallpaper! Such a great idea, and it looks awesome!

So sad when trips are over, but it really looks like you guys had a wonderful time. I really enjoyed reading about it!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hokieinpa said:


> Breakfast in your pajamas is totally acceptable on vacation! Especially when the previous day included one child getting sick and one child getting injured...all while at a major theme park.
> 
> That Mickey waffle with Bananas Foster sauce looks very good! And I love the decor of Steakhouse 55!
> 
> Glad the flight and trip home went smoothly! Excited to see the trip video!



I definitely seemed easier to just get them out while still in their PJs and made for a fun memory

I loved Steakhouse 55!  And it was great to go for breakfast so we got to see it but quite a bit cheaper than dinner..... not that I don't also want to go for dinner but perhaps more of a date night thing

Video coming up later today!




afwdwfan said:


> I completely agree.  I wish we had stayed there, although I loved the location of GCH.
> 
> I'm glad the flight went smoothly.   And yeah, keeping track of 3 kids and doing all you accomplished at Disneyland and in San Diego takes a lot out of you.  But it's a lot of fun!
> 
> Cool!  I look forward to seeing your comparisons between the 2.



GCH definitely has an amazing location - you just can really feel the history at the DLH and I love how they have the images from over time to see how it has changed, etc.

Definitely a lot of fun and a lot of great memories - but we did kinda need a vacation from the vacation




ElenaJane said:


> I am so excited to stay at the DLH!!  Since it is our first trip, we figured we should immerse ourselves full in classic Disneyland.  I would hope for an absolutely amazing experience at CC to justify the cost, so I can understand your let down.  Thanks for your review of the WoC dining package experience!  I have already booked a Paint the Night dining package, as I wanted to have a good view of the parade,but I also wanted to eat at BB.  I have been holding off on a WoC dining package though.  Were the regular FP folks in the same corral as you guys, the dining package?



You are going to love DHL!   If we could have fit into a regular room comfortably I might have gone for that anyway, but with the kids and wanting some space having the 2 room suite at HoJo was definitely worth it for us but I really loved the DLH

Of the two I definitely think getting PtN is probably better so you get that great view of the parade.  From what I have read from others, as long as you pull regular FP for WoC you should be fine (there is a whole thread about that and which ones to get and what time to go get them, etc.  The "regular FP folks" had a separate area (unless they also let them in there but it is supposed to be just for the Dining package people and from each restaurant has a different area).  We wanted to try CC anyway so it made sense to just do the package but I don't think I would eat a meal just to get the WoC dining package/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

khertz said:


> Oh my gosh, LOVE that the kiddos wore their pj's to breakfast!! I love that idea. I just wish it was appropriate for me to do the same. lol I would absolutely wear pj's everywhere if I could!
> 
> Breakfast looks delicious, especially that bananas foster Mickey waffle. YUM!
> 
> I totally agree with you, I just love the Disneyland Hotel. I would love to stay there someday! Doubt it will ever happen, but a girl can dream...
> 
> Glad you had such a great trip, and thank you for sharing! I can't wait to see the video!



It definitely wasn't something we planned but last day of vacation, we needed to get moving a bit and figured why not ... but it worked out great and I think the kids had a good time.

The bananas foster Mickey Waffle was really good.  Even the more basic food there was just done really well and the service was quite good - definitely recommend the steakhouse 55 breakfast!

Definitely would love to stay at the DHL but hard with the family of 5 and just the regular rooms being a bit tight for all of us ... but maybe if Judi and I ever to a no-kids trip

Thanks for following!  and video should get posted later this afternoon!





Dugette said:


> Looks fun! We never got to see that, but I think we all really would have enjoyed it.
> 
> Mmmm, those do both look tasty!
> 
> Those are cool.
> 
> Throws me off when you mention Rider Swap here - I keep forgetting this has a height requirement, since it was one that Izzy could actually ride. Pretty fun - we got on it quite a few times without much wait.



It was a cute parade featuring just different Pixar characters.  Nothing amazing but fun and catchy music which always helps ... plus real fire shooting out of the baby's head - so, can't go wrong there!

The desserts were definitely a highlights.   And really, other than my soup being far to spicy the food was pretty solid and nice to see different options/type of food - it was just a way more stressful meal than we would have liked and just wasn't as amazing as I thought it would be (guess I was looking for more than "solid").

Yeah, with Emma we still had to rider swap a bunch of rides.  DCA definitely seemed like one Disney Park with more "big kid/adult rides" and then "kiddie rides" and not as much stuff that everyone could go on



Dugette said:


> I am feeling super guilty now.  We didn't have to pay for that Carthay meal, but we watched from the front row of that area. Sorry you didn't have the best dinner and then had a lackluster viewing experience. Glad you enjoyed the show, though. It really is cool.
> 
> Okay, well I feel a bit jealous now, as we never had that opportunity - cancelled every night, due to wind.
> 
> I fully approve!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see it! Thanks for sharing the trip and all your planning - really helped me out!



Oh really?  I know you got to the points of mentioning that things didn't go as planned with the WOC viewing - they opened up that section I guess?  Interested to hear.  It was definitely a good angle for the show just far to crowded and the whole process was just very stressful with the little kids and having to wait and then a mob scene getting out of that area.  So, for having paid for the dining package, not quite the magically experience we were hoping for, but the show itself is pretty amazing

Ok, so I guess we are evening out as we did get to see the fireworks.  That sucks they got cancelled every night.  I've seen other reports mention at least a few nights it getting cancelled so guess it happens quite a bit (or at least more than one would think) 

I'm glad we let the kids stay in their pajamas - it totally worked out fine and made for a good memory!

Video should get posted later today.  Glad that my planning helped you out and really looking forward to hearing more about your trip!




Disney9.9.10 said:


> It is so neat to see those old photos of Walt and artwork with WED on it - things only a true fan can really appreciate.
> 
> I love your playroom wallpaper! Such a great idea, and it looks awesome!
> 
> So sad when trips are over, but it really looks like you guys had a wonderful time. I really enjoyed reading about it!



The artwork and other artifacts in the DHL is just amazing.  I didn't get any pictures by they have these giants like shadow boxes showing "through the decades" - so all pictures and little souvenirs and pamphlets and stuff from the 60's in one and then the 70's in another, etc. that were really cool

Thank you!  I loved that calendar and really wanted to do something with the pictures and our walls in the playroom aren't anything special (one room we haven't really redecorated/remodeled) - pretty happy with how it came out

We did have a great time - a little more stress, and head, and crowds than I was hoping (and I am sure the later two added to the first) but definitely was a fun trip with good memories and was fun to do something different!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 49 - Final Thoughts - Part 1*
*October 19th*
*Trip Video!*​
I enjoyed making a video for our last Walt Disney World trip and knew I wanted to make one for this trip so I made a point of taking more video - though there could have been even more. *cough* California Screamin' GoPro fail *cough*  

I definitely learned a bit through the process so hopefully future trips have even better videos but I think this came out pretty good.  Any and all feedback is welcome.

Enjoy!






TTFN


----------



## Karen87

Loved the video! 
6 days until our trip to DLR and I'm watching the Anaheim weather forecast and making packing and touring lists like a crazy person.


----------



## Leshaface

TheMaxRebo said:


> We did start off with a nice bottle of wine, the rose from John Lassater's Winery which is one of our favorites of his



Is it terribly sweet?  



TheMaxRebo said:


> I opted to start with the Red Pumpkin and Thai Chili Broth accented with Lemongrass (and with Roasted Chicken, Tuscan Kale, and Haricot Vert) ... OMG this was soooooo spicy I couldn't even finish it. I can handle a bit of heat but this was just nuts! The flavors were pretty good but I just couldn't get past the heat



That is definitely surprising that they would make something that spicy!



TheMaxRebo said:


> This was definitely solid - but I much preferred the one I had a Blue Bayou:



Wow, need to remember this then.  Very interesting that you preferred BB's to Carathay's.  



TheMaxRebo said:


> The Dark Chocolate Mouse Bar and the Tahitian Vanilla Creme Brulee Tart



Oh yeah, both of those look yummy.



TheMaxRebo said:


>



Yay glad he was in a better mood!



TheMaxRebo said:


> And we picked up some popcorn and cotton candy



  All my cravings in one picture!



TheMaxRebo said:


> Before the show starts they do this game where you have to follow the patterns on the fun wheel and whoever does the best/fasted gets to control the colors on the funwheel from their phone. It was a fun distraction while we waited (though we didn't win):



How cool is that! Is it an app that you have to download or is it off a browser?



TheMaxRebo said:


> It really is a great show - and has me really looking forward to River of Lights at Animal Kingdom! Hopefully the seating situation there is a bit better than here as that whole process and that you have to stand the whole time is the only negative.



I haven't seen this version of WoC yet, but the regular version is my absolute favorite nighttime show at any Disney park.  Aside from the standing, which is terrible, there is just something about that show that just gets to me.  It's perfect.



TheMaxRebo said:


>



Aw poor Emma.  



TheMaxRebo said:


> It wasn't quite time to head to the airport though as we had a 1pm flight, so we booked a breakfast this morning over at the Disneyland Hotel at Steakhouse 55. Just driving up to the Disneyland Hotel was a nice experience and furthered my feelings that if we ever were able to to Disneyland again (and had a bit more of a budget) we would definitely stay there!



YES!  Or GCH.  That place is just incredible.  I really do hope you guys will make it back out one day (As it looks like our vacations for WDW will never run into each other) and we'll be able to hang out 'properly' with some drinks and food!



TheMaxRebo said:


>



This is the ULTIMATE vacation breakfast to me and that looks delicious!



TheMaxRebo said:


>



But so does this  Yum!



TheMaxRebo said:


> needed an excuse to hit up one more brewery



I'm pretty sure your entire life revolves around visiting breweries/bars   I'm pretty sure you check in at least once every two weeks to one on FB!  



The video isn't loading so need to come back and watch it!


----------



## ElenaJane

Just watched the video!  Loved it!  I loved the segments where the rides where intertwined, and it felt like one continuous ride! Splash...BTMR...Matterhorn.....


----------



## cheshiregoofy22

Oh my goodness! Wonderful video. Bawling - I'm such a sap!  Loved your trip report too.  Just great fun all around.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Dugette

Thanks for sharing your video! I enjoyed it. Will have to show Izzy soon - I remember she enjoyed your last one!


----------



## missangelalexis

Your breakfast meals all look delicious! It sounds like a really nice place to eat.

Love that wallpaper in the bathroom, but also really love your wallpaper- that is so cool!

I'm so glad this was an amazing trip for you all! 

The video came out fantastic, you did an incredible job!


----------



## chillitsanne

Thanks for sharing your trip report! I had a great time reading along. Video was great too!


----------



## annie170

Another great trip report, Phil!  The video was awesome, too!  You've made me want to go visit DL soon.


----------



## MarbleBob

Just watched the video.  Great job with the arrangement.  Too much fun, makes me want to go back... like right now!!!  All in all, another outstanding trip report.  Looking forward to following along with your next adventures!

(In the meantime, not sure if you noticed, but I just got the green light to attend a Disney Institute training course at the Boardwalk Inn this coming May.  I'm super excited to try something else completely different!!!!)


----------



## Carathryn

I'm all caught up on reading your report. So here are a couple random comments.

I'm glad you enjoyed the food at Ariel's and this gives me hope that character dining food quality does exist!

Banana Foster Mickey waffle is definetely something I need in my life and I have no idea why I haven't tried one yet.

I LOVE your trip video! That will be so much fun for your kids to look back on. I adored all of your kids' cute character interactions. You did a great job capturing the magic of Disneyland and I loved how high quality your go pro videos are.

I can't wait to hear your final thoughts on your trip and comparisons to WDW.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Leshaface said:


> Is it terribly sweet?
> 
> That is definitely surprising that they would make something that spicy!
> 
> Wow, need to remember this then.  Very interesting that you preferred BB's to Carathay's.
> 
> Oh yeah, both of those look yummy.



No, the wine was totally dry ... we are big fans of Dry Rose, not the sweet blush garbagy stuff (guess I am a wine and beer snob)

I was really surprised how spicy it was - and not even that "wow that's a lot of flavor with a bit of heat at the end" spice - just super spice from jump

The pork at Carthay was quite good - I just preferred the Blue Bayou one and I think it was more that I just really enjoyed that one than the one at Carthay is bad.  I would definitely give Carthay another chance - but either earlier in the trip or just Judi and I 

The desserts were definitely good!



Leshaface said:


> Yay glad he was in a better mood!
> 
> All my cravings in one picture!
> 
> How cool is that! Is it an app that you have to download or is it off a browser?
> 
> I haven't seen this version of WoC yet, but the regular version is my absolute favorite nighttime show at any Disney park.  Aside from the standing, which is terrible, there is just something about that show that just gets to me.  It's perfect.



Peter was definitely doing better - just the rest and then getting to do stuff.  Plus, you know, get him all suguared up can't hurt 

So you just had to go to a website but then I think it downloaded something temporary on your phone ... it definitely wasn't a full app or anything you had to download prior to playing

I read a few reviews from people who have seen both the prior WoC and the new one and they prefer the older one just because they felt it had a better story and flow and this one is more a collection or scenes ... but it's still really cool and the effects are great.  I think the who set up (especially with the crowd level we had) really did take away a bit for me, but the show itself if phenomenal



Leshaface said:


> Aw poor Emma.
> 
> YES!  Or GCH.  That place is just incredible.  I really do hope you guys will make it back out one day (As it looks like our vacations for WDW will never run into each other) and we'll be able to hang out 'properly' with some drinks and food!
> 
> This is the ULTIMATE vacation breakfast to me and that looks delicious!
> 
> But so does this  Yum!
> 
> I'm pretty sure your entire life revolves around visiting breweries/bars   I'm pretty sure you check in at least once every two weeks to one on FB!
> 
> The video isn't loading so need to come back and watch it!



Some way, some how we need to figure out a way to hang out more!  I think another trip to Disneyland is definitely a "when" not an "if" for us - but it might be a number of years before it happens.  We have WDW this year and then likely taking next year off as we want to do a Disney Cruise during winter break in February of 2018.  But we shall see

The breakfast at Steakhouse 55 was awesome ... nothing super over the top or wacky or anything, just really solid version of breakfast food.  And the setting was great!

Well, a combination of Breweries and Disney ... but yeah 

let me know if you continue to have issues with the video!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Karen87 said:


> Loved the video!
> 6 days until our trip to DLR and I'm watching the Anaheim weather forecast and making packing and touring lists like a crazy person.



Thank you! Glad you enjoyed the video!

Have a great trip to Disneyland!  I am sure you will have a blast and seems like the crowds have been a bit better than when I went.  Let me know if you have any last minute questions or anything




ElenaJane said:


> Just watched the video!  Loved it!  I loved the segments where the rides where intertwined, and it felt like one continuous ride! Splash...BTMR...Matterhorn.....



Thank you Elena!  Glad you enjoyed the video and that section.  I tried to make them more different sections rather than just similar content with different songs.


----------



## Dugette

TheMaxRebo said:


> We have WDW this year and then likely taking next year off as we want to do a Disney Cruise during winter break in February of 2018.


I'm guessing you've heard they extended Star Wars cruises into early 2017? Here's hoping they've perfected them and brought them back for 2018 for you!


----------



## hokieinpa

Great video - love the footage of Paint the Night and World of Color! And funny sleeping shots of your kids!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

cheshiregoofy22 said:


> Oh my goodness! Wonderful video. Bawling - I'm such a sap!  Loved your trip report too.  Just great fun all around.  Thank you for sharing!



aw, thank you!  I appreciate the kind words and glad you enjoyed everything ....  for following along!




Dugette said:


> Thanks for sharing your video! I enjoyed it. Will have to show Izzy soon - I remember she enjoyed your last one!



Glad you enjoyed it - let me know what Izzy thinks 




missangelalexis said:


> Your breakfast meals all look delicious! It sounds like a really nice place to eat.
> 
> Love that wallpaper in the bathroom, but also really love your wallpaper- that is so cool!
> 
> I'm so glad this was an amazing trip for you all!
> 
> The video came out fantastic, you did an incredible job!



I am so glad that plans worked out for us to fit in the breakfast at Steakhouse 55 - it was definitely one of the better meals we had and gave us more time to explore the Disneyland Hotel 

Thanks!  I am glad how the "wallpaper" turned out and it definitely makes the playroom more fun (as it is one room we really haven't done much with)

Thanks very much - glad you enjoyed the video!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

chillitsanne said:


> Thanks for sharing your trip report! I had a great time reading along. Video was great too!



You are very welcome and glad you enjoyed the trip report and the video.   for following!




annie170 said:


> Another great trip report, Phil!  The video was awesome, too!  You've made me want to go visit DL soon.



Thank you very much Annie - glad you enjoyed it!  I hope you get to Disneyland soon and hope you get lower crowds than I got 




MarbleBob said:


> Just watched the video.  Great job with the arrangement.  Too much fun, makes me want to go back... like right now!!!  All in all, another outstanding trip report.  Looking forward to following along with your next adventures!
> 
> (In the meantime, not sure if you noticed, but I just got the green light to attend a Disney Institute training course at the Boardwalk Inn this coming May.  I'm super excited to try something else completely different!!!!)



Thanks Matt - really appreciate the kinds words!

And that is so awesome that you are able to go to the Disney Institue - very cool!  And like you said, a different way to enjoy/appreciate Disney!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Carathryn said:


> I'm all caught up on reading your report. So here are a couple random comments.
> 
> I'm glad you enjoyed the food at Ariel's and this gives me hope that character dining food quality does exist!
> 
> Banana Foster Mickey waffle is definetely something I need in my life and I have no idea why I haven't tried one yet.
> 
> I LOVE your trip video! That will be so much fun for your kids to look back on. I adored all of your kids' cute character interactions. You did a great job capturing the magic of Disneyland and I loved how high quality your go pro videos are.
> 
> I can't wait to hear your final thoughts on your trip and comparisons to WDW.



Thank you for reading along and for your comments

We definitely enjoyed the food at Ariel's.   We've had some decent to good food at different character meets - especially breakfasts (Tusker House, Crystal Palace, CRT, Akershus) but Ariel's was definitely some of the better non-breakfast food we had and, compared to options at WDW the price wasn't bad.

Thank you!  That is definitely one reason I like to do the trip videos - something fun to look back on ... something like a more modern version of a photo album

Hoping to get the final thoughts up soon, though want to get input from Judi and the kids as well




Dugette said:


> I'm guessing you've heard they extended Star Wars cruises into early 2017? Here's hoping they've perfected them and brought them back for 2018 for you!



I did see that about the Star Wars cruises.  Honestly, we haven't done a Disney Cruise before at all (and other than a short cruise on a small boat that Judi and I did before kids we haven't done any cruises) so I think we will be fine with whatever and would have to weigh if the extra cost for the Star Wars version would be worth it.  I am glad they are bringing it back and hopefully they tweak it a bit as, at least from some of the early sailings I read about, it had some kinks




hokieinpa said:


> Great video - love the footage of Paint the Night and World of Color! And funny sleeping shots of your kids!



Thank you!  I honestly had so much footage of both Pain the Night and World of Color that I could have extended that section but another 10 minutes or so - but tried to hit some of the parts that came out the best and show some of the variety.


----------



## gluestickgirl

loved the video!!!! my boys have been on me to make one for our dland trip, and seeing yours was a nice kick in the pants to actually get started. i'm sorting through photos and videos this morning to see what i have. =) oh, and i totally did the same gopro fail on cali screamin' - i was so bummed!

so glad y'all had a wonderful trip. and it looks like you have some exciting ones coming up as well!


----------



## Imagineer5

Wow I missed a lot! You have been busy - I'll miss your TR's (until your next one).  I'm sorry your dinner at Carthay Circle wasn't great, although it is one I would love to try (that soup sounded fantastic LOL).  But sick kids definitely dim the mood, glad Peter was feeling better by the time the evening was over.  I was also surprised at the poor area for WoC packages - we ended up with great viewing in the splash zone (and didn't get too wet).  Your show looks very updated though compared to the one we saw. Definitely makes me excited for RoL too!! I'm so excited to check that out on our mini trip next month!

On the last day - SO glad you loved Steakhouse 55.  We also had a fantastic breakfast there.  Love the theming and old photos (speaking of which, love the ones you showed at Carthay Circle too).  Perfect last morning.  I'd choose to stay at DLH next trip as well, even with the Grand Californian closer to the parks, I like the DLH better. 

I still haven't been able to see the video.  It doesn't work at work and I saw it on Facebook when we were driving and in a poor area.  Sooo I'll make it a point to watch it tonight


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gluestickgirl said:


> loved the video!!!! my boys have been on me to make one for our dland trip, and seeing yours was a nice kick in the pants to actually get started. i'm sorting through photos and videos this morning to see what i have. =) oh, and i totally did the same gopro fail on cali screamin' - i was so bummed!
> 
> so glad y'all had a wonderful trip. and it looks like you have some exciting ones coming up as well!



Thank you so much - and I hope this does motivate you to make a video.  I think they are so fun to look back on

glad to hear I wasn't the onlyone to make that goPro fail ... really wish I had gotten that ride filmed though as it would have fit into that section of the video well!




Imagineer5 said:


> Wow I missed a lot! You have been busy - I'll miss your TR's (until your next one).  I'm sorry your dinner at Carthay Circle wasn't great, although it is one I would love to try (that soup sounded fantastic LOL).  But sick kids definitely dim the mood, glad Peter was feeling better by the time the evening was over.  I was also surprised at the poor area for WoC packages - we ended up with great viewing in the splash zone (and didn't get too wet).  Your show looks very updated though compared to the one we saw. Definitely makes me excited for RoL too!! I'm so excited to check that out on our mini trip next month!
> 
> On the last day - SO glad you loved Steakhouse 55.  We also had a fantastic breakfast there.  Love the theming and old photos (speaking of which, love the ones you showed at Carthay Circle too).  Perfect last morning.  I'd choose to stay at DLH next trip as well, even with the Grand Californian closer to the parks, I like the DLH better.
> 
> I still haven't been able to see the video.  It doesn't work at work and I saw it on Facebook when we were driving and in a poor area.  Sooo I'll make it a point to watch it tonight



Thanks!  haven't decided if I will do a true PTR for the next trip or just the trip report but definitely want to cover it ... though will have to be careful not to have 57 updates about the breweries though    Definitely also want to do at least a mini one for Hong Kong Disneyland

Glad to hear you got a good spot when you saw WoC ... our spot was pretty well centered but back further than I hoped and also back a few rows in that section so had people in front of us.  Guess we just needed to get there earlier but part of the reasoning I did the dining package was so I didn't need to be there quite so early (though ~45mins would be enough given having the dining package pass - but I guess not)

I too am really excited about Rivers of Light and have been stalking all the threads on here with rumors of dining packages.. Wow, I guess I don't learn  ... though some thought they will have it connected to Tusker House (which we were already planning to eat at ) or Tiffins (which we want to try anyway)

I was really glad things worked out and we got to eat at Steakhouse 55.  I'd love to stay at DLH someday, just not sure if we would all fit in one room.  Maybe if Judi and I ever do a solo trip 

Let me know if you have any issues with the video!


----------



## MarbleBob

TheMaxRebo said:


> I too am really excited about Rivers of Light and have been stalking all the threads on here with rumors of dining packages.. Wow, I guess I don't learn  ... though some thought they will have it connected to Tusker House (which we were already planning to eat at ) or Tiffins (which we want to try anyway)



Cool!!!  Stephanie and I started stalking the Rivers of Light threads yesterday.  My trip to Disney Institute training has evolved from a solo trip, to a parent's only trip, to a "what the heck, let's just drive and bring the whole family!" trip.  (We aren't going to tell the kids until a day or two before we leave, so that'll be fun.) Just got the reservation entered into My Disney Experience and realized we are at the 70 day mark.  Not sure how we'll do FP+'s since I won't be entering the parks until the class is over each evening (and they'll want to use theirs in the mornings), but Stephanie can at least start securing their FP's in just 10 days from now.    Anyway, the one big thing that we want to do is Rivers of Light with a dinner package.  Seems like reservations will open up either tomorrow, or later this week?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MarbleBob said:


> Cool!!!  Stephanie and I started stalking the Rivers of Light threads yesterday.  My trip to Disney Institute training has evolved from a solo trip, to a parent's only trip, to a "what the heck, let's just drive and bring the whole family!" trip.  (We aren't going to tell the kids until a day or two before we leave, so that'll be fun.) Just got the reservation entered into My Disney Experience and realized we are at the 70 day mark.  Not sure how we'll do FP+'s since I won't be entering the parks until the class is over each evening (and they'll want to use theirs in the mornings), but Stephanie can at least start securing their FP's in just 10 days from now.    Anyway, the one big thing that we want to do is Rivers of Light with a dinner package.  Seems like reservations will open up either tomorrow, or later this week?



Funny how Disney trips have a way of expanding ... waiting to hear from you soon that you decided to tack on a few extra days 

Probably the easiest thing is just let them plan FP+ for when they would use them and hopefully be able to book a "bonus" 4th or 5th for you for later ... unless there is a night time show you want to book up

Yeah, I'm reading both tomorrow (the 15th) or Thurs (the 17th) as the latest rumored dates.  Would be great to secure something.  Best of luck!


----------



## MarbleBob

> waiting to hear from you soon that you decided to tack on a few extra days



No doubt!!! We already added one day to the original plan.  The question is... will we tack on any more?  Probably not, as we are already stretching it to do this in May and Hawaii in June.  It's just hard to resist, as I get 50% off rack rate for the room and significantly discounted park tickets as a part of my conference registration. Must.  Stay. Strong.

I think you are right on the FP's.  I'll just need to let them plan out their days, and I'll plan out my evening separately.  Either I'll just sacrifice my FP's in order to spend time with them in the evenings, or we'll need to have them try to get their additional (after the first 3) to try and line up with what I pick.



> Yeah, I'm reading both tomorrow (the 15th) or Thurs (the 17th) as the latest rumored dates. Would be great to secure something. Best of luck!



Thanks, and you too.  May the odds forever be in our favor


----------



## Imagineer5

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks! haven't decided if I will do a true PTR for the next trip or just the trip report but definitely want to cover it ... though will have to be careful not to have 57 updates about the breweries though  Definitely also want to do at least a mini one for Hong Kong Disneyland
> 
> Glad to hear you got a good spot when you saw WoC ... our spot was pretty well centered but back further than I hoped and also back a few rows in that section so had people in front of us. Guess we just needed to get there earlier but part of the reasoning I did the dining package was so I didn't need to be there quite so early (though ~45mins would be enough given having the dining package pass - but I guess not)
> 
> I too am really excited about Rivers of Light and have been stalking all the threads on here with rumors of dining packages.. Wow, I guess I don't learn  ... though some thought they will have it connected to Tusker House (which we were already planning to eat at ) or Tiffins (which we want to try anyway)
> 
> I was really glad things worked out and we got to eat at Steakhouse 55. I'd love to stay at DLH someday, just not sure if we would all fit in one room. Maybe if Judi and I ever do a solo trip
> 
> Let me know if you have any issues with the video!



You definitely need to do one for HK! That will be SO cool to see.  Laughing at the RoL package comment, so true.  I have been stalking too, since our trip is just a week after it opens.  Really hoping to do Tiffins with the package, but would do Tuskers if it's the only one offered by then.  Still nothing though! Driving me crazy!

I watched the video.  Really great job! So nice to have the video memories, I really want to take more videos on future trips.  LOVED the Emma part, but it was all great.  Nice job syncing the music too!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Imagineer5 said:


> You definitely need to do one for HK! That will be SO cool to see.  Laughing at the RoL package comment, so true.  I have been stalking too, since our trip is just a week after it opens.  Really hoping to do Tiffins with the package, but would do Tuskers if it's the only one offered by then.  Still nothing though! Driving me crazy!
> 
> I watched the video.  Really great job! So nice to have the video memories, I really want to take more videos on future trips.  LOVED the Emma part, but it was all great.  Nice job syncing the music too!



Not sure if you watch the Daily Fix but on it Pete said the top 25 threads over the past week on the DISboards have been about the Rivers of Light dining package, so yeah, a lot of people a bit nutty about this one!   I think people are freaking out about the small size of the seating area and want to ensure they get to see the show

Thank you!  I've had fun making the videos and it is a nice memory to have ... get to see how the kids act a bit more than just in a still picture.  I spend way to much time thinking of what music to include, already starting to store up potential songs for the video for our upcoming July trip!


----------



## Leshaface

Yay I finally got to watch it!  Such a great job 

Love the songs you chose too.  And your 'gopro fail' pic is still amazingAnd I love that the lyrics 'did you see that shooting star' went perfectly with the falling stars in the fireworks


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Leshaface said:


> Yay I finally got to watch it!  Such a great job
> 
> Love the songs you chose too.  And your 'gopro fail' pic is still amazingAnd I love that the lyrics 'did you see that shooting star' went perfectly with the falling stars in the fireworks



Glad you were able to watch it!   I mean, if I couldn't include actual GoPro footage in that section figured I might as well include the "fail" 

I probably spend too much try trying to get things like that with the lyrics to match up with the video ... but I think it helps things


----------



## katt789

I’m in! 


I don’t think Ive ever read one of your tr’s before, and I’m living in the dlr boards nowadays! ALSO we were DEFINITELY THERE AT THE SAME TIME!!!! We stopped over in Cali after our program ended!


You family is ADORABLE! Love the pics with snow white! And the Halloween costumes! 


It was SO MUCH HOTTER that week than we expected! I’d packed mainly pants and leggings in my bag I’d meant to be using, but ended up having to dig out dresses that were packed away from Florida for the entire time!


My goodness what a travel day! I give you major props for managing that many children and carseats at the same time!! 


Those pancakes look divine! And that beach! Ugh, I’ve been looking at too many beach pictures and am stuck up in cold Canada and am just DYING to go beaching!


Oh my gosh the double pigtail picture! Adorable! So much lion activity! That’s awesome! The safari park looks like an awesome time! And better themed than a standard zoo! The brewery’s sound amazing too! This is just making me really want to explore California more! Okay…now you’re talking pumpkin beer?!?! Now youre making me really jealous! Bahaha. I need to go on more roadtrips! I really miss it!


Okay, I am loving all these gif’s! and can’t wait to check out the trip vidos! I We never made it over to trader sams in dlr! It’s on the list for may though! We ABSOLUTELY LOVED THE plaza!! The character interactions were incredible, and the food was delicious! Totally forgot about the drinks though, and that would definitely be a problem with kids in tow too! I feel pretty iffy about the standard m&g’s in dlr, we honestly used a lot of our time going on rides and just hanging out, wdw is our entertainment park, we find it really lacking in dlr (minus the nighttime stuff, and their fur performers are incredible) but I’m one of those people who likes to know when and where what characters are coming out! Lol


I have to say, I hated ghost galaxy…like..will not do that again…I’m not the biggest space fan in wdw either, but both kara & I just looked at each other and went “yeah…how bout no” after the ride was over..though I am excited that it’s a star wars overlay now! The frozen fp confusion happened to us, it was really confusing. The animation academy is hands down my favorite place in either of the states Disney parks (have yet to get overseas) like, seriously. We sat there for an entire loop of the music and god I’m tearing up just thinking about the tangled lantern bit! 


SO WEIRD that anna wasn’t there…but that Elsa interaction certainly looks good, I always appreciate it when they actually get down to the kids levels. UGH THOSE NACHOS!!! We failed to get them and just drank at cove bar but they are ON THE LIST of MUSTs for May! 


Omg I’m in love with the pp border with the black and white castle in it! Ugh all this Disneyland is making me so emotionally excited! …might also be because I’m listening to paint the night but…ssshh..I LOVE all the lil things in the popcorn machines in dlr! They’re awesome! I can’t wait for blue bayou! Glad you enjoyed your lunch! 


UGH and hong kong!!! Though I can’t be to jealous, we’re doing all the asia parks come fall! Bahaha!  I have to say, Soundsational is neat, but it’s no Festival of Fantasy…bahaha, I LOVE the music, and there is SO much potential when it comes to choreo based on that music but it just leaves me wanting more from it. We also found that the performers were not super enthusiastic the day we watched lol, and coming from florida where it’s 20 degrees hotter, the choreo’s more intense and the route is twice the length, it was just interesting . 


Snow looks and sounds amazing! Great m&g for the first two princesses lol. Paint the night& the Disneyland forever fireworks are hands down the best nighttime entertainment! Paint the night was just so INSANE the first time we watched it, I’d seen the HK version on youtube but to see it in person was just so amazing and adrenaline rushing, followed by the fireworks with ALL THE FEELS ugh, it was just too much,


I’m gonna read the rest later, my internet’s being a pain in the butt right now and nothings loading properly L


----------



## TheMaxRebo

katt789 said:


> I’m in!




Yeah!    ... thanks for joining Katt - and thanks for all the comments 



katt789 said:


> I don’t think Ive ever read one of your tr’s before, and I’m living in the dlr boards nowadays! ALSO we were DEFINITELY THERE AT THE SAME TIME!!!! We stopped over in Cali after our program ended!
> 
> You family is ADORABLE! Love the pics with snow white! And the Halloween costumes!
> 
> It was SO MUCH HOTTER that week than we expected! I’d packed mainly pants and leggings in my bag I’d meant to be using, but ended up having to dig out dresses that were packed away from Florida for the entire time!



Oh wow - no idea we were there at the same time!  Nice little cap to your time doing the program!

Thank you so much!  Glad you enjoyed the Halloween costumes.  First time we did a family theme, but it was pretty fun!

I thought going on October would be perfect weather and lower crowds ...um, wrong on both counts



katt789 said:


> My goodness what a travel day! I give you major props for managing that many children and carseats at the same time!!
> 
> Those pancakes look divine! And that beach! Ugh, I’ve been looking at too many beach pictures and am stuck up in cold Canada and am just DYING to go beaching!
> 
> Oh my gosh the double pigtail picture! Adorable! So much lion activity! That’s awesome! The safari park looks like an awesome time! And better themed than a standard zoo! The brewery’s sound amazing too! This is just making me really want to explore California more! Okay…now you’re talking pumpkin beer?!?! Now youre making me really jealous! Bahaha. I need to go on more roadtrips! I really miss it!



I really is the carseats that make the plan travel challenging - but we survived!

Both brunches were really great and we enjoyed the beach quite a bit, especially the first one.  I think the kids enjoyed it more than I expected 

We really liked the Safari park and, while not at Disney levels, it was pretty well themed and I like that it had a lot of play area or things the kids could touch/interact with.  The Stone brewery especially was awesome!   



katt789 said:


> Okay, I am loving all these gif’s! and can’t wait to check out the trip vidos! I We never made it over to trader sams in dlr! It’s on the list for may though! We ABSOLUTELY LOVED THE plaza!! The character interactions were incredible, and the food was delicious! Totally forgot about the drinks though, and that would definitely be a problem with kids in tow too! I feel pretty iffy about the standard m&g’s in dlr, we honestly used a lot of our time going on rides and just hanging out, wdw is our entertainment park, we find it really lacking in dlr (minus the nighttime stuff, and their fur performers are incredible) but I’m one of those people who likes to know when and where what characters are coming out! Lol
> 
> I have to say, I hated ghost galaxy…like..will not do that again…I’m not the biggest space fan in wdw either, but both kara & I just looked at each other and went “yeah…how bout no” after the ride was over..though I am excited that it’s a star wars overlay now! The frozen fp confusion happened to us, it was really confusing. The animation academy is hands down my favorite place in either of the states Disney parks (have yet to get overseas) like, seriously. We sat there for an entire loop of the music and god I’m tearing up just thinking about the tangled lantern bit!



Glad you are enjoying the gifs - I think they are fun and sometimes can convey things a bit better than just a still picture ... hope you enjoy the video when you get to it

We enjoyed Trader Sam's but hoping to spend a bit more time inside when we check out the Grog Grotto at WDW.  I think the whole getting your own drink things just jumped out at me that it was different than other Character buffets we have done in the past at WDW and that combined with dealing with 3 kids and so many characters running around - just fearful of spilling hot coffee 

Fully agree about the character meets - just so much easier to know "be here at this time" to meet who you want.  I feel pretty similar to you about the performers too.  I thought the people in the parades and stuff at DLR were pretty good but the princesses and stuff I prefer WDW

I was impressed by the Ghost Galaxy overlay and how much it added - but can get why it isn't for everyone. 

I did really like the animation academy and definitely not a bad spot to have to wait in line!



katt789 said:


> SO WEIRD that anna wasn’t there…but that Elsa interaction certainly looks good, I always appreciate it when they actually get down to the kids levels. UGH THOSE NACHOS!!! We failed to get them and just drank at cove bar but they are ON THE LIST of MUSTs for May!
> 
> Omg I’m in love with the pp border with the black and white castle in it! Ugh all this Disneyland is making me so emotionally excited! …might also be because I’m listening to paint the night but…ssshh..I LOVE all the lil things in the popcorn machines in dlr! They’re awesome! I can’t wait for blue bayou! Glad you enjoyed your lunch!
> 
> UGH and hong kong!!! Though I can’t be to jealous, we’re doing all the asia parks come fall! Bahaha!  I have to say, Soundsational is neat, but it’s no Festival of Fantasy…bahaha, I LOVE the music, and there is SO much potential when it comes to choreo based on that music but it just leaves me wanting more from it. We also found that the performers were not super enthusiastic the day we watched lol, and coming from florida where it’s 20 degrees hotter, the choreo’s more intense and the route is twice the length, it was just interesting .



We were definitely bummed that Anna wasn't there and seems almost not fair given the FP only set up there so it isn't like you can just come back a bit later or whatever - you are set at the time you come.

You definitely need to get the nachos!  I loved the location of the Cove Bar and just great spot to chill (minus the fail with Judi's drinks).  Fully agree about the little popcorn winder characters!

That's awesome you are doing all the Asian parks - now I am the one jealous!   Yeah, I feel like Festival of Fantasy is kinda what Sounsational is when it grows up - but not a bad parade at all.  Sounds like we definitely had better performers than you had - I found all the parades had pretty high energy/high quality performers ... though, to be fair, you are the expert.



katt789 said:


> Snow looks and sounds amazing! Great m&g for the first two princesses lol. Paint the night& the Disneyland forever fireworks are hands down the best nighttime entertainment! Paint the night was just so INSANE the first time we watched it, I’d seen the HK version on youtube but to see it in person was just so amazing and adrenaline rushing, followed by the fireworks with ALL THE FEELS ugh, it was just too much,
> 
> I’m gonna read the rest later, my internet’s being a pain in the butt right now and nothings loading properly L



Definitely happy overall with the princess meet & greet there (snow was definitely the best, the others were ok) - nice to knock 3 princesses out with one wait. 

I love, love, loved Paint the Night - just so amazing.  And I loved all the projections and the music, etc. with Disneyland Forever ... definitely wish we were able to take it in from Main St. but is what it is ... considering how little we waited I think we did fine.

Thanks for reading and all the comments!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 50 - Final Thoughts - Part 2*
*General thoughts*​
Hi everyone - sorry for the delay ... life got a bit busy and to be honest I was struggling to come up with the best way to do these final / summary thoughts.  I think what I will do is use this post to go through things mostly in chronological order and give overall impressions along with highs and lows.

Then I will do the Walt Disney World to Disneyland comparison - and thinking I will do it based on common perceptions and indicate if I found them to be true or not.  So thinking of things like:

True or False, everything at Disneyland is much smaller than at WDW?
True or False, the Cast Members at Disneyland are much better/nicer than at WDW?
True or False, of the rides that are at both, Disneyland's versions are better?
True or False, you can feel the outside world creep in when in Disneyland - it doesn't have the same "bubble" that WDW has?
Let me know your thoughts on the above in general and if you have specific items you'd like me to cover, please let me know!

**************

*Travel:*

Heading into this trip I was rather nervous about the flight as this was the longest flight the kids had ever been on.  It turns out the actual flight wasn't too bad - and not really any worse than shorter flights.  This kids were fine and we survived.  Getting through security, etc. with 3 car seats and all our luggage really was a challenge and not something I am looking forward to ... actually, that is one of the reasons I pushed to do a road trip for the summer vacation this July.  And thinking ahead, not sure when the next flight will be so perhaps Olivia won't need a full car seat by that time which will be nice.

I am glad we allowed enough time to get to the airport early and eat at Bar Symon - I could go for some of those fries with the coffee barbeque sauce!

 

One thing I do wish is that we ultimately had an earlier flight and got into San Diego earlier ... it was a bit of a buzz kill to get in when it was dark and just where the airport was and where we drove to it didn't seem like we were in Southern California but could have been anywhere.  But all in all, while it was tiring with traveling with all the stuff needed and the flight and the driving from home to Judi's parents house to the DC airport and back - everything went about as well as it could.


*San Diego:*

So, if you can remember the start of this trip, we spent the first few days of our vacation in San Diego.  One of the main reasons was to meet up with one of Judi's friends ... which we never actually wound up doing!  But, still I would say we wound up enjoying San Diego more than I thought we would and wish we had some more time there

Our hotel we stayed at was the Embassy Suites La Jolla and overall we were quite happy with this hotel.  The location worked for us as it was a bit north of downtown and thus a bit closer to some of the activities we had planned, plus was that much closer to Disneyland - but it definitely wasn't walking distance to much and were we spending more time there and wanted to explore downtown more I think it would have been better to stay in Downtown.  But, as we stayed on points this definitely worked out great given the number of points needed for here vs a downtown Hilton brand hotel.  And the included hot breakfast was pretty good.  So definitely a good option!

Our plans for Double Brunch day worked our really well as we enjoyed both locations: Snooze an AM Eatery, and Pacific Coast Grill.  They also definitely had a different feel with Snooze being more casual and more of an "every day" type place, while Pacific Coast Grill was higher end and more of a "special occasion" place.  If I had to pick one it would be Pacific Coast grill as food was just a little better, the drink menu was great, and it had an amazing view! 



 

We also really enjoyed our beach time - especially the first one, the Del Mar beach near 15th street.  Other than the challenges of parking it was just a really nice time and the kids had a blast!  If we had more time in San Diego, I think I would have liked to have spent more time here or even come back a second time.  The La Jolla Cove was really neat to see and check out and see the seals, etc. - but wasn't as nice to actually be on the beach ... so that is one thing that I would say you don't need to allot a lot of time for.

 






Before the trip we debated a lot what to do in San Diego - thinking we would either do Sea World or the San Diego Zoo.  They I saw on Living Social discounts for the San Diego Zoo Safari Park and that sort of made the decision for us - and I am glad it did as we really enjoyed it.  The setting was really neat and there was quite a variety of things to do - and a number of play areas and other interactive elements for the kids.  I would definitely recommend this and found that there was enough to do with the basic entrance fee - though some of the add-on safari rides seemed pretty neat, especially for adults/older kids.  We wound up spending a bit longer there than we originally planned and probably could have spent even more time, though, unless you do some of the extra safaris I think one day is plenty.   While the theming was better than a traditional zoo it did make me appreciate Animal Kingdom even more as you could still see fences, etc.

 






One of the things I was most looking forward to in San Diego was checking out the breweries, especially Stone.  Stone definitely didn't disappoint - dinner there was one of the best meals of the trip and loved the idea of the garden area to chill out in.  Pizza Port was amazing too - really good pizza and love that it was being brewed right in front of you while you ordered.  Ballast Point was good but as I just ran in quick probably didn't have time to really appreciate it.  If you ever are in the area definitely recommend checking out Stone though.

 






Overall, not too much negative to say about San Diego.  Our meal at Double Standard Kitchenetta wasn't great - though part of it was it just wasn't quite what we were expecting and dealing with sleeping kids, etc.  Other than that, I do think it would have been better to have another day or two so that we could have relaxed and maybe hit the beach again.  Also, looking back, we never saw a sunset, which we probably should have made sure to see as we were on the West Coast for the first time.

Our drive up to Anaheim went pretty smoothly and stopping for lunch in San Clemente worked out great and we really enjoyed walking along the trail by the water and the train line.  Definitely recommend this stop as an option when driving between Disneyland and cities further south.


*Howard Johnson:*

Before too long we were pulling into the parking lot of the Howard Johnson Anaheim Hotel and Water Playground and I looking back I still can't get over parking the car and seeing the Monorail go by and then the Tower of Terror in the distance - just so different compared to WDW and also that moment it hit me that we were actually there!






In the end, while it would have been awesome to stay at the Disneyland Hotel, I really am quite happy with the decision we made to stay at the HoJo - and I can't picture not having that extra space ... and the kids still talk about getting to stay in the bunk beds.  I loved the Pirate theming (not over the top by enough) and the water play area was pretty darn cool and had enough stuff for all of the kids to have fun.  For the price I would definitely recommend it.  About the only negative is that it is that last hotel on that stretch so it feels like a longer walk than it really is when you are pushing a stroller full of tired kids at the end of a long day and everyone else walking with you peals off earlier to go to their hotels.  Certainly not too far to walk, but there are a few a bit closer if the added space or water area are not critical for you.

 


*Downtown Disney & Disney Hotels*

So we hit up Downtown Disney our first night (with the tease of walking past the parks but not going in).  It certainly is much smaller even than the old DTD at WDW - and nothing compared to what Disney Springs will be ... but it was a nice little place with most of the key stores and some unique eateries.  We didn't get to too much but we did really enjoy the setting of Uva bar when we ate there and liked how it was in the middle of everything and looked really cool at night.  

The Disneyland Hotel was just amazing and I would really like to stay there some day.  Just really loved the vibe and all the classic Disney pictures and artifacts.  And Trader Sam's was pretty cool too.  Didn't get to really take in the scene inside but the drinks were good and we enjoyed the food quite a bit as nice snacks as well.  The breakfast at Steakhouse 55 was one of the better meals of our entire vacation and the photos in that restaurant are amazing.  Guess the only negative to the hotel is the price - but the fact I am even considering it for the future probably says a lot.  Definitely think any trip to Disneyland needs to include some time checking out the Disneyland Hotel!

We only made it over to the Grand Californian one evening when we met up with Alicia and Brenda and Micheal.  Obviously my view of the place it a bit biased due to the company but it is a very nice place and the location cannot be beat.  I think the vibe of the Disneyland Hotel is more my style but the Grand Californian seemed to be of very high quality.  Hopefully in future trips we will get to explore the restaurants there some!

 


Ok, I think this post has gotten long enough.  I'll pick it up next time covering the actual parks, planning to hit on:

Attractions
Food
Shows/parades
Overall
Til then ... TTFN


----------



## Leshaface

TheMaxRebo said:


> Then I will do the Walt Disney World to Disneyland comparison - and thinking I will do it based on common perceptions and indicate if I found them to be true or not. So thinking of things like:
> 
> True or False, everything at Disneyland is much smaller than at WDW?
> True or False, the Cast Members at Disneyland are much better/nicer than at WDW?
> True or False, of the rides that are at both, Disneyland's versions are better?
> True or False, you can feel the outside world creep in when in Disneyland - it doesn't have the same "bubble" that WDW has?



Looking forward to hearing your thoughts about all this.  It's always interesting to hear peoples perspectives on Disneyland when they've been visiting WDW for a long time.  As a DLR Vet, I do love it.  But it's definitely a locals park which can be a bummer the majority of the time because it will pretty much always be packed.  But there's something about WDW that I love even more.  Probably because DH enjoys it much more than WDW 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Getting through security, etc. with 3 car seats and all our luggage really was a challenge



I still don't know how you did it




TheMaxRebo said:


> I was most looking forward to in San Diego was checking out the breweries, especially Stone



This is definitely something I'm wanting to do one day.  I was actually trying to convince DH to go down there during Summer break so we could hit up a few of those restaurants but he thinks it will be way too hot.



TheMaxRebo said:


> I really am quite happy with the decision we made to stay at the HoJo



This is still on my to-try list.  We just knocked off a new (to us) hotel on Harbor, the Best Western Park Place Inn and really loved that it was directly across from the main crosswalk.  But would really like to do all the hotels on Harbor!


----------



## missangelalexis

I would love to hear your thoughts on WDW vs DL as I have my opinions on those same things as well!

I really applaud you travelling with 3 kids and all that luggage! I don't doubt that it's not easy!

Enjoyed your recaps so far!


----------



## afwdwfan

You know, I like your idea for considering some of the preconceived notions a lot of us have to base your final write up on.  I'm sure you'll elaborate on this when you get to that part, but that whole True/False thing just doesn't work.  I was reading through your list and thinking about how I'd answer each of those and I kept coming up with exceptions to each and every one of them. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> In the end, while it would have been awesome to stay at the Disneyland Hotel, I really am quite happy with the decision we made to stay at the HoJo - and I can't picture not having that extra space ... and the kids still talk about getting to stay in the bunk beds. I loved the Pirate theming (not over the top by enough) and the water play area was pretty darn cool and had enough stuff for all of the kids to have fun. For the price I would definitely recommend it. About the only negative is that it is that last hotel on that stretch so it feels like a longer walk than it really is when you are pushing a stroller full of tired kids at the end of a long day and everyone else walking with you peals off earlier to go to their hotels. Certainly not too far to walk, but there are a few a bit closer if the added space or water area are not critical for you.


I'm glad you wrote about this.  I loved staying on property and I'm glad we did it.  If we return and have the means to do so again, I definitely want to stay in Disneyland Hotel.  But part of the reason that we really didn't consider the off property options was because we just didn't know a lot about them.  True, you can find out if they're good neighbor hotels and see where they are in relation to everything on Google Earth, but I just hadn't seen many TR's or real life stories about them.  I think you did a great job covering this aspect of the trip and will be very helpful to a first time visitor planning a trip to Disneyland.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

afwdwfan said:


> You know, I like your idea for considering some of the preconceived notions a lot of us have to base your final write up on.  I'm sure you'll elaborate on this when you get to that part, but that whole True/False thing just doesn't work.  I was reading through your list and thinking about how I'd answer each of those and I kept coming up with exceptions to each and every one of them.
> 
> I'm glad you wrote about this.  I loved staying on property and I'm glad we did it.  If we return and have the means to do so again, I definitely want to stay in Disneyland Hotel.  But part of the reason that we really didn't consider the off property options was because we just didn't know a lot about them.  True, you can find out if they're good neighbor hotels and see where they are in relation to everything on Google Earth, but I just hadn't seen many TR's or real life stories about them.  I think you did a great job covering this aspect of the trip and will be very helpful to a first time visitor planning a trip to Disneyland.



yeah, I was thinking that not many of the answers will be explicitly True/False, so perhaps I leave that aspect out - or at least not try to answer that but give my thoughts on how I found the CMs compared to at WDW, etc.

I think for staying off site, especially if you stay on Harbor Bvld, everyone staying there is going to Disneyland and there are banners up on the street and you can see the monorail going by - so it really doesn't feel that different from being in a Disney hotel (as far as being in the "bubble") and distance wise to the entrance to the parks they are roughly the same as to the DLH or the Pier (Grand Californian is obviously closer).  You are setting foot off of Disney property so there are some "non-Disney" things around which you wouldn't see staying at the DLH, but it really wasn't bad at all


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Leshaface said:


> Looking forward to hearing your thoughts about all this.  It's always interesting to hear peoples perspectives on Disneyland when they've been visiting WDW for a long time.  As a DLR Vet, I do love it.  But it's definitely a locals park which can be a bummer the majority of the time because it will pretty much always be packed.  But there's something about WDW that I love even more.  Probably because DH enjoys it much more than WDW
> 
> I still don't know how you did it
> 
> This is definitely something I'm wanting to do one day.  I was actually trying to convince DH to go down there during Summer break so we could hit up a few of those restaurants but he thinks it will be way too hot.
> 
> This is still on my to-try list.  We just knocked off a new (to us) hotel on Harbor, the Best Western Park Place Inn and really loved that it was directly across from the main crosswalk.  But would really like to do all the hotels on Harbor!



I do have a lot of thoughts comparing the two - though it definitely isn't that one is clearly is better than the other

I think we just did it because we didn't really have a choice to not do it ... unless we just don't want to go on vacation that needs flying as part of it.

I think you all would enjoy San Diego and even just some of those other towns like San Clemente.  Definitely could be a "long weekend" type trip for you

The location of the Best Western was amazing - I was jealous of the people staying there when we were walking back at night ... but we really liked the HoJo and I think you and your family would enjoy the water play area too




missangelalexis said:


> I would love to hear your thoughts on WDW vs DL as I have my opinions on those same things as well!
> 
> I really applaud you travelling with 3 kids and all that luggage! I don't doubt that it's not easy!
> 
> Enjoyed your recaps so far!



Would be great to hear your thoughts as well ... though I suspect our views on character meets at least are very similar 

Definitely wasn't easy traveling with all the stuff - but we just made it work and tried to stay out of people's way.  It was a little different than going to Orlando since there are so many families there, but I think traveling on Saturdays helped so we at least avoided most of the business travel

Thank you!


----------



## Li Li

We finally got a chance to watch the video this past weekend! Excellent! It was really terrific!


----------



## gluestickgirl

TheMaxRebo said:


> ​
> Then I will do the Walt Disney World to Disneyland comparison - and thinking I will do it based on common perceptions and indicate if I found them to be true or not.  So thinking of things like:
> 
> True or False, everything at Disneyland is much smaller than at WDW?
> True or False, the Cast Members at Disneyland are much better/nicer than at WDW?
> True or False, of the rides that are at both, Disneyland's versions are better?
> True or False, you can feel the outside world creep in when in Disneyland - it doesn't have the same "bubble" that WDW has?
> Let me know your thoughts on the above in general and if you have specific items you'd like me to cover, please let me know!



very interested to see your thoughts here...  wondering how they'll compare to ours. =)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 51 - Final Thoughts - Part 3*
*General thoughts - II*​
So now we can talk about actual Disneyland, and as mentioned last post, areas I will focus on are attractions, food, shows/parades, and then overall.  I think I will also add a category for Character interactions/meets.

*Attractions:*

There are a lot of aspects to discussing the attractions at Disneyland - and I actually found the experiences different at the Disneyland Park vs California Adventure.  It's also a little hard to talk about them without comparing to their counterparts at Walt Disney World, but I will try to save that until the next post.

One common theme is that the rides seemed very well maintained and some of the unique rides to Disneyland were most excellent - also having some classics from my childhood (such as Mr. Toad) available was great!  I also really enjoyed the overlays to both Space Mountain (Ghost Galaxy) and Haunted Mansion (Nightmare Before Christmas).

The rides, especially in Disneyland Park did seem congested at times, especially in Fantasyland, which was both good and bad in that it was neat to just see ride after ride as you moved around, but also made things congested.  Some of the standout rides in Disneyland Park for us were:

Pirates of the Caribbean (just love the start by Blue Bayou and the extra scenes at the beginning)
Haunted Mansion (always a favorite but the TNBC overlay was just phenomenal and I am glad we got on a couple of times)
Matterhorn (perhaps just because new to us and I knew going in it would be rough, but I really enjoyed it)
Big Thunder (very smooth and the explosion scenes are great!)
Indiana Jones (very, very cool ride - though very bumpy)
Canal Boats (I know, very simple ride, but it was so unique and I loved how Olivia got picked to be a whale watcher)
Space Mountain: Ghost Galaxy (the ride itself was a lot smoother than WDW and loved the overlay, which was more intense than I was expecting)
Pinocchio's Daring Journey (this was my favorite of the FL dark rides (though to be fair we didn't get on Alice) - and also unique to DLR so that was cool)
It's a Small World (loved the addition of the Disney characters)
The monorail (obviously getting to sit up front was amazing but also liked how it went through the parks and through the Grand Californian, etc.)
Autopia (i thought it was very well done and much better than WDW's version)

The only ride I can really think of that disappointed was Roger Rabbit - the queue was cool but the ride itself was only ok, I was hoping for better.   Most of the other things were good if not great and likely will tough on them in the DL vs WDW post.

 




















At California Adventure - this is somewhat of a weird park as it is sort of a mash-up of other parks around the world ... but some of the themed lands are really cool and very immersive.  Obviously Cars Land but It's a Bug's Land as well.  Some of the standout rides at this part to us were:

Goofy's Sky school (ok, not the most amazing or original ride but I had fun with Olivia and I loved how it overlooked the park and was so close to the Grand Californian)
Radiator Springs (I mean, obviously.  The level of theming is amazing and the animatronic parts are top notch.  I think perhaps I had too high of a bar in my head and wish the outside racing parts were a bit more exciting, but overall a tremendous ride!)
California Screamin' (this probably wins for ride that most exceeded expectations - I really enjoyed this ... despite the GoPro fail)
Bug's Land rides (I'll group these together but these were really cute and such a greatly themed area ... really just kids rids, but good versions of them)
Grizzly River Run (very good raft ride and while trying not to base this on comparisons to WDW, this one was definitely better than Kali River Rapids)
Nothing really disappointed here - though we didn't get on everything so that a bit of a disappointment.  I though Mater's ride was a good version of that sort of carnival ride if not amazing.  And having the digital screen definitely helped Soarin', and the kids enjoyed the Challenge Trail

 










*Food:*

So dining and food in general is always a big part of our Disney vacations - and also one of the parts that provided the most challenge in planning this vacation as so many of the options were new to us and you don't exactly get to book them 180 days out.

As a whole we found the food at Disneyland to be very, very good - even little things like how they had the characters "turning" the popcorn machines or the Mint Julep bar with the Mickey beignets, lots of good options ... and I know we didn't even hit a lot of them, especially the quick service options (thinking specifically of not getting a corn dog or soup in a bread bowl)

Some of the standout dining for us included:

Blue Bayou (and our plan of booking the first lunch seating (11:30am) and getting their early to request waterside table worked out great.  I loved that the special drinks had unlimited refills, the gumbo was really good and my pork entree was probably the best we had all trip.  The kids food was good too and was just great watching the boats for Pirates go by)
Cove Bar (they did mess up Judi's drink, but the setting was amazing as were the Lobster nachos!  Also enjoyed the Fresh Lemonade with Wildberry Foam)
Ariel's grotto (probably the best character meal I have ever done food wise
Steakhouse 55 (best breakfast of the Disneyland portion of the trip - just really solid food, great pictures on the wall, and excuse to explore the Disneyland Hotel)
Trader Sam's / Tiki Terrace (the drinks were really good and some of the snack food - particularly the fried string beans were excellent!)
Bengal Barbeque (probably my favorite quick service we got - a little different but all was really good and quite filling.  Only issue was the seating in that area, but was a good place to wait while rider-swapping on Indy)

We did have a few "misses" - Carthay Circle definitely disappointed (I would give it another chance, particularly as a date night, but for what it cost and the expectations I had it missed for me).  Smokejumpers Grill was just ok - not bad but felt like potential for that location and theming to be better.  I'd also note that the Plaza breakfast was solid (other than the having to carry your own coffee) but was more about the characters than the food I think so will cover that later.

 







*Characters:*

This is one area I have very mixed feelings about.  They were definitely plentiful which was appreciated and it was great seeing the characters in their fall/Halloween outfits.  Biggest issue I had was the meets as they weren't as scheduled and the lines were long and often got cut off, but then when the character came back out they wouldn't be at the exact same spot so people would rush after them or to where they were going and even if you were the first waiting from the last set you likely wouldn't be first for the next set.  We had luck with rather good princesses at Fantasy Faire, and all the characters that swarm you at the Plaza was great (if a bit overwhelming).  While we were very bummed that Anna was not at the meet, we had a very good Elsa which made up for it.  I did appreciate that they had quite a variety of characters out, though we unfortunately didn't get to meet too many of the "rare" characters.

Some of our favorites:

Elsa (despite Anna not being there - actually with her not being there probably "forced" Elsa to be more active)
Snow White (at the Fantasy Faire, really played with Emma and was cute with the girls in their Snow White outfits)
Mickey Mouse (while Steamboat Willie was the wish, very happy to get Music Conductor Mickey and he was great with Emma too)
Skeleton Goofy (... cause it was Skeleton Goofy)
Captain Hook (at the Plaza, was just so in character and really played up with a bunch of us)

 


















Ok, I am going to stop for now - these collages are taking longer to go through everything and put together than I thought 

TTFN


----------



## Dugette

TheMaxRebo said:


> Glad you enjoyed it - let me know what Izzy thinks


She loved it and insisted we watch it twice in a row! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> About the only negative is that it is that last hotel on that stretch so it feels like a longer walk than it really is when you are pushing a stroller full of tired kids at the end of a long day and everyone else walking with you peals off earlier to go to their hotels. Certainly not too far to walk, but there are a few a bit closer if the added space or water area are not critical for you.


It does seem like a great place to stay, but this is why I'm glad we switched from HoJo to BWPPI - it was SO nice to cross the street and immediately be at our hotel.



TheMaxRebo said:


> California Screamin' (this probably wins for ride that most exceeded expectations - I really enjoyed this ... despite the GoPro fail)


Totally agree on this - we were both surprised at how much we liked it.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Bengal Barbeque (probably my favorite quick service we got - a little different but all was really good and quite filling. Only issue was the seating in that area, but was a good place to wait while rider-swapping on Indy)


Still bummed we missed out on this (line was way too slow). Next time!



TheMaxRebo said:


> Captain Hook (at the Plaza, was just so in character and really played up with a bunch of us)


Yes, Captain Hook is fun meet!


----------



## missangelalexis

The overlays to Space Mountain and Haunted Mansion were amazing, and definitely 2 highlights for me as well! And agreed about Roger Rabbit, we were disappointed with that as well.

You're right when you say California Adventure is somewhat of a mashup of parks. But I think that's what made me like it so much! I also felt it was much more laid back than other parks!

Loved the variety of food options at the parks. There was so much I would have liked to try but just not enough time! Loved the characters churning the popcorn too!

You know I'm definitely on the same page as you about characters. Loved the variety, hated the execution of them.


----------



## afwdwfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> Pinocchio's Daring Journey (this was my favorite of the FL dark rides (though to be fair we didn't get on Alice)


Honestly, I think they are like 1 and 1A and could be interchangeable.  Both are great rides.  I'm sorry you missed Alice. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Autopia (i thought it was very well done and much better than WDW's version)






TheMaxRebo said:


> Grizzly River Run (very good raft ride and while trying not to base this on comparisons to WDW, this one was definitely better than Kali River Rapids)


Like by a landslide.  No comparison. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> This is one area I have very mixed feelings about. They were definitely plentiful which was appreciated and it was great seeing the characters in their fall/Halloween outfits. Biggest issue I had was the meets as they weren't as scheduled and the lines were long and often got cut off, but then when the character came back out they wouldn't be at the exact same spot so people would rush after them or to where they were going and even if you were the first waiting from the last set you likely wouldn't be first for the next set.


I agree.  I loved randomly seeing them around the parks, but we definitely didn't meet as many of them as we ordinarily would at Disney World due to the unpredictability and the hit and miss tendency of the lines.


----------



## Leshaface

TheMaxRebo said:


> The rides, especially in Disneyland Park did seem congested at times, especially in Fantasyland, which was both good and bad in that it was neat to just see ride after ride as you moved around, but also made things congested.



I know i've said it before, but it's totally a locals park which makes it really hard for out of town guests (especially WDW vets!) to fully enjoy being able to move around areas like FL and even on the walkway over by POTC.  



TheMaxRebo said:


> Haunted Mansion (always a favorite but the TNBC overlay was just phenomenal and I am glad we got on a couple of times)



Obviously my fav and so well done.  



TheMaxRebo said:


> Bug's Land rides (I'll group these together but these were really cute and such a greatly themed area



I'm learning to totally love and appreciate this land more and more with each visit!  



TheMaxRebo said:


> (thinking specifically of not getting a corn dog or soup in a bread bowl)



Agh, yes.  You need to come back for those!



TheMaxRebo said:


> Smokejumpers Grill was just ok - not bad but felt like potential for that location and theming to be better.



That's too bad, especially since it's newer.  Loved when it was Taste Pilots' Grill!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dugette said:


> She loved it and insisted we watch it twice in a row!
> 
> It does seem like a great place to stay, but this is why I'm glad we switched from HoJo to BWPPI - it was SO nice to cross the street and immediately be at our hotel.
> 
> Totally agree on this - we were both surprised at how much we liked it.
> 
> Still bummed we missed out on this (line was way too slow). Next time!
> 
> Yes, Captain Hook is fun meet!



Glad to see Izzy enjoyed the video 

Yeah, definitely was a bit jealous at the end of the night of people staying at the BWPPI - definitely think that turned out to be a good choice for you

definitely put Bengal Barbeque on your "must do" list for the next trip!




missangelalexis said:


> The overlays to Space Mountain and Haunted Mansion were amazing, and definitely 2 highlights for me as well! And agreed about Roger Rabbit, we were disappointed with that as well.
> 
> You're right when you say California Adventure is somewhat of a mashup of parks. But I think that's what made me like it so much! I also felt it was much more laid back than other parks!
> 
> Loved the variety of food options at the parks. There was so much I would have liked to try but just not enough time! Loved the characters churning the popcorn too!
> 
> You know I'm definitely on the same page as you about characters. Loved the variety, hated the execution of them.



I didn't dislike California Adventure - it was just hard to evaluate as a complete park I think.  Though, with Star Wars and Toy Story Lands coming I suspect DHS might start to feel that way as well.  It was a bit more laid back as well ... well, other than when it came to lining up for World of Color 

Yeah - definitely hard to fit all the food options in to only a few days ... another reason I wish we had a few more days in the parks


----------



## TheMaxRebo

afwdwfan said:


> Honestly, I think they are like 1 and 1A and could be interchangeable.  Both are great rides.  I'm sorry you missed Alice.
> 
> 
> 
> Like by a landslide.  No comparison.
> 
> I agree.  I loved randomly seeing them around the parks, but we definitely didn't meet as many of them as we ordinarily would at Disney World due to the unpredictability and the hit and miss tendency of the lines.



Definitely still bummed about Alice, but it is what it is ... definitely a priority for next trip 

I think the way the characters were would be great with low crowds or if we were just locals or had more times in the park, but it made it a real challenge for us - especially when used to the organization at WDW




Leshaface said:


> I know i've said it before, but it's totally a locals park which makes it really hard for out of town guests (especially WDW vets!) to fully enjoy being able to move around areas like FL and even on the walkway over by POTC.
> 
> Obviously my fav and so well done.
> 
> I'm learning to totally love and appreciate this land more and more with each visit!
> 
> Agh, yes.  You need to come back for those!
> 
> That's too bad, especially since it's newer.  Loved when it was Taste Pilots' Grill!



I definitely had heard beforehand how Disneyland is more of a locals park and knew how that impacted parades and shows and stuff, but guess I just didn't realize the impact it would have just moving around 

wish they did overlays that well at WDW - though I understand why they don't really do them

Definitely need a corn dog!

It wasn't bad, and to be fair it was the end of the day, etc. - just felt like it could have been more/better than it was


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 52 - Final Thoughts - Part 4*
*General thoughts - III*​
* Parades and shows:*

While going in I understood planning for Disneyland to be "easier" than Walt Disney World, the one area that seemed a bit complicated was for many of the shows, especially World of Color.  That, plus the interest over the Paint the Night parade and hearing how long people lined up for it created some of the biggest worries for me going in.

Well, the worries were justified as they are some crowded events ... but also pretty spectacular!

A brief take of each show/parade we saw:

*Pixar Play Parade @ California Adventure:*  This was not a priority for us, but I managed to see at least parts of it twice.  It's actually a pretty fun parade and Countdown to Fun is just a catch song.  Definitely not a "must see" but there are some fun elements (I mean, fire out of a baby's head?!?!?)
*Mickey's Soundsational Parade @ Disneyland Resort:* We happened to return to the park right before this started so we got to see the entire thing and we really enjoyed it.  It's no Festival of Fantasy but has some different characters and I liked that it led with Mickey and closed with Mary Poppins.  Again, probably not a "must do" but of the two I would try to make time to see this one
*World of Color @ California Adventure: * Well, the viewing area for this is a bit of a mess and as mentioned I was a little bummed about how far back we were and with people in front of us despite having the dining package and showing up 45 mins early, but the show really is amazing and truly something you need to see.  A bit of a nightmare getting out of the area after the show but at least while the show is going on it is very engrossing and they do have the game on the fun wheel to try and help pass the time before it starts.
*Fantasmic!:* So we made the call that this was the show we would miss - but we did get to see a bit of it by accident.  The dragon here really is so much better compared to the WDW one.  Of the evening shows I think we made the right call to miss this one - but it still is a great show.
*Paint the Night: *What can I say, we love this so much!  Just a technical marvel and so much fun.   Honestly, if I could only pick one it would be this over World of Color.  We did get a bit lucky in finding our spot to watch this but if we had more time I definitely wouldn't hesitate to stake out a spot for up to an hour to see this or think about the dining package for it - really is that good
*Disneyland Forever Fireworks and Projection Show: *We weren't able to see this from Main St. but we really enjoyed the projections we saw on It's a Small World.  The show as a whole is quite good, though the fireworks themselves don't stand up to Wishes.   Love the ending lyric of "Come on and live the magic!"

Photos and gifs:
 
































*Overall thoughts:*

It's hard to sum-up everything from this trip.  Certainly one filled with some bumps (heat, crowds, Emma being sick, Peter getting hurt, etc.) but also some amazing highs (meeting Alicia and Brenda, the night time entertainment, some of the character meals/meets, amazing rides, etc.).  

It is also weird in that I felt completely satisfied with our trip but then disappointed at the same time.  What I mean by that is I felt we got in basically everything we wanted to to as far as rides and meals and characters and shows, but at the same time I don't think I got to take in all the details and just soak in the "feels" like I was hoping to.  I really think the heat and the crowds took away for me as we had to rush a bit more or line up earlier than I would have liked to get in what we did and didn't have enough enough down time or time to just wander.

I think the best way I can sum it up is that I loved it, had an amazing time, but I wish I had a day or even a few hours by myself with no/low crowds to just walk around and take it all in and think about this history, notice the details, etc.

I don't want to paint to negative of a picture because we really did have an amazing time and I would love to go back again, and while it did also highlight some things we do love about Walt Disney World (I'll get to that next post), there really is nothing like walking in and looking up and seeing that light on in the window and picturing Walt looking down at all he created.






TTFN


----------



## Dugette

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Pixar Play Parade @ California Adventure:* This was not a priority for us, but I managed to see at least parts of it twice. It's actually a pretty fun parade and Countdown to Fun is just a catch song. Definitely not a "must see" but there are some fun elements (I mean, fire out of a baby's head?!?!?)


I know it's lower on your list, but I do wish we'd gotten to this one. It looks so unique and fun!



TheMaxRebo said:


> *Fantasmic!:* So we made the call that this was the show we would miss - but we did get to see a bit of it by accident. The dragon here really is so much better compared to the WDW one. Of the evening shows I think we made the right call to miss this one - but it still is a great show.


I am actually kind of glad that Fantasmic was down during our visit. As you said, there's a lot of nighttime stuff to plan for and this took a big one off our plate. Something for next time, I guess.



TheMaxRebo said:


> *Paint the Night: *What can I say, we love this so much! Just a technical marvel and so much fun. Honestly, if I could only pick one it would be this over World of Color. We did get a bit lucky in finding our spot to watch this but if we had more time I definitely wouldn't hesitate to stake out a spot for up to an hour to see this or think about the dining package for it - really is that good


I agree - great show! We also felt that our dining package was worthwhile. The front row spots on the curb were great. And we wanted to eat at Blue Bayou anyway. Not sure I'd do it every time, but worked out really well for us.



TheMaxRebo said:


> *Disneyland Forever Fireworks and Projection Show: *We weren't able to see this from Main St. but we really enjoyed the projections we saw on It's a Small World. The show as a whole is quite good, though the fireworks themselves don't stand up to Wishes. Love the ending lyric of "Come on and live the magic!"


I was so bummed they cancelled this every night of our trip. Darn wind! Again, something for a return visit.

Nice to hear your thoughts on everything. Glad you had an overall good experience, but I understand what you mean about wanting more time to soak it all in. Happy that you got to the firehouse to appreciate the light.


----------



## missangelalexis

I'm glad you got to see all the parades and nighttime shows in some way! Even if some of them you only saw briefly, at least you were able to! 

I can certainly understand wanting more time to just soak it in. It's hard when it's your first time and you want to see and do as much as possible! Plus I know the heat definitely took its toll. But it does sound like you had a fantastic trip nonetheless and hopefully you get to go back in the future!


----------



## afwdwfan

I appreciate your take on the shows.  I find it hard to say much about it since about half of them weren't running when we were there.  I'm glad you were able to take so many of them in though.  Paint the Night and World of Color really must be amazing to see in person.



TheMaxRebo said:


> It is also weird in that I felt completely satisfied with our trip but then disappointed at the same time. What I mean by that is I felt we got in basically everything we wanted to to as far as rides and meals and characters and shows, but at the same time I don't think I got to take in all the details and just soak in the "feels" like I was hoping to.


I completely understand.  I felt the same way.  This is why even though you "can do Disneyland in 3 days" I'd love to spend at least 5 days there just to have that time to take it in and maybe do a tour or 2 to really take the history of the place in. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't want to paint to negative of a picture because we really did have an amazing time and I would love to go back again, and while it did also highlight some things we do love about Walt Disney World (I'll get to that next post), there really is nothing like walking in and looking up and seeing that light on in the window and picturing Walt looking down at all he created.


Exactly!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'm here to read along and your finished 

Ah well, I do like binge reading/watching.


----------



## ElenaJane

Great wrap up!  Again, I love the Gifs and it was fun seeing the picture montages and remembering the highlights of your TR!  I am so excited to go....in less than 3 weeks!

And I know I am on the right website, when I read:

Skeleton Goofy (... cause it was Skeleton Goofy)
  And I 100% agree and understand!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dugette said:


> I know it's lower on your list, but I do wish we'd gotten to this one. It looks so unique and fun!
> 
> I am actually kind of glad that Fantasmic was down during our visit. As you said, there's a lot of nighttime stuff to plan for and this took a big one off our plate. Something for next time, I guess.
> 
> I agree - great show! We also felt that our dining package was worthwhile. The front row spots on the curb were great. And we wanted to eat at Blue Bayou anyway. Not sure I'd do it every time, but worked out really well for us.
> 
> I was so bummed they cancelled this every night of our trip. Darn wind! Again, something for a return visit.
> 
> Nice to hear your thoughts on everything. Glad you had an overall good experience, but I understand what you mean about wanting more time to soak it all in. Happy that you got to the firehouse to appreciate the light.



The Pixar parade was pretty fun - plus I love the music they use ... not to mention a baby with fire coming out of his head!

I am glad I caught the dragon part as an added bonus because that was one thing I wanted to see but I am also glad we didn't make special plans to see the show.  A lot of different nighttime entertainment there and everything seems to need preparation/waiting time to see!

If they had that dining package available when we went I think we would have gotten it - can't beat a curb side seat for Paint the Night!  Even better when it was for a place you wanted to eat at anyway (that was one of the reasons we did the WoC package at Carthay - though, that didn't work out quite as planned)

That really does suck they cancelled the fireworks every night you were there - I have read others say that too (not necessarily every night of a trip but seems like it happens fairly frequently that they are cancelled)

Seeing the light int he Firehouse was a definite must for me!




missangelalexis said:


> I'm glad you got to see all the parades and nighttime shows in some way! Even if some of them you only saw briefly, at least you were able to!
> 
> I can certainly understand wanting more time to just soak it in. It's hard when it's your first time and you want to see and do as much as possible! Plus I know the heat definitely took its toll. But it does sound like you had a fantastic trip nonetheless and hopefully you get to go back in the future!



Yeah - all in all, considering we only had 3 park days I think we did pretty good with seeing as many nighttime shows as we did, especially given the crowds and the wait that you need to do to see them

We definitely had a fun trip and looking back, we really did get a lot of our must-dos in ... would definitely like to go back at some point but I think I would plan for more days to allow for taking it easy/"soaking it in" time




afwdwfan said:


> I appreciate your take on the shows.  I find it hard to say much about it since about half of them weren't running when we were there.  I'm glad you were able to take so many of them in though.  Paint the Night and World of Color really must be amazing to see in person.
> 
> I completely understand.  I felt the same way.  This is why even though you "can do Disneyland in 3 days" I'd love to spend at least 5 days there just to have that time to take it in and maybe do a tour or 2 to really take the history of the place in.
> 
> Exactly!



Thanks - I am glad we got all the shows in (even the bonus bit of Fantasmic!) and it is hard to put into words (or even gifs) how great WoC and Paint the Night are.  

I think if/when we do go back we will plan on more days there - just was too much and the heat and crowds didn't help ... and then I'd feel better about just sitting and people watching and stuff


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm here to read along and your finished
> 
> Ah well, I do like binge reading/watching.



 ... wasn't originally thinking I would have quite so much material here, but I hope the read is worth it!




ElenaJane said:


> Great wrap up!  Again, I love the Gifs and it was fun seeing the picture montages and remembering the highlights of your TR!  I am so excited to go....in less than 3 weeks!
> 
> And I know I am on the right website, when I read:
> 
> Skeleton Goofy (... cause it was Skeleton Goofy)
> And I 100% agree and understand!



Thank you!  I am very excited for you trip - I know you will have a great time and I guess only advice is definitely get there early and use that time to get in what attractions you can and then find time to "smell the Disney details" if you can!


----------



## NJlauren

Catching up!  Love your overview!  Such a nice wrap up.

Overall even with some disappointing things it seems like you had a really great trip!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 53 - Final Thoughts - Part 5
Comparing Disneyland to Walt Disney World .... perception vs reality!*​
Finally we come to the end - and as promised, I will provide a comparison of Disneyland to Walt Disney World.  I definitely want to stress this is my view of things and do not represent that of The DIS or anything else beyond my physical being.  Your actually experience may vary 

Before our trip, I definitely had pre-conceived thoughts of what Disneyland was like and how it would compare to Walt Disney World, so I thought it would be fun and interesting to structure this post around those perceptions and see how they compared to what I really experienced.   

Note that this post will likely be fairly text heavy as no new pictures to use and I already re-used many of the good ones in the recap posts ... using them again just seems gratuitus at this point, but I will try to add in a few things just to break things up a bit.

*Perception: Disneyland is so much smaller than Walt Disney World.*

Based on statistics, there really is no way in arguing this - Disneyland is approximately 500 acres while Walt Disney World in Florida is over 25,000 acres.  Disneyland has 2 parks and 3 hotels, Walt Disney World has 4 parks, 2 water parks, golf courses (miniature and regulations), 21 hotels, and even more than this.  I knew the stats going in and so I really expected it to be stark how small Disneyland is.  But in reality, I didn't really feel that.  I mean, yes, the property is much smaller but I think with everything right there within walking distance (Disneyland Resort, California Adventure, Downtown Disney) that is almost felt like one giant park rather than a collection of parks within a huge amount of land.  Added to that, there are actually more rides/attractions in Disneyland Resort than in the Magic Kingdom and I think because of that I never really felt like it was smaller or lesser than the Magic Kingdom.   

Two aspects are definitely smaller though: 

1) The pathways are smaller.  This really made it feel very crowded and made it hard to navigate at times.  This is especially true in New Orleans Square, but even on Main St, you notice that it is narrower.  

 


2) The other thing is that Sleeping Beauty Castle is significantly smaller than Cinderella Castle and this does change the feel of the park.   I have definitely been asked which castle do I like better and I must say that I cop out a bit and say that I think they serve different purposes.  Cinderella Castle is the centerpiece, not just of the Magic Kingdom but of the entire Florida Project - it was meant to be seen beyond the park and draw you in from the TTC and build anticipation as you travel around on the monorail.  To me, Sleeping Beauty Castle doesn't do that - it is more the entrance to Fantasyland - something that appears to be off in the distance down Main St. and just changes the tone when you move from the "world of yesterday" to the "world of Fantasy" - and it serves that purpose well.  Though, if push comes to shove, I definitely have to choose Cindy's Castle.  It's just that much more impressive, you can eat in it, there is a Dream Suite in it, the Bibby Bobbity Boutique ... it's just much more of a destination.

_*Reality: Technically true but it doesn't feel super tiny when you are inside it, other than the pathways*_


*Perception: The Cast Members at Disneyland are much nicer and more in touch with the legacy of their Florida counterparts*

Maybe it is just from watching the DIS Unplugged Podcast and reading other horror stories of rude cast members at Walt Disney World and how that never happens at Disneyland as they are there for the long haul and not just for fun on the college program, etc. but I was truly expecting to be just blown over by how amazing every single Cast Member was at Disneyland and how into being a Cast Member they all would be, etc.  I gotta say, I didn't get that vibe at all.  Not that we encountered anyone really rude or bad or anything, they all just seemed, well, good.  We only had a few interactions that really stood out and not too many of them went above and beyond to provide a "magical experience" and when it comes to lining up for shows and parades some where quite short at times.

I will say, I think we have been pretty lucky at Walt Disney World as we have not really encountered any particularly rude Cast Members and have had some really great experiences between photopass sessions and one photographer that held up something to block the sun off of Emma during a parade and just some other really great memories that stand out.  I will say I think there was more consistency at Disneyland in that they were all "good" where as at Walt Disneyland there was a bigger gab between the highs and the lows.






 (photopass photographer Kimberly who not only blocked the sun off Emma but then spent ~10mins trying to cheer Olivia up who was bummed that the Festival of Fantasy parade was rained out (yeah, it was sunny, but it was rained out ... don't get me started))

*Reality: For us this was definitely not the case - there are great cast members everywhere and many who love Disney and work at Walt Disney World.  You do get to meet more at Disneyland who have been working there for quite a while thought which is neat.*


*Perception: The food is much better at Disneyland, particularly the quick service options*

I will cut the chase on this one and say while Walt Disney World is definitely improving, the food options are definitely better at Disneyland, particularly thinking of quick service inside the parks.  The entire warf area at California Adventure has a ton of great options not to mention things like the Corn Dog Castle/Little Red Wagon - just something unique and done very well.  One of our absolute favorite places was the Bengal Barbeque stand with great options, and again, something unique.  Walt Disney World just seems to have a much higher percentage of locations that have the typical burgers and hot dogs type food.  Flo's V8 Cafe we also really loved and it had some different options.

And this is without us even going to Paradise Garden Grill, the French Market Cafe, or getting the Fried Chicken at the Plaza.

Walt Disney World definitely has a few great options (Sunshine Seasons, Be Our Guest Lunch, etc.) and some wonderful signature options, but overall, to me this was no contest!

Plus, Disneyland has these little guys helping to make the popcorn:





*Reality: yup!*


*Perception: For the rides that are in both location, the Disneyland version is better*

This will obviously vary by ride, so I thought I would list out the ones that a) I and think of a ii) we rode in both locations, to helps see if reality matched the perception


*Space Mountain:* This obviously had an overlay on it but even without that, you could tell the ride was smoother.  But the fact it can have an overlay add to it for me as well.  Winner: *Disneyland*
*Splash Mountain: *The one at Walt Disney World feels a bit more impressive and bigger - also larger boats.  This one though has so many more animatronics and they all seemed to be working.  It's close, but I go *Disneyland*
*Haunted Mansion:* Personally I prefer the exterior to the one at Walt Disney World, which is more gothic and reminicient of what is in upstate New York, while Disneylands is more of a Southern Plantation style,  The ride itself is basically the same, but the overlay for Nightmare Before Christmas was amazing and as that is only at Disneyland, I gotta give it to *Disneyland *again
*Buzz Lightyear Space Ranger Spin/Astroblasters:*  The ride just works better at Disneyland and having the detachable guns helps so much.  Winner: *Disneyland*
*Big Thunder Mountain Rail Road:* So much smoother at Disneyland and the explosion effects are awesome!  *Disneyland *wins again!
*Autopia/Speedway:* No contest, it is so much more scenic at *Disneyland*
*Pirates of the Caribbean: *Not even close - getting to pass Blue Bayou and the entire beginning part ... just shows what Imagineering can do with the time and money they need.  While WDW has the mermaids, this is still all *Disneyland*.
*Soarin*: Same movie, currently, but *Disneyland *has it in digital making is vastly superior 
*It's a Small World*: *Disneyland *has the Disney characters and a much better facade and you get to load outdoors.

Ok, so pretty much all Disneyland - though, to be fair, if/when everything is working in Splash, I would give it to WDW.

There are a number of rides that we didn't to at DL and my understanding is at least some of these are better at WDW: 

*Little Mermaid*: Basically same ride, but much better queue at *WDW*
*Atro Orbiters*: up high at *WDW *so that makes it better
*Tower of Terror*: Has the extra inside scene at *WDW*
*Peter Pan*: The queue is better at WDW but I heard the ride itself is better at *DLR*

I am sure some will disagree with me, and there are certainly some great rides at WDW that aren't at DLR (Expedition Everest, Mine Train, etc.) but for me this was really no contest.   Also, just in general the maintenance seemed much better/consistent at DLR - I didn't notice any missing ceiling tiles or not working animatronics, etc.






*Reality: Hard to argue but the rides are either rather close or much better at Disneyland*


*Perception: You don't get the same sense of being "in the Disney Bubble" at Disneyland compared to Walt Disney World*

This one there are two angles to - on one hand, it feels like "pure" Disney when you see the light on in Walt's apartment and Characters wandering around at the Disneyland Hotel or eat at the Plaza .... but on the other hand, the bubble bursts a bit when you ride the monorail and see outside the park.  And as cool as it was to see the monorail and Tower of Terror from our hotel, knowing it wasn't a Disney hotel also made it a bit odd.

And walking back from the park and seeing cast members in their work outfits getting onto regular buses to go home, seeing people hawking cheap trinkets on the corner, and (on a few occasions) seeing a homeless person in the bus stop, definitely intruded on that bubble

Reality: I think it is a fair statement to say you don't get that sense of really being enclosed in a place separate from the real work like you get at Walt Disney World - but the difference wasn't as significant as I expected (or feared) ... and getting to turn the corner and see the light on in Walt's apartment makes up for a lot of things.






And I think with that we will bring this Trip Report to a close ... thank you all so much for hanging with me and contributing.  Going to Disneyland really was an experience, one we won't forget and one we would love to do again.  Though, if I reflect I think I have to say that we really are a Walt Disney World Family.

TTFN!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

NJlauren said:


> Catching up!  Love your overview!  Such a nice wrap up.
> 
> Overall even with some disappointing things it seems like you had a really great trip!



Thank you very much!

And I do want to stress that fact - we really did have a great time ... just not without somehiccups!


----------



## NJlauren

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> And I do want to stress that fact - we really did have a great time ... just not without somehiccups!



I think all trips have hiccups it's just the way it is, especially with kids...


----------



## hokieinpa

Just finished reading your closing thoughts and wanted to say thank you for the insight! I really enjoyed the TR overall and your final thoughts and comparisons are very interesting!


----------



## ElenaJane

Have you gone to Tokyo Disney yet?  Will you be able to do a mini-TR on that!?  I'm not ready to say good-bye yet to your awesome TRs!


----------



## Dugette

TheMaxRebo said:


> Cinderella Castle is the centerpiece, not just of the Magic Kingdom but of the entire Florida Project - it was meant to be seen beyond the park and draw you in from the TTC and build anticipation as you travel around on the monorail. To me, Sleeping Beauty Castle doesn't do that - it is more the entrance to Fantasyland - something that appears to be off in the distance down Main St. and just changes the tone when you move from the "world of yesterday" to the "world of Fantasy" - and it serves that purpose well.


I like this description and agree. Of course, walking through the Sleeping Beauty castle exhibit is a nice bonus (though our experience was cut a bit short by a head bump in the dark ).



TheMaxRebo said:


> *Space Mountain:* This obviously had an overlay on it but even without that, you could tell the ride was smoother. But the fact it can have an overlay add to it for me as well. Winner: *Disneyland*


I loved the overlay (Hyperspace Mountain for us), as it really added a "story" element vs. the regular version. However, I think I am a bit of an outlier in that I really prefer the actual coaster/track design at WDW - I am a fan of those quick drops and there were almost none at DLR - just a bunch of circles, which I don't love.



TheMaxRebo said:


> *Splash Mountain: *The one at Walt Disney World feels a bit more impressive and bigger - also larger boats. This one though has so many more animatronics and they all seemed to be working. It's close, but I go *Disneyland*


I really enjoy them both and would have to ride DLR's more than once to really compare - but I did get to ride it all by myself and that made it memorable - you can sing your heart out to the songs, talk back to the characters, etc. Fun!



TheMaxRebo said:


> *Big Thunder Mountain Rail Road:* So much smoother at Disneyland and the explosion effects are awesome! *Disneyland *wins again!


Totally agree. I think I could have literally ridden that all day. But I think I only went on like 4 times.  This has always been one of my WDW favorites, but the new effects at DLR made it even better.



TheMaxRebo said:


> *Pirates of the Caribbean: *Not even close - getting to pass Blue Bayou and the entire beginning part ... just shows what Imagineering can do with the time and money they need. While WDW has the mermaids, this is still all *Disneyland*.


I agree and, much like Splash, I also got a solo ride here, which was pretty amazing. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> *It's a Small World*: *Disneyland *has the Disney characters and a much better facade and you get to load outdoors.


We really enjoyed the character spotting on the inside. Though, I didn't find the outdoor loading to be an advantage because it also meant an outdoor queue and it felt like we were melting in the direct sun forever while waiting. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> *Little Mermaid*: Basically same ride, but much better queue at *WDW*


Our experience is probably a little skewed - we only went on the DLR one once, but we were probably on it for nearly half an hour, due to three separate breakdowns (one particularly long). I think the queue was just a queue, from my memory (of having skipped most of it to jump in with Dug and Izzy).



TheMaxRebo said:


> *Atro Orbiters*: up high at *WDW *so that makes it better


One of my favorite DLR memories from going about 10 years ago was seeing the fireworks from Astro Orbiters. And I don't really care for the ride in general at either park, so that memory keeps DLR's as my "favorite."



TheMaxRebo said:


> *Tower of Terror*: Has the extra inside scene at *WDW*


Yeah, very lacking without the forward movement. But I still enjoyed it. What surprised me (only because I hadn't thought about it beforehand) was how DIFFERENT the view is when you are up high and the doors open! You see landscape and stuff - not just trees and WDW bubble-ness, but mountains! It was pretty cool.



TheMaxRebo said:


> *Peter Pan*: The queue is better at WDW but I heard the ride itself is better at *DLR*


Having spent 40 minutes in the DLR queue, I can tell you there is nothing of interest there - just switchbacks. The ride, however, had some recent updates/refreshes and was really sparkly and vibrant. If the line was ever less than 40 minutes, I would've liked to go again.



TheMaxRebo said:


> This one there are two angles to - on one hand, it feels like "pure" Disney when you see the light on in Walt's apartment and Characters wandering around at the Disneyland Hotel or eat at the Plaza .... but on the other hand, the bubble bursts a bit when you ride the monorail and see outside the park. And as cool as it was to see the monorail and Tower of Terror from our hotel, knowing it wasn't a Disney hotel also made it a bit odd.
> 
> And walking back from the park and seeing cast members in their work outfits getting onto regular buses to go home, seeing people hawking cheap trinkets on the corner, and (on a few occasions) seeing a homeless person in the bus stop, definitely intruded on that bubble


Yeah, we saw some of this too - but only for a very limited time. Staying across the street at BWPPI felt very bubble-like. It was really only the few minutes at the crosswalk that made you feel out of the bubble and then you crossed the street and the music was playing and it transported you right in.

A big plus for me was that you could easily walk between the parks, hotels, and Downtown Disney without all those annoying waits for buses. (Though I did miss riding boats). Not having any time on the road felt bubble-like to me.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Though, if I reflect I think I have to say that we really are a Walt Disney World Family.


I would agree with you on this, HOWEVER, I have to admit that I uttered something early on in our trip that will likely end up being the title of my TR, "I think I might be a Disneyland person!" I really, really enjoyed the trip - to the point that I would even consider going to DLR again before WDW. But, in my heart, I am definitely a WDW person - I mean, there is no Epcot at DLR! But I was surprised at how "at home" I felt on a first more-than-1-day visit. I can see us going back if Dug's company keeps their annual retreat in the area.

Thanks for sharing your views and your TR! As always, I've loved reading along!


----------



## missangelalexis

I agree that while DL is smaller, it never felt that way while I was actually there. 

Regarding CMs, I also felt they are much nicer at WDW. Maybe, like you, I've just been lucky in that aspect! I did encounter some not so enthusiastic CMs at Disneyland that did make me a little sad. But at the same time, we encountered some that went above and beyond! So I guess it just depends on who you come across.

Agree- lots more food options at DL!

I agree that I loved Space, HM (probably only because of the overlay), BTMRR and Small World better at Disneyland! 

There were a couple of rides I didn't get to ride at DL that WDW has. But I do think a lot of them are better at DL! For the ones you didn't get to ride, I will say:
-Little Mermaid is definitely the same but does have the better queue and facade at WDW
-Tower of Terror (in my opinion) is hands down better at WDW
-Peter Pan- maybe I was too tired when riding it at DL but feel it is pretty similar to WDW so the winner can go eithe way

I think it's true you are not in the bubble the way you are at WDW. But at the same time, I also didn't mind that. It was exciting leaving your hotel and walking under the Disneyland sign and hearing the loop music start to play. I feel like it made me appreciate heading to into the park more, if that makes sense. It was funny to see CMs walking freely in their costumes though! 

Thank you so much for sharing! I really enjoyed hearing about your first DL trip! Only a few more months until your back at the World now!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

NJlauren said:


> I think all trips have hiccups it's just the way it is, especially with kids...


  Absolutely!  And it definitely didn't prevent us from having a great time!




hokieinpa said:


> Just finished reading your closing thoughts and wanted to say thank you for the insight! I really enjoyed the TR overall and your final thoughts and comparisons are very interesting!



Thank you so much!  Thanks for contributing throughout!




ElenaJane said:


> Have you gone to Tokyo Disney yet?  Will you be able to do a mini-TR on that!?  I'm not ready to say good-bye yet to your awesome TRs!



Thanks for your sentiments and glad you enjoyed the TR!  It's actually Hong Kong, not Tokyo and I leave on Wednesday with plans to got to Hong Kong Disneyland on Friday.  Hope to do a separate mini-report for that!


----------



## Carathryn

I'm sad your trip report is over but I can't wait to hear about Hong Kong Disneyland!

I agree with a majority of your DL vs WDW feelings. I like that you were able to appreciate the good and not so good of both resorts. I am obviously a huge fan of both for different reasons.

Thanks for sharing your trip and your great pictures!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dugette said:


> I like this description and agree. Of course, walking through the Sleeping Beauty castle exhibit is a nice bonus (though our experience was cut a bit short by a head bump in the dark ).
> 
> I loved the overlay (Hyperspace Mountain for us), as it really added a "story" element vs. the regular version. However, I think I am a bit of an outlier in that I really prefer the actual coaster/track design at WDW - I am a fan of those quick drops and there were almost none at DLR - just a bunch of circles, which I don't love.
> 
> I really enjoy them both and would have to ride DLR's more than once to really compare - but I did get to ride it all by myself and that made it memorable - you can sing your heart out to the songs, talk back to the characters, etc. Fun!



I do like that they have an "attractions" in Sleeping Beauty Castle.  I know they have the stained glass and a few other elements to Cinderella's story at WDW, but maybe add a bit more to it.  Sorry to hear about Izzy bumping her head - or at least I assume it was Izzy though could have been someone else who bumped their head.

I agree with you about the dips at WDW - I think the smoothness and the overlay outdid that element for me, but can totally understand why you would like the WDW better

Guess I will read about it in the eventual TR, but when you say you rode Splash "by yourself" you mean there was no one else in the boat at all?  that is pretty cool!




Dugette said:


> Totally agree. I think I could have literally ridden that all day. But I think I only went on like 4 times.  This has always been one of my WDW favorites, but the new effects at DLR made it even better.
> 
> I agree and, much like Splash, I also got a solo ride here, which was pretty amazing.
> 
> We really enjoyed the character spotting on the inside. Though, I didn't find the outdoor loading to be an advantage because it also meant an outdoor queue and it felt like we were melting in the direct sun forever while waiting.



4 times is pretty good - we only got on BTMRR twice ... it is really a good ride and the explosions really add to it. I understand they are bringing that to the WDW version at some point which will be great!

That is true about the outside queues, especially the one at IASW as far as the sun/heat ... I love the facade though and the idea of getting in the boat outside and going into it



Dugette said:


> Our experience is probably a little skewed - we only went on the DLR one once, but we were probably on it for nearly half an hour, due to three separate breakdowns (one particularly long). I think the queue was just a queue, from my memory (of having skipped most of it to jump in with Dug and Izzy).
> 
> One of my favorite DLR memories from going about 10 years ago was seeing the fireworks from Astro Orbiters. And I don't really care for the ride in general at either park, so that memory keeps DLR's as my "favorite."
> 
> Yeah, very lacking without the forward movement. But I still enjoyed it. What surprised me (only because I hadn't thought about it beforehand) was how DIFFERENT the view is when you are up high and the doors open! You see landscape and stuff - not just trees and WDW bubble-ness, but mountains! It was pretty cool.



Having spent 40 minutes in the DLR queue, I can tell you there is nothing of interest there - just switchbacks. The ride, however, had some recent updates/refreshes and was really sparkly and vibrant. If the line was ever less than 40 minutes, I would've liked to go again.[/quote]

Memories definitely can impact an opinion and that sounds pretty magical to be spinging around and watching the fireworks.  

Good point about the view on ToT - we just didn't have time to get on that ride but that does sound like a unique aspect to it

Glad to hear you enjoyed Peter Pan ... just one of those things we didn't have the time to wait for something that they "have" at WDW - but I've heard from others that there are some different scenes or just things are done a bit better with the DLR version.



Dugette said:


> Yeah, we saw some of this too - but only for a very limited time. Staying across the street at BWPPI felt very bubble-like. It was really only the few minutes at the crosswalk that made you feel out of the bubble and then you crossed the street and the music was playing and it transported you right in.
> 
> A big plus for me was that you could easily walk between the parks, hotels, and Downtown Disney without all those annoying waits for buses. (Though I did miss riding boats). Not having any time on the road felt bubble-like to me.
> 
> I would agree with you on this, HOWEVER, I have to admit that I uttered something early on in our trip that will likely end up being the title of my TR, "I think I might be a Disneyland person!" I really, really enjoyed the trip - to the point that I would even consider going to DLR again before WDW. But, in my heart, I am definitely a WDW person - I mean, there is no Epcot at DLR! But I was surprised at how "at home" I felt on a first more-than-1-day visit. I can see us going back if Dug's company keeps their annual retreat in the area.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your views and your TR! As always, I've loved reading along!



Fully agree about the plus of it all being right there - and what I meant about it feeling like one big park

I don't think I ever thought "I think I might be a Disneyland Person" and I have to say part of me went into the trip hoping I would say that ... that I would enjoy it so much that I would prefer it to WDW, but it just never got there for us.  And combined with how much longer and more expensive the flights are for us to CA and that there aren't really any of our timeshare locations near the park, plus the fact we have family in Florida, it is just much more convenient for us to do WDW than DLR ... but I definitely want to go back at some point, but I am guess that won't be before they open up Star Wars land 

Thanks for reading along and contributing and for all of your thoughts here in this post!  Can't wait to read about your adventures!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

missangelalexis said:


> I agree that while DL is smaller, it never felt that way while I was actually there.
> 
> Regarding CMs, I also felt they are much nicer at WDW. Maybe, like you, I've just been lucky in that aspect! I did encounter some not so enthusiastic CMs at Disneyland that did make me a little sad. But at the same time, we encountered some that went above and beyond! So I guess it just depends on who you come across.
> 
> Agree- lots more food options at DL!
> 
> I agree that I loved Space, HM (probably only because of the overlay), BTMRR and Small World better at Disneyland!
> 
> There were a couple of rides I didn't get to ride at DL that WDW has. But I do think a lot of them are better at DL! For the ones you didn't get to ride, I will say:
> -Little Mermaid is definitely the same but does have the better queue and facade at WDW
> -Tower of Terror (in my opinion) is hands down better at WDW
> -Peter Pan- maybe I was too tired when riding it at DL but feel it is pretty similar to WDW so the winner can go eithe way
> 
> I think it's true you are not in the bubble the way you are at WDW. But at the same time, I also didn't mind that. It was exciting leaving your hotel and walking under the Disneyland sign and hearing the loop music start to play. I feel like it made me appreciate heading to into the park more, if that makes sense. It was funny to see CMs walking freely in their costumes though!
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing! I really enjoyed hearing about your first DL trip! Only a few more months until your back at the World now!



I guess part of me is glad that I am not the only one who has a positive view of the CMs at WDW  ... maybe I've just heard too many rants from Pete on the Unplugged Podcast about negative experiences with WDW CMs and this almost fantasy view of the CMs at DLR that I had very high (too high) expectations 

That is a very good point about the excitement of seeing the monorail go by and hearing the sounds and music being played and walking under the arch.  It's very different but also still really great and in some ways you feel the excitement build more than if you hop on a resort bus or something while at WDW to start your day

Thank you so much!  Definitely is getting closer for the next WDW trip ... now if they would just finish up with ROL and open up the booking for dining packages I would feel much better about that trip!




Carathryn said:


> I'm sad your trip report is over but I can't wait to hear about Hong Kong Disneyland!
> 
> I agree with a majority of your DL vs WDW feelings. I like that you were able to appreciate the good and not so good of both resorts. I am obviously a huge fan of both for different reasons.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your trip and your great pictures!



Thank you so much for following along and I will definitely have a (mini) report for Hong Kong Disneyland!

As much as I love Disney - I also know it isn't perfect so tried to be fair.  I hope I did get across how great of time we did have though and especially some of the unique aspects to the park!


----------



## MarbleBob

Hi Phil,

I missed one of the last updates and stopped receiving alerts for your TR.  I'm bummed to realize that I've missed out a bit.  But super happy to have something fun to read over my lunch break.  

I love the premise of your TR, "And now for something completely different".  Which is something that we can relate to as, we did about 10 or so trips to WDW before our first visit to DL and came to it with similar perspectives.  With respect to your final comments about being a "WDW family", after 3 visits to DL and about 15 to WDW, we tend consider ourselves a WDW family too.  When at DL and comparing stuff to WDW, we find ourselves using the words "back home" when referring to WDW.  I guess that pretty much sums it up for us.  DL is truly an awesome place to visit, but WDW will always feel like home.

The other general comment that I have is, and I'm sure it's been said on this TR before, but I feel like DL is more of an adults and big kids resort.  Seems a little easier to navigate with older kids than with babies/preschoolers.  And I also feel like the vibes at DL are a little more mature and laid back….  Possibly because there aren't so many families who traveled hundreds/thousands of miles for a week-long vacation.  Instead, it's more locals who are more care free, and seem to just go with the flow.  Vs. families who are like, "I'm using valuable vacation time and I spent thousands of dollars to get you kids here to WDW.  We gotta go commando to get our money's worth, and you kids better have fun whether you like it or not!!!!"  I'm sure it happens at DL, but in my experience there just seems to be less cranky kids and stressed out parents at DL than WDW.  



TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't think I got to take in all the details and just soak in the "feels" like I was hoping to. I really think the heat and the crowds took away for me as we had to rush a bit more or line up earlier than I would have liked to get in what we did and didn't have enough enough down time or time to just wander.



Stephanie and I did a parents only trip to DL in 2010.  It was awesome because #1 we had 5 day park hoppers and we didn't need to rush as much to take it all in.  #2 I love my kids, but it was fun to take as much time exploring the history/nostalgia as we wanted to.  #3.  We did the "Walking in Walt's Footsteps Tour" which amplified #2 significantly.

Here's to hoping that someday soon, you'll get another chance to visit DL when it's less crowded and when you have more time to soak it all in.  Cheers!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	






TheMaxRebo said:


> *Perception: Disneyland is so much smaller than Walt Disney World.*
> 
> _*Reality: Technically true but it doesn't feel super tiny when you are inside it, other than the pathways*_



I agreed about it not feeling tiny or anything when inside the resort.  I do think it feels a bit more cramped at times, but in some ways, I look that as more magic per square foot. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> *Perception: The Cast Members at Disneyland are much nicer and more in touch with the legacy of their Florida counterparts*
> 
> *Reality: For us this was definitely not the case - there are great cast members everywhere and many who love Disney and work at Walt Disney World. You do get to meet more at Disneyland who have been working there for quite a while thought which is neat.*



I don't know if I'm just lucky or what, but to be honest, I've never really met a rude cast member before.  Regardless, I share your perspectives about there being great cast members at both locations.

We've had one amazing cast member experience at the Halloween Party in DL where we were buying trading pins in one of the shops.  He was super friendly, outgoing, and beyond helpful.  It left an impression enough that we made sure to note his name, the time, and the store name, and we wrote up a nice summary email to guest relations when we got home.

That being said, we've had *LOTS *more at WDW through the years…  here are a couple examples that I shared on the current "Your best cast member experience" thread over on the "Theme Parks Attractions and Strategy" board.

Making friends with an amazing CM that we've stayed in touch with for over 10 years:
http://disboards.com/threads/your-best-cast-member-experience.3499659/#post-55514713

Receiving a legit "Table Service" meal at Columbia Harbor House:
http://disboards.com/threads/your-best-cast-member-experience.3499659/#post-55521124

Having a conversation with a lone Mickey Mouse via crayons and a kids menu at Garden Grill:
http://disboards.com/threads/your-best-cast-member-experience.3499659/#post-55521270

Sophie making friends with Snow White at Cindy's when she was 3:
http://disboards.com/threads/your-best-cast-member-experience.3499659/page-2#post-55521367


Those are just a few of my favorites.  Would love to hear some of yours (and other people's too!)  



TheMaxRebo said:


> *Perception: The food is much better at Disneyland, particularly the quick service options*
> 
> *Reality: yup!*



I have to agree with you on this one too.  Especially if remove EPCOT from the equation.  (Otherwise, personally, many of my favorite Disney restaurants are in EPCOT.)



TheMaxRebo said:


> *Perception: For the rides that are in both location, the Disneyland version is better*
> 
> *Reality: Hard to argue but the rides are either rather close or much better at Disneyland*



I like your summary of ride comparisons.  For the most part, I came out with similar conclusions about DL versions being generally better, but I might rank a few WDW versions ever so slightly higher than you did.

A few thoughts…

*Space Mountain:*  I agree about the smoothness, I like that you ride side by side, and I love having the music piped in behind your ears.  I know that since you did the overlay, you didn't get the normal music, but I have the DL Space Mtn. music on my phone and find myself listening to it when I drive my car.  Haha!

*Splash Mountain:*  I can't really elaborate why, but I feel like I prefer the WDW one.  Maybe the side by side seats again?  Maybe because it seems like you are up higher?  Not sure…

*Buzz: * Ditto

*Autopia:*  Also no contest.  In a major way.  I'd even go as far as saying that the version in WDW is one of my least favorite rides and the DL version is one of my favorites 

*Pirates:  *You said it!

*Soarin:  *Also agreed.  And it's much more accessible, especially with strollers.  (The WDW version is quite a hike from the place you leave a stroller to the point where you board the ride.)  And the new theming at DL is great too!

*Small World: * I also agree on this, especially with the loading outdoors part.  But I do think the WDW version is cool that it seems like you are more in a river than a blue trough.

Your comments about Mermaid, Orbiters, ToT, and Pan seem spot on too.

Also while we are comparing, I like the WDW version of the *Pooh* ride better.  Especially after the interactive queue upgrades.  The DL version seems like an afterthought tucked in the back corner of the park.

And *Toy Story Midway Mania*, seems like the same ride once you are on, but I'd probably give it to WDW… because the queue is a bit more interesting with all the giant games/toys, Candyland path on the floor, etc.



TheMaxRebo said:


> *Perception: You don't get the same sense of being "in the Disney Bubble" at Disneyland compared to Walt Disney World*
> 
> *Reality: I think it is a fair statement to say you don't get that sense of really being enclosed in a place separate from the real work like you get at Walt Disney World - but the difference wasn't as significant as I expected (or feared) ... and getting to turn the corner and see the light on in Walt's apartment makes up for a lot of things.*



I think part of this perception stems from so many more people staying off property at DL when compared to WDW.  When we stayed at the Disneyland Hotel, we never really felt like we left the bubble (when compared to staying at Candy Cane Inn and HOJO.)  But even when we stayed off property, like you, we didn't find the difference as significant as expected either.



TheMaxRebo said:


> And I think with that we will bring this Trip Report to a close ... thank you all so much for hanging with me and contributing. Going to Disneyland really was an experience, one we won't forget and one we would love to do again. Though, if I reflect I think I have to say that we really are a Walt Disney World Family.



Thanks again for pouring so much into this TR!!!  It's been a great one, and lots of fun to follow along with.  Truly looking forward to hearing about your next adventures.  In the meantime, Stephanie and I spent a good portion of our weekend planning our next visits.  And reading up on Trader Sam's Grog Grotto as I aim to expand my Tiki Mug collection next month!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MarbleBob said:


> Hi Phil,
> 
> I missed one of the last updates and stopped receiving alerts for your TR.  I'm bummed to realize that I've missed out a bit.  But super happy to have something fun to read over my lunch break.
> 
> I love the premise of your TR, "And now for something completely different".  Which is something that we can relate to as, we did about 10 or so trips to WDW before our first visit to DL and came to it with similar perspectives.  With respect to your final comments about being a "WDW family", after 3 visits to DL and about 15 to WDW, we tend consider ourselves a WDW family too.  When at DL and comparing stuff to WDW, we find ourselves using the words "back home" when referring to WDW.  I guess that pretty much sums it up for us.  DL is truly an awesome place to visit, but WDW will always feel like home.
> 
> The other general comment that I have is, and I'm sure it's been said on this TR before, but I feel like DL is more of an adults and big kids resort.  Seems a little easier to navigate with older kids than with babies/preschoolers.  And I also feel like the vibes at DL are a little more mature and laid back….  Possibly because there aren't so many families who traveled hundreds/thousands of miles for a week-long vacation.  Instead, it's more locals who are more care free, and seem to just go with the flow.  Vs. families who are like, "I'm using valuable vacation time and I spent thousands of dollars to get you kids here to WDW.  We gotta go commando to get our money's worth, and you kids better have fun whether you like it or not!!!!"  I'm sure it happens at DL, but in my experience there just seems to be less cranky kids and stressed out parents at DL than WDW.
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie and I did a parents only trip to DL in 2010.  It was awesome because #1 we had 5 day park hoppers and we didn't need to rush as much to take it all in.  #2 I love my kids, but it was fun to take as much time exploring the history/nostalgia as we wanted to.  #3.  We did the "Walking in Walt's Footsteps Tour" which amplified #2 significantly.
> 
> Here's to hoping that someday soon, you'll get another chance to visit DL when it's less crowded and when you have more time to soak it all in.  Cheers!



Sorry that you weren't getting the updates (I've heard tales of the "new" site being inconsistent with the updates) ... guess there is some fun in binge-reading though!

I think we feel pretty similar to the two parks.  That combined with how much longer and more expensive it is for us to get to CA vs FL, while I think we will get to Disneyland again it will be a place to "visit" every so often, and less often that Walt Disney World.

I definitely get what you are saying about being not as much for little kids ... I think I mentioned it when talking about DCA but at that park it really stood out to me how there were "big kid/adult rides" and then "little kid rides" (Bug's Land, etc.) ... whereas what I always loved about Walt Disney World (and Walt's original vision) was how much the entire family can do together.

I'd love to do an adults trip at some point.  Judi and I debated doing the ABD trip they had that combined the backstage magic trip at DLR with the San Francisco trip, but at the time Emma was just to small to leave her.  If they ever do that again I could see us doing it.




MarbleBob said:


> I agreed about it not feeling tiny or anything when inside the resort.  I do think it feels a bit more cramped at times, but in some ways, I look that as more magic per square foot.
> 
> 
> I don't know if I'm just lucky or what, but to be honest, I've never really met a rude cast member before.  Regardless, I share your perspectives about there being great cast members at both locations.
> 
> We've had one amazing cast member experience at the Halloween Party in DL where we were buying trading pins in one of the shops.  He was super friendly, outgoing, and beyond helpful.  It left an impression enough that we made sure to note his name, the time, and the store name, and we wrote up a nice summary email to guest relations when we got home.
> 
> That being said, we've had *LOTS *more at WDW through the years…  here are a couple examples that I shared on the current "Your best cast member experience" thread over on the "Theme Parks Attractions and Strategy" board.
> 
> Making friends with an amazing CM that we've stayed in touch with for over 10 years:
> http://disboards.com/threads/your-best-cast-member-experience.3499659/#post-55514713
> 
> Receiving a legit "Table Service" meal at Columbia Harbor House:
> http://disboards.com/threads/your-best-cast-member-experience.3499659/#post-55521124
> 
> Having a conversation with a lone Mickey Mouse via crayons and a kids menu at Garden Grill:
> http://disboards.com/threads/your-best-cast-member-experience.3499659/#post-55521270
> 
> Sophie making friends with Snow White at Cindy's when she was 3:
> http://disboards.com/threads/your-best-cast-member-experience.3499659/page-2#post-55521367
> 
> 
> Those are just a few of my favorites.  Would love to hear some of yours (and other people's too!)
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree with you on this one too.  Especially if remove EPCOT from the equation.  (Otherwise, personally, many of my favorite Disney restaurants are in EPCOT.)
> 
> 
> 
> I like your summary of ride comparisons.  For the most part, I came out with similar conclusions about DL versions being generally better, but I might rank a few WDW versions ever so slightly higher than you did.
> 
> A few thoughts…
> 
> *Space Mountain:*  I agree about the smoothness, I like that you ride side by side, and I love having the music piped in behind your ears.  I know that since you did the overlay, you didn't get the normal music, but I have the DL Space Mtn. music on my phone and find myself listening to it when I drive my car.  Haha!
> 
> *Splash Mountain:*  I can't really elaborate why, but I feel like I prefer the WDW one.  Maybe the side by side seats again?  Maybe because it seems like you are up higher?  Not sure…
> 
> *Buzz: * Ditto
> 
> *Autopia:*  Also no contest.  In a major way.  I'd even go as far as saying that the version in WDW is one of my least favorite rides and the DL version is one of my favorites
> 
> *Pirates:  *You said it!
> 
> *Soarin:  *Also agreed.  And it's much more accessible, especially with strollers.  (The WDW version is quite a hike from the place you leave a stroller to the point where you board the ride.)  And the new theming at DL is great too!
> 
> *Small World: * I also agree on this, especially with the loading outdoors part.  But I do think the WDW version is cool that it seems like you are more in a river than a blue trough.
> 
> Your comments about Mermaid, Orbiters, ToT, and Pan seem spot on too.
> 
> Also while we are comparing, I like the WDW version of the *Pooh* ride better.  Especially after the interactive queue upgrades.  The DL version seems like an afterthought tucked in the back corner of the park.
> 
> And *Toy Story Midway Mania*, seems like the same ride once you are on, but I'd probably give it to WDW… because the queue is a bit more interesting with all the giant games/toys, Candyland path on the floor, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I think part of this perception stems from so many more people staying off property at DL when compared to WDW.  When we stayed at the Disneyland Hotel, we never really felt like we left the bubble (when compared to staying at Candy Cane Inn and HOJO.)  But even when we stayed off property, like you, we didn't find the difference as significant as expected either.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for pouring so much into this TR!!!  It's been a great one, and lots of fun to follow along with.  Truly looking forward to hearing about your next adventures.  In the meantime, Stephanie and I spent a good portion of our weekend planning our next visits.  And reading up on Trader Sam's Grog Grotto as I aim to expand my Tiki Mug collection next month!



Thanks for all your feedback!  Glad to hear you have had so many great CM interactions, especially at WDW!  I loved reading that story about the Mickey at Garden Grill having a conversation with your son about trains!  Like you said, when they get some special attention (doesn't have to be anything huge, but something unique, specific, and genuine) it makes such a big impression on kids!

And I think the fact that WDW has EPCOT is one of the reasons it will be hard for another park to win my heart as I just love that park in general.

Looking back on the rides, I think the one that maybe I have a distorted view on is Splash Mountain.  For some reason I just really loved my experience on it during our trip and I loved how they had so many animatronics just crammed in there and that everything was working perfectly.  I know the one in WDW is definitely bigger, but for some reason the DLR one was better for me.

Glad you enjoyed the trip report!  Hope you have a great next trip!  Planning really is half (well, maybe not half, but a good chunk) of the fun!


----------



## afwdwfan

You know... I read through that last post and every point you made I was sitting here like this  as I read all the way through.  I think we all (WDW veterans) go into DL with these same pre-conceived notions, and I really have to agree with your assessments on the reality of all of them.  I'm sure that some, such as CM interactions will vary for anyone depending on their personal experience, but I think you did a great job of putting your personal experience into it and putting things into perspective. 

And really, that gif of Walt's apartment at the end was pretty much a drop the mic and walk off the stage statement.  While WDW is "my park" and will always be special to me for a number of reasons it can never match this one element of DL, no matter what.


----------



## Imagineer5

Just got caught up on your DL vs WDW post - really great post and I'm so glad how positive overall you felt about DL.  Really nicely done


----------



## coolbrook

Thank you for taking the time to make this entertaining and helpful trip report!


----------



## Leshaface

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Pixar Play Parade @ California Adventure:* This was not a priority for us, but I managed to see at least parts of it twice. It's actually a pretty fun parade and Countdown to Fun is just a catch song. Definitely not a "must see" but there are some fun elements (I mean, fire out of a baby's head?!?!?)



DS knows and loves this song and we've only seen this parade once by accident!



TheMaxRebo said:


> *Fantasmic!:* So we made the call that this was the show we would miss - but we did get to see a bit of it by accident. The dragon here really is so much better compared to the WDW one. Of the evening shows I think we made the right call to miss this one - but it still is a great show.



I'm really in the minority when I say, you didn't miss anything.  I'm just not a DLR F! fan.  Unless you get priority seating for this show and have a great unobstructed view, it's just not worth it.  DH and I are not tall people so for us to be able to see is pretty important which is why we really love the stadium seating at WDW and not having to strain to see anything.  



TheMaxRebo said:


> *Paint the Night: *What can I say, we love this so much! Just a technical marvel and so much fun. Honestly, if I could only pick one it would be this over World of Color. We did get a bit lucky in finding our spot to watch this but if we had more time I definitely wouldn't hesitate to stake out a spot for up to an hour to see this or think about the dining package for it - really is that good



Agh!  I really, really need to see this!  I still have the spot you guys grabbed in my brain for future reference 



TheMaxRebo said:


> It is also weird in that I felt completely satisfied with our trip but then disappointed at the same time. What I mean by that is I felt we got in basically everything we wanted to to as far as rides and meals and characters and shows, but at the same time I don't think I got to take in all the details and just soak in the "feels" like I was hoping to. I really think the heat and the crowds took away for me as we had to rush a bit more or line up earlier than I would have liked to get in what we did and didn't have enough enough down time or time to just wander.



I totally understand this!  On March 10, we went for the day and oh my gosh! I was so tempted to do a TR on that one day, there was absolutely no one there, I hadn't seen it like this in years!   Especially at DCA.  The first *four* rides, before we exited the ride, a CM would say, "You want to go again?"   I feel like this is the time you guys need to come again.  The weather was mild, it was right before Easter break started up so hotels were cheap and crowds were non-existent (until night time that is, that's just a given)



TheMaxRebo said:


> The other thing is that Sleeping Beauty Castle is significantly smaller than Cinderella Castle and this does change the feel of the park. I have definitely been asked which castle do I like better and I must say that I cop out a bit and say that I think they serve different purposes. Cinderella Castle is the centerpiece, not just of the Magic Kingdom but of the entire Florida Project - it was meant to be seen beyond the park and draw you in from the TTC and build anticipation as you travel around on the monorail. To me, Sleeping Beauty Castle doesn't do that - it is more the entrance to Fantasyland - something that appears to be off in the distance down Main St. and just changes the tone when you move from the "world of yesterday" to the "world of Fantasy" - and it serves that purpose well. Though, if push comes to shove, I definitely have to choose Cindy's Castle. It's just that much more impressive, you can eat in it, there is a Dream Suite in it, the Bibby Bobbity Boutique ... it's just much more of a destination.



Best description ever.



TheMaxRebo said:


> (yeah, it was sunny, but it was rained out ... don't get me started))







TheMaxRebo said:


> *Splash Mountain: *The one at Walt Disney World feels a bit more impressive and bigger - also larger boats. This one though has so many more animatronics and they all seemed to be working. It's close, but I go *Disneyland*





TheMaxRebo said:


> Ok, so pretty much all Disneyland - though, to be fair, if/when everything is working in Splash, I would give it to WDW.



Totally agree with all this!  Except I love 'experiencing' Splash with someone sitting right next to me, not behind me or in front of me.



TheMaxRebo said:


> but on the other hand, the bubble bursts a bit when you ride the monorail and see outside the park



And see all the bums and people selling stuff



TheMaxRebo said:


> And I think with that we will bring this Trip Report to a close ... thank you all so much for hanging with me and contributing. Going to Disneyland really was an experience, one we won't forget and one we would love to do again. Though, if I reflect I think I have to say that we really are a Walt Disney World Family.



I totally loved reading your report and enjoyed meeting you and your family!  I just hope that there will be a few more DLR reports in your future


----------



## ljcrochet

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for your sentiments and glad you enjoyed the TR! It's actually Hong Kong, not Tokyo and I leave on Wednesday with plans to got to Hong Kong Disneyland on Friday. Hope to do a separate mini-report


Hope you have a great trip. Can't wait to hear about Hong Kong Disney.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

afwdwfan said:


> You know... I read through that last post and every point you made I was sitting here like this  as I read all the way through.  I think we all (WDW veterans) go into DL with these same pre-conceived notions, and I really have to agree with your assessments on the reality of all of them.  I'm sure that some, such as CM interactions will vary for anyone depending on their personal experience, but I think you did a great job of putting your personal experience into it and putting things into perspective.
> 
> And really, that gif of Walt's apartment at the end was pretty much a drop the mic and walk off the stage statement.  While WDW is "my park" and will always be special to me for a number of reasons it can never match this one element of DL, no matter what.



Thank you very much - I tried to be balanced and definitely something like CM experience will vary by visit.  Hope it did come across that we had a great time ... just hard to keep expectations low when you know it is the park Walt was on site for, etc.  And that is the one element that no other park, ever will have





Imagineer5 said:


> Just got caught up on your DL vs WDW post - really great post and I'm so glad how positive overall you felt about DL.  Really nicely done



Thank you Lauren.  Definitely very positive and would love to go back some day - just will allow for more days and try to find a time with lower crowds, but I thought mid-week October wouldn't be so bad 




coolbrook said:


> Thank you for taking the time to make this entertaining and helpful trip report!



You are very welcome!  Glad you found it both entertaining and helpful (I think that would be a nice thing to have on my tombstone  )


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Leshaface said:


> DS knows and loves this song and we've only seen this parade once by accident!
> 
> I'm really in the minority when I say, you didn't miss anything.  I'm just not a DLR F! fan.  Unless you get priority seating for this show and have a great unobstructed view, it's just not worth it.  DH and I are not tall people so for us to be able to see is pretty important which is why we really love the stadium seating at WDW and not having to strain to see anything.
> 
> 
> Agh!  I really, really need to see this!  I still have the spot you guys grabbed in my brain for future reference
> 
> I totally understand this!  On March 10, we went for the day and oh my gosh! I was so tempted to do a TR on that one day, there was absolutely no one there, I hadn't seen it like this in years!   Especially at DCA.  The first *four* rides, before we exited the ride, a CM would say, "You want to go again?"   I feel like this is the time you guys need to come again.  The weather was mild, it was right before Easter break started up so hotels were cheap and crowds were non-existent (until night time that is, that's just a given)



it is a pretty catchy song!

In some ways I am thinking it totally worked out perfect that we strolled a long and got a decent view of the dragon but didn't have to deal with the seating/standing issue for the entire show.   As great as WoC was that viewing situation is a nightmare - give me a stadium at WDW any day!

So I guess I shouldn't mention I just got back from Hong Kong Disneyland and saw Paint the Night there as well, huh? 

I definitely would love to come again with lower crowds and more time ... I'll have to keep March in mind for next time!



Leshaface said:


> Best description ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree with all this!  Except I love 'experiencing' Splash with someone sitting right next to me, not behind me or in front of me.



Thanks - glad that what I was trying to say in comparing the Castles made sense 

I think if everything is working that Splash at WDW is overall better ... I just really enjoyed/appreciated how much animatronics were going on at the DLR version




Leshaface said:


> And see all the bums and people selling stuff
> 
> I totally loved reading your report and enjoyed meeting you and your family!  I just hope that there will be a few more DLR reports in your future



Thank you so much and it was so great to meet you and your family.  In all sincerity, meeting you and Brenda definitely increased the view of this trip by at least a full peg!




ljcrochet said:


> Hope you have a great trip. Can't wait to hear about Hong Kong Disney.



Thank you!  I am going to post here a real quick recap of Hong Kong Disney - but hope to do a more complete TR in the future


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Chapter 54 - Bonus Mini Hong Kong Disneyland Review*​
So I hope to do a full trip report in the Hong Kong Disneyland forum, but thought I would post some quick thoughts here as I just got back!

Overall, it was a really fun day.  It is so easy to get to the park and the last leg of the train ride the train is all Disney-fied (Mickey-head shaped windows, etc.) - also pretty cheap (the 1 day ticket was ~$65 USD).  Food was good to (if you like Asian and Indian - high quality and also rather affordable)





The park is very small.  There were a few rides down for maintance/conversion and one show we wanted to see they didn't run the last two shows for the day that were listed in the times guide - so if everything was up it would be tough to get everything in, but by the end we were scrambling to find things to do to fill time.

So not a lot of attractions, but what they have is pretty darn great.  Mystic Manor totally lives up to the hype and is such a great ride and just so well done.  It would be amazing to bring that type of technology and really upgrade Journey Into Imagination



Didn't do a ton of meet and greets, but did meet Mickey and Baymax (who I hadn't met before):
 

The Lion King show was staged a bit differently and very well done.  Their Space Mountain is probably my favorite comparing to WDW or DLRs - very smooth and has some projections going on and some actually physical meteorites and has much playing in your car behind your head.  Really cool!   Also, their Autopia is pretty cool!  It used electric cars and has a speaker behind your head playing little noisy as you accelerate, etc. and you go under tunnels with colored lights, etc - definitely seem the most modern/futuristic version I have every ridden.

 

 

Toy Story land was cute and the rides there were pretty good - I have higher hopes for what will come to Florida though.  Not a lot of rides in Fantasyland (so like the opposite of Disneyland in California) and other than some meet and greet spots, nothing really unique.  

The Jungle Cruise was interesting as they have this really cool closing scene with fire and smoke, etc. - but despite being on a boat for English Speakers, the Skipper didn't speak great English and only did like 2 puns (otherwise was telling people to sit down).   They have even more Disney characters in their It's a Small World and it felt like I heard more different beats/tunes to tie to those characters.  I think I actually liked it better than the other versions.  Cool facade too.

 

It wound up raining in the afternoon so they cancelled the regular parade and put on the Rainy Day Express which has all the characters in a train ... I thought it was cute that many of them had rain coats on:
 

We camped out a bit so to get a good view of Paint the Night.  We planned to take turns getting food while waiting and one thing I realized is there weren't many food places to get food to go - even the casual "burger" type places served the food on real plates.  So that was a little bit of a struggle.  They had Paint the Night first and it is still great, but you can tell they upgraded it a bit when they brought it to Disneyland (they added the Peter Pan and Frozen Floats).  The Fireworks and project show were really great - lots of references to classic Disney movies and it just looks cool with the fireworks over the Castle and the mountain in the background.

  


Overall, it is a really fun park with really good versions of a lot of rides ... It's almost like listening to a "greatest hits" album rather than having all the albums of a band.   It was also rather empty (which I understand is the case other than some weekends /holidays).  Randomly Autopia and Dumbo had lengthy waits (~45mins) but everything else, even Space and Mystic Manor were 5-10mins.  Some of the character meets had long lines.

I definitely don't think it is worth a trip from the US just to go to this park but if you are ever in the area or as part of a larger trip to go to all the Asian Disney parks it is definitely worth a stop!   And, never bad to get in some extra Disney.  I went with a co-worker who is not a Disney person and she commented that she had a really fun time so I think that is a good testiment.

As mentioned, I hope to do a more complete TR later, but wanted to share some initial thoughts since I know some of you were interested.

Let me know of any other specific questions you may have.

TTFN


----------



## ElenaJane

What an adventure!  I recently started watching some Youtube videos of Hong Kong Disneyland.  I kind of forget about this park, I think Asia = Tokyo Disneyland!  I watched a POV for Mystic Manor, and WOW!  I first didn't want to watch it and spoil any surprises, but then I though, by the time I ever end up in Hong Kong, surely I will have forgotten it all by then!!

If you took any pics of any menus, I would be interested in seeing those!


----------



## NJlauren

Hong Kong Disney!  I think i would like to go to all the Disney parks at sometime!

So cool that you go to check it out, looks like a fund little park!


----------



## missangelalexis

I COMPLETELY forgot you were going to HK- I'm so sorry! I hope the trip as a whole went well!

Love the photo of you outside Mystic Manor. I'm glad it was great as people say.

Baymax! Awesome!

Would love to see more IASW pics- the Jungle Book characters look adorable in there.

I'm sure it was interesting to see PTN here after seeing it in Disneyland!

I'm glad it was a successful day trip with low crowds and mostly low waits! I'm sure it's cool to cross another Disney park off the list! Can't wait to read the full TR


----------



## schmass

I'm not sure how I missed the whole end of your TR!  Very cool that you got to go to Hong Kong Disneyland - I'd love to read the full version of your day there.  Now to go back and catch up on all the DL posts I missed here...


----------



## khertz

Thanks for sharing your HK DL experience! How awesome that you were able to visit!! I know it's on DH's bucket list, for sure.


----------



## afwdwfan

Cool!  I've heard some great things about Hong Kong.  I'm glad you got to check it out.  I'm sorry the weather wasn't a little bit better for you, but that is kind of cool that they have an alternative rainy day parade so that they can still bring the characters out and do something for the guests.


----------



## Imagineer5

I will def be looking for the full TR on your travels to Hong Kong, it sounds SO neat and how awesome to visit while on a work trip haha.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ElenaJane said:


> What an adventure!  I recently started watching some Youtube videos of Hong Kong Disneyland.  I kind of forget about this park, I think Asia = Tokyo Disneyland!  I watched a POV for Mystic Manor, and WOW!  I first didn't want to watch it and spoil any surprises, but then I though, by the time I ever end up in Hong Kong, surely I will have forgotten it all by then!!
> If you took any pics of any menus, I would be interested in seeing those!



I always knew about HK Disneyland but never thought I would get there and you hear so much about Tokyo Disneyland and DisneySeas that I thought if I ever went to Asia for a Disney park, it would be there ... but hey, this certainly worked out

So I realized the only menu pic I took was of the item I got for lunch:
 

So when I went back for a 2nd time rolleyes1) I made sure to get the entire menu for where I went for lunch:
 





NJlauren said:


> Hong Kong Disney!  I think i would like to go to all the Disney parks at sometime!
> 
> So cool that you go to check it out, looks like a fund little park!



I would definitely like to get to all the Disney parks .. who knows when the next one will come.  I am glad I got to go and it was really fun.  Just neat to check out something new and with the low crowds it made it fun to go around and pretty low stress level!




missangelalexis said:


> I COMPLETELY forgot you were going to HK- I'm so sorry! I hope the trip as a whole went well!
> 
> Love the photo of you outside Mystic Manor. I'm glad it was great as people say.
> 
> Baymax! Awesome!
> 
> Would love to see more IASW pics- the Jungle Book characters look adorable in there.
> 
> I'm sure it was interesting to see PTN here after seeing it in Disneyland!
> 
> I'm glad it was a successful day trip with low crowds and mostly low waits! I'm sure it's cool to cross another Disney park off the list! Can't wait to read the full TR



Overall the trip went very well!  (some issues with the return flight, but hey, I survived)

thank you!  Mystic Manor is really cool.  I had high expectations and it really at least met them - just really when done and I love the Adventurer's Club so the fact this relates to that only adds to it!

I was happy to meet Baymax - definitely a different sort of meet but fun!

I may have taken more IASW pictures when I went back for a second day rolleyes1)

It was cool to see paint the night and to notice the similarities and differences ... definitely got closer to the action here!

Definitely enjoyed the low crowds!  Hoping to kick-off the trip report tomorrow!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

schmass said:


> I'm not sure how I missed the whole end of your TR!  Very cool that you got to go to Hong Kong Disneyland - I'd love to read the full version of your day there.  Now to go back and catch up on all the DL posts I missed here...



Well, I am glad you are here now!  I am planning to do a full TR for Hong Kong Disneyland - hoping to start it tomorrow




khertz said:


> Thanks for sharing your HK DL experience! How awesome that you were able to visit!! I know it's on DH's bucket list, for sure.



I am very happy I got the opportunity to visit HK Disneyland, and Hong Kong in general - I feel very fortunate about that.  It was a lot of fun - definitely something worth crossing off a bucket list!




afwdwfan said:


> Cool!  I've heard some great things about Hong Kong.  I'm glad you got to check it out.  I'm sorry the weather wasn't a little bit better for you, but that is kind of cool that they have an alternative rainy day parade so that they can still bring the characters out and do something for the guests.



I really liked Hong Kong - so easy to get around and great energy.  Hong Kong Disneyland was lots of fun and loved the low crowds!   The rainy day parade was definitely a bit more to it (at least a unique train float) than what we saw in WDW when it rained, that is for sure.




Imagineer5 said:


> I will def be looking for the full TR on your travels to Hong Kong, it sounds SO neat and how awesome to visit while on a work trip haha.



Hoping to get the TR started tomorrow!  It was definitely neat - lots of really cool attractions and low crowds!  Definitely thankful my work picked Hong Kong for our off site this year!  Now to get them to Tokyo, Paris, and Shanghai ... oh, and Hawaii


----------



## ElenaJane

It's so cool to see a WDW menu like that!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chillitsanne

Now that i am freshly back from trip to Disneyland, I went back to reread your general thoughts / comparing posts. I must say i agree with mostly everything you said! Once again thanks for sharing this report, I enjoyed it!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ElenaJane said:


> It's so cool to see a WDW menu like that!  Thanks for sharing!



No problem!  I really liked the food options there ... they were unique and different but every place had enough items that I think most people would find something they would like/find approachable 




chillitsanne said:


> Now that i am freshly back from trip to Disneyland, I went back to reread your general thoughts / comparing posts. I must say i agree with mostly everything you said! Once again thanks for sharing this report, I enjoyed it!



Thank you for reading and thank you for sharing your thoughts!  Would love to hear any specific thoughts you have - hope you had a great trip!


----------



## Princess Leia

I have loved reading along on this trip report. Thanks for including such great detail. I have never been to Disneyland and found it so interesting. Paint the night looked amazing. Peter and Olivia really did well with their reactions for the Photopass photos at Haunted Mansion and Grizzly Peak.

I enjoyed the final video - at first I was disappointed as I was getting some Warner Bros licence message but I persevered and was able to view on my PC. There is some lovely footage of Emma! She's a darling!



TheMaxRebo said:


> so yeah, she was out - and stayed that way through out the fireworks.



This reminded me so much of another Snow White I know when she was Olivia's age - although she waited until after the fireworks to pass out!





At the time she wouldn't let me show anyone it but now she's 15 I'm sure she won't object!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

I finally caught up to you!  I enjoyed your TR so much!  Your family is adorable.  

Loved the video!  Your stream of Emma shots was so precious.  Thanks for sharing so much detail,

Hoe fun you got to check out HK DL!!! Looks like fun!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Princess Leia said:


> I have loved reading along on this trip report. Thanks for including such great detail. I have never been to Disneyland and found it so interesting. Paint the night looked amazing. Peter and Olivia really did well with their reactions for the Photopass photos at Haunted Mansion and Grizzly Peak.
> 
> I enjoyed the final video - at first I was disappointed as I was getting some Warner Bros licence message but I persevered and was able to view on my PC. There is some lovely footage of Emma! She's a darling!
> 
> 
> 
> This reminded me so much of another Snow White I know when she was Olivia's age - although she waited until after the fireworks to pass out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the time she wouldn't let me show anyone it but now she's 15 I'm sure she won't object!



Thanks for following along and for your comments!   It was definitely different but a neat experience to get to Disneyland and compare to WDW.

Not sure what happened to the video but glad you got it working eventually!

Haha, love the picture - great to have those memories ... and probably a sign of a good and fun day when they pass out that much!




MAGICFOR2 said:


> I finally caught up to you!  I enjoyed your TR so much!  Your family is adorable.
> 
> Loved the video!  Your stream of Emma shots was so precious.  Thanks for sharing so much detail,
> 
> Hoe fun you got to check out HK DL!!! Looks like fun!



Thanks for catching up!  Glad you enjoyed the trip report, I appreciate the feedback!

Glad you liked the video too - I enjoy putting them together and then getting to look back on them!

I did get to Hong Kong and have a trip report going for it if you want to join on that one (link in my signature)


----------



## MAGICFOR2

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for following along and for your comments!   It was definitely different but a neat experience to get to Disneyland and compare to WDW.
> 
> Not sure what happened to the video but glad you got it working eventually!
> 
> Haha, love the picture - great to have those memories ... and probably a sign of a good and fun day when they pass out that much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for catching up!  Glad you enjoyed the trip report, I appreciate the feedback!
> 
> Glad you liked the video too - I enjoy putting them together and then getting to look back on them!
> 
> I did get to Hong Kong and have a trip report going for it if you want to join on that one (link in my signature)


Yay! I am there!  I guess I'm not very observant - thanks for letting me know.


----------



## TexasErin

Just finished your trip report and thoroughly enjoyed it!  

I'm excited to read your Hong Kong TR. I am totes jealous! I hate flying and I don't think I will ever be brave enough to have that long of a flight.  About three hours on a plane is my limit, lol.

I agree pretty much with all of your observations, but find that I prefer DLR, which is odd since WDW is the one we started off at and truly loved until DLR became our new love. I think that you would give higher marks to the Disney "bubble" if you were staying at the Grand or Disneyland hotel. I always hear that it is so close to stay at an offsite hotel, but then they mention that the Disney "bubble" is better at WDW. If one were to stay offsite at WDW, the Disney "bubble" would also be broken there as well. I think the Disney bubble is just as encompassing as at WDW at DLR if staying at the DL hotel or Grand Californian. I don't remember the view from the monorail so I guess I should ride it again to see if I notice the outside world....

DS and I loved your video! Awesome job! You have a beautiful family! Thank you for taking the time to write your report. 

We are tentatively planning on heading back to Disneyland May 26- June 6. It will be our third 10-day trip. Although some consider that way too long, it gives us lots of time to do everything, hit our favorites multiple times, and soak it all in.  Your report has made me decide to go back to Blue Bayou and breakfast at Steakhouse 55, try the lobster nachos at Cove Bar. I also agree with your assessment of Carthay Circle. We also were not impressed. I think we will do the dessert party at WOC if they still have it when we go back; although it is expensive for us, I think it will be worth it to be able to sit and enjoy WOC!


----------



## FantasiaMagic

Hi Phil! I really enjoyed reading this TR! I love hearing all about Disneyland. It's a dream to get there one day.


----------

